#ubuntu-za 2011-05-09
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, coffee time
<Kilos> yoooohoooo
<Kilos> hmmm he thinks we are all still asleep
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos-> oops
<nlsthzn-work> Morning Uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn-work> Not asleep... only at work
<Kilos> not you
<Kilos> morning superfly MPD Squirm 
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> lo Vamp0611 
<Vamp0611> morning
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, how are you this morning?
<superfly> Kilos: 'n bietjie beter, dankie oom
<Kilos> mooi
<superfly> Kilos: just trying to rest and take it easy
<Kilos> yeah do the recovery bit
<Kilos> i had the weirdest bug inna morning early. evolution showed one unread email but it didnt show 
<Kilos> i tried restarting evo a few times and the next thing it open and couldnt find the inbox folder
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fiddle around more and then couldnt  even open evolution any more
<inetpro> if you're interested in discussing the future of floss.pro please joing us at #floss.pro
<Kilos> tried the purge and reinstall route
<inetpro> drubin: ^^
<inetpro> s/joing/join/
<Kilos> my buddy maaz found a link for me and in it i found a simple command that fixed it
<Kilos> nuvolari, waar is jy
<Kilos> hi hihanhoesj 
<Kilos> have you popped in for coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee  on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * Kilos helps maaz wash mugs
<Kilos> lazy kids
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, and lotsa sugar
<Maaz> Oh, We have a sweet tooth here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos the Crash Kid ate them all
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> hmm... why is Maaz so slow
<inetpro> froztbyte: ^^
<inetpro> or rather cocooncrash ^^
<inetpro> usually Maaz is quick as lightning
<marcog> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> marcog: pong
<marcog> inetpro: that's not slow?
<froztbyte> marcog: don't ask me, he's someone else's :P
<marcog> froztbyte: you meant to direct that at inetpro i guess :)
<froztbyte> err, yeah, sorry
<inetpro> :-)
<froztbyte> inetpro: ^ make like a mindreader and imagine that was for you :P
<inetpro> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> inetpro: pong
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> ok marcog, now he's quick
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> was just a bit strange to see him take a while to think
<inetpro> but it's probably just temporary network or server load
<cocooncrash> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Howzit cocooncrash
<inetpro> cocooncrash: sorry to wake you up there :-)
<cocooncrash> ;-)
 * inetpro wbbl - going to another meeting
<hihanhoesj> Hi guys
<cocooncrash> Hi hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> looks like there was fun to be had while I was in a meeting :)
<hihanhoesj> Whats the story with Maaz and all these coffee everyone keeps asking for?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> tumbleweed: There isn't a pot on
<tumbleweed> damn
<tumbleweed> just as well I have a cup in my hand
<cocooncrash> Maaz: The coffee plugin was written to time the french press brews done in my office (and reserve cups).
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I'll remember that
<cocooncrash> Maaz: No, no tyou
<Maaz> cocooncrash: What?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: forget the coffee plugin
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Okay
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos :)
<tuslick> hey
<Kilos> hi tus
<Kilos> that was quick
<nlsthzn> craziest and funniest thing I have seen all day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC9NeJh1NhI
 * Symmetria snores at router doing 150meg firmware update
<hihanhoesj> help
<cocooncrash> hihanhoesj: You're ain't gonna get any help if you don't tell us your problem.
<superfly> I need somebody. Help! Not just anybody. Help!
<magellanic> Maaz: help
<Maaz> magellanic: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<magellanic> wow
<magellanic> Maaz: help me with system administration
<Maaz> magellanic: I use the following features for system administration: apt-file, aptitude, dns, http, ipcalc, mac, man, nmap, ping, ports, tld and tracepath
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<magellanic> Maaz: how do I use apt-file
<Maaz> magellanic: Searches for packages containing the specified file. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   apt-file [search] <term>
<cocooncrash> superfly: Scary thing is that that's the first thing which popped in my mind.
<superfly> hehehe
<cocooncrash> s/magellanic/superfly/
<cocooncrash> nm, got confused.
<superfly> been a long day, cocooncrash?
<magellanic> ;D
<magellanic> Maaz: help me with software development
<Maaz> magellanic: I use the following features for software development: base64, retest and rfc
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<magellanic> Maaz: help me with south african stuff
<Maaz> magellanic: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<magellanic> sorry for spam folks, having fun with the bot
<cocooncrash> np
<cocooncrash> magellanic: He does respond in private as well though.
<magellanic> okay will prod more of the features in private then
<drubin> hihanhoesj: Feel free to ask if you have something specific
<Kilos> hehe the bot has another fan
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-10
<nuvolari> mornings
<hihanhoesj> Mornin!
<sakhi> mornings
<hihanhoesj> Anyone played around with postgresql and clustering?
<Kilos> morning superfly how are you this morning
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<superfly> hi oom Kilos, I'm getting better thanks... best I've felt since Good Friday
<superfly> I'm actually busy burning your CDs right now too
<Kilos> great. happy to hear that. dont take so long before you see the doc next time
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> what is on the dvd that not on the cd?
<superfly> Kilos: apparently mainly extra languages
<Kilos> oh so its like a small repo?
<Kilos> what takes the place of gdebi with natty?
<Kilos> i supposed all the gnome commands will be gone too
<Kilos> like gconf
<superfly> Kilos: no, most of Gnome is there, they just use Unity as your desktop
<Kilos> oh ty superfly  thats good to hear
<superfly> morning maiatoday!
<maiatoday> hi superfly 
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<maiatoday> does anybody know apt-cacher-ng?
<maiatoday> I want to remove one wrong file that is cached but not all of the cached files
<tumbleweed> yes, you can
<maiatoday> my natty upgrade keeps failing because of a checksum problem on one file and I think the wrong file is cached
<hihanhoesj> I had that too.
<maiatoday> hihanhoesj: did you sort it out in the end?
<hihanhoesj> I asked apt to send a no-cache header to the proxy.
<tumbleweed> restart apt-cacher-ng afterwards
<hihanhoesj> just getting the link from my history :)
<tumbleweed> also delete the .head file as well as the deb
<hihanhoesj> I am not using apt-cacher though, so I donno if it will work for you....
<hihanhoesj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4952791&postcount=10
<superfly> maiatoday: which file is it? I had the same, and it wasn't apt-cacher, it was some upstream transparent proxy
<hihanhoesj> thats the link I got my advice from
<hihanhoesj> sounds like its a common squid issue... :(
<maiatoday> perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb
<superfly> maiatoday: yes, that's the same file as me
<maiatoday> urk
<superfly> maiatoday: try downloading it from this URL, and putting it in /var/cache/apt/archives on your machine... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/2458088/+files/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb
<maiatoday> thanks superfly I think I can import files into apt-cacher-ng I'll give it a try
<superfly> yeah, I did that as well
<superfly> stick it in /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/_import
<superfly> and then go to <apt-cacher ip address>:3142/acng-report.html and click on the "import" button right at the bottom
<maiatoday> Yay it worked!
<hihanhoesj> grats
 * maiatoday loves green ticks
<superfly> maiatoday: what ISP are you using?
<maiatoday> imaginet
<superfly> using IS?
<Squirm> lo
<maiatoday> one bad cached file makes lots of people unhappy
<maiatoday> anyway thanks for the speedy help
<superfly> maiatoday: yeah... I tried downloading it from multiple mirrors, and they all gave me a corrupted file, so I figured either it was a corrupted file on all the mirrors, or it was an upstream transparent proxy
<maiatoday> hehe I tried the same
<hihanhoesj> I would wager a gues that its and upstream transparent proxy...
<hihanhoesj> since sending a no-cache header fixed it for me
<hihanhoesj> s/gues/guess/
<maiatoday> the import function on apt-cacher-ng is really useful
<Kilos> whew that all looks frightening
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<DraZoro> Greetings 
<superfly> hi DraZoro
<DraZoro> Hi superfly ..how are you doing ?
<superfly> recovering from bronchitis, thanks, and you?
<DraZoro> I am ok ...just getting ready for tomorrow exam
<DraZoro> I glad that you are recovering ....:)
<superfly> what exam is that?
<DraZoro> Intro To programming II .....Just a first year module on c++
<superfly> ah, should be easy
<DraZoro> Yeah 
<DraZoro> I am planing to take 2nd level programming next semester ..that should be fun 
<DraZoro> Going back to python after exams ...
<DraZoro> Bye superfly :)
<superfly> toodles
<Vamp0611> Hi
<hihanhoesj> Hello
<Vamp0611> what is new here 2day
<hihanhoesj> Not much afaiks
<Kilos> the date
<hihanhoesj> hmm thats true...
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> http://blogs.skype.com/en/2011/05/microsoft_will_acquire_skype.html
<Symmetria> microsnot buys skype
<inetpro> Symmetria: they are totally mad to pay so much for a piece of software
<hihanhoesj> Software. Is that what they call bloatware nowadays? ;)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> who other than vhata sits behind omnia?
<hihanhoesj> huh?
<Symmetria> because I am incredibly close to cutting that entire isp's access to mirror, sf, and various other things 
<Symmetria> I am sick of him
<cocooncrash> Symmetria: You mean like the whole of Hetzner?
<Symmetria> cocooncrash Im getting pretty damn close, he does exactly what the HELL he likes, acts like a complete DICK and no one does SHIT about it, and quite frankly, Im sick of it
<cocooncrash> Symmetria: I doubt he'd notice if you did that.
<Symmetria> yeah, but other people would and maybe someone would actually tell him to watch his attitude because his actions have consequences 
<froztbyte> hetzner would, though
<froztbyte> and hetzner might not kindly to losing that access
<froztbyte> (I use the word might lightly)
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: is it true you just thretened to cut someone off from Tenet network cause you got kicked off a channel?
<Symmetria> heh then again, its not really suprising, vhata was never mature enough to actually stop the snide comments, argue with anyone in a sensible way, or anything else
<Symmetria> WarpedShadow no
<Symmetria> I threatened to remove him from particular servers
<WarpedShadow> <Symmetria> because I am incredibly close to cutting that entire isp's access to mirror, sf, and various other things
<Symmetria> and I said I was thinking about it :)
<Vhata> ahahaha
<Symmetria> that never said I would, but oh its tempting 
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: Who do you report to at Tenet? 
<Vhata> I don't use your little mirrors, Symmetria
<WarpedShadow> I could be easy to find out, but esier if you just tell me
<Symmetria> WarpedShadow LOL, on that? Im kinda top of the food chain :)
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: LOL 
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: not you are not.
<WarpedShadow> and there is possibly a good chance that your boss doesn't care, or the board tenet reports too... but you are NOT top of the food chain
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: don't priv msg me, say it here.
<Symmetria> WarpedShadow at a technical level, I am, beyond that, take it to the ceo, see what he says 
<Symmetria> and I havent yet DONE anything :) 
<Symmetria> so you have at it 
<WarpedShadow> No. but you thretened. 
<Symmetria> I said it was tempting, and wow, it is :)
<Symmetria> no, I said I was close to it :) thats not a threat, its a statement of temptation
<WarpedShadow> it shows mroe about your charter then anything else
<Symmetria> WarpedShadow lol, yes, whatever
<WarpedShadow> not only did you think of it... but you came and, I don't know for a better word "bragged" it here
<Symmetria> Perhaps I should email vhata's boss about the time when we were putting out a tender and I asked for contact details he replied "Go ahead, we don't want your business"
<WarpedShadow> 16:17 <Symmetria> heh then again, its not really suprising, vhata was never mature enough to actually stop the snide comments, argue with anyone in a sensible way, or anything else
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: funnny enough, I would have said much of that for you.
<Symmetria> WarpedShadow are you going to fight Jonathans little battles for him, is he not capable? 
<WarpedShadow> no....
<Symmetria> well :) thats what it looks like
 * Symmetria laughs
<Vhata> Symmetria: lisa@yola.com, or vinny@yola.com
<WarpedShadow> you said no one does a shit about it.... 
<Symmetria> anyway :) better things to do than argue with another plebian
<WarpedShadow> you seem to think we don't agree with vhata
<Vhata> and he runs off again
<Vhata> adorable.
<Symmetria> heh, lol, pretty much what you did :) banned me because you didnt like something
<Vhata> Symmetria: please cut off hetzner's access to your little mirrors, I doubt anybody would notice
<WarpedShadow> "vhata was never mature enough to actually stop the snide comments, argue with anyone in a sensible way"
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: case you where being arrogant
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: being overly important, and he got tired (and to eb honest some tohers do as well) of that
<Symmetria> god I love the ignore button :) 
<WarpedShadow> Symmetria: directed at me?
<WarpedShadow> cause you not really answered any of my staments in a sensiable way. Nor does it stop me talking here to to others
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: please don't swear in this channel
<Kilos> lo highvoltage   long time no see
<Kilos> and hi to you wizzy 
<highvoltage> hey Kilos, thanks for keeping the channel warm :)
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: found yourself a session?
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: nope, I'm just hanning out at the open area between the right side of the lobby and the back area
<tumbleweed> ah, we went down to the lounge
<highvoltage> (although dissapearing for 30s now to get a coke)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<wizzy> hi Kilos 
<nlsthzn> Alo :)
<Kerbero> queery_: well said email
<queery_> wait what
<queery_> that's my nick
<queery_> hold on
<Kilos> hi Kerbero queery_ with a tail
<queery_> bloody nickserver!
<queery> that's better
<wizzy> if anyone knows scorpking he just had a nasty appendix hospital thing
<wizzy> same story if you didn't know him
<queery> appendectomy?
<wizzy> think so
<queery> ok
<queery> shame
<superfly> eish
<superfly> that's not lekker
<Kilos> eina. dont they take them out when you're a kid anymore?
<wizzy> still got mine
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> had mine out before 5 years old
<Kilos> thought it was like a floppy drive onna modern pc
<wizzy> got my tonsils too - you ?
<Kilos> collects chewed finger nails and some other hard things
<wizzy> circumcised ?
<Kilos> wow wizzy you never had any ops?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> naturally
<Kilos> not by knife
<wizzy> hernia stiched up, a few broken bones
<Kilos> you been lucky hey, or very good
<Kilos> my tonsils also went as a kid
<Kilos> old times docs removed anything they thought unneccesary
<wizzy> still wondering if I like Unity's scrollbar - the rest I like, except for the lack of gnome applets
<kbmonkey> hi
<superfly> oom Kilos, you here?
<Kilos> yip superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: forgot to tell you that I mailed that package today
<Kilos> lol thank you so much
<Kilos> i gonna have fun
<superfly> Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<Kilos> how are you feeling superfly 
<Kilos> still improving i hope
<superfly> Kilos: at the moment I have what feels like a migraine coming on
<Kilos> eish
 * superfly is thinking of finding somewhere dark to hide until the painkillers kick in
<Kilos> sleep it off if you can dont still concentrate by the pc
<Kilos> you off tomorrow as well superfly ?
<superfly> ja, most likely
<Kilos> then go sleep now before the migraine get bad
<Kilos> oh superfly  is that but maia had gonna bug me too
<Kilos> the cache one
<Kilos> bug not but
<superfly> Kilos: I doubt it
<Kilos> yay ty oompie
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> fp
<afrodeity> long live classic gnome
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-11
 * nlsthzn waves
<hihanhoesj> mornin
<andrewlsd> Morning
<hihanhoesj> anything interestinggoing on?
<sakhi> mornings
<andrewlsd> Mornings folks, I think we're a bit early. Nothing happeninig at the moment here.
<hihanhoesj> I can see that :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> i have an evolution problem guys. received 7 new mails in inbox. when opening the third one the other 4 disappeared. inbox still shows 4 but they are hidden even though my 'show hidden' is ticked
<hihanhoesj> Kilos, have you tried restarting your evo?
<Kilos> yeah twice
<Kilos> the old mails in inbox show but the 4 new ones are just hidden
<Kilos> will try again ty
<hihanhoesj> Hmm, I remember somewhere seeing that evo has a "repair corrupt index" option. I will have to check though.
<Kilos> inbow still shows there are 4 unread but the are hidden
<Vhata> it's a sign of insanity to do the same thing twice and expect different results
<Kilos> lol hi Vhata 
<hihanhoesj> well then I must be quite insane... seeing as I do that frequently, and actually get different results :)
<Kilos> i have an excuse for being insane
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> evo did a similar thing 2 days ago and for the life of me i cant find the link to the thread at launchpad. was something to do with inbox folder being corrupted
<Kilos> i keep looking
<hihanhoesj> It is the index file that is corrupted
<nlsthzn> Sleepy time for IR... Cheers
<hihanhoesj> and it was in thunderbird that I saw the index repair function.
<hihanhoesj> unfortunately I dont use evo anymore, so I cant help you further. Sorry
<Kilos> np ty hihanhoesj  i will find it somewhere
<Symmetria> *HRM* is anyone seeing still more google stuff coming locally than normal
 * Symmetria is seeing almost 50% more traffic from them locally
<Kilos> Maaz, what is for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: A bowl of miso soup and noodles
<HughJampton> Hello possums
<Kilos> hi HughJampton 
<HughJampton> Anyone know why I can't access tenet mirror anymore?
<Kilos> Symmetria, can you help HughJampton 
<Kilos> hi murmur 
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> hi queery 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<queery> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<queery> hi Kilos 
<queery> Maaz, hurry up
<Maaz> queery: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<queery> damn I always forget the commands
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry up
<Maaz> Kilos Do you wanna sit there and nag or come make your own?
<queery> why does it work with you?
<Kilos> ??
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and queery!
<Kilos> maybe cause i type slower
<queery> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<queery> haha
<Kilos> lol
<queery> no maybe because you gave  the initial call
 * Kilos loves Maaz
 * queery loves maaz more
<Kilos> Maaz, i love you
<Maaz> Kilos Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<Kilos> grrr
<queery> hah
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> Hey Uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> well ty and you nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> no complaints :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you over the flu now at least?
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: seems so... didn't get me quite as bad (and I didn't need to poison myself to get better :p)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn-work> inetpro: alo
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: hiho
<kodez> evening inetpro
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> ek gaan  slaap nou
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<kodez> good evening everone
<superfly> hi
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-12
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> morning superfly and other early birds
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos the Crash Kid ate them all
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> no more rusks?! :(
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey  :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Kilos> hide them from the crash kid
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<kbmonkey> next time we'll get 'em before crash kid he he ;)
<kbmonkey> bbl
<Kilos> lol
<hihanhoesj> mornig
<hihanhoesj> s/nig/ning/
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<sakhi> morning superfly Kilos how goes?
<Kilos> well ty sakhi and you
<plustwo> good morning
<sakhi> I'm good thanks.
<sakhi> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> sakhi: hi
<superfly> sakhi: ok thanks, on the mend
<plustwo> hi superfly
<superfly> hi plustwo
<Kilos> how is superfly today?
<plustwo> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<superfly> Kilos: getting there
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> good evening
<plustwo> hi inetpro
<panfriedsidh> morning all
<hihanhoesj> Hi
<plustwo> panfriedsidh: hi
<Kilos> hiya inetpro hows ya today
<Kilos> morning hihanhoesj 
<inetpro> Kilos: good and yourself?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> hi panfriedsidh 
<panfriedsidh> hi guys. the plan today is to call in sick and get lots done from home :)
<panfriedsidh> shouldnt have to.. 
<hihanhoesj> Hi Kilos, got your evo problem fixed?
<Kilos> i did a restore and lost those few in evo but they still at gmail ty hihanhoesj 
<Kilos> dunno where that bug came from. been perfect since i started ubuntu
<hihanhoesj> personally I never was a huge van of Evo, much too buggy imo.
<Kilos> genuine?
<hihanhoesj> yeh.
<Kilos> this was my first probs with it
<Kilos> only in the last 2 weeks
<hihanhoesj> last prob I had was with trying to imap 1GB+ to my machine.
<Kilos> lol
<hihanhoesj> it took it more than a day(!?)
<Kilos> thats kinda large
<hihanhoesj> or it would have if I hadnt stopped it :)
<Kilos> i use pop
<Kilos> such large mails would kill me
<hihanhoesj> I tried using it again at this job, but now it totally refuses to connect to the imap server...
<hihanhoesj> ya, I never delete an email :)
<hihanhoesj> pst, I even keep the spam
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i delete all the spam. some fools think i am old and try sell me viagra all the time
<hihanhoesj> hehe, might come in handy someday though *wink, wink, nudge, nudge*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dunno where they got my addy from but its like 5 mails a week the swines
<hihanhoesj> :O
<hihanhoesj> you are lucky... I get about 5 a hour... well my spamfilter gets them, I dont :)
<Kilos> could be google because all my google stuff is linked i think
<Kilos> wow
<hihanhoesj> no they do a dictionary attack
<Kilos> i dont know how to use those filters
<Kilos> too much for the head
<hihanhoesj> so they actually take a educated guess
<Kilos> dictionary attack
<Kilos> ?
<hihanhoesj> s/a/an/
<hihanhoesj> take a dictionary, run through it on a word-for-word basis and prepend that to a domain
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you dont think its through the google links to blog and site
<hihanhoesj> and then they make a note of which addresses does not report a non-exestant error. 
<hihanhoesj> that helps to
<Kilos> oh well thats the cyber world we live in
<hihanhoesj> zigzagitly
<Kilos> lol
<hihanhoesj> and the spammers are like the telemarketers of the cyber world :)
<hihanhoesj> just ALOT easier to ignore
<hihanhoesj> but more difficult to annoy them ;)
<Kilos> actually there is an antispam tool in ubuntu
<Kilos> i saw it just running through synaptic a while back
<Kilos> for admin guys i was told
<Kilos> looks like it actually attacks spam sites
<Kilos> but someone will sue you i think
<hihanhoesj> are you maybe talking about spamassasin?
<Kilos> no hihanhoesj  it had a funny name
<Kilos> some bunny or something
<hihanhoesj> lol ok
<hihanhoesj> I will have a look.
<Kilos> maybe superfly remembers
<Kilos> hehe sugarplum
<Kilos> i laughed at the time cause thats what i call my love
<Kilos> hihanhoesj, ^^
<hihanhoesj> lol I will take a look :0
<hihanhoesj> ho ho ho
<hihanhoesj> thats a nice app you uncovered there :)
<Kilos> lol looks like a little meanie hey?
<hihanhoesj> basically what it does is to give the spammer that is crawling your website, exactly what he wants. Email adresses
<Kilos> there is so much in synaptic that one will never use , but interesting to look at
<hihanhoesj> but those email addresses does not exist, so the spammer must then delete his whole email database, and start from scratch :)
<Kilos> yes but read more
<Kilos> killer thingie
<Kilos> very clever tool
<hihanhoesj> hmm send one spammer another spammers address... now thats what I can usefull spam fighting, lol
<Kilos> lol
<DraZoro> Greetings everyone 
<plustwo> hi DraZoro
<Kilos> hi DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Hi Kilos, plustwo
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<DraZoro> Good Morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hey Kilos DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Out for now ....later guys 
<Kilos> hi corrie206  hows things
<Kilos> long time no see
<hihanhoesj> Aparently not speaking to you, eh Kilo?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> oh corrie206 yeah the overgrown hooligan
<Kilos> he has been ignoring us
<nlsthzn> k, cheers for now
<hihanhoesj> It would almost look like I fall under that same catagory :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> overgrown or hooligan
<Kilos> or ignoring us
<hihanhoesj> ignoring
<Kilos> na. you done well today
<Kilos> how did you work your nick out
<hihanhoesj> its a ambigiouation (hope I spelled that correctly) of a nickname I used to be called by friends of the family
<Kilos> whew. i looked for a short one. typing is hard work
<hihanhoesj> hmm
<afrodeity> long live classic gnome
<hihanhoesj> if you say so, for me, I like typing
<hihanhoesj> Classic gnome has reached EOL, long live classic gnome
<hihanhoesj> something to that effect?
<Kilos> i use 2 fingwers and gotta look for each character
<Kilos> fingers too
<hihanhoesj> I would much rather type, than write :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i  learned to type 2 fingers most likely for you were born
<hihanhoesj> probably, I wont doubt it :)
<hihanhoesj> I realy learned to type when I started programming :)
<hihanhoesj> and I am still glad I did
<hihanhoesj> but I still need to9 teach myself to touch type, never could get the hang of it :(
<Kilos> i have tried a couple of the typing programs but hands dont fancy  wriggling around like that
<hihanhoesj> lol
<hihanhoesj> well anyway, I gotta start getting home now, talk later again
<Kilos> to me it is fascinating to watch a good typist at work
<Kilos> go safe
<hihanhoesj> always
<hihanhoesj> damn, forgot I still need to shut down my VM's
<hihanhoesj> I use the same hard drive that I keep my Star Trek's on, to hold the drives for my VM's
<hihanhoesj> there we go... I am off
<Kilos> lol
<hihanhoesj> And I am at home :)
<Kilos> well done
<kbmonkey> evening fine folks
<magellanic> hey
 * nlsthzn waves
<cocooncrash> inetpro: pdftk
<hihanhoesj> eh?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: http://twitter.com/inetpro/statuses/68695392090460161
<Maaz> cocooncrash: inetpro: "Merge,Split and Re-arrange PDF pages using PDF-Shuffler http://t.co/2WH0jz3 ♻ @hfordsa: Help! Need quick way of merging 3 pdf docs. Anyone?"
<inetpro> cocooncrash: pong
<kbmonkey> does someone in Durbs have a CentOS 5.6 DVD I could copy?
<superfly> kbmonkey: ask William Walter Konghorn
<kbmonkey> ten-4 superfly 
<kbmonkey> Just discovered the live CD does not support HDD install
<Symmetria> sup :p
<hihanhoesj> yello
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> if you're interested
<Symmetria> http://networking.tenet.ac.za/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=l2_l3_resiliance
<Symmetria> LOL network hax!
<Kerbero> Symmetria: do you know if it is possible to run a local dropbox cache
<Kerbero> or something dropbox-like on tenet?
<Symmetria> heh, seriously doubtful without some very very strong academic motivation :)
<Symmetria> because the first thing I'd get asked if I even proposed that internally is "Whats going to stop that becoming the central way for students to move pirated crap around" 
<Symmetria> :)
<Kerbero> true
<Kerbero> but with a 2GB data limit...
<Kerbero> still possible
<Kerbero> but nasty
<Kerbero> and then one can just as well use email
<Symmetria> heh, like I said, if I could get a good enough motivation for it, possibly, but it would need to be very very heavily motivated
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-13
<nlsthzn-work> Symmetria: how much storage has that monster of yours have again?
<nlsthzn-work> cheers all
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> morning superfly sakhi 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<hihanhoesj> morning
<Kilos> hi hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> How are you this morning?
<Kilos> well ty and you
<Kilos> just struggling with vfs email address
<Kilos> have mailed them once before now it keeps failing
<hihanhoesj> what type of failure is it?
<Kilos> The error that the other server returned was: 451 451 Temporary local problem - please try later (state 14).
<Kilos> today is the second day already
<Kilos> actually sent on wednesday night
<hihanhoesj> hmm they might have a database problem...
<hihanhoesj> oh thats very helpfull from their side :s
<Kilos> yeah and i am trying to get a visa app through
<Kilos> or actually just for them to acknowledge receipt of their fees so i can take the forms in
<Kilos> hi rainking 
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hows ya superfly 
<Kilos> at least this channel grew back some again
<Kilos> 10 more than last week
<superfly> Kilos: getting there
<marcog> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ubuntu-za&net=freenode <- we have indeed seen a bit of a surge
<marcog> any particulare reason?
 * inetpro wonders
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi marcog coupla new faces here , and some old ones came back
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<rainking> hey all
<rainking> finally got xbmc to run on natty last night, anyone else running it that i can ask a question or two?
<cocooncrash> rainking: I use it, but on Maverick
<rainking> cool - yeah i had to switch to the maverick repo to get it to work
<rainking> for starters, i'm new to xbmc - i can't seem to find a search option anywhere in it - am i missing something?
<rainking> i googled, but all i get is a lot of skinning/customization results
<cocooncrash> rainking: I haven't found or looked for a search feature
<cocooncrash> rainking: Have you enabled library mode and set content types on your directories?
<cocooncrash> That's the main thing I needed to do.
<rainking> yup
<rainking> took me a while to figure out i needed to do that :)
<cocooncrash> So why do you need to search? ;-)
<cocooncrash> (Me too.)
<rainking> also, the auto-scanning doesn't seem to work.. had to manually scan each source
<cocooncrash> rainking: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Video_Library#Searching_your_Library
<rainking> runs better on Ubuntu than it does on OSX tho ... on OSX i could not get the streaming to another UPnP device to work, on ubuntu it just worked
<rainking> dude, if i missed an obvious wiki page i will commit ritual suicide
<rainking> oh saw that
<rainking> still can't find the search button :P
<cocooncrash> rainking: Have you looked in the context menu?
<rainking> i downloaded the xbmc remote app for my android phone as well, pretty sweet setup now :D
<cocooncrash> Oh, not there
<cocooncrash> rainking: Yeah, the Andrid app is very cool
<rainking> nope
<cocooncrash> I don't have an Android (yet), so I setup anyremote
<cocooncrash> Ah!
<rainking> i left the box indexing/scanning this morning when i left the house, will check again when i get home ... but you're right, its nicely sorted, not much need for a search
<cocooncrash> rainking: In the side bar thing, under "Misc Options"
<rainking> Oh really? did not see it there
<cocooncrash> rainking: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Video_Library#Navigating_your_Library
<rainking> thanks, will take a look later
<rainking> hmm, so sure i didn;t see that
<rainking> maybe i was in the wrong context, or it needed to finish scanning
<rainking> thanks mate :)
<cocooncrash> np
<rainking> another thing ... my "media server" is an old P4 with onboard graphics.. my TV is HD though, but the res won't go over 1024x768 or so, and in Settings -> Monitors everything is greyed out..
<rainking> any way to get a higher res out of the thing?
<rainking> or do i just need better hardware
<rainking> its almost like it can't detect the telly
<rainking> in fact, its exactly like that ... can't detect the monitor
<rainking> its plugged in via VGA
<cocooncrash> rainking: Do you know what chipset?
<cocooncrash> rainking: I'd poke around with xrandr
<rainking> nah, not offhand - ok, thanks
<cocooncrash> I'd expect even old graphics chips to do better than 1024x768
<cocooncrash> It might also be a monitor detection issue
<cocooncrash> i.e. the graphics chip doesn't think that the TV can handle anything else
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> I am running a strange mixed OS at the moment...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> installed Gnome 3 on Natty...
<Kilos> and?
<Kilos> you happier
<hihanhoesj> and unity is the lesser of the two evils?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> hihanhoesj: I wouldn't call unity evil... I was enjoying it... as for Gnome 3... now that I have made it look better, and even have some unity cross-over with the scroll-bars I am enjoying it
<hihanhoesj> ah, neither would I call it evil, but I wont call it good either.
<hihanhoesj> I would have prefered gnome2
<hihanhoesj> but alas, the choice is gnome3(yuck) and unity ;)
<nlsthzn> got to say that gnome 3 has some really slick transitions... and with the faenza icon set it looks good
<hihanhoesj> but it sucks in resources like a black hole
<hihanhoesj> and having 512mb out of 768mb ram in use, without anything opened kinda sucks :)
<nlsthzn> not noticing it (yet).... lappy is core 2 with 2gb ram, intel gfx
<nlsthzn> 330mb in use... having lots happening at the moment
<nlsthzn> not to shabby
<hihanhoesj> otoh unity, after running for a few day in constant mode = 256mb
<hihanhoesj> meaning I can actually open FireFox on this machine :)
<nlsthzn> :) cool
<nlsthzn> :p
<hihanhoesj> so I kinda like unity :)
<nlsthzn> I think unity will rock come 12.04
<hihanhoesj> let hope :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you see there is the problem
<nlsthzn> not that I am saying that it is "bad" now
<inetpro> many of the developers these days sit with enough resources and don't notice the problem
<hihanhoesj> but judging by the ubuntu mail list, lotsa people are demanding heads for the unity rollout
 * inetpro hates bloated software
<hihanhoesj> and if they get those heads, unity rollout will be replaced by gnome3
<hihanhoesj> agreed inetpro
<nlsthzn> but there is a clear divide between the "pretty" DE and the lightweight ones
<hihanhoesj> and then there is xfce, right?
<nlsthzn> hehe... medium :D
<hihanhoesj> inbetween
<Symmetria> http://networking.tenet.ac.za/dokuwiki <=== havent posted much yet, but some one in here might find some of the stuff on there interesting :)
<hihanhoesj> gotta get back to my programming now :)
<Symmetria> busy typing up another 8 or 9 pieces and then will draw from various other engineers I know :)
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: eish... why you lie :p
<hihanhoesj> ooh, I see what you did there...
<Symmetria> heh, got a coupla other really nasty ones I can add there
<inetpro> Symmetria: nice, I hope that site will grow so more
<Symmetria> heh about to add one about how to extend vlan in vlan across the country to a single site 
<Symmetria> busy doing the diagrams and example configs 
<Symmetria> but QinQ across country is evil and you probably never wanna do it :P
<inetpro> Symmetria: what do you use for diagramming?
<Symmetria> those were done in visio, but I also use omnigraffle on the mac and on my ipad
<Symmetria> I actually prefer omnigraffle normally but my damn iMAC needs its harddrive replaced and I didnt feel like working on my notebook :P 
<inetpro> ok
<Symmetria> heh that TE monitoring stuff is pretty neat
<Symmetria> and really useful 
<Symmetria> because its a real pain in the ass to monitor rings otherwise
<Symmetria> (I despise trying to process SNMP traps that can go missing)
 * inetpro is still waiting for a ultimate graphing/diagramming solution on ubuntu/kubuntu
<Symmetria> heh yeah, its one of a coupla things I find that is seriously lacking under linux
<hihanhoesj> dia work for basic stuff
<Symmetria> there is nothing that can come close to omnigraffle and/or visio sadly
<Symmetria> yeah, but dia is a long long way from being visio :)
<hihanhoesj> agreed
<hihanhoesj> visio needs to start catching up to dia :)
<Symmetria> heh, there are a coupla things applications that linux really needs that its missing like that though
<hihanhoesj> j/k
<Symmetria> (A decent integrated mail/calender/scheduling/tasks system would be high on that list, infact, it would be top on that list)
<hihanhoesj> evo?
<hihanhoesj> oh you said *decent*
<hihanhoesj> missed that word
<Symmetria> hihanhoesj heh, in a business environment, the only thing that can do that properly in my opinion is still, very sadly, exchange 
<Symmetria> exchange is light years ahead of even some of the big commercial ones (like groupwise)
<hihanhoesj> Zimbra comes close though...
<Symmetria> but then again, every operating system has components and applications that its missing 
<hihanhoesj> yup, there is no one-size-fits-all solution
<Symmetria> hihanhoesj not a chance, the shear level of integration and cleaness of the exchange interface is a long long way ahead :) but thats just my view
<hihanhoesj> to which you are entitled :)
<Symmetria> heh, this is why I run linux servers, windows desktops, apple desktops, bsd servers and even one solaris server :P
<hihanhoesj> I find Zimbra easier to use
<Symmetria> lol, a large portion of our routers run an operating system that was built on BSD 
<hihanhoesj> and easier to debug
<Symmetria> (though its a long long way from being BSD these days)
<Symmetria> and heh, 4 of our other routers run an operating system that was built on QNX :P
<hihanhoesj> lol, and a network admin friend of mine said that the only proper router OS is Cisco :)
<Symmetria> always found that a bit of an oddity, the most expensive devices on our network by miles, run an operating system that I used to play with that booted off a single 1.44meg disk 
<Symmetria> hihanhoesj heh, actually the QNX based system is what cisco used on those devices
<Symmetria> those 4 devices ARE Ciscos
<hihanhoesj> ah
<Symmetria> heh, the BSD based ones are junipers
<hihanhoesj> you learn something every day :)
<Symmetria> (and I will take a juniper over a Cisco any day)
<Symmetria> Cisco actually uses 3 operating systems these days
<Symmetria> their own internal stuff (cisco IOS), the QNX stuff (IOS-XR) and IOS-XE which if I remeber correctly is Linux based
<Symmetria> :P and Im not sure which of the three has more horrific bugs 
<Symmetria> lately ciscos software has SUCKED, it is soooooooooo buggy
<hihanhoesj> the IOS is the only one I have played around with
<hihanhoesj> and tbh, I dislike cisco way of thinking... but that is my opinion
<Symmetria> heh IOS-XR is QNX based, but they stole the entire interface from Juniper
<Symmetria> (except left out some of the really nice parts of the juniper CLI)
<hihanhoesj> gimme a pc and a linux distro, and I will build you a router :)
<Symmetria> sadly I can guarantee you it couldnt do the type of things I need from a router :)
<hihanhoesj> infact, I have been running a ubuntu 7.10 desktop version as my main gateway at home
<inetpro> Symmetria: sadly I disagree with you
<Symmetria> dont get me wrong, linux makes a good low to medium end router
<inetpro> with exchange there's just way to many eggs in one basket
<Symmetria> but its missing wayyyyyyyy to much to do anything high end 
<hihanhoesj> like?
<Symmetria> (that and without hardware asics, you are never, in a million years, going to get the kinda performance i need)
<Symmetria> heh hihanhoesj you arent gonna be able to throw 50+ gigs of traffic through a linux box
<Symmetria> it cant process the packets fast enough
<Symmetria> you also arent gonna be able to put more than about 3 10G interfaces in it because the bus will saturate 
<Symmetria> there is zero VPLS support under linux that I know of
<Symmetria> you cannot properly process double tagged vlans under linux
<Symmetria> I'm not sure if linux knows how to handle mac-in-mac
<Symmetria> the MPLS implementations under linux are a tad dodgy
<Symmetria> the IS-IS stuff under quagga is buggy as hell and crashes
<Symmetria> linux is a single rib system and when you need multi-rib for VRF it cant do it
<Symmetria> :P I can keep going :)
<hihanhoesj> look like it :)
<Symmetria> hehe as I said, linux makes a good normal packet forwarding device for low to medium levels of traffic, and it does some basic things like NAT in an ok manner 
<Symmetria> but the moment you get to high end networking, you're kinda screwed :)
<Symmetria> http://networking.tenet.ac.za/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=l2_l3_resiliance <=== that for example would be impossible to implement using linux routers
<Symmetria> inetpro :) each to his own opinion there, I WANT the stuff all properly integrated because it makes my life easy 
<inetpro> Symmetria: integration is one thing but dependency hell is another
<Symmetria> inetpro I'm not quite sure what you mean by dependancy hell though
<inetpro> Symmetria: in the typical MS world one small thing can break the back of the whole business
<Symmetria> inetpro heh, thats the same with most things though :) take the mail servers of most companies offline and the company is kinda screwed 
<inetpro> but I must admit they have improved a lot recently and exchange is not bad after all
<inetpro> oh and nothing beats visio, unfortunately
<inetpro> but I do hate the fact that I can not run it natively on ubuntu
<Symmetria> heh, I love ubuntu for my servers, I couldnt run it as a desktop
<inetpro> Symmetria: exchange depends way to much on AD these days
<Symmetria> heh mirror.ac.za went through 4 or 5 different itterations before we eventually settled on ubuntu
<Symmetria> (actually we started on ubuntu with mirror.ac.za, scrapped it, went through 4 or 5 other things while we waited for linux kernel fixes, and then went back)
<Symmetria> though linux still has a fair amount of issues with its network stack unfortunately
<inetpro> Symmetria: I'm very glad that you guys are using it at your level
<Symmetria> inetpro *shrug* for what we need it really is the ideal solution
<Symmetria> the only really modified thing on mirror.ac.za is its webserver
<inetpro> Symmetria: did you try FreeBSD?
<Symmetria> we threw out apache because it didnt handle the load, went to nginx, and then got a developer to heavily patch nginx to make it work properly 
<Symmetria> inetpro yeah, we used BSD for a while, but BSD had a similar problem to the original problem we had with linux based systems
<Symmetria> namely, large window sizes to allow for heavy tcp scaling over latency were causing memory leaks using the drivers we needed for the 10G network cards
<Symmetria> I have a feeling that the networking driver used for the Intel 10G network cards under both BSD and Linux is actually the same driver just ported from one to the other
<Symmetria> because they suffered from very similar bugs :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: Cisco braces for biggest layoffs in its history http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/12/cisco-idUSN1210284720110512
<Symmetria> not suprising, at all 
<Symmetria> Cisco screwed up, pretty badly
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> http://networking.tenet.ac.za/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=extending_qinq <== latest addition
<HughJampton_> wow
<HughJampton_> although i dont like the way the lines are in front of the switches and routers
<HughJampton_> are you able to fix that?
<Symmetria> heh I'll play with it, should be able to, its the attachment points on the stencils that are screwed up
<Symmetria> LOL, the solution represented there is kinda cool though
<HughJampton_> if you right click, on the switch, select bring to foreground
<Symmetria> that whole networking.tenet.ac.za contains what amounts to a vendors worst nightmare, while being a hardcore network techies wet dream :p
<Symmetria> oh yeah that works ;)
<HughJampton_> alhough clients who want to trunk VLANs usually are doing it for the wrong reasons
<Symmetria> LOL will reupload the diagrams in a bit
<HughJampton_> cool, can't wait
<Symmetria> nah there are a lot of good reasons to do it
<Symmetria> http://networking.tenet.ac.za/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=l2_l3_resiliance
<Symmetria> look at that one 
<Symmetria> again will fix diagram in a bit
<HughJampton_> trunk vlans over wan mpls that is
<Symmetria> heh, depends, if a client has multiple sites like in the case of that L2_L3_Resiliance page 
<Symmetria> there can be good reasons
<Symmetria> there are certain things that work a lot better when not routed :)
<Symmetria> like SIP trunking
<Symmetria> dammit, I forgot to save the vsd of that diagram on that page, will have to redo that one to fix it
<queery> Symmetria, whats going on with the internet
<queery> is it on your side or the varsity?
<Symmetria> queery something went wrong
<Symmetria> Im not exactly sure what, but I know WHERE and I've routed around it 
<Symmetria> until I can figure it out
<Symmetria> but something very definately is gong very wrong
<queery> thanx Symmetria 
<Symmetria> wtf Im confused 
<Symmetria> all my DWDM units are testing cleaning
<Symmetria> and the fiber is testing clean
<Symmetria> yet Im seeing *HUGE* latencies across a path that SHOULD be fine
<queery> weird
<Symmetria> and now the latency disappears again, wtf
<Symmetria> Type escape sequence to abort.
<Symmetria> Sending 100, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 155.232.6.102, timeout is 2 seconds:
<Symmetria> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Symmetria> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Symmetria> Success rate is 100 percent (100/100), round-trip min/avg/max = 1/2/4 ms
<Symmetria> so wtf, Im hitting 2ms average but occasionally its going to 200, on a dwdm path
<Symmetria> with no errors on it
 * Symmetria looks confused as hell
<queery> can't help
<Symmetria> heh think I found it
<Symmetria> think the DWDM unit in durban is REALLY confused and needs a restart
<Kilos> eish vfs cant even open a pdf attachment in an email
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> supposed they will need an IT guy or admin to install adobe reader
<superfly> vfs?
<inetpro> Kilos: vfs?
<Kilos> the agents for aus embassy
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> that is sad
<Kilos> sorry guys for taking so long been trying to open it and copy/paste to a mail for them
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> i sent it to ian and he opens it fine but they cant have adobe reader installed
<inetpro> Kilos: send them an image if it boils down to it
<Kilos> actually shocking
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that inetpro 
<Kilos> but they gone home now
<Symmetria> lol @ remote hands guy in durban
<Symmetria> I say to this guy, go to this rack, at the bottom of it, you will find 2 breakers, they look like breakers you'd in on a house power distribution, you see em
<Symmetria> he goes yeah
<Symmetria> I said right, turn them both off
<Symmetria> he was like, errr, wtf, you are mad
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> it took 10 minutes of arguing with him to actually convince him if it went wrong I'd take the blaim
<Symmetria> poor dude was shitting himself
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> he says, what do those switches turn off
<Symmetria> Im like, the entire dwdm system to seacom
<Symmetria> he's like WHAT?!?! Im like, dude, its ok, we're running on the neotel backup link, just do it
<Symmetria> LOL
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<inetpro> and then you type the following
<Kilos> i have it
<inetpro> convert file.pdf file.jpg
<Kilos> oh is the .jpg an image
<inetpro> Kilos: yup
<Kilos> then i have done it
<Kilos> gives a file with a W on it
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> folder
<inetpro> Kilos: no, it just creates a JPG file with the name you gave it eg: file.jpg
<inetpro> but it's not the best idea to do this 
<inetpro> I was just saying, in a worst case scenario
<Kilos> oh sorry inetpro i was thinking of the conversion i did with office
<Kilos> if you go save it gives the option of save as word .doc or odf i think
<inetpro> Kilos: no I'm talking of commandline
<Kilos> yessir. i am telling you how i converted it to .doc
<inetpro> Kilos: if you have a .PDF file it's very easy to convert into an image but it will generally make it bigger in size
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> if they cant open a .doc i gonna cry
 * inetpro thought that perhaps you have a scanned pdf
<Kilos> no i have the mail from ABSA
<Kilos> proof of payment goodie
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> pdf troubles Kilos ?
<Kilos> not me vfs
<Kilos> i dont have probs for too long cause i get solutions here
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos loves ubuntu
<Kilos> and ubvuntu-za
<Kilos> ubuntu-za too
<kbmonkey> ah good, good. I needs a solution myself actually
<Kilos> hehe
 * kbmonkey hugs ubuntu-za and his DRM free games
<Kilos> explain the prob and someone will help you
<kbmonkey> okay its a bit tricky though. repartitioning tonight. I want a dual boot, and share swap partition. this is possible?
<Kilos> gparted
<Symmetria> my god
<Symmetria> I just discovered that the manageent ports on a device that costs 1.5 million rand
<Symmetria> ... are... get this...
<Symmetria> 10baseT half duplex 
<Symmetria> fixed config 
<kbmonkey> I Googled this plenty, but the tricky part is if one distro uses encrypted swap
<Symmetria> what DRUGS is a vendor on that they supply anything with 10baseT half duplex ports in the modern world
<kbmonkey> This a token ring network by any chance? ;P
<Kilos> lol Symmetria expensive ones
<Symmetria> kbmonkey LOL, thats the management port for a unit that drives currently 60gigabit worth of wavelengths and is capable of driving 1.6 terabit worth of wavelengths
<Symmetria> hell, even the out of band communication channel with the rest of the units on the fiber path is an out of band STM-1 (155mbit) so wtf is the point of limiting my direct access to the unit to 10baseT half
<kbmonkey> A: incompetence. Did I win, did I?
<Symmetria> its cisco, so you don't win much as its expected
<kbmonkey> Maybe I should just create a swap partition for each distro, avoid complexity, keep it simple
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you wanna dual boot with what
<superfly> kbmonkey: it's perfectly safe to share a swap partition
<inetpro> great, Canonical switches to OpenStack for Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Canonical-picks-OpenStack/?kc=rss
<kbmonkey> Crunchbang and Ubuntu 11.04 
<inetpro> sounds very interesting
 * Symmetria is seriously thinking about trying to find the budget to build a tenet grid
<kbmonkey> and _possibly_ tri boot, a third for testing OS'es
<Symmetria> I have a bunch of spare network blades for our ciscos with a gazillion 10G ports (old lan cards that we dont use anymore)
<Symmetria> so if I were to buy like, 8 or 10 machines equivelant to mirror.ac.za
<Symmetria> hook them all up and build a grid 
<inetpro> Symmetria: with OpenStack?
<Symmetria> I could build like, 120 cpu core, 640gig of ram cluster all linked at 10G 
<Symmetria> for less than a million bux 
<kbmonkey> O_O
<Symmetria> inetpro with whatever :P Im just wondering if it would actually get used and if its worth investing the money
<inetpro> :-)
<Symmetria> would be kinda cool though
<kbmonkey> skynet!
<Symmetria> and if we used those mirror.ac.za servers for it, it would be fast as hell
<inetpro> Symmetria: sounds like a good idea
<Symmetria> (mirror.ac.za = crazy box)
<Symmetria> its got 12 64bit I7 based xeon cores in it :P
<Symmetria> (2 x 6 core cpus)
<Symmetria> hell, if I bought 10 of those and put 4 cpus in each, I could hit 240 cores
 * Symmetria imagines doing a kernel compile on that thing :p
<Symmetria> or running seti on it
 * inetpro has this idea in mind of starting a drupal user group in Pretoria but I'm not quite ready yet
<inetpro> I handed over my chairmanship on Monday to another guy and will hopefully have more time soon
<Symmetria> heh Im just looking for interesting stuff to do in my spare time, tenet's network at the moment is busy being deployed but the design is pretty much there, and there is no much resiliance in the network that it pretty much runs itself with very little intervention 
<Symmetria> so the normal NOC processes and operational procedures handle the faults, but the interesting design and implementation work is largely done 
<Symmetria> so now I need interesting new projects
<Symmetria> (hence my new networking wiki site)
<kbmonkey> I always wanted to build my own mini beowulf cluster
<kbmonkey> just because
<inetpro> Symmetria: maybe you can help us with some playground space for getting peeps up and running in terms of hosting websites
<kbmonkey> it would sure grind through folding@home 
<Symmetria> I wanna develop my crazy networking wiki till I have enough information to turn it into a book for publication
<Symmetria> inetpro, I've had requests from sun to create a south african style dropbox site as well
<Symmetria> which I could do, just gotta buy some hardware and some disk space, but the amount of disk space you need for that type of stuff is... huge
<Symmetria> and controlling it so it doesnt become warez central is rather tough as well
<inetpro> anyway those where just some thoughts
 * inetpro wbbl
<Symmetria> I kinda have this desire to do my wiki purely to start getting people interested in networking
<Symmetria> because so many people avoid networking because they view it as dull and simple and don't realize all the complexities that you can have fun with
<Symmetria> networking is so much more than routing packets from A to B 
<Symmetria> its incredibly diverse
<inetpro> Symmetria: I try to avoid it because it's way to complicated for me
<Symmetria> heh inetpro its diverse and yeah, it can be complicated, but its not HARD
<inetpro> sure
<Symmetria> networking is like, programming, if you know the THEORY you should be able to network on any kit
<Symmetria> its the theory that people just dont seem to grasp
<Symmetria> once you know your networking theory, everything else is syntax
<Symmetria> (until you start doing really evil crap, in which case you can twist your brain)
<kbmonkey> bbl, backing up my partition for the reformat later :)
<Kerbero> lol @ circuit breakers for seacom dwdm
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I feel dirty, I just depeered 10 companies
<Symmetria> LOL, I'm a peering slut, I wanna peer the whole world, it makes me sad when I have to depeer people
<kodez> hello everyone. i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 today for a friend but the installation process goes as far just before partition. please help
<DraZoro> Hello Kodez
<DraZoro> The image/cd might be damaged scan it before installing 
<Deegee_1> konbanwa
<kodez> hi DraZoro
<DraZoro> konbanwa Maaz
<kodez> hi Corrie206, how was the ubuntu launch party?
<kodez> i had managed to use it on my laptop
<superfly> Maaz: it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<superfly> kodez: ^^
<DraZoro> ?
<DraZoro> :)
<DraZoro> Hey superfly 
<superfly> hiya DraZoro
<DraZoro> I see Maaz is getting aggressive 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> kodez, did you try just the once
<kodez> i tried using the desktop and alternate disks and both give the same result
<kodez> ubuntu 10.04 does install correctly without any hindrances
<Kilos> and if you install 10.04 and then 11.04
<Kilos> run alongside
<DraZoro> plustwo : I think I might join on Japanese after discovering this site http://www.teachyourselfjapanese.co.cc/
<kodez> kilos, i haven't tried that one. i will try it
<Deegee_1> drz
<Kilos> i have a similar prob with my 80g drive
<Kilos> now i got karmic first and then maverick
<Kilos> havent got to 11.04 yet
<Deegee_1> Japanese is not for the faint hearted... :-)
<superfly> Kilos: and soon you should have Natty
<Kilos> lol yeah must be tomorrow or monday
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> only my 80g drive does that though
<DraZoro> deegee_1 : You are right about that one :)
<kodez> i think i will try to follow kilos route and see where it leads me
<Kilos> 20g accepted mavirick first time
<Kilos> maverick
<Kilos> something to do with grub2 maybe
<kodez> is there a japanese irc group for those who want to learn it?
<Kilos>  join #japanese
<Deegee_1> non as far as I know
<Kilos> 98 peeps there
<DraZoro> I will not learn Japanese now ...so much on my plate ...I might go mind block
<Kilos> actually ##japanese
<Deegee_1> heh. good luck joining that chanel
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> maverick.... 
<Symmetria> thats enough to wake me up :P
 * Symmetria likes mavericks :p
 * Symmetria grins
<Kilos> yip i love maverick
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> didnt see the s at the end
<Deegee_1> kilos: should he (kodez) rather install maverick first then upgrade to natty?
<Kilos> he can do it that way too
<Kilos> as long as you can get one installed
<Deegee_1> ok
<kodez> kilos, i understand. i will try that
<Kilos> some funny thing between the mbr and boot sector
<Deegee_1> hope kodez is taking notes of alternate options
<Kilos> let us know what happens kodez 
<Kilos> also if you install. with karmic it you tick advanced partitioning it opens install grub
<Kilos> couldnt find that in maverick if i member right
<Kilos> been a while now with no probs here
<Deegee_1> no stress Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<kodez> ok, i will. pidgin is a good secretary. it taking notes in advance
<DraZoro> Yeah logs are amazing 
<Symmetria> wtf, I just had to get mirror.ac.za removed from microsoft shitlist 
<Symmetria> IE8 was whining that downloading stuff from it was unsafe 
 * Symmetria kicks microsoft HARD
<kodez> i think microsoft is closing linux based website. suddenly gmail is no longer a safe website and doesn't open
<inetpro> Symmetria: why did you depeer them poor guys?
 * Deegee_1 charges android
<Deegee_1> lo inetpro
 * DraZoro wears ninja suites and hides from Microsoft topics 
<inetpro> ehlo Deegee_1
<Symmetria> inetpro heh they didnt respond to queries on their noc address for 56 hours
<Symmetria> I will depeer anyone who doesnt answer their noc email address
<Symmetria> :P
<inetpro> Symmetria: eish
<inetpro> Symmetria: what's a noc address?
<Symmetria> inetpro noc@any.isp is GENERALLY an accepted address for network related queries from other ISPs
<Symmetria> certain addresses should really exist at any ISP, abuse@ noc@ peering@ (if the guys peer) 
 * inetpro learns a new thing every day
<DraZoro> Good Night guys 
<Symmetria> and fail to answer my emails to any one of those for 56 hours and I depeer automatically
<inetpro> good night DraZoro
<Deegee_1> sayonara drazoro
<Symmetria> heh inetpro you see for a while telkom was going international to tenet?
<inetpro> Symmetria: that should teach them a thing
<Symmetria> that was because the idiots didnt update their bgp filters :P
<inetpro> eish!
<Symmetria> heh *shrug* we were still sending them stuff locally, but the return path from them to us was international
<Symmetria> making latency kinda crap :)
<Deegee_1> brb
<Kerbero> wow
<inetpro> Symmetria: what do you think could be wrong at Telkom if a specific connection can not go to http://community.bulksms.com/
<inetpro> I had the problem the other day and it was sorted
<inetpro> but I hear that they still can not access the site at school
<inetpro> with Telkom WCDMA
<Symmetria> inetpro its possible
<Kerbero> a better question is why can't i access www.apexdc.net
<inetpro> sounds to me like a routing issue
<inetpro> Kerbero: sorry, I raised the question like that the other day, was just following up
 * inetpro wonders who at Telkom would be able to help
<Symmetria> Kerbero from sun?
<Kerbero> jip
<Tonberry> yes
 * Symmetria checks from tenet
<Symmetria> I get there fine from here
<Symmetria> so it aint a tenet issue 
<Tonberry> dns server simply does not have an entry
<Symmetria> probably sun blocking it
 * Kerbero shouts censorship
<inetpro> the principal and others have logged calls at Telkom and have spoken to different peeps but it's not yet sorted
<Tonberry> does sun use tenet dns servers for upstream dns?
<Symmetria> *HRM* 
<Symmetria> actually thats REALLY weird
<Symmetria> Im also seeing it fail to resolve from one of our dns servers
<Symmetria> google still resolves it
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> ok, so the only reason some can resolve it and others cant
<Symmetria> is because it hasnt expired
<Symmetria> the dns for that server is screwed
<Symmetria> watch:
<Symmetria> when checking their authorative name servers:
<Symmetria> (this is against googles dns servers AND my dns servers)
<Symmetria> Non-authoritative answer:
<Symmetria> apexdc.net      nameserver = ns2.bulletsphere.com.
<Symmetria> apexdc.net      nameserver = ns1.bulletsphere.com.
<Symmetria> Authoritative answers can be found from:
<Symmetria> aalston@iris:~$
<Symmetria> no authorative source
<Symmetria> and if you do this:
<Symmetria> Host ns1.bulletsphere.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Symmetria> no resolution on the upstream nameserver 
<Symmetria> (thats from google's servers and mine as well)
<Symmetria> so I think www.apexdc.net will die everywhere as soon as its dns expires
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> so it is actually a good thing that it fails here
<Tonberry> someone forgot to renew the dns name i suppose
<Kerbero> means our dns server updates fast
 * inetpro for a moment thought that Kerbero was trying to help :-)
<Symmetria> heh, I checked, and yes, sun is actually using our dns servers
<Symmetria> they forward through one of our resolvers
<Kerbero> Symmetria: can you maybe give me the ip for that server?
<Kerbero> apex
<Symmetria> umm hold, if this machine Im on can still resolve it
<Tonberry> i tried that already
<Symmetria> 72.44.80.167 
<Symmetria> except it wont work 
<Kerbero> thanx
<Symmetria> beacause you dont hit the named virtual host
<Kerbero> i have a mikrotik
<Kerbero> dns server
<Kerbero> my own
<Tonberry> hax
<Kerbero> hehehe
<Symmetria> oh yeah you can hax it
<Symmetria> :P
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> forgot i need to use the proxy server
<Kerbero> damn
<superfly> Kerbero: hosts file
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> the proxy resolves the host
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero do you want me to download something from there for you
<Kerbero> nope
<Kerbero> it is on sourceforge anyway
<Kerbero> just wanted to tell the people they should fix it
<Symmetria> oh, on their website:
<Symmetria> We have updated our DNS records ready for a new server move later next month. Please be patient while the DNS change reaches your ISP and finds apexdc.net again.
<Symmetria> We are building a new server that has more horsepower and is closer to the majority of our userbase. Instead of using standardised server technology (apache for one), we are investing time in the latest technology to power our server. This should provide you with faster loading times when browsing our front page and forums. We will provide more details closer to the server move. 
<Kerbero> but someone else can
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Symmetria> ^^^ posted on the 25th of april, so I presume that whatever they were planning when they did that, they did it and broke something
<Symmetria> btw, Kerbero is sourceforce.mirror.ac.za excluded from sun billing?
<Kerbero> as far as i know yes
<Symmetria> and youtube?
<Kerbero> no
<Symmetria> lame :P
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> exactly what i said
<Symmetria> its just as local as mirror.ac.za so wtf not :P
<Symmetria> infact youtube is closer to sun than mirror.ac.za is :P
<Kerbero> what is the ip for the local youtube?
<Tonberry> sun it, y u no listen?
<Symmetria> 155.232.240.x, could be almost anything in that range 
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> there are a mass of ips assigned to that cluster
<Kerbero> i think that only 155.232.190.* is excluded from billing
<Symmetria> but that whole /24 is dedicated to it 
<Symmetria> *HRM* 190 or 191?
<Symmetria> it should be 191, NOT 190 
<Kerbero> well
<Symmetria> 191 = mirror :P
<Kerbero> 191 yes
<Kerbero> typo
<Symmetria> 190 = something they must not screw with haha
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> heh, no way to check on the 240.x?
<Kerbero> going to try now
<Symmetria> heh, I dont know why they dont just exclude 155.232/16 
<Symmetria> if they opened the whole /16 it would make things much simpler
<Kerbero> can you maybe ask them to do it?
<Symmetria> haha, Ive tried in the past :(
<Symmetria> many times
<Symmetria> :P I whine at stellenbosch IT about their billing every time I see them
<Kerbero> everybody does
<Kerbero> and then they say it is above them
<Kerbero> i can't ping 155.232.240.19
<Symmetria> *HRM* yeah that should be pingable
<Symmetria> can you ping 155.232.240.16 
<Kerbero> hmm
<Symmetria> (or .20 or .21)
<Kerbero> i also can't ping mirror.ac
<Symmetria> LOL did they block lotsa icmp or something
<Kerbero> normally they do yes
<Symmetria> can you ping 155.232.135.5?
<Kerbero> nope
<TOnberry_timeout> 21:10] <Symmetria> heh, I dont know why they dont just exclude 155.232/16 
<Symmetria> :P I have given up trying to explain to IT departments why blocking ICMP is bad 
<TOnberry_timeout> [21:10] <Tonberry> because of the somewhat insane amount of entries they would need to add to their damned pac file
<Symmetria> Tonberry LOL, they cant unblock ranges?
<Symmetria> Tonberry in their pac file, can you see what is excluded on 155.232?
<Symmetria> or send me their pac file :p
<TOnberry_timeout> only if you enter the ip as an url
<Kerbero> *.mirror.ac.za
<TOnberry_timeout> and not the hostname
<Kerbero> Symmetria: http://www.sun.ac.za/sunproxy.pac
<superfly> isn't SUN IT a Microsoft shop?
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> TOnberry_timeout: kan jy nog uit ping?
<Kerbero> lyk my hulle het dit nou geblok
<Kerbero> alweer
<superfly> My brother had fun with them registering his Ubuntu computer on their network
<Kerbero> ai
<TOnberry_timeout> na wat?
<Kerbero> google
<Symmetria> *HRM* 
<Symmetria> TOnberry_timeout you CAN exclude a range in the pac file 
<Symmetria> look at it closely
<TOnberry_timeout> werk van hier af
<Symmetria> isInNet(host, "146.232.0.0" , "255.255.0.0")
<Kerbero> yes you can, but
<Kerbero> they also need to exclude it on the already overloaded firewall
<Symmetria> :P thats one line
<Kerbero> exactly
<Kerbero> but they don't listen
<Symmetria> is everything in that pac file an exclusion btw?
<Kerbero> no
<TOnberry_timeout> i think a lot of browsers are too stupid to exclude it properly
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> look closely
<Kerbero> two proxy servers
<Symmetria> Kerbero well, what is the stuff that is redirected to lib-proxy?
<Kerbero> and some things go directly
<Symmetria> is the lib-proxy stuff free?
<Kerbero> yes
<TOnberry_timeout> the library pays for it
<Symmetria> haha I wonder if the library knows its paying for soem of this
<Symmetria>  else if ( dnsDomainIs(host, "a465.g.akamai.net"))
<Symmetria>     { return "PROXY lib-proxy.sun.ac.za:3128"; }
<Symmetria> akamai?! really?! for the library bill?!
<Symmetria> else if ( dnsDomainIs(host, "ad.doubleclick.net"))
<Symmetria>     { return "PROXY lib-proxy.sun.ac.za:3128"; }
<Symmetria> hahahahahahahahahhahahahah
<TOnberry_timeout> lol
<Symmetria> make the library pay for your adverts as well
 * Symmetria rolls around laughing
<Kerbero> hehehe
<TOnberry_timeout> THAT was how they fixed it?
<Symmetria> :P I would show that to the library if I were someone
<inetpro> eish
<Symmetria> LOL billed the library for amazon as well
<Kerbero> some of the local sites coded by n00bs run adsense
<TOnberry_timeout> i think tenet hosts ad.doubleclick.net ...
<Kerbero> so that is the way they "fixed" that
<TOnberry_timeout> well mirrors/caches
<Symmetria> yeah we do
<Symmetria> I wonder if the library gets billed for stuff hosted on tenet 
<Kerbero> dalk moet ons push vir free access na 155.232/16
<Symmetria> Kerbero that would make sense since the entire /16 is all tenet stuff
<TOnberry_timeout> i think i told you about how ad.doubleclick being hosted on tenet broke most browsers without adblock
<TOnberry_timeout> because our pack file said it should go through the proxy but the proxy said tenet stuff should not 
<TOnberry_timeout> so every add had to wait to timeout
<TOnberry_timeout> before a page loaded
<Symmetria> why didnt they just direct it?
<TOnberry_timeout> i think another firewall dropped it then...
<Symmetria> LOL
<Kerbero> the proxy doesn't forward to tenet
<TOnberry_timeout> because it was not in the mirror.ac.za range
<Kerbero> the firewall allows it through directly
<Symmetria> :P man, stellenbosch's system should go up on my new website under "nasty networking hack you never wanna see anywhere, ever"
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> o was dit 'n ander geval?
<Kerbero> lol
<inetpro> btw I found that letting the browser do dns lookups with dnsDomainIs in the pac file slows it down incredibly
<Symmetria> except that would mean trying to figure it out and creating a diagram of it
<TOnberry_timeout> yes
<Symmetria> and that would make me suicidal
<TOnberry_timeout> it does
 * inetpro uses shExpMatch rather
<TOnberry_timeout> make it veryvery slow
<Symmetria> heh I wanna know what stellenbosch is going to do when we hand them their 10G pipe
<Symmetria> their whole infrastructure will blow up and die if anyone tries to actually use the 10G
<Kerbero> they don't know either
<TOnberry_timeout> i think it could be blown up now if someone was bored enough 
<Kerbero> ...not that we are :P
<TOnberry_timeout> when are we getting that 10G pipe anyway?
<Kerbero> Symmetria: when do you run a freenode server on tenet?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> I just figured out what broke earlier on our international
<Symmetria> and its the last thing in the world I wanted to actually find
<inetpro> Symmetria: so you working until late now?
<Symmetria> heh inetpro I never stop working
<Kerbero> like a good engineer
<inetpro> serious?
<Symmetria> brb in 2 seconds, turning other international path back on
 * Symmetria prays this doesnt break anything
 * Kerbero testing
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, inetpro and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
 * kbmonkey eagerly sips the java :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thank you!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Symmetria> heh, turned it back up and now we see if stuff breaks
<Symmetria> :P brb again
<Symmetria> and heh inetpro yes I was serious that I never stop working
<Symmetria> tenet is a 9 man company
<inetpro> Symmetria: what about when you sleep?
<Symmetria> :P there is a reason they pay me what they do 
<Kerbero> ok youtube resolves to 155.232.240.16, but can't ping and can't access whithout being billed
<Symmetria> inetpro when I sleep
<Symmetria> my phone is permenantly on and next to my ear
<Symmetria> in 6 years, Ive probably had my phone off for maybe 2 hours total other than when Im in air planes
<Symmetria> heh, you call my phone at 4am, 6am, 12pm, when Im in hong kong, the US, south africa, doesnt matter, the phone is ALWAYS on and ALWAYS answered :P
<Kerbero> well done
<Kerbero> i hate answering my phone
<Kerbero> because it is normally people that wants me to help them for free
<Kerbero> or advertising
<Symmetria> (if I dont answer, you know Im either in a serious meeting, really busy, or hate your guts and dont wanna talk to you)
<Kerbero> Tonberry: jy nog hier?
<inetpro> Symmetria: heh, nothing funny about that except I'd hate to fly around like you do
<Tonberry> yes
<Kerbero> ek gaan hom oor netnou se ding daar by ludwig vra
<Kerbero> net gou were dit toets
<Tonberry> ok
<superfly> Kerbero: I managed to get most people to stop asking me for help for free by telling them I don't use Windows (which is true) and I don't fix Windows
<Kerbero> the problem is they come to me with other stuff too
<Kerbero> like, my computer doesn't boot up
<Kerbero> and, what internet do you think i should get
<superfly> I've largely managed to avoid that
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight those that still sleep
<inetpro> Kilos: wat, so vroeg?
<inetpro> bye kilo[tab]
<Kerbero> jip, billed for 37.63MB from youtube
<Kerbero> so they bill definitely
<Kerbero> Symmetria: when you are not busy we have a question we want your comment on
<Tonberry> why oh why does windows have a better smb client than linux?
<superfly> because smb is a Windows thing?
<Kerbero> but linux have a better smb server
<Tonberry> true
<Tonberry> but with the same ubuntu sever i get 80MB/s on windows and 40MB/s on ubunut
<Tonberry> ubuntu*
<Tonberry> on the same client pc
<Tonberry> so unfair...
<inetpro> Tonberry: yikes
<inetpro> Tonberry: did you use a smb client on windows?
<Tonberry> well whatever windows has built in that talks to smb
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> ok 
<inetpro> Tonberry: ahh, that's different
<Symmetria> so, until monday at least there will be no international graphs :(
<inetpro> Tonberry: that is native windows stuff
<Symmetria> and scarily, everyone is unshaped internationally 
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> time to torrent :P
<inetpro> Tonberry: smb client on ubuntu is typical reverse engineered samba stuff AFAIK
<Tonberry> ok
<Kerbero> Tonberry: sal ons nou hom vertel
<Tonberry> but why does die samba server on linux work so well?
<Tonberry> jy kan maar
<inetpro> Tonberry: good question
<Kerbero> Symmetria: on sun campus, when one watch a youtube video
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kerbero> those videos buffers
<Kerbero> but then a lot of the times it stop holfway through
<Kerbero> as if the tcp connection died or something
<Kerbero> just tried it but couldn't replicate it
<Kerbero> but earlier this afternoon a friend in his residence had the same
<Kerbero> so then one need to refresh the page
<Kerbero> or skip forward in the vid
<Kerbero> to restart the buffering
<Kerbero> any guess what it might be
<Kerbero> i know there are a lot of variables here
<Symmetria> umm
<Kerbero> tonberry complains about my english past tense
<Symmetria> that sounds like a ifrewall issue
<Kerbero> i appologise
<Symmetria> rather than a tenet issue
<Symmetria> because we've never had that anywhere else on the network
<Kerbero> have you ever heard about load avarages of three digits big?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> Ive seen that 
<Kerbero> guess the rumours might be true
<Kerbero> firewall...
<Symmetria> heh I gotta run for a bit, supper time
<Kerbero> cheers
<Symmetria> oh wow
<Symmetria> I just found our problem
 * Symmetria phones uct and tells them they have an hour to fix this one or he is going to turn them off
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Kilos pong! Skies ek is skaars oom, dinge was baie woes by die werk die week
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kodez> is it possible to create a website that downloads bittorent rather than using an application
<kbmonkey> I don't think so kodez 
<kodez> thanks kbmonkey, 
<kbmonkey> If you had access to a server to run a service or daemon, and it can expose an interface via a web page, sure.
<kbmonkey> but a web site itself probably can't
<kodez> i understand the capability of websites, i am more interested in using the browser as the front end application
<kbmonkey> transmission has a web frontend built-in
<kbmonkey> and many others I think :)
<hihanhoesj> You could also look into torrentflux
<hihanhoesj> http://www.torrentflux.com/
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-14
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> finally
<nuvolari> mornings
<kbmonkey> morning back :]
 * kbmonkey downs espresso
<kbmonkey> mmmm stroooong
<hihanhoesj> yellow
<hihanhoesj> Hello anyone in here have any experience using a 3G modem with a linux server?
<froztbyte> hihanhoesj: what's the problem?
<hihanhoesj> Just wanna ask some questions
<hihanhoesj> I am able to connect and everything, however when I connect to the second tty, I get all these auto generated messages, like the current rssi etc
<hihanhoesj> I am looking to see if anyone has the AT command to turn off those messages
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<hihanhoesj> Top of the morning to you Kilos!
<Kilos> ty hihanhoesj and to you too
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magespawn> howdy all
 * Kilos wonders if kodez won with his installation
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<magespawn> long time no chat
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> nothing new. all fine with maverick. building courage up to try natty when i get cds monday or so
<magespawn> i have not upgraded yet. i think my laptop bit old for the new version
<Kilos> my p4 is 11 years old i think
<Kilos> dont wanna upgrade will install on another drive
<Kilos> maverick working too well to take a chance with upgrading
<magespawn> yeah i am using 10.04 lucid lynx. the laptop is starting to struggle.
<Kilos> how much ram you got?
<Kilos> this is only a 1.7g cpu and 640m ram
<Kilos> but maverick is quicker than 10.04 was
<magespawn> 1.8 ghz and 512 ram but i will be putting in another 512 today.
<Kilos> where are you magespawn 
<magespawn> i like to keep mine on lts release. Hluhluwe.
<Kilos> i have a 512m lappy ram just lying here
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> i got two 512m yesterday from a laptop with a fried motherboard
<Kilos> good. that will help
<Kilos> what lappy was the fried one
<Kilos> the drives work lekker in externals and the case is quite cheap
<Kilos> think ian payed R100 for mine
<Kilos> hi Chat8443 
<Kilos> lol hihanhoesj what you doing
<iancoetzee> hi Kilos
<iancoetzee> logging in from my phone :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i sukkeled with that
<iancoetzee> how did you make the connection?
<Kilos> jedirc i think but gave up
<Kilos> xchat too lekker here to go to fone
<iancoetzee> lol
<iancoetzee> I use my server for irc connections, normal cli irc client :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but its like a permanent sms
<Kilos> like mxit on fone
<iancoetzee> just downloaded a irc client for black berry
<Kilos> mxit in pidgin much better
<iancoetzee> but I dislike mxit :)
<Kilos> i onmly use it for family
<Kilos> boet has a BB. are the keys tiny
<iancoetzee> I don't use it at all... used to though
<iancoetzee> takes getting used to, yes
<Kilos> actually mxit was the first means of connecting directly to peeps i learned about
<Kilos> before pc's
<iancoetzee> yup, that's true
<Kilos> and all the family use mxit on their fones so i kep it open in pidgin
<iancoetzee> lol for that reason I keep open my thunderbird
<iancoetzee> that way I can ignore the mails if I want to
<magespawn> kilos it was hp pavilion 
<Kilos> what mails
<Kilos> ah ty magespawn 
<Kilos> no mails in pidgin iancoetzee 
<nuvolari> Kilos: middag oom :.
<iancoetzee> Kilos: the mail they send if they want to chat
<nuvolari> *:>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<magespawn> have xchat on the phone. what phone you using iancoetzee?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<nuvolari> hell iancoetzee, welcome
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<magespawn> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> hello magespawn
<iancoetzee> BB bold 9700
<iancoetzee> nuvolari: Hi
<magespawn> and how do you like it so far?
<iancoetzee> a lot
<magespawn> how is the bb hardware?
<nuvolari> :? BB? Beyond Bricked?
<nuvolari> :P
<iancoetzee> quite responsive for a smart phone
<magespawn> i am a nokia fan myself
<nuvolari> *for a BB *cough*
<nuvolari> ok, i'll stop
<Kilos> lol
<iancoetzee> nuvolari: so what do you use? an iPhone?
<magespawn> hah
<nuvolari> puhleeze!
<nuvolari> that's an insult
<magespawn> you could get shot for that one
<nuvolari> magespawn: hand me my spear
<nuvolari> :P
<iancoetzee> oh crap
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> If it's not running linux, it's not worthy of mentioning 
<nuvolari> :> I luv my Hero
<nuvolari> Android
<magespawn> well i am using an E63 not quite linux
<hihanhoesj> Ahhah
<magespawn> my other is a n900
<hihanhoesj> now that I have my 3G back up, I can continue here :)
<magespawn> just had a look at the bb 9700 on gsmarena.com looks like a decent phone.
<nuvolari> My phone is a bit outdated now, but still rocking my world :> One can't say that about most other phones after a year
<hihanhoesj> and I rest my case :)
<nuvolari> *meaning non-android :P
<nuvolari> hihanhoesj: were you carrying it all the time?
<hihanhoesj> carrying what
<hihanhoesj> ?
<nuvolari> your case
<hihanhoesj> ah well now that you put it that way
<hihanhoesj> it was getting quite heavy
<hihanhoesj> with all the BB insults flying my way :)
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> sorry, you mentioned it at your own risk
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> you betrayed the brotherhood
<nuvolari> *and couple of sisters
<hihanhoesj> hmm I was asked a question, so I answered it in all honesty
<hihanhoesj> would you rather I *gulp* lie?
<Kilos> weather strange. we got a fig tree that starts budding when summer is close but this year it already has figs on
<hihanhoesj> nuvolari: what is wrong with the phone, you know it runs a linux based os, dont you?
<Kilos> hi panfriedsidh 
<froztbyte> hihanhoesj: eh, a blackberry?
<panfriedsidh> greetings
<hihanhoesj> froztbyte: I pleed the fith
<froztbyte> no
<froztbyte> 11:01:08 < hihanhoesj> nuvolari: what is wrong with the phone, you know it runs a linux based os, dont you?
<froztbyte> what phone did you mean with that?
<hihanhoesj> the one you mentioned
<froztbyte> yes, okay
<froztbyte> and no, it doesn't
<froztbyte> it's their own thing
<hihanhoesj> ok I concede your point, however I did see it displaying a folder structure on the phone once
<hihanhoesj> I was in my home dir and it was at the path /home/user/
<froztbyte> so you assumed it was linux? *chuckle*
<nuvolari> lol
<hihanhoesj> I concede thats my only proof...
<froztbyte> there's a lot of systems which use that style of filesystem layout
<froztbyte> hell, linux inherited it from unix
<hihanhoesj> and its entirely circumstantial
<hihanhoesj> thats whay I am not pushing my point
<froztbyte> hehe
<froztbyte> anyway, RimOS or whatever it's called is entirely their own thing
<nuvolari> ok, I think we gave you enough grief hihanhoesj :P sorry for that
<nuvolari> I'll really stop now
<Kilos> anything that works is better than nothing at all
<hihanhoesj> nuvolari: you will realise soon enough, that I am very thick skinned
<nuvolari> Kilos: so you say windoze is nothing? :D
<hihanhoesj> Kilos: agreed
<Kilos> what windoze
<Kilos> whats
<Kilos> that gates thing?
<nuvolari> Kilos: ye, that thing
<froztbyte> hihanhoesj: regarding your initial question, that's probably dependent on what modem you've got
<hihanhoesj> and on top of that thick skin I always wear an asbestos suite. Your pyrotechnics just bounces of me :)
<hihanhoesj> froztbyte: Thats what I thought
<Kilos> i had to use xp to actually install a foreign usb modem to be able to unlock it
<Kilos> so it has its uses
<hihanhoesj> So I rephrase my question, anyone got experience using a Vodaphone K3565 on a headless linux server?
<Kilos> hihanhoesj, ask maaz to google that for you
<Kilos> Maaz, google using a Vodaphone K3565 on a headless linux server?
<Maaz> Kilos: "3G modem - command line | debianHELP" http://www.debianhelp.org/node/15672 :: "Desktop Hardware Compatibility List. [Archive] - Page 3 - Ubuntu ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-361236-p-3.html :: "Networking & Wireless [Archive] - Page 172 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-336-p-172.html
<Kilos> maybe you get what you need there
<hihanhoesj> my problem is that I dont have the full AT commandset for the modem
<hihanhoesj> hmm no luck, ty anyway Kilos
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411314
<hihanhoesj> I will just have to live with the iritation :)
<Kilos> no man everything is fixable
<hihanhoesj> I am able to connect
<hihanhoesj> but when I try go into the second tty, it gives me neverending information
<magespawn> okay then i have a kworld dvd usb maker that i want to use on linux. any help with that?
<hihanhoesj> which makes typing AT commands impossible
<hihanhoesj> I am looking for the AT command to turn the auto output off
<hihanhoesj> hmm I think I might have to write a wrapper program to ignore all auto output...
<magespawn> kilos ^
<magespawn> okay then i have a kworld dvd usb maker that i want to use on linux. any help with that?
<Kilos> ask maaz magespawn 
<Kilos> i will try
<magespawn> Maaz, google using Kworld dvd maker on linux?
<Maaz> magespawn: "Kworld Xpert DVD Maker USB 2.0 Capture Card - VideoHelp.com" http://www.videohelp.com/capturecards/kworld-xpert-dvd-maker-usb-2-0/354 :: "Kworld Xpert DVD Maker PCI Capture Card - VideoHelp.com" http://www.videohelp.com/capturecards/kworld-xpert-dvd-maker-pci/465 :: "kworld dvd maker 2 help" http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/315125-kworld-dvd-maker-2-help :: "[ubuntu] Kworld DVD Maker USB - Maplin A65HG - Ubuntu Forums" http://
<Kilos> Maaz,  google using a kworld dvd usb maker on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] Kworld DVD Maker USB - Maplin A65HG - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856712 :: "Troubleshoot USB - How To Information | eHow.com" http://www.ehow.com/troubleshoot-usb/ :: "Kworld Ub445 Ubuntu - - Product Reviews, Compare Prices, and Shop ..." http://www.shopping.com/kworld-ub445-ubuntu/products :: "Kworld usb 2.0 expert video dvd maker kw usb2800d and more at PTF" http://ptf.com/kworld/kworld+usb+2.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you faster than me
<nuvolari> hihanhoesj: whyt dont you try wvdial?
<nuvolari> I think it's a lot easier than issuing AT commands
<magespawn> i searched on linux not ubuntu
<hihanhoesj> nuvolari: I already use wvdial
<hihanhoesj> to make a connection
<Kilos> arent you using ubuntu magespawn 
<nuvolari> oh, ya :P i forgot it uses AT in the config
<hihanhoesj> but I want to monitor my signal strength
<nuvolari> hihanhoesj: any reason why?
<nuvolari> if you really need that, VMC for you I guess
<hihanhoesj> Information is power :)
<nuvolari> hihanhoesj: there was a tool... the name escapes me
<hihanhoesj> does vmc not work on headed machines?
<nuvolari> hihanhoesj: wammu
<nuvolari> hihanhoesj: ah, forgot the headless mode
<hihanhoesj> :) lemme check something...
<hihanhoesj> ty
<nuvolari> ok, it's the wrong way round. wammu is the gui, and gammu is the CLI app
<hihanhoesj> thats right...
<nuvolari> I did not work with it extensively, but it worked with my Huawei E1690
<hihanhoesj> tbh, I never even thought about gammu/wammu
<magespawn> kilos i am so much better search from you 
<Kilos> did you win magespawn ?
<magespawn> this should work  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856712
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i add ubuntu to all searches
<magespawn> will try it when I get home. want to add the extra ram first.
<Kilos> there is so much in the forums that someone else has already worked out
<Kilos> ubuntu loves lotsa ram
<Kilos> lemme know the speed diffs
<magespawn> will do. got to go work now later.
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> you back
<Kilos> youat work now
<magespawn> well back the pc at work yup.
<magespawn> at^
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> could not install the ram only one slot on the motherboard. did put in a wireless network card though.
<magespawn> trying to get it to work.
<Kilos> aw no place for more ram
<magespawn> does not look like it
<Kilos> maybe keep eyes open then for a 1g that is same size
<Kilos> they normally 2 next to each other
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> got to go later all
<Kilos> maybe they snuck one space under a cover or something
<Kilos> have you got the manual
<Kilos> seems dumb to only take 512m ram
<Kilos> designed for xp i suppose
<nuvolari> lol Kilos 
<nuvolari> maybe you're right :>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> even my old p4 had a sticker. designed for windows
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's only to make people think that
<nuvolari> :/
<Kilos> hi kodez did you win
<Kilos> yeah nuvolari . first thing i removed
<kodez> hi kilos, i had not yet met solly. i will check him either later today or monday
<Kilos> ah
<kodez> do you why a vodacom 3g modem doesn't connect automatically without starting the pc with it connected?
<kodez> anyone can help, please
<Kilos> in nm you gotta tick a little block
<Kilos> in vpn connections
<Kilos> you go to the broadband section
<Kilos> then tick voda or whatever and edit
<kodez> it doesn't show at all in the nm
<Kilos> then at the top left..connect automatically
<Kilos> ok then go to broadband and go add
<Kilos> then you should see a choice of service providers
<Kilos> oh wait some
<Kilos> have you installed usb_modeswitch
<kodez> it seems it can't mount the 3g modem and can't show in the nm. i had configured it 100%. i am using it as we chat
<Kilos> its in synaptic
<Kilos> your pc sees the modem as storage without usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> are you using a usb modem now
<kodez> yes, i'm using a usb modem
<Kilos> whew then its something in the vodacom one
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i member with ian my son he had to delete the broadband stuff in vpn connections and then add them again
<kodez> the interesting thing is that, i can only mount it only if i connect it before starting my pc
<Kilos> what happens if you remove everything from vpn and unplug modem and restart pc and then plug in the modem
<Kilos> doesnt it then ask for new broadband connection
<kodez> it won't work. it's not a problem of connecting to the internet but it's a problem to identify the device
<Kilos> not because it already knows the one you got in there?
<Kilos> lsusb
<Kilos> then you will see if it sees it as the correct one
<Kilos> but from there we need a clever persons help cause i cant work them out without it in front of me
<kodez> the challenge is to connect to internet with another pc while troubleshooting this one. i will put a pause for now on this matter
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> also i think superfly said something about wvdial for some modems
<nuvolari> kodez: ping
<nuvolari> kodez: send me a pastebin of "lsusb -v"
<nuvolari> please
<nuvolari> :P
 * nlsthzn waves
<Squirm2> poel
<kodez> hi nuvolari, this is the link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/607452/
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<superfly> Maaz: tell kodez you have a Huawei E220
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell kodez on freenode
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Maaz: tell kodez if you just plug it in, it should work out of the box
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell kodez on freenode
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi oom Kilos
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> methinks thats his prob. it doesnt want to
<superfly> eish, I'm tired this evening
<Kilos> rest old man
<Kilos> one only gets tired from not enough rest
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
 * nlsthzn waves
 * Kilos waves back to ahab land
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. Kilos sir :)
<Kilos> hehe hi Neil
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> hard work these text smileys
<nlsthzn> and nowadays I say people doing them the other way around too... like (:
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i like pidgin. yu see the faces
<nlsthzn> ah yes... :)
<Kilos> and the hearts like <3
<nlsthzn> :) I can't see it like you do :p
<Kilos> do you ever use pidgin or msn i think also does it
<Kilos> just type it in there and see
<Kilos> xchat sees only text
<nlsthzn> oh, I know how it looks :) I use them for IM... but not for IRC
<Kilos> oh ok lol
<Kilos> maybe a cuppa will help for the cold
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Maaz, move  it
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<nlsthzn> hehe
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> die outjie wat sukkel met modem is weg nou seun
<Kilos> die vlieg se daai ene hoort sommer te werk
<Symmetria> heh dammit my boot drive in my pc is making really really really horrible noises
<Symmetria> and Im pretty sure its got may be a few hours left in it at most
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> eish
<magellanic> hoi hoi
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<nuvolari> hmm, does anyone know how to get rid of geckos?
<nuvolari> no, not firefox
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> shoot them with a pellet gun
<superfly> nuvolari: why would you want to get rid of geckos? apart from being awesome, they eat the bugs that bother you
<magellanic> like mosquitoes
<Kilos> night all . sleep warm
<magellanic> later
<nlsthzn> Night all
<confluency> nuvolari: what did the poor geckos ever do to you?
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-15
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey superfly :) all well now?
<superfly> getting there
<superfly> though carting my son up and down the stairs about 5 times already this morning has not helped
<nlsthzn> ? superfly is he still ill?
<superfly> not really, he's got a runny nose and an occasional cough
<nlsthzn> superfly: ah ok... so dad is just a convenient method of transportation then :p
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for breakfast
<Maaz> Wheatbix today Kilos, and if you are still hungry maybe bacon and eggs.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> Maaz, wheatbix please
<Maaz> With hot milk and sugar Kilos?
<Kilos> Maaz, yes please
<Maaz> Here you are my buddy. Enjoy
 * Kilos fills his belly with cyberbix
<nlsthzn> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<kodez> hi superfly, how are you?
<superfly> sleepy thanks
<kodez> i wish i had more energy to keep me studying. can we discuss the HUAWEI problem?
<superfly> quickly
<superfly> not that I know much more than, it should just work
<kodez> i am trying to paste the output and will come back in a minute
<kodez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607779/
<kodez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607781/
<kodez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607782/
<superfly> kodez: so did you try any of the known methods?
<kodez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607783/
<kodez> which methods?
<superfly> usb-modeswitch
<kodez> the output that i am giving you are what i have tried so far
<kodez> how does that one work?
<superfly> kodez: your pastes tell me nothing I don't already know
<superfly> install the package
<superfly> Maaz: google ubuntu huawei modem
<Maaz> superfly: "Huawei E220 USB modem - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302464 :: "DialupModemHowto/Huawei/E220 - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei/E220 :: "DialupModemHowto/Huawei - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei :: "Zepto Znote 3215W Ubuntu: HUAWEI E220 3G modem HOWTO" http://ubuntu3215w.blogspot.com/2008/0
<superfly> kodez: try Googling
<kodez> ok, i will try the links and google. but the last time i tried google, it was giving me results as if the modem was appearing as a normal usb
<superfly> Maaz: google usb-modeswitch
<Maaz> superfly: "Draisberghof - Software - USB_ModeSwitch" http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ :: "USB_ModeSwitch ~ View topic - Ubuntu 10.04 and 3G modems – usb ..." http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=322 :: "Debian -- Details of package usb-modeswitch in sid" http://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch :: "Debian -- Package Search Results -- usb-modeswitch" http://packages.debian.org/usb-modeswitch :: "“us
<kodez> i had realised that i don't have usb-modeswitch installed, i will try installing and bring results
<nuvolari> superfly, confluency: the geckos mess up my walls :/ I like having them around, but it becomes a mission to keep all your belongings clean
<superfly> nuvolari: don't lie, you're just lazy! :-P
<nuvolari> superfly: true ;P especially when you need to fetch a ladder every time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi guys
<nuvolari> naand-sê oom Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<confluency> nuvolari: how do they mess up your walls?  Poop?
<confluency> How big are these geckoes?
<confluency> I mean, this dude seems to have your problem, but he lives in Australia, where I assume the geckoes are the size of crocodiles and can swallow a sheep whole. http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1353514
<Kilos> hehe
<magellanic> lol
<Squirm> lo
<Squirm> where can I download the latest 11.04 from?
<Squirm> the one on mirroc.ac.za was uploaded on the 27th
<Kerbero> dis reg
<Kerbero> daai is die nuutste
<Squirm> but that means thers 15+ days it could have been updated in
<Kerbero> dis waarom mens altyd na 'n install dadelik 'n update doen vanaf die repositories
<Squirm> but that means I have to download the iso + the update
<Squirm> ah well...
<nuvolari> confluency: affirmative. poop. the beasties are about 12cm long
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> dis hoe dit werk ongelukkig
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> thanks
<Squirm> maybe I'll just edit the iso with all the latest updates
<Kerbero> do you know jigdo?
<Squirm> heard of it
<Deegee_1> hi all
<Deegee_1> konbanwa
<Deegee_1> problem: i'mtrying to install natty server on the laptop. I don't have a connection as yet. option which appears is the Ethernet or wireless connection. else should I wait till tomorrow when I get to office and setup my home server on the laptop. 
<Deegee_1> any advice is welcomed.
<superfly> Deegee_1: choose ethernet, and then tell it not to scan for dhcp
<superfly> or just let it fail, and move on
 * Deegee_1 uses a very sensitive keyboard 
<Deegee_1> I think I'll use yhe office facilities to get the server running on the laptop...
<Deegee_1> sayonara
<magellanic> server on laptop??
<superfly> my thoughts exactly
<kbmonkey> words does not compute
<magellanic> unless it's server in a vm on laptop to test/check out ;p
<Kilos> night all sleep tight and warm
<Morganvd> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-07
<WOLFEYES> Morning everyone...
<WOLFEYES> Sorry it has been a while but I been a bit busy.
<charlvn> ohayo WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> Heya :-)
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<bakuman> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo bakuman 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<WOLFEYES> Heya Kilos 
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hey WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> gc ? Lol. Is he an update lol.
<gc> WOLFEYES: If you say so
<WOLFEYES> hehe
<Kilos> gc is a stanby bot for if maaz crashes
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<bakuman> lol
<WOLFEYES> lol
<WOLFEYES> So does this mean Maaz_ must redo his lisence if he crashed lol.
<Kilos> no when one gets back here after being disconnected before a 256sec timeout you come back with your second choice nick
<Kilos> Maaz_, fix your nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz_, nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> sigh
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> hiya sdehaan 
<Kilos> bbl. be good all
<WOLFEYES> cheers all seeya later.
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos I say hi
<Maaz_> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good mornings to everyone else
<charlvn> ohayo inetpro 
<charlvn> hoe gaan dit
<charlvn> btw mornings?
<inetpro> charlvn: heh
<inetpro> still feels like morning on this side
<charlvn> ah i see, you just got up out of bed right? ;)
<charlvn> you work from home i see :P
<inetpro> to much to do still
<charlvn> ah yes, i know the feeling
 * inetpro works from work
<inetpro> and from home
<charlvn> these days you can work from home and telehobby from work
<charlvn> where you are is pretty-much becoming irrelevant
 * inetpro hates MS product activation procedure
<inetpro> installed a copy of WinXP on a VM some time ago for testing rare stuffs in a win environment
<inetpro> now I just tried starting the machine and can't even work on it anymore... before first activating
<inetpro> only to find the MS numbers not working
<charlvn> i use microsoft's own IE application compatibility vpc images and i even get those warnings
<charlvn> apparently they couldn't just disable those even for their own virtual machines
 * inetpro got through to Toll-free: (0) (801) 43 43 43
<inetpro> sadly after entering the key it tells me that I may be a victim of fraud
<inetpro> while it is a valid copy from some years ago...
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> i would have told you to Just Crack It (TM) but that is illegal and i obviously don't promote or endorse illegal activity
<charlvn> sheesh i sound like a corporate lawyer
<kbmonkey> hi!
<Banlam> ho!
<kbmonkey> how goes it Banlam?
<Banlam> good thanks, had a bit of a relaxing last week
<Banlam> yourself?
<kbmonkey> too much gin over the weekend. back at work all good
<Banlam> heh
<kbmonkey> heh in deed :]
 * Banlam has never really drunk gin
<kbmonkey> it wasn't my fault. my sister made me do it. 
<kbmonkey> i can safely advise not to try it
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Banlam> pfft
<Banlam> boring
<mazal> Evening all
<superfly> hi mazal
<mazal> Everyone good this evening ?
 * tumbleweed waves from UDS
<superfly> hey tumbleweed!
<superfly> mazal: yep
<tumbleweed> anyone watching the vide ostream?
<superfly> no, didn't know there was one
<tumbleweed> video.ubuntu.com/live
<tumbleweed> mark's just about to start talking
<superfly> he still sounds south african!
<superfly> hrm, that's not working very well :-(
<tumbleweed> apparently there's trouble...
 * Kilos greets all of you
<Kilos> yo superfly all well there?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> all well here
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> zeref, you here?
<Mezenir> howdy everyone
<Kilos> hi Mezenir howzit
<Mezenir> pretty good :)
<Mezenir> you ?
<Kilos> good too ty
<mazal> Lo Mezenir
<superfly> heya Mezenir
<Mezenir> what was that about a release party superfly ?
<superfly> Mezenir: we had a release party on the 27th at UCT
<Mezenir> ah ok
<superfly> It was announced on the mailing list
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> i dont think i did that subscription quite right
<Mezenir> will look again sometime
<Mezenir> i only receive digests it seems
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<superfly> Mezenir: ah
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly
<psydroid> hi Mezenir
<superfly> heya psydroid
<psydroid> I installed the latest ubuntu on my 10 year old laptop
<psydroid> of course I disabled unity
<Kilos> and everything works psydroid ?
<Mezenir> hi psydroid
<psydroid> I have just two problems
<Kilos> ha ha
<psydroid> Kilos, the full resolution isn't supported and I can't get Flash to work
<psydroid> but hopefully the rest works
<psydroid> it's not slower than 10.04 at least
<Kilos> must just be some things you still gotta install
<Kilos> thats good to here
<Kilos> but 10.04 was a bit slower than 10.10
<Mezenir> for low end machines lubuntu is nice
<Mezenir> are you trying to use flash with firefox 
<Mezenir> ?
<Kilos> if you got uncapped ya Mezenir 
<Mezenir> well
<Mezenir> its the same size as ubuntu
<Mezenir> but yes probably more than upgrading
<Kilos> yeah only you have to download the iso as well
<Kilos> ubuntu one can get cds
<Mezenir> how much are the cds
<Kilos> they get sent to the different centres and you pick one up
<Mezenir> thats cool
<Kilos> yeah just about everything about ubuntu is cool
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> read a funny comment about the rasspberry pi today
<psydroid> it doesn't work in Chrome either
<Mezenir> "now you can get a full pc and os cheaper than a microsoft windows license"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> psydroid, have you looked in synaptic or software centre and typed in flash
<Mezenir> well psydroid long story short i had to download the latest version from the adobe labs
<Mezenir> and i used a flashaid plugin for firefox to do it
<Mezenir> the version that came with ubuntu didnt work for me
<psydroid> Mezenir, I see, I will do that too
<psydroid> I just didn't realise the normal release version wouldn't work
<charlvn> flashplugin-installer is the name of the package
<charlvn> if you selected to install 3rd party software during the installation that should also have done it
<Mezenir> that being said i had this problem in 11.10
<Mezenir> not sure if it applies to 12.04
<charlvn> never had problems with either myself
<charlvn> are you using 64-bit?
<Mezenir> but i did use the flashplugin-installer package
<Mezenir> yes it was
<charlvn> strange, never had issues
<charlvn> you're not using a proxy server or something weird are you?
<Mezenir> nope
<charlvn> the package is actually a nonsense package because all it does is it downloads flash using wget
<charlvn> the package itself doesn't include flash
<Mezenir> yeah
<charlvn> it's just a script really
<charlvn> which is also why it's so small
<charlvn> i think they have to do that due to legal reasons or something
<Mezenir> yes
<Mezenir> but since updating flash fixed it
<charlvn> and as much as i hate flash, i need it because i play a ton of online video on various websites
<Mezenir> i guess its a problem on their side
<charlvn> yeah flash had some major security hole or something recently
<charlvn> who knows
<Mezenir> thou it does not apply to everyone it seems
<charlvn> yeah definitely doesn't apply to me in any case
<charlvn> never had trouble with the package on either debian or ubuntu
<Mezenir> yeah hopefully html5 will replace flash soon
<charlvn> on debian it's a slightly different name - flashplugin-nonfree or so
<Mezenir> i heard mac doesnt even support flash
<psydroid> yeah, hmtl5 works fine
<Mezenir> go steve jobs
<charlvn> yeah i really hope html kicks flash's butt
<charlvn> that's the one good thing that apple did for all of us - resist flash even though it might have some somewhat hypocritical on their part
<charlvn> but even adobe is creating "html5" authoring tools
<superfly> With browsers' very patchy support for "html5" it's pretty much a moving target at the moment
<superfly> Inconsistent implementations, incomplete implementations, and no actual standard yet either makes it very difficult to implement something that comes close to flash
<psydroid> but Adobe has already decided to stop support for anything related to Linux, so there is not much of a choice, anyway
<Kilos> thats not nice of them
<Kilos> they will be the losers in the long run
<psydroid> I think they know it too
<Kilos> someone else will design something for linux thats better
<charlvn> well there's gnash but i've had mixed results with that in the past
<Kilos> adobe was always convenient because it was already done but when there is no option the linux peeps will get together and sort the prob out
<charlvn> but at this point the only thing i still use flash for is playing videos so as long as it supports that, i couldn't care less about the rest
<charlvn> lets face it, that is about the only truly useful feature of flash these days, and that's also getting slowly replaced with html video
<charlvn> youtube has already implemented it and it works really well
<Kilos> mmm isnt there something with medibuntu that helps with video watching
<Kilos> ah so there is an alternative going already
<charlvn> hold on a second, let's get some context here
<charlvn> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<Kilos> is that a clean text blog page charlvn or are there pictures and things
<Kilos> oh i can wget it hey/
<charlvn> pretty much just clean text, why?
<charlvn> or just lynx/links it
<Kilos> no data to waste on stuff thats not relevant to working machine at the mo
<charlvn> ah i see ok
<superfly> charlvn: Kilos uses GPRS and doesn't have money to download lots of stuff
<charlvn> lynx/links ftw
<Kilos> isnt wget even better?
<charlvn> on a related note, for those not on gprs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akjR40_-ev4
<Mezenir> lynx is a minimal browser
<charlvn> a small project i had a bit of involvement in actually
<superfly> Kilos: lynx/links is a browser, wget is not
<Kilos> yip superfly  but i mean data use wise
<charlvn> should be the same i believe
<charlvn> it only renders text right?
<Kilos> then i can open it with epiphany when offline
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_%28web_browser%29
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Links_%28web_browser%29
<Mezenir> kilos
<Mezenir> should i paste you the article ?
<Mezenir> its about 5 paragraphs
<Kilos> i can wget it if its of importance Mezenir 
<Kilos> wget is very frugal
<Mezenir> the url says it all
<Kilos> lol i have used links and lynx but need to think a while to get going everytime
<charlvn> last time i used a text only browser i was in gaborone on a dysfunctional 128kbps link
<charlvn> that cost 7000 pula per months even
<charlvn> shameful honestly
<Kilos> 18 kB with wget\
<charlvn> although i hear it's improved since then, dunno
<charlvn> superfly: coming back to your earlier point, what is this about there being no actual standard for html?
<superfly> charlvn: it isn't a standard yet, W3C is still working on the standard.
<Mezenir> yeah
<charlvn> nonsense
<charlvn> basically there are two "flavours" of html at this point
<charlvn> on the one-side, you have the whatwg-driven "html"
<charlvn> on the other side, you have the w3c driven "html5"
<superfly> charlvn: uh, no
<charlvn> it started with the whatwg, then the w3c adopted it and called it html5
<charlvn> at this point, the two sets of specifications are not 100% equal
<Mezenir> It is the fifth revision of the HTML standard (created in 1990 and standardized as HTML4 as of 1997)[2] and as of May 2012 is still under development.
<Mezenir> says wikipedia
<charlvn> link?
<superfly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5
<Mezenir> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5
<Mezenir> what he said
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> read under history
<charlvn> http://www.webmonkey.com/glossary/the-difference-between-the-whatwg-and-the-htmlwg/
<Kilos> night guys have a good one and sleep tight
<charlvn> here is the living standard: http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/
<charlvn> there are a huge amount of separate specifications that are classified under "html5", many of them have different statuses
<charlvn> for user agent support on the individual specifications, you can consult sites such as this: http://caniuse.com/
<charlvn> in addition: http://www.smartcompany.com.au/information-technology/049382-w3c-finalising-html5-starting-work-on-html6.html
<superfly> charlvn: except the browsers generally implement what w3c says
<charlvn> yes, but the idea of there being "no actual standard" is clearly not true
<Mezenir> interesting read
<charlvn> for the record, i have been involved with the whatwg from before the w3c adopted html5
<Mezenir> looks like it will be recommended by w3c by 2014
<charlvn> not that it's my intention to brag but just to "qualify" myself http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/acknowledgements.html
<charlvn> Mezenir: yes but the full recommendation date at this point is irrelevant because none of the browser vendors are going to wait until then
<charlvn> for an idea of adoption, check caniuse.com
<Mezenir> so as long as everyone looks at caniuse
<Mezenir> things will hopefully stay compatbile
<charlvn> well it's just one site out there, at the end of the day it's just a guide
<charlvn> nothing is 100% compatible, but it's a problem we will have to deal with and work together with browser vendors to fix
<Mezenir> lol
<charlvn> for example, see this case: https://gist.github.com/2384288 and https://gist.github.com/2384482
<Mezenir> sounds like wpa vs wpa2
<Mezenir> people were unhappy with the insecurities of wep
<charlvn> you can read the irc log here: http://krijnhoetmer.nl/irc-logs/whatwg/20120414
<Mezenir> but unwilling to wait for wpa2
<charlvn> lol
<Mezenir> so they grabbed what was available
<Mezenir> hence wpa
<charlvn> only helped for a while until wpa2 was cracked http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=cracking_wpa
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> so much for that
<charlvn> at least when you use a pre-shared key
<charlvn> eduram has a better certificate-based system http://www.eduroam.org/
<charlvn> but, it's a pain to configure under ubuntu sadly :(
<Mezenir> and the enterprise variants require a server
<Mezenir> im turning off my access point :P
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-08
<WOLFEYES> Morning all.
<inetpro> good morning WOLF[tab] and all others
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> heh charlvn
<inetpro> gaan goed en daar?
<charlvn> lekker
<Kerbero> :D
<charlvn> ek sit en knoei met orakle
<inetpro> eish!
<charlvn> so daar is veel knoppkes om te draai
<inetpro> klink vir my na te veel tentakels 
<charlvn> irc meeting 16 april... that is past already :P
<superfly> evening Mezenir
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> how goes
<superfly> Mezenir: busy, but good, and you?
<Mezenir> likewise
<Mezenir> looking at some crypto lectures from those online stanford courses
<Mezenir> pretty interesting
<superfly> Hrm, that sounds interesting
<Mezenir> the course is over
<Mezenir> but im still looking at the lectures
<Mezenir> when i find time
<Mezenir> or desire
<Mezenir> :)
<Kilos> hiya superfly and all you other peeps
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Mezenir>  hey kilos
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Mezenir
<Mezenir> hi psydroid
<Banlam> this could get out of hand
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> good evening Kilos, and everyone else
<Kilos> hi there cocooncrash all good in the states
<Kilos> ?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Yup, went on a trip to Seattle this weekend which was cool
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> can only you fix maaz if he has a tail?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: drubin has admin rights
<Kilos> aw he is like a lost sheep. very seldom online. but not a prob ty. he makes just as good coffee with a tail
<Kilos> hehe
<Mezenir> nite all
<Kilos> sjoe
<Banlam> not even 9PM
<Kilos> lol he is older than me
<Kilos> musta had a hard day
<charlvn> good evening all
<charlvn> superfly: in case you haven't seen it already, you might find this interesting: http://annevankesteren.nl/2012/04/prefixes
<Kilos> hi there charlvn 
<charlvn> relevant to our discussion from yesterday re web standards
<charlvn> hey kilos, how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you charlvn ?
<charlvn> yeah very good thanks
 * superfly doesn't do much web development anymore and is glad about it
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn Squirm 
<drubin> Kilos: Sorry :) I am online some times.
<drubin> Just been busy with things and stuff
<Kilos> lol hi there drubin nice to see you still maintaining
<Kilos> dont be sorry. a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do
<magespawn> Howdy all
<drubin> Kilos: :) hehe thanks
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Hopefully I can stay this time
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you on that fone goodie?
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> time to take a pc home. fones suck
<magespawn> They use a lot less data
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> get your wireless working man
<magespawn> Yes Oom.
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom kilos!
<nuvolari> vang ek oom vanaand voor oom waai :>
<magespawn> Yup both of us tonight
<Kilos> naand nuvolari  hoe gaan dit daar
<nuvolari> dit gaan okei dankie oom
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> vodacom probleme weer die laaste ruk :<(
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> moet elke nou en dan weer connect
<Kilos> hulle kom weg met moord die vente
<nuvolari> ja oom
<nuvolari> en hulle probeer se die fout is by my
<Kilos> epos hulle CEO dan maak hulle gou reg
<Kilos> lol ja hulle het tot vir my al gese dis my foon en modem wat voutief is maar toe ek die ceo gepos het het hulle uitgekom en kom check
<nuvolari> het hulle toe oom?
<nuvolari> ek meen, wat is die kans dat 3 devices foutief raak op dieselfde tyd, en dan weer begin werk op dieselfde tyd?
<Kilos> ja hulle was n week later hier met twee lappies en eie modems en toe maak hulle als reg en sien self die fout was by die toring
<magespawn> They do that occasionally
<Kilos> jy moet in jou pos se dit kannie drie foutiewe devices wees nie
<Kilos> thier first move is blame your exuipment
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> equipment
 * nuvolari wou eers sy bril blameer...
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> ai, ek gaan inkruip. werk hard nou dat my ma-hulle terug is
<nuvolari> en die werk is stresvol :(
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos, oom moet ook lekker slaap :)
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> hehe read this
<Kilos> Painful Precise Paingolin.
<Kilos> one unhappy custommer
<magespawn> Read what?
<Kilos> painful precise pangolin
<Kilos> upgrades seem to be hurting peeps with printers etc
<magespawn> Have not tri3d yet
<Kilos> just on our lists quite a few guys are crying
<Kilos> i can understand Jan battling he isnt very geeky but learned lots with lucid
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: good evening
<inetpro> good evening everyone else
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> night owl
<inetpro> have I missed anything?
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> nothing much
<Kilos> are myou running 12.04 yet inetpro ?
<Kilos> you
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, kubuntu
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> Kilos: before you go, when is our next meeting?
<Kilos> all well with the family inetpro ?
<Kilos> still 2 weeks
<Kilos> no sorry 1
<inetpro> ahh, ok
 * inetpro should ask morgs or other ops guys to give me ops again
<inetpro> so I can change the topic
<Kilos> surely it will be on the 21st
<Kilos> thats the third monday
<inetpro> who's chairing the meetings?
<Kilos> ask drubin  inetpro 
<Kilos> the monkey i think he hasnt given up yet i think
<Banlam> i'm sure maia will pop in at the last minute :P
<inetpro> Kilos: please remind me/us tomorrow
<Kilos> even the crash kid is here now you can ask him too inetpro 
<inetpro> guess we should start warning peeps about the meeting
<Kilos> still a long way to the 21st
 * inetpro was watching the UDS keynote speech earlier this evening
<inetpro> very interesting stuff mentioned by sabdfl
<inetpro> anyone here at UDS?
<inetpro> highvoltage, tumbleweed: you guys attending?
<inetpro> sounds like we're living in exciting times
<inetpro> thanks drubin
<inetpro> now are we sure about the date?
<drubin> inetpro: I can op you but I can't change the channel mode, only morgs/highvoltage can do that
 * inetpro goes to find the ubuntu-za calendar
<inetpro> drubin:  is it Mon, 21 May, 19:30 - 21:00 ?
<Banlam> that's a long meeting
* inetpro changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting Mon, 21 May 19:30 SAST || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org
<superfly> Banlam: we try not to spend more than an hour, but typically people continue chatting for a while afterward
<Banlam> :)
<inetpro> Banlam: I just put the start time
<Banlam> I'm just kidding, I know
<inetpro> hope charlvn will be happy now
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<inetpro> sdehaan: wb
<sdehaan> inetpro: thanks
<inetpro> sdehaan: how's it going there?
<sdehaan> I'm fine thanks, yourself?
<inetpro> also good here thanks
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah, you can probably see the back of my head in that video.
<inetpro> tumbleweed: hmm... enjoy it!
<superfly> morning tumbleweed ;-)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: that Calxeda ARM server looks very interesting
<tumbleweed> superfly: we've just had lunch :)
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I want one
<inetpro> tumbleweed: +1
<inetpro> mind boggling stuff
<tumbleweed> it was announced last UDS. We just haven't seen them until now
<inetpro> tumbleweed: so anything else that you have found interesting so far?
<tumbleweed> well, the X people are talking about running a wayland from boot, with X on top
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> about time we see some movement there :-)
<inetpro> looks like there's way to many sessions you can attend at the same time
<inetpro> how do you choose?
<tumbleweed> you pick sessions you are interested in, and the autoschedular tries to make it happen
<superfly> Maaz: tumbleweed++ [ helping out a packaging n00b ]
<tumbleweed> more practically, you mark youself essential if the session shouldn't happen without you
<superfly> Maaz: tumbleweed++ [ being extremely patient ]
<tumbleweed> superfly: np
<superfly> Maaz: tumbleweed++ [ and willing to explain everything ]
 * superfly will have to take tumbleweed out for dinner or something to pay him back for all the help
<inetpro> superfly: I hope you will capture it in your blog
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, I'll try to remember it all and write it up 
<inetpro> Maaz: superfly++ [sharing valuable info tranparently on a regular basis]
<inetpro> transparently*
<superfly> not so regular, but happy to share
<inetpro> superfly: even just talking about it in here is sharing 
<inetpro> but a blog is just so much better for reference purposes
<superfly> *nod* that it is
<inetpro> hmm.... where did the time go?
<inetpro> good night 
<tumbleweed> w00t, highvoltage is giving a plenary session
<superfly> go highvoltage!
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've just pushed a revision for the copyright file... can you take a quick look?
<tumbleweed> superfly: seems fine. /me plays with the pkg
<superfly> ta
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: I was really nervous, I don't really know how it went but I'll have to check the video to know for sure
<highvoltage> (I was so nervous I could shit myself!)
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: it was great :)
<tumbleweed> I hope heard us all cheering you :P
<superfly> is there somewhere I can watch/download videos after-the-fact?
<tumbleweed> theyp'll probably be up on youtube / blip.tv
 * superfly will keep an eye out for them
<superfly> well, time for me to crawl under the covers
<superfly> night all
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: I did. you ftw :)
<Speke> hey hey
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-09
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<inetpro> . superfly
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> A Look At Why Linux Graphics Drivers Have Issues http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5OTE
<inetpro> not a lot of info in there, that graph needs a bit of explaining
<inetpro> wish I could be at the UDS
<superfly> me too
<Superhuman> afternoon guys
<Superhuman> anyone here run eclipse on ubuntu 12.04?
<Superhuman> I get an error "java.lang.RuntimeException: Application "org.eclipse.ui.ide.workbench" could not be found in the registry."
<Superhuman> That is on a first run of eclipse...
<Superhuman> I've since deleted ~/.eclipse and tried again...same issue
<Superhuman> even remove and reinstall 
<Superhuman> any ideas?
<Superhuman> some people suggested that running "sudo eclipse" fixes this, it doesn't on my system
<charlvn> hihi
<charlvn> readingh
<charlvn> you definitely don't want to be running eclipse as root
<charlvn> it's a strange issue, quite honestly i have not yet run eclipse on ubuntu, only netbeans
<charlvn> well, not on 12.04 i mean
<charlvn> are you running openjdk or oracle java?
<Superhuman> open jdk
<Superhuman> I'm trying to get the android dsk going...hence eclipse
<Superhuman> sorry, not openjdk, sun-java6-jdk
<charlvn> isn't that package gone?
<charlvn> yeah that package has been removed from the repo afaik
<charlvn> you can try it with jrocket as well
<Superhuman> you are correct, apparently I have openjdk-6-jdk
<Superhuman> installed
<charlvn> yeah that makes more sense
<charlvn> and eclipse, did you download that off the site manually?
<Superhuman> no, install from repo
<charlvn> it's supposed to work out of the box then, perhaps submit a bug report?
<charlvn> [6~
<charlvn> ah sorry
<Superhuman> I'm bugging the guys in #eclipse-linux
<Superhuman> hoping they can help
<Superhuman> otherwise I'm gonna download from eclipses website and hope that works
<superfly> Superhuman: I'm running Eclipse on 12.04, no issues
<Superhuman> the downloaded package works 100% for me...so I guess I'll use that rather
<charlvn> weird
<charlvn> just got some spam about tech4africa http://tech4africa.com/
<charlvn> wondering if open source will be on the agenda
<AlphaGuyy> Hi Anyone home
<nlsthzn> o/
<AlphaGuyy> Anyone hav xperience wth drawing tablet.
<Mezenir> hey all
<superfly> yo Mezenir
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> do you have much experience with xampp ?
<superfly> Mezenir: I'm afraid not. I've only ever set up a proper Linux/Apache/etc/etc server
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> i like xampp coz its self contained
<Mezenir> but apparently not very secure
<WOLFEYES> Good evening everyone.
<Owkkuri> hiya WOLFEYES
<WOLFEYES> heya Owkkuri 
<WOLFEYES> Nite everyone, see you all again.
<magespawn> Howdy all
<magespawn> Wow the room is getting really big
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Mezenir: xampp makes things almost to easy
<magespawn> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> magespawn: hiho
<inetpro> I would never use it for a production environment
<Mezenir> hey inetpro
<Mezenir> i see you can make your installation more secure
<Mezenir> by using the security argument to the binary
<Mezenir> but i take it thats not enough ?
<inetpro> xampp can make life easy if you want to set up a quick working environment for test purposes
<magespawn> But it is nice to play around with in xp
<Kilos> evening all of you
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Mezenir> most articles ive read online say it shouldnt be used for production
<Mezenir> hi kilos and magespawn
<Mezenir> they recommend zend thou
<magespawn> Hi Mezenir
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<Mezenir> i liked xampp because it comes with all the libraries it needs
<inetpro> wb
<Kilos> lol ty my friend
<Mezenir> to it will probably work on old systems with little difficulty
<Mezenir> so*
<Kilos> not often i come on here and something is actually happening
<Kilos> gonna rain methinks
<magespawn> I have it running on a windows xp machine here at home,
<inetpro> xampp is like a boxed solution for those who will never apreciate all the intricasies of all the integrated pieces
<inetpro> almost like implementing a DNS server from a working example without ever reading and understanding the details
<Mezenir> true
<magespawn> I agree with that one but it does run on that other os so I can run it at home on the same pc that the kids play on
<inetpro> :-)
<Mezenir> but truly getting to know those intricacies can take years ?
<nuvolari> hallo
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari pieter@vodacom.co.za" 22 hours, 35 minutes and 55 seconds ago
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari mailto:ceo@vodacom.co.za" 22 hours, 35 minutes and 1 second ago
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ah, thanks oom
<nuvolari> naand oom kilos
<magespawn> Hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> alweer. het nie geweet wanneer jy weer hier is nie
 * nuvolari on ssh on phone
<nuvolari> im a bit slow
<Kilos> a bit?
<magespawn> Hah
<nuvolari> ja oom, nie so vinnig om te tik nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wassup magespawn 
<nuvolari> that's the advantage of text irc clients
<nuvolari> launch once, use anywhere
<nuvolari> well, nearly everywhere
<magespawn> Brb putting the fish to bed
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> inetpro, what happened now you run outa info
<inetpro> Kilos: you want more?
<Kilos> ya as it said some read but dont understand
<Kilos> thats me
<Kilos> hi mikeit 
<Kilos> aw missed nlsthzn
<inetpro> Kilos: I was just responding based on a question from Mezenir to superfly
<Kilos> ok you forgiven
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Mezenir> lol
<inetpro> I must say I was pretty impressed when I first tried xampp
<Kilos> what does it do?
<Kilos> not in my repos
<Mezenir> its a combination of apache mysql php perl
<Kilos> what does all of that do/
<Mezenir> that is very easy to install
<Mezenir> it allows you to serve web pages
<Kilos> oh ty
<Mezenir> dynamic web pages programmed in php
<inetpro> XAMPP is an easy to install Apache distribution containing MySQL, PHP and Perl. 
<Mezenir> the x stands for cross platform
<inetpro> typically used on Windows
<Mezenir> but its not meant for production
<Mezenir> thou im not sure why
<Mezenir> there are tools that allow you to set passwords
<inetpro> The philosophy behind XAMPP is to build an easy to install distribution for developers to get into the world of Apache
<inetpro> To make it convenient for developers XAMPP is configured with all features turned on
<Kilos> inetpro, are you copy/pasting?
<Mezenir> yeah i read that
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, much easier and more accurate :-)
<Kilos> hes sneeky at times
<inetpro> taken from the xampp website itself
<Mezenir> but the site also speaks of security features
<Kilos> xampp is for you clever guys
<inetpro> Mezenir: most guys won't go to the level of securing stuffs once they see it working
<Mezenir> yeah inet
<Mezenir> but im a bit obsessive that way
<Mezenir> i guess the best way is just to go through all the security docs for apache mysql and php
<Mezenir> is that what you meant by the intricacies ?
<Mezenir> kilos : xampp is nice if you want to make something quickly for private use
<Mezenir> without struggling to set up your environment
<Mezenir> or for testing 
<Kilos> ah but for webpages or sites?
<Mezenir> well the nice thing about php is it allows you to dynamically generate content
<Mezenir> by reading from the mysql database
<Mezenir> thats why they go well together
<Mezenir> and based on user input and other sources
<Mezenir> php generates the pages
<inetpro> Mezenir: not only apache mysql and php
<Mezenir> which are served by the apache web server
<Kilos> i cant even get through the LPI manual
<Mezenir> inetpro : i guess its years then
<inetpro> there are a lot of components that just magically work together with no effort in configuration
<inetpro> Apache, MySQL, PHP + PEAR, Perl, mod_php, mod_perl, mod_ssl, OpenSSL, phpMyAdmin, Webalizer, Mercury Mail Transport System for Win32 and NetWare Systems v3.32, Ming, FileZilla FTP Server, mcrypt, eAccelerator, SQLite, and WEB-DAV + mod_auth_mysql
<Mezenir> kilos : you dont have to know a lot to make basic web pages / sites
<Kilos> i used yola
<Kilos> and had help from friends
<Mezenir> by installing xampp and reading a few tutorials on www.w3schools.com
<Mezenir> you can get far
<Kilos> Mezenir, rember that and when i get a good internet connection ojne day i will go through it
<Kilos> one
<Mezenir> yeah sorry i forget
<Kilos> np its part of life
<Mezenir> whats yola ?
<Kilos> i get pleasure outa you guys going on about things even though half i dont understand
<Kilos> yola make sites
<Mezenir> ah ok
<Kilos> \yolasite.com i think
<Kilos> one of the guys here is involved with them
<Mezenir> ah ok
<Kilos> hi Hodgestar long time no hear
<Hodgestar> Hi.
<Kilos> inetpro, do me a favour and say hi to neil if you see him online during the day please
<Mezenir> inetpro do you work securing production systems using LAMP ?
<Mezenir> do work8
<Mezenir> do work *
<inetpro> Mezenir: partly
 * inetpro is a jack of all trades and master of none
<inetpro> at least that is what it feels like many times
<Mezenir> hehe
<Kilos> you do alright for an old man
<Mezenir> but i dont think you can know everything ?
<inetpro> systems admin is such a wide ranging field
<inetpro> this afternoon I was troubleshooting a terrible power failure
<inetpro> I think I started working with Apache around 1997
<Kilos> mind those things bite back
<Mezenir> ah
<Mezenir> so you know how to secure it by now
<inetpro> in those days we compiled everything from scratch, choosing components at compile time
<Mezenir> hardcore
<Mezenir> but the less there is the less can go wrong
<inetpro> lots of fun and games
<Mezenir> which is one of the things i dont like about xampp
<Mezenir> too many extras
<inetpro> Mezenir: exactly
<Mezenir> for production anyway
<Mezenir> you ever compile gcc ?
<inetpro> Mezenir: yep
<inetpro> now you bring back memories
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> there are so many options
<Mezenir> seems overwhelming
<Mezenir> the config options that is
<inetpro> like starting off with a binary version to compile the full version
<Mezenir> sleepy time for me
<Mezenir> gnite all
<inetpro> hmm... bye mez[tab]
<magespawn> I installed it to see what mercury was like
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<Kilos> see you morrow night
<magespawn> Seems like a lot of people use w3schools
<magespawn> Night  kilos
<inetpro> I think my first experience with a web server was with Netscape Enterprise Server 1 on a Sun Microsystems SPARCstation 20
<magespawn> That  sounds like it comes from the dark ages
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> Woo hho my adsl  price cut is active this month cool
<nuvolari> hmm, does anyone know how to disable this horrible new slides in gnome? 
<nuvolari> *sliders
<nuvolari> *scrollbars
<magespawn> No idea
<superfly> magespawn: ISP?
<inetpro> nuvolari: what's wrong with them sliders?
<magespawn> superfly mweb
<inetpro> nuvolari: you may want to see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether that is still valid for 12.04
<inetpro> I think it's simply a matter of removing the overlay-scrollbar package
<superfly> magespawn: ah, OK
<magespawn> About the only thing that has come down in price.
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<inetpro> I wish I had both, more time and more bandwidth
<inetpro> very interesting stuff happening at UDS
<inetpro> good night everyone
<superfly> night inetpro
<magespawn> FYI   http://mail.python.org/pipermail/pypy-dev/2012-May/009901.html
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-10
<inetpro> good morning
<nuvolari> inetpro: It's annoying.
<nuvolari> thanks for the link!
<inetpro> nuvolari: is it not just a matter of getting used to it?
<inetpro> we all hate change
<nuvolari> I couldn't get used to it
<nuvolari> and it's frustrating most of the time
<inetpro> nuvolari: no worries 
<inetpro> tbh I also found it annoying
<charlvn> good morning all
<charlvn> what's the annoyance today?
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> \o
<inetpro> charlvn: nuvolari's sliders
<charlvn> sliders???
<inetpro> or rather the new ubuntu overlay-scrollbar
<charlvn> ah
<charlvn> yes i know the feeling
<charlvn> although i guess it's just a matter of getting used to it
<inetpro> luckily we don't have them in kubuntu 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<charlvn> yup also on kubuntu here
<inetpro> nlsthzn: 09/05 20:47:52 <Kilos> inetpro, do me a favour and say hi to neil if you see him online during the day please
<nlsthzn> thanks inetpro ... yes... time has been scarce... could you return the favour if you see him before me?
<inetpro> :-)
<nlsthzn> having used the sliders since inception I have gotten used to them... still find them annoying sometimes
<inetpro> nlsthzn: will do with pleasure if I have a chance
<inetpro> I guess he's run out of airtime again
<nlsthzn> :( 
<nlsthzn> thanks inetpro 
<nuvolari> I doubt one can get used to it...
<nlsthzn> when it works like it should there is no distraction... then the next app comes and I am all over the place :p
<charlvn> i would find it hard to get worked up about something as simple as a scrollbar... to think we still need to have a discussion like this in 2012, you would think we would be on to bigger and better things by now
<charlvn> than having to rethink UI concepts from the 80's/90's
<charlvn> don't get me wrong, i am all for innovation... but seriously, some things are just not meant to be changed right?
<charlvn> this feels to me a bit like "we should start to eat from square-shaped plates instead of round-shaped plates"
<charlvn> or "we need to adopt a hybrid fork-spoon or use chopsticks"
<charlvn> sure, there might be practical advantages... but seriously... let's just move to dvorak keyboards first :P
<nlsthzn> got to agree... ox wagens is still the way to go...
<nlsthzn> just saying :p
<charlvn> yeah, they are eco friendly after all; they run off organic renewable fuel sources and and the ox droppings can be used as fertilizer
<nuvolari> lol ++
<inetpro> hmm.... 
<inetpro> nuvolari: didn't you say you use a dvorak keyboard anyway?
<charlvn> i would use a dvorak keyboard if i only used one computer but i use various computers and some of them are not my property
<charlvn> and various other people use them as well
<charlvn> so it would just confuse the living cr4p out of me considering typing is something i do subconciously
<inetpro> wb morgs
<morgs> hi inetpro 
<superfly> hey morgs
<morgs> hi superfly 
<morgs> first production site deployed on Server 12.04 - very shiny.
<superfly> morgs: great
<nlsthzn> http://debian-handbook.info/get/
<charlvn> hi morgs, long time no speak to
<morgs> charlvn: hi!
<morgs> charlvn: you with ushahidi now, right?
<charlvn> morgs: no i left ushahidi back in feburary
<charlvn> morgs: you still with praekelt?
<morgs> charlvn: yup
<nlsthzn> http://debian-handbook.info/get/
<nlsthzn> crap... sorry didn't see I had posted the link already :/
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> it happens
<superfly> nice, thanks nlsthzn
<superfly> hrm, all the teal-coloured people are in IRC today
<nlsthzn> np superfly ... 
<charlvn> teal-coloured?
<superfly> charlvn: yeah, my IRC client colours nicks, and it has set the colour for you, inetpro, morgs and nlsthzn to teal
<charlvn> haha
<charlvn> what client is that, if you don't mind me asking?
<nlsthzn> I got most yellow :p
<superfly> charlvn: Quassel
<charlvn> ah yes
<charlvn> have used it once or twice
<superfly> I use it for its bouncer setup
 * superfly prefers not having to log into a server to
<Squirm> hello
<charlvn> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> home time
<inetpro> superfly: you upgraded to quassel-0.8.0 ?
<superfly> inetpro: it seems so
<marcog> superfly: the irssi nickcolour script lets you change colours for nicks if they're not what you want
<marcog> i love that feature
<marcog> although i wish clients were more intelligent about assigning same colour to nicks who often talk at the same time or have the same length
<superfly> marcog: it doesn't bother me, I thought it was just interesting/humourous that all the teal-coloured nicks were the ones that were talking at the time
<Squirm> home
<WOLFEYES> Good day everyone
<superfly> hi WOLFEYES
<WOLFEYES> how you doing
<marcog> superfly: interestingly enough, btw, you, morgs and charlvn are all red by default in irssi
<marcog> superfly: i find it much easier to follow when colours are distinct
<superfly> marcog: yeah, mine are usually distinct too (you're a bright pink, for whatever reason, and Squirm is red)
<WOLFEYES> lol
<inetpro> superfly: hang on, how did you set the colors?
 * inetpro just noticed that I'm also on quassel-0.8.0
<WOLFEYES> nite eveyone
<mazal> Evening all
<Mezenir> greetings
<Squirm> evening
<superfly> hi Mezenir, Squirm
<Mezenir> whats new tonight
<Kilos> hi superfly and other fellas
<Kilos> hi refusenik 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> evening psydroid inetpro etc etc\
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charlvn> hi all
<charlvn> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> zeref, where are you?
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> mmm i feel popular tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: Neil is sending regards
<Kilos> ah ty very much inetpro 
<inetpro> says time has been scarce
<Kilos> i miss lots just visiting here at night
<Kilos> is all well with everyone inetpro ?
<Kilos> here and home?
<inetpro> Kilos: no big stresses that I know of
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> apart from primary school driving me up the walls with to many projects
<inetpro> for the kids
<Kilos> what kinda projects
<Kilos> oh their homework
<inetpro> with activities and all on many afternoons there's not a lot of time for homework
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> the stuff that they get these days is out of this world
<psydroid> hi Kilos inetpro Mezenir Squirm charlvn
<inetpro> not stuffs that they can actually do on their own
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<charlvn> oh my goodness, the first part of this video is totally hilarious http://revision3.com/hak5/monkey-business
<Mezenir> hey psy
<inetpro> and it's not like anybody teaches them exactly how to do research et al
<Kilos> the schools save by making the parents do half the teaching
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> well at least you can teach them well
<Kilos> lol are you teaching them that google is their friend inetpro 
<inetpro> Mezenir: heh, when I get back from work I am generally tired up to my ears
<Mezenir> you work overtime a lot ?
<inetpro> Mezenir: I can't really call it overtime but I do a lot of reading in the evenings
<inetpro> reading that is very often work related
<Mezenir> ah
<Mezenir> self improvement
<inetpro> exactly
<Mezenir> necessary part of tech jobs
<Mezenir> too bad they dont give you time for that
<Mezenir> since by the time i get home im seldom in the mood for reading
<Kilos> yeah things improve or move ahead so was in the IT world its a massive job to keep up
<inetpro> heh, most days end on a note where I just cut my losses and go home
<mazal> **sigh** , IT , what can one say
<mazal> lo all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Mezenir> hi mazal
<mazal> Some days I wish the two of us never met
<Mezenir> thou these days info is fairly accessible
<inetpro> mazal: same here
<Mezenir> anyone look at khanacademy ?
<Mezenir> some interesting stuff there
<mazal> Using it is fun , keeping things going is a different story
<Mezenir> hehe
<inetpro> the trick is to keep working smarter rather than harder
<inetpro> but it doesn't always work out
<inetpro> at least I still enjoy most of my work
<inetpro> so I'm not here to complain
<Mezenir> yeah in programming there are lots of tools to make life easier
 * superfly is almost always hacking on some OSS
<Mezenir> really ?
<Mezenir> what kind
<superfly> Mezenir: http://openlp.org is by far my biggest project, but I try to find time for http://projecthq.org
<mazal> I have a tricky thing I can't find the problem too
<Mezenir> interesting
<mazal> Solution too even
<mazal> I use 12.04 , unity 3d 
<mazal> I never use screen power off settings , just don't like
<mazal> so I disable that k
<superfly> k
<mazal> However , the screen still blanks
<mazal> But ONLY if no apps are open
<mazal> If for example my Thunderbird is open , then it won't blank
<mazal> If if everything is minimized it won't blank , as long as something is open
<mazal> But if I just logged in and haven't opened anything yet then it will blank after a while'
<mazal> strange
<mazal> Not a train smash , but would like to know why
<Mezenir> weird
<Kilos> mazal, what happens if you activate a screensaver
<Kilos> does it still blank
<mazal> I don't have screensaver 
<Kilos> in those settings where you can choose one does yours show blank screen instead of using a screensaver
<mazal> You must mos enable screensavers in some way , there isn't any by default
<mazal> as far as I know anyway
<Kilos> you most likely are timing out to blank screen
<mazal> Turn screen of when inactive are set to "never"
<Kilos> check in system - preferences - screensaver what the timeout is
<mazal> I can only find a brightness and lock
<mazal> No screensaver seettings
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> have they removed that in 12.04
<mazal> Yes
<mazal> There is some extra stuff you must do to enable screensavers
<Kilos> can you install it afterwards
<inetpro> mazal: desktop or laptop?
<mazal> But I didn't do it as I never use it , don't like a screen that turns off
<mazal> Laptop , Acer 5742G 
<mazal> With open apps I can leave it all day and it won't turn off. But with no open apps , turns off
<Kilos> strange
<Kilos> not that hibernate function that needs to be deactivated
<inetpro> mazal: not perhaps a BIOS setting?
<mazal> What can it be in Bios inetpro ?
<inetpro> power saving
<mazal> I'll have a look in there , haven't looked for such a setting in my bios yet so don't know if there is any
<inetpro> I'm just guessing
<mazal> Hehehe at this stage it's a way of reminding me that I forgot to open my mail lol
<mazal> Walk past office , screen off , "Ah you must still open your mail" 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Have a good evening all
<mazal> sleep well
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> sup magespawn
<magespawn> Hey writing 50 promo cd for a lodge and you?
<superfly> btw, magespawn, that e-mail you sent our sales lady... hehehe... she didn't know how to respond to your questions :-D
<superfly> promo CD?
<magespawn> Promotional cd. To give out at the Indaba
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> Have looked into these machines before, so had the questiins lined up.
<magespawn> They all seem to work in the same way more or less.
<superfly> magespawn: yeah
<superfly> magespawn: our target market is really taxi drivers, street sellers, and the like
<superfly> folks who don't necessarily have a plug socket or a telephone nearby
<Mezenir> nite all
<magespawn> Yes thats where most are aimed at, but it is also a good fit for an internet cafe, and I am also going into a animal feed and whole salers that cater to them same sort of market
<magespawn> Also looking for prepaid/pay phone setup
<superfly> magespawn: we've noticed that people actually prefer ours to the others out there. We have a couple of sellers who actually have one or two of our competitors' devices, and they prefer using ours :-)
<magespawn> I also one of the others, did not work so well, main draw back was we had to keep the sim recharged.
<superfly> ah
<magespawn> http://debian-handbook.info/2012/the-debian-administrators-handbook-is-available/
<superfly> magespawn: I saw
<superfly> very awesome
<magespawn> Indeed
<nuvolari> inetpro: I am using dvorak ya, why?
<inetpro> nuvolari: 10/05 11:43:21 <charlvn> sure, there might be practical advantages... but seriously... let's just move to dvorak keyboards first :P
<nuvolari> ah! I missed that :P
<nuvolari> see, I then have reason to complain about scrollbars :P
<nuvolari> if that's the next step
<nuvolari> (after keyboards)
<magespawn> What is a dvorak keyboard?
<magespawn> Brb going google
<Banlam> it is hell on earth
<Banlam> for 99% of the english speaking population
<Tonberry> confusion incarnate
<Banlam> it's bad enough on a german keyboard when the Y and Z are switched
<magespawn> Do you hardware versions? If not then it would be nearly impossible to learn.
<Banlam> you do get dvorak keyboards
<Banlam> you can also just buy stickers
<Banlam> to put onto a normal keyboard
<magespawn> Ahh right, I would need to learn to type again but if it really is better would not mind that.
<Banlam> that's the thiong
<Banlam> "if it's really better"
<nuvolari> well, you don't need stickers, that's the idea of touchtyping, typing without looking
<nuvolari> so I opted for a DASKeyboard, without any printing on it :>
<nuvolari> so imagine someone trying to work at my desk... no keys to look at, and a different layout :P
<Banlam> i'm fine with a keyboard without letters
<Banlam> but if you're trying to learn a new layout
<magespawn> Can touch type semi well most of the time
<magespawn> So would need tonlearn the new layout
<Banlam> what layout do you use?
<Banlam> @ nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Banlam: dvorak
<nuvolari> even on my android :P
<Banlam> the fewtimes I've had to suffer through a dvorak keyboard, it at least had markings
<Banlam> but i felt like an utter retard
<Banlam> sitting there
<Banlam> at like 6 words a minute
<nuvolari> Banlam: that's me now on a qwerty keyboard
<magespawn> Maybe I can try it on my droid since it is software only.
<Banlam> nuvolari, how long ago did you switch though?
<nuvolari> Banlam: well, around 3 years ago
<Banlam> thought a bit of muscle memory would still keep you going on a QWERTY :)
<magespawn> How fast do you type now?
<Banlam> who?
<nuvolari> well, on typeracer.com it's averaging on 70/71 wpm
<magespawn> Anyone.
 * Banlam gives it a go
<nuvolari> the people have crazy scores there! I don't know how it's physically possible
<magespawn> Thats good though, you could be a typist or pa.
<nuvolari> ye, that speed is not helping at all when you're coding :P
<Banlam> 87 wpm
<Banlam> but that's just one paragraph
<magespawn> Look like I n3ed to practice a bit, ha, thought 28 wpm was smoking.
<Banlam> It really depends what you do
<Banlam> If your work relies on you typign a fair amount
<Banlam> you will become faster
<nuvolari> ye, and race on typeracer
<magespawn> Lol
<Banlam> with typing tests like that, it also helps when it's sentences in your home language
<nuvolari> my average increased by about 15wpm since I've started
<superfly> Forget it. When I race to type fast, my typing goes to the dogs
<superfly> and it only slows me down
<Banlam> haha
<superfly> I can probably do faster if I'm not pressurised to type fast and accurate
<superfly> and I don't have to look much at the keyboard
<superfly> (typed all while not looking at my keyboard)
<superfly> I think I need to seriously look into moving to a dvorak keyboard... it would certainly throw all of my co-workers for a loop :-D
<magespawn> Friend of mine was on mixit so much he could type with outlooking at the phone, madness.
<Banlam> magespawn, a qwerty or numpad phone?
<magespawn> Might lose all the extra time gained explaining what it was.
<nuvolari> it took around 1-2 months to master dvorak
<magespawn> Numpad phone.
<nuvolari> 1 more to use it efficiently
<Banlam> magespawn, but numpad phones are easy :O
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> you just need to be sure about some of the ambiguous predictive text choices
<magespawn> That is still madness.
<magespawn> Nuvolari lots of mistakes at first or just really slow typing?
<nuvolari> magespawn: well, little bit of both. But it's better to try to not make mistakes, as one might learn those mistakes and then it takes longer
<nuvolari> magespawn: I also used dvorak7min
<nuvolari> which is a tutor in the terminal
<magespawn> Practice makes perfect.
<nuvolari> you'll start with the important keys, then down the line to the least important
<nuvolari> I'm going to call it a day.
<nuvolari> night everyone
<magespawn> Is it better?
<magespawn>  Night.
<magespawn> Good night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-11
<superfly> goeie môre almal
<inetpro> heh superfly
<inetpro> goeiemore
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> good morning charlvn 
<charlvn> running some fat ldap queries
<charlvn> i _so_ want this tshirt: http://i.imgur.com/zQbyS.png
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there charlvn 
<Kilos> hi superfly and others as well also too
<Kerbero> i _so_ want this tshirt: http://www.google-store.com/google/WebContents/ProductDetails.aspx?request=seGeV5D2r0Q=
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psnel> hey, anyone talking?
<Kilos> hi psnel 
<psnel> need help with usb iburst. worked, then stopped. modeswitch?
<psnel> hi Kilos
<Kilos> try plugin it into another usb port
<Kilos> if it worked then it most likely just forgot something
<psnel> I did.. also rebooted, replugged. tried different ports.
<psnel> It shows no signal
<Kilos> maybe the local tower is down
<psnel> it did before. I switched networking/ wifi off at one time so it uses the iburst instead of that.
<psnel> maybe. but it seems strange that it stopped working. yesterday. still no signal
<Kilos> eish
<psnel> it also happened over a month ago when i manually built the drivers.
<Kilos> have you followed the iburst mails on our lists?
<psnel> this one from PPA. Automatically patches driver, builds and installs - it's in DKMS so it updates automatically when kernel changes
<psnel> yes... I wrote half of them :-)
<Kilos> ah
<psnel> might the modem be in an inconsistent state?
<Kilos> ?
<charlvn> so it's friday... time for some star wors? http://i.imgur.com/pubCi.jpg
<psnel> mode-switched? or something. not sure hoe to check or how or to what to switch
<Kilos> i use voda broadband
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/aoHJe.png
<Kilos> try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch --reinstall
<psnel> yea i Know. you got it easy.
<psnel> ok. one mo
<Kilos> i hope i got that command right
<Kilos> thats why i prefer aptitude
<psnel> yes it's right
<psnel> done... replugged...
<psnel> same
<psnel> iburst light is green...
<psnel> wtf?
<psnel> (sorry)
<Kilos> do you use the network manager to connect?
<psnel> no
<psnel> pon del-provider
<psnel> (RP-PPPOE plugin already part of it)
<psnel> stock standard pppoe
<psnel> it worked yesterday. i was able to browse the web
<Kilos> then just hang on here a while, guys are busy but im sure someone will have ideas
<psnel> cool. thanks
<Kilos> im not very clued up
<charlvn> i used to have a hauwei 3g dongle and had a similar problem with vodacom
<charlvn> but it got fixed with an upgrade of ubuntu eventually
<charlvn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105545
<charlvn> then later https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/868034
<psnel> yeah. most mobile wireless devices can be easily setup with Network Manager
<psnel> except iburst.
<charlvn> wel.... heh heh in principle
<charlvn> it doesn't work always ;)
<charlvn> if i had to go back to using 3g i would simply get this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiFi
<psnel> I even write a java app to monitor signal strength, and show connection, and everything
<charlvn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Iburst
<charlvn> nice!
<Kilos> is your modem manager all up to date
<psnel> I just updated that wiki
<charlvn> psnel++
<psnel> I think iburst is cheaper than the 3g carriers
<Kilos> if it works ya
<charlvn> hahahaha! http://iburst.co.za/neuvo.aspx?link=get_packages_adsl
<charlvn> "uncapped" with a fair use policy of 1gb per day
<charlvn> who are these guys kidding
<psnel> haha
<charlvn> if you ask me, their prepaid rates are quite expensive: http://iburst.co.za/neuvo.aspx?link=get_packages_prepaid
<psnel> guys who are told that they should get "uncapped", it's the new "new"
<psnel> i got mine with a netbook special
<psnel> downgraded later
<psnel> unused bw carries over for a month
<charlvn> i don't care what they call it, as long as it's not false advertising
<charlvn> if you sell a 1gb per-day cap then don't call it uncapped
<charlvn> end of story
<psnel> true
<psnel> I get 10240.00 MB midnight-to morning
<charlvn> 10GB in 6 or so hours isn't too bad
<charlvn> over a month you can get down 300GB
<psnel> what package?
<psnel> i'm on pro10+ 10 gb i think for R173 + modem subsidy @ R103
<charlvn> i don't know, you said it :)
<psnel> oh
<psnel> not 10gb every day. per month
<charlvn> you should know which package you're on :P
<charlvn> what?! you're kidding me
<psnel> it's only for mobile
<charlvn> yeah mobile is always restrictive
<psnel> i use adsl @ home
<charlvn> ah ok
<psnel> 20gb p/m (+1gb free per gig bought = +20gb; +1gb free) = 41Gb p/m
<psnel> With auto-topup @ R29/gig
<charlvn> not too bad, for mobile
<psnel> I don't torrent much hollywood these days since I got the cease-and-desist notice (twice)
<psnel> no that's adsl
<psnel> ISP: Afrihost
<charlvn> ouch, no in that case very expensive
<psnel> 4mbps - sometimes I get 17-20 mbps ??? duno what that's about, but I'm not complaining
<psnel> DL a whole series in like 10 mins
<psnel> :-))
<charlvn> brb coffee
<charlvn> yeah i don't do much BT these days unless when it's legal (eg creative commons licensed) stuff
<psnel> yea me too
<charlvn> most of what hollywood is producing is commercial crap in any case
<psnel> hollywood's mostly garbage anyway.
<charlvn> there are a few exceptions to that rule but those i would want to see on the big screen in any case
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<psnel> brb phone
<charlvn> animeplus.tv and animeultima.tv has much more for my interests
<psnel>  plus what hollywood is trying to do to the internet ticks me off
<psnel> MPAA & RIAA
<charlvn> they can take their commercial crap and shuv it where it belongs :P
<psnel> I watch a lot of science, debate, docu's
<psnel> politics, activism
<psnel> stuff that doesn't feed me the junk food of the common lowest denominator -- they actually screen movies etc to see if it's too "smart", meaning they'll lose viewers, so they dumb it down
<psnel> damn, tho only other guy who had ideas about fixing my problem just left
<psnel> Does anyone know a channel where people may be knowledgeable on how to get the iburst to work - it worked yesterday
<charlvn> you could try #glug.za
<psnel> tx
<charlvn> or perhaps # and #clug on irc.atrum.org
<inetpro> psnel: what does this mean? 24Hrs Booster Price
 * inetpro should perhaps try iBurst again
<psnel> not sure what that means
 * inetpro wonders how can I test my iBurst signal at home without spending to much
<charlvn> if you phone them up they should be able to provide you with more info or come out to your premises and take a reading?
<inetpro> charlvn: good idea, thanks
<inetpro> if it works it could be much cheaper than my 8ta connection
<inetpro> sadly ADSL is still not an option for me
<charlvn> inetpro: are there any WUGs in your area?
<charlvn> if you have a friend or somebody you trust that is connected to the wug, perhaps they can give you a vpn into their adsl connection
<inetpro> charlvn: to far away, I tried that option some time ago
<charlvn> ah i see
<charlvn> we got some very good mileage using the right antennas and equipment using 802.11g in the garden route
<charlvn> but the trick is you need to have a flat area with a high site
<charlvn> if you live somewhere with no high regions or too many mountains it gets difficult
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> perhaps I should look at this option again
<charlvn> you just need the right equipment, you can get ridiculous distance
<charlvn> sorry make the above 802.11n not 802.11g
<charlvn> on 5.2 GHz
<charlvn> because the 2.4 GHz range was too cluttered in george
<psnel> you get mobile boosters too. not sure about iburst
<inetpro> charlvn: but how would I get onto the internet via the WUG? Those guys are very adamant in their refusal to allow internet on the WUG network
<charlvn> inetpro: it's irrelevant what they think about it, they don't know what the traffic is that's passing on the wan if it's encrypted
<charlvn> just use openvpn or the likes
<charlvn> connect to an openvpn server at your friend's house and then exit the wan using his/her internet connection
<inetpro> charlvn: but I don't have a friend on the WUG, at least not that I know of
<charlvn> ok then you have a problem :)
<Jabberwocky> good to see some WUG talk, good old days
<charlvn> ok i'm off, bbl
<nuvimob> aloha
<nuvimob> lo magespawn
<magespawn> Howdy everyone
<nuvimob> sup?
<magespawn> Not much and you?
<nuvimob> chilling. waiting for xfce 4.10 download and install to complete
<magespawn> Not enjoying unity?
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> Howdy inetpro
<inetpro> magespawn: sup?
<inetpro> hmm... I see not much :-)
<magespawn> Not much, boys night with fish 1 watching Farscape
<inetpro> farscape?
<magespawn> Sci fi program bit like startrek
<inetpro> ah
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farscape
<Tonberry> star trek on drugs
<magespawn> Startrek from Oz, but it is kid friendly in most places, so its okay for the fish to watch.
<inetpro> Guten Abend Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro psydroid and others
<Kilos> net my geluk om jou hier te vang
<superfly> hi everyone
<Kilos> hoe kan ons met kubuntu hierdie hele site aflaai asb.
<magespawn> Hi Kilos, superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: watse site?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> http://ftp.nluug.nl/os/Linux/distr/tinycorelinux/tce/
<Kilos> patience is a virtue
<Kilos> ek moes soek man
<inetpro> Kilos: wat is dit?
<Kilos> al die pakkete vir tinycore linux
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> ian kan dit vir my kry
<Kilos> wat eish?
<inetpro> vir wat wil jy so moeilik raak, is daar nie 'n ISO nie?
<Kilos> ja hy het die iso
<Kilos> hierdie is al die ander goed soos gimp xchat en so aan
<superfly> Kilos: why do you want TinyCore?
<Kilos> die hele iso is net 66m
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but that's because it's not a user-friendly version of Linux
<superfly> they remove almost *everything*
<superfly> and then you have to sukkel to get stuff installed.
<Kilos> as a fall back when i have got data to upgrade new ubuntu's superfly 
<inetpro> hmm...
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: there's no point, you're going to sukkel more than anything else
<psydroid> hi superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: I agree with superfly
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<superfly> Kilos: you're chasing after something that you don't actually need
<superfly> hi psydroid
<magespawn> Hey psydroid
<inetpro> psydroid: hiho
<superfly> Kilos: just because the ISO is 66m doesn't mean it will work for you
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<superfly> in fact, that's a good indication that it *won't* work for you
<Kilos> i have the basic iso of 11m and it doesnt look too bad superfly 
<Kilos> i also have the how to file
<inetpro> Kilos: but all those files on that site will amount to a massive lot of data
<Kilos> only prob with the 11m iso is it needs other files to be able to install to hdd
<Kilos> he has uncapped inetpro 
<inetpro> linux is linux, and those files probably make up for the rest of linux
<inetpro> ubuntu just makes it so much easier
<inetpro> or debian
<Kilos> i will still keep ubuntu going but its better to stay online all the time than use all that data updating
<inetpro> if he has uncapped why not get the full ubuntu repo?
<Kilos> im already 200m behind with 11.04
<magespawn> How big is the ubuntu repo?
<Kilos> 40g
<magespawn> That would take awhile to get
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> easier if you know a friend
<inetpro> and cheaper
<Kilos> anyway is there a way to download that whole site with one command or not
<magespawn> Wget?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, but do you know how much it is?
<inetpro> wget
<Kilos> i thought of that but what do you need to add to the link
<Kilos> how does one see how big it is
<Kilos> he says there is like 150 packages
<inetpro> you ask the guys who host the site
<Kilos> whew
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and inetpro, psydroid, superfly 
<inetpro> nuvolari: wb
<Kilos> you chased him
<superfly> nuvolari: grrr, you messed up my screencast
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... are you taking pictures of me?
<nuvolari> eh? what do you mean?
<nuvolari> magespawn: Unity lasted only as long as it took me to install Gnome3
<Kilos> lol\
<magespawn> Hah
 * inetpro hides behind the wall
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Superfly what are you talking about?
 * nuvolari thumb-tumbles
<nuvolari> I didn't do anything
<Kilos> did psnel win with his iburst goodie?
<inetpro> Kilos: for Tiny Core support go to #tinycorelinux
<Kilos> ty inetpro i will try them but you know only this site is really friendly
<inetpro> Kilos: tbh I don't think you want Tiny Core
<inetpro> way to minimalistic
<superfly> Kilos: then why bother with TinyCore? we don't know TinyCore, we know Ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah superfly . my prob is them updates. i am going 2 months on less than the first ubuntu update
<superfly> Kilos: it's not going to be any different on TinyCore
<superfly> Kilos: TinyCore is also going to have updates
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Kilos: Just because TinyCore has a small ISO doesn't mean it's not going to require updating
<Kilos> yeah but i was thinking if it is like 66m for the iso updates cant be big
<superfly> Kilos: No, they are unrelated, I told you
<Kilos> i dont understand the unrelated bit superfly 
<Kilos> <glc_> Kilos, We do not advocate downloading complete repos.\
<Kilos> oh well
<superfly> Kilos: The GIMP is no longer part of Ubuntu, you have to download that separately. So every time you get an update, you have to download all of the GIMP again.
<superfly> Kilos: The GIMP is not part of TinyCore, you have to download that separately. Every time you get an update, you have to download all of the GIMP again.
<Kilos> oh i see ty superfly 
<Kilos> yeah gimp and xchat are in those packages
<Kilos> i dont update this gimp anyway the one i have works kiff
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> all sorts of wierdness happening tonight
<Kilos> our nets get kinda sick at times
<magespawn> yup and xchat on the phone would not connect
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi hamslaai 
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> he didnt last long
<Langjan> hi hamslaai
<hamslaai> langjan: hi i am hamslaai
<hamslaai> langjan: hi
<Langjan> I have posted some outcomes to the HP site, shall we wait to see what they come up with? 
<hamslaai> langjan: did u read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, hamslaai yes, the steps did not help, so I posted the suggested outcome via terminal  
<hamslaai> they mention: " Delete any entries for this printer in System->Administration->Printers."
<hamslaai> did u try: "sudo hp-setup"
<Langjan> Right, I did that then ran setup as they suggest, did not find printer 
<hamslaai> ok- does the printer have an info panel - to print or display it's network setting ?
<hamslaai> in other words - what is it's ip address on the network ?
<Langjan> I found that a few days ago, saved it in a doc which I can find
<hamslaai> ok - lets try to ping it from your computer first
<hamslaai> open a terminal and type " ping 192.168.1.2" for example
<hamslaai> can you post the network settings ?
<Langjan> I ran ifconfig, then got many settings, is inet addr the rigth one?
<hamslaai> nope - you need to go the printer and find out it's network settings
<hamslaai> can you send me the make and model so that i can google it
<Langjan> HP Officejet 6313
<hamslaai> ok stand by
<Langjan> thanks
<Langjan> are you well kilos?
<Kilos> yes ty Langjan and you
<Kilos> hamslaai, welcome to ubuntu-za
<Langjan> grateful thanks, many blessings, waiting for one more when I can print on 12.04 
<hamslaai> kilos: thx
<hamslaai> langjan: found it: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/manualCategory?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&document=&product=1119599
 * inetpro enjoys seeing guys helping each other on this channel
<hamslaai> busy downloading - will read it quickly
<Langjan> thnks
<hamslaai> hmmm nice system by the way
<Langjan> its been a pleasure but have had connection problems with ubuntu, none as serious as now
<hamslaai> ok - no real info for ubuntu in the setup guide
<Langjan> fax is us, lightning strike, but the rest is fine
<hamslaai> gonna try the user guide
<hamslaai> big file gonna take a while - please stand by
 * Kilos could enjoy a ham salad
<Langjan> thanks hamslaai
<hamslaai> first password on campus that i cracked ;-))
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hamslaai, Langjan monthly ubuntu meeting on the 21st at 19.30
<Kilos> come visit us
<Langjan> let me in on the joke, slow on the uptake pushing 70
<Kilos> the first password he cracked was hamslaai
<Kilos> ham salad
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> peeps use funny passwords
<Kilos> or kids names or animals they like
<Langjan> peeps?
<Kilos> people
<Langjan> lmga
<hamslaai> ok-non page 14 of the user guide - press the "Setup" button on the printer - then the arrow to scroll the the topics
<hamslaai> stop at the ethernet or networking topic and take note of the settings
<hamslaai> let us know
<Langjan> trying
<hamslaai> ok - standing by
<Langjan> printing
<hamslaai> good
<hamslaai> is should have some ip address like 10.10.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Langjan> ip 10.0.0.3
<hamslaai> aah - thx
<hamslaai> now what ip address does your computer have ?
<Langjan> 10.0.0.3
<hamslaai> click on the networking icon with ubuntu 12.04 and then click on "Connection Informnation"
<hamslaai> let us know
<Langjan> did that, 10.0.0.3
<hamslaai> ok - the printer ip = 10.0.03 and your computer ?
<Langjan> same
<hamslaai> dude thers your problem - they must be different !
<Langjan> oh my!
<hamslaai> do you use fixed ip's for any reason on any devices ?
<Langjan> not that I am aware of
<hamslaai> make sure all your devices use DHCP for network configuration
<hamslaai> they will get a unique ip address from the router and everything will work
<Langjan> how do I do that?
<Langjan> devices meaning the computer and the printer? 
<hamslaai> yes - all of them connected to the router
<Langjan> sounds easy, but where do I start?
<hamslaai> not sure how to reset printer
<hamslaai> i will send a screenshot of ubuntu network settings via email - standby
<Kilos> good luck guys
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Langjan> thanks kilos
<Langjan> lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie\
<hamslaai> langjan: email sent
<Langjan> ok, ipv4 is (was) right, I have changed the other machine to DHCP and the ip adress there is 10.0.0.1
<Langjan> looks like my printer ip should be 10.0.0.1?
<hamslaai> ok - now open a terminal and type "ping 10.0.0.1"
<hamslaai> does your computer have ip address 10.0.03 still ?
<Langjan> yes. Terminal pinging
<hamslaai> what kind of router do you have ?
<Langjan> Telkom Mega 100WR
<hamslaai> ok 
<hamslaai> so you can ping the printer from your computer now - correct ?
<Langjan> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.1: icmp_req=84 ttl=64 time=0.150 ms
<hamslaai> and from 10.0.0.3 ?
<Langjan> But From 10.0.0.3 icmp_seq=180 Destination Host Unreachable
<hamslaai> so no reply from the printer - correct ?
<Langjan> I assume so...
<hamslaai> ok - check the printer cable connections - is it connected to the router ? is the light active on the router where it is plugged in ?
<hamslaai> i assume your computer connection is good because you are chatting on the net - so i assume a printer network setup problem
<Langjan> Yes, I have checked connections, light is on at E2, E3, DSL and Internet, faint on E1
<hamslaai> i suspect e1 - is that one used for the printer ?
<Langjan> Yes E1 is printer
<hamslaai> ok - unplug on both sides - the printer and router - then reconnect
<Langjan> ok
<hamslaai> then check printer info to see what the ip address is on the printer
<Langjan> new printout?
<hamslaai> yup
<hamslaai> sorry
<hamslaai> is e1 shing brightly on the router now ?
<Langjan> IP still 10.0.0.3 on printer
<Langjan> E1 is still a bit faint
<hamslaai> ok - is e1 is a steady bright light try to ping the printer from your computer again
<hamslaai> ok - pull out the usb cable that came with the printer and connect your computer to the printer via usb
<hamslaai>  may have a bad e1 port or bad network cable
<Langjan> 10.0.0.1 ok, 10.0.0.3 unreachable
<hamslaai> time to try usb
<hamslaai> ok - connect via usb for now
<Langjan> will have to get the cable, stand by plse
<hamslaai> ok
<Langjan> usb connected
<hamslaai> u can also print via bluetooth - buy a bluetooth dongle - about R100
<hamslaai> ok - any pop-ups ?
<Langjan> No but ping 10.0.0.3 success!
<hamslaai> ok - try "sudo hp-setup" in a terminal again
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> no devices found
<Langjan> did you say that printer and computer ip's should be different?
<hamslaai> strange - disconnect printer net work cable aand then reboot printer
<hamslaai> yes
<Langjan> ok
<hamslaai> some of these old telkom routers have given me problems
<hamslaai> ask telkom if you can upgrade
<Langjan> they are both still 10.0.0.3 are they not?
<Langjan> Telkom is a problem, will try but perhaps have to buy a new one
<hamslaai> is the printer disconnected from the router now ?
<Langjan> I disconnected, rebooted and reconnected, did I jump the gun? 
<hamslaai> are you connected via usb now ?
<Langjan> yes
<hamslaai> ok - remove any printer settings on your computer
<hamslaai> see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<hamslaai> try "sudo hp-check -r" as well
<hamslaai> take note: networked scanner will not work via usb connection only.
<Langjan> error: User needs to be member of group 'lp' to enable print, scan & fax.
<Langjan> error: User needs to be member of group 'lpadmin' to manage printers.
<hamslaai> you should only be connected via usb now
<hamslaai> aah - something happening
<hamslaai> ok - now type" adduser whatever lp"
<hamslaai> whatever is your username
<Langjan> Printer connection is disconnected but ethernet cable needs to remain for Internet
<hamslaai> and "adduser whatever lpadmin"
<hamslaai> yes - keep your computer connected
<Langjan> lp users added
<hamslaai> and lpadmin "?
<Langjan> done
<hamslaai> ok - try the setup again
<Langjan> no devices found on usb
<hamslaai> can you send me the output of "lsusb"
<Langjan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2471 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SoC PC-Camera
<Langjan> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046e:52c5 Behavior Tech. Computer Corp. 
<hamslaai> ok
<hamslaai> is the usb cable from the printer connected to the computer ?
<Langjan> yes
<hamslaai> and is the printer switched on ?
<Langjan> yes
<hamslaai> ok
<Langjan> let me try another usb port?
<hamslaai> let me check something quickly
<hamslaai> try this: http://www.ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Tips#Device_identification
<hamslaai> then reboot your computer
<Langjan> something's happening now
<Langjan> be back shortly
<hamslaai> ok good
<Langjan> Hi hamslaai, still no devices found!
<hamslaai> just checked: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_6300_series.html
<hamslaai> it has usb id of 1008:21265
<hamslaai> try lsusb again
<Langjan>  lsusb
<Langjan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2471 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SoC PC-Camera
<Langjan> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046e:52c5 Behavior Tech. Computer Corp. 
<hamslaai> what computer do you have ?
<hamslaai> which distro ?
<Langjan> Ubuntu 12.04
<hamslaai> do you use a usb hub ?
<Langjan> usb hub?
<hamslaai> ok no hub
<hamslaai> how manny usn ports on your computer ?
<hamslaai> sorry usb ports
<Langjan> 2 front and 4 back
<hamslaai> ok - is the usb cable connected to the back ?
<Langjan> yes
<hamslaai> is there an active led for the printer usb port ?
<Langjan> no
<hamslaai> let me read the guide again - stand by
<hamslaai> the usb port on the printer is next to the network port- correct ?
<Langjan> correct
<hamslaai> the network cable is disconnected - correct ?
<Langjan> yes, the usb cable fits in the same socket
<hamslaai> what !?
<hamslaai> there should be two sockets 
<hamslaai> one for usb and one for network
<hamslaai> make sure the usb cable is connected to usb socket
<hamslaai> will send screenshot via email
<Langjan> the yellow cable is for the ethernet network, the grey is the printer (now disconnected and replaced by USB) 
<hamslaai> email sent
<hamslaai> what colour is the usb cable ?
<Langjan> sorry no, the usb cable is blue, is adjacent to (now disconnected) ethernet cable  
<hamslaai> ok - am sending setup guide
<Langjan> thanks for diagram, connection is correct
<hamslaai> so usb (blue cable) is connected to usb socket on the printer - correct ?
<Langjan> correct
<hamslaai> also usb (blue cable) is connected to usb socket on computer - correct ?
<Langjan> correct
<hamslaai> printer is switched on ?
<Langjan> yes, printer is on, checked usb socket via flash drive, is functional
<hamslaai> then this should work !?
<hamslaai> the hp site affirms it is suported in 12.04
<hamslaai> via usb i mean
<hamslaai> are all old printer settings removed ?
<hamslaai> both pc and printer have been rebooted with us connected ?
<hamslaai> sorru usb
<hamslaai> damn one finger typimg
<Langjan> Let me try reboot on both again?
<hamslaai> lsusb shuold report it
<hamslaai> is your username part of the admin group ?
<hamslaai> try "sudo adduser username sudo"
<hamslaai> username is your username
<Langjan> done
<hamslaai> type "groups" to see which groups you are a part of
<Langjan> jan adm lp dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<hamslaai> ok - send me a new lsusb output
<Langjan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Langjan> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2471 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SoC PC-Camera
<Langjan> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046e:52c5 Behavior Tech. Computer Corp. 
<hamslaai> does the setup guide i sent you depict the correct printer ?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> hamslaai, I hate to do this, but can we continue at a later stage when it suits you ?
<hamslaai> ok - no problem - send me a gmail
<Langjan> Many thanks, I really appreciate your trouble and help.
<hamslaai> A pleasure - have a good night
<Langjan> God bless and may you have a restful night.
<Langjan> Thanks
<hamslaai> Thx
<hamslaai> Bye
<Langjan> Bye
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-12
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey superfly and others
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, talk about timing
<Kilos> did you also just come online?
<magespawn> Yup like a second before you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> great minds think alike
<Kilos> fools never differ
<magespawn> Yup somwthing liie that
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Like
<magespawn> Looks loke the others are away/busy
<magespawn> Like
<inetpro> good morning
<magespawn> Hey inetpro
<inetpro> bye mag[tab]
<inetpro> ahh... wb magespawn
<magespawn> Ty
<inetpro> why you say hi/hey and then leave?
<magespawn> Did not even notice i was gone
<magespawn> Network issues
<inetpro> hmm... you have those also?
<magespawn> Sometimes strange considering I live in South Africa
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> "If A equals success, then the formula is A equals X plus Y plus Z. X is work. Y is play. Z is keep your mouth shut." --  Albert Einstein
 * inetpro likes that one
<magespawn> Me too, I al3ays struggle with the last one though
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn, inetpro
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<magespawn> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/how-google-developers-use-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<inetpro> heh superfly
<inetpro> magespawn: interesting link, thanks
<charlvn> skipped over some parts but the video is very interesting too
<charlvn> thanks Sub_Oracle 
<charlvn> aaaargh, superfly 
<charlvn> autocomplete fail again
<charlvn> this is what i'm doing to Sub_Oracle : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt6rRNANSgI
<charlvn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxv2C5fplX8
<magespawn> Np inetpro
<charlvn> oh wait it was magespawn that posted that in any case :P thanks
<charlvn> what happens when you try to eat dinner and irc at the same time
<magespawn> Messy keyboard
<magespawn> Got the link from one of my follows on twitter hacker  news bot I think
<charlvn> that too but i use a paper towel to clean this thing every so often
<charlvn> i don't like biological warfare on my computermaschine
 * nuvolari chews off his wrists
<nuvolari> anyone else experiencing vodacom snail-race?
<magespawn> Luckily not tonight.
<inetpro> nuvolari: get a yagi
<magespawn> Would that make any differance to the speed?
<inetpro> absolutely
<inetpro> see http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/67899-External-Yagi-antenna-from-Poynting-Oh-yes!!!
<magespawn> I thought it only helped with the connection
<inetpro> Without an antenna I barely get 300kbps 
<inetpro> if I'm lucky
<inetpro> with an antenna I get up to 5mbps
<inetpro> and it helps with 8ta as well 
<inetpro> with an antenna my connection is relatively stable and consistently above 1mbps
<magespawn> I see, I knew that it made your connection stable, did not know about the speed improvement.
<inetpro> the only problem now is that if I'm not careful I pay through my ears
<magespawn> Burning through the cap! Hah 1st world problems.
<inetpro> wish I could get an affordable uncapped wireless connection
 * Banlam gets 10GB from 8ta for a decent price
<Banlam> although they have major coverage issues
<inetpro> Banlam: I was hoping that by now we would have seen a drop in price by other mobile providers
<Banlam> if you're not in a main city, no signal
 * inetpro hates the long term commitment with 8ta
<Banlam> mm
<Banlam> true
<magespawn> Did vodacom stop their 20 gig deal?
<Banlam> I knew I was going to be here for th eyear, and had the money on hand, so decided to go for it.
<inetpro> magespawn: long long ago
<magespawn> That did not last long.
<inetpro> now that was a very good deal
<nuvolari> inetpro: it's not reception that's an issue, as I can very well get normal HSDPA speeds, but the last 3 weeks I've been lucky if I ever get a HSDPA/3G connection for loger than 20 seconds
<nuvolari> then it falls back to gprs/edge indefinitely
<Banlam> :(
<inetpro> nuvolari: I know exactly what it feels like
<inetpro> had the same issues at my place
<nuvolari> and if it does change if I get something like a yagi, I'll call it fraud
<inetpro> the only solution for me was to take matters in my own hands and get an antenna
<inetpro> VC just took for ever to get back to me, always coming with more stories
<magespawn> Seems like it happens now and then, some issues  here with one of the towers
<nuvolari> yeh, @Vodacom111 didn't even respond after my last communication
<inetpro> in fact I was lucky... a friend of mine had a spare antenna which I was able to test with
<nuvolari> jislaaik ja, my dad got one from MTN (free btw, if you're in a location where reception is known to be bad, take that vodacom!), and it wooshed like mad! I was impressed
<inetpro> nuvolari: I bet you somebody else in your area complained and as a result they move the antenna ever so slightly for this guy, affecting your signal
<inetpro> or they installed another tower without proper HSDPA and you're getting that one because it's closer
<magespawn> I have had that happen before as well
<inetpro> either way they can not please everybody all the time
<inetpro> or it's damn difficult, I guess
<inetpro> a directional antenna should do the trick
<inetpro> just find the towers in your area and point around until you find the best signal
<nuvolari> "Some of the Google employees also requested removing Unity and Gnome 3 and using xmonad instead."
<nuvolari> heh, nice post you shared there inetpro 
<inetpro> nuvolari: and an android phone can actually make your life very easy with all the signal info apps that are available
<nuvolari> ooh, it can? I never tried those
<nuvolari> any recommendation?
<inetpro> nuvolari: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.android.telnet&feature=search_result
<inetpro> or https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hotrod.utility.rfsignaltrackereclair&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ob3Ryb2QudXRpbGl0eS5yZnNpZ25hbHRyYWNrZXJlY2xhaXIiXQ..
<inetpro> and signal finder is also very cool
<inetpro> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.akvelon.signaltracker&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ha3ZlbG9uLnNpZ25hbHRyYWNrZXIiXQ..
<inetpro> but I must warn that all these apps they eat battery 
<magespawn> What does not theses days?
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah, even keeping the phone off eats battery
<magespawn> Everything has improved except the battery.
<nuvolari> well,c ompared to my HTC Hero from 2 years ago, it improved by almost 1 day
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off. groklaw to catch up on googacle then crashing
<magespawn> My n900 lasts all of two hours if I turn everything on, but 3-4 days if I only use it for phone calls.
<inetpro> I guess a portable battery for charging the battery on the go is what we need these days
<inetpro> for charging the phone on the go*
<inetpro> business opportunity
<magespawn> That was with it plugged into a car charger
<magespawn> Mmm have been looking into solar chargers.
<inetpro> they say if you want to decrease the lifetime of your mobile's battery you should charge it with your car charger
<magespawn> Well there we go.
<magespawn> I am off to bed, night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-13
<magespawn> Evening all
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey dont forget you are chairing on the 21st hey laddy. 1930" 2 days, 22 hours, 28 minutes and 14 seconds ago
<Kilos> evening superfly kbmonkey inetpro nuvolari and all you other lovely peeps
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and all you friendly geeks
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> are you well this evening?
<Kilos> head thumping some but i be alive ty and you?
<kbmonkey> good good 
<kbmonkey> there is a new gimp out!
<nuvolari> I'm good thanks oom. Here, but not awake yet :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what was wrong with the old gimp kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> worked well
<nuvolari> ye, I've been hearing about it. Not as excited to get the latest one yet :P
<nuvolari> will wait for it to be upgraded in ubuntu
<kbmonkey> been waiting for it for a while, nice updates
<Kilos> what else can it do?
<kbmonkey> it has a single window mode now XD
<nuvolari> the most ++ feature IMO is the layer groups
<kbmonkey> so no more wrong-focus-shortcut hell
<nuvolari> I don't mind the multiple windows
<Kilos> ah i didnt delve that deep into gimp i spose
<nuvolari> isn't there some more gegl integration too?
<kbmonkey> layers can be grouped, the new cairo engine is used for drawing tools, on cavas text editing, you can even use math equations in size entries. its a major release XD
<kbmonkey> *bananas*
<Kilos> hows the job going kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i wish irc was as data frugal as mxit
<kbmonkey> irc is more frugal, its just you can type and read faster on the pc ;)
<kbmonkey> well let us see if we can compile gimp. this should be interesting... 
<kbmonkey> job is fine Kilos. the work is kak maar we get paid either way, eh? ;)
<Kilos> thats what keeps one going laddy
<Kilos> hou moed
<kbmonkey> i'm 'on-site' throughout the entire week, so I doubt I can chair the next meet.
<kbmonkey> .. wonder when that is by the way..
<Kilos> meet only the following monday the 21st
<Kilos> read the topic
<Kilos> inetpro, added the meet date
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you are too birght for me today ;)
<kbmonkey> oh, happy mother's day, by the way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> voesek
<Kilos> im not a mother i got a dingietjie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> goody
<kbmonkey> a hoender? no.. what's the other one... hmmm. let's leave it at that ha ha
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> big brother watches
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight and warm. me hates winter
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<superfly> hi Ki<tab>
<kbmonkey> he's gone to club duvet
<kbmonkey> how are you superfly 
<kbmonkey> good mothers day?
<superfly> hey kbmonkey
<superfly> I think so, mrs_fly hasn't had to do much today. And she even got to phone her mom (her family is from the USA)
<kbmonkey> that is good to hear
<magespawn> Howdy all
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<superfly> hey magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly, long time no chat kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> i've been away on the coast during the week. going back tomorrow
<kbmonkey> working in Umdloti/Gateway
<kbmonkey> hey ill be in the region, we can have a ubuntu hour...? :D
<magespawn> If I can get down there, but nuvolari is in Ballito isn't he?
<superfly> kbmonkey: you can also ask nuvolari
<magespawn> Hah
<kbmonkey> yes
<magespawn> kbmonkey you seem to travel a lot, by choice or circumstance?
<kbmonkey> i got a job on the coast, but don't have my own place yet, so i have to go back and forth... :/
<kbmonkey> i just got back from CT, so need to find a place again
<magespawn> Lots of driving then.
<kbmonkey> i stay in durbs during the week, try minimize how often I have to drive. fuel is pricey
<magespawn> Do  a Hackers and just pitch up at somebodies house
<kbmonkey> :D
<magespawn> Where you working?
<kbmonkey> its a new company started by a guy i knew from a previous job. no name yet... 
<magespawn> Cool, doing what if I may ask?
<kbmonkey> doing some dev, setting up the system... in the process of implementing to some clients, when that is approved then it is good-to-go
<kbmonkey> phone insurance system in C# :p
<magespawn> Okay, so exciting stuff then.
<kbmonkey> and oh my... word. how sucky is windows after using Debian for so long. I don't believe the updates so often XD ha ha, we are so blessed
<magespawn> The latest one that they keep trying to push is Bing desktop.
<magespawn> Why on earth anyone would want that who knows?
<magespawn> Have started officially studying.
<kbmonkey> its okay, I ask contractor rates, it's fine to get me setup :D
<kbmonkey> studying lpi?
<magespawn> No and don't shoot me for this okay? MCITP
<magespawn> May  ask what contractor rates would be?
<magespawn> I^
<kbmonkey> lol I wont shoot at you ;)
<kbmonkey> i did the previous version of that cert, the mcsd
<kbmonkey> well I googled rates in UK, the avg is ~R600 a day
<kbmonkey> so I proposed that, accepted, and going to review and raise it in about 3 months
<kbmonkey> wow, that mcitp has a lot of exams XD
<kbmonkey> done any SQL before? (ms/sqlite/mysql)
<magespawn> Nop
<kbmonkey> okay. well you can always bug me if you need tips :)
<magespawn> Starting with A+ and N+ then MCITP and they have given me two free addons Exchange and sql
<magespawn> Apparently it also gets me access to whole load of other course material.
<magespawn> So pretty cool. The only thing not included is the international exam prices.
<magespawn> Then of course then main thing missing will be experience.
<magespawn> Like a boomarang
<kbmonkey> this guy told me he needs to take on more people in the near future, if you would be keen magespawn ...
<kbmonkey> ah no this is driving me nuts. compiling gimp
<kbmonkey> would be best to upgrade/do this on a sid release, with all the latest stuff on it.
<magespawn> Hey I would be very keen kbmonkey
<magespawn> But I am an extreme noob.
<kbmonkey> thats fine
<kbmonkey> do you want to do tech, dev, or a bit of both?
<magespawn> At the moment I am easy, what ever brings in money
<kbmonkey> ;D
<magespawn> I am a bit more comfortable with the tech side at the moment I suppose.
<kbmonkey> reporting involves SQL, what you will be learning too
<kbmonkey> reeoprting is good to have experience in
<magespawn> Yup that would be good experience
<magespawn>  Night all I off to bed.
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-06
<trender> yo
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<magespawn> good morning all
<Vince-0> heyo
<Kilos> hi magespawn Vince-0 
<Vince-0> g'day
<superfly> morning magespawn, trender, Kilos, Vince-0 and maiatoday
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Kilos> oh hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos superfly 
<Vince-0> peeps are on the ball this Maandag
<Kilos> yip looks like
<magespawn> we are all awake and had coffee
<magespawn> Vince-0: how was saturday?
<Vince-0> magespawn, was OK
<Vince-0> not much to talk about 13.04 features wise
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> and hullo Kilos
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<inetpro> oh and good morning trender, magespawn, Vince-0, superfly, maiatoday and ThatGraemeGuy
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<centurycity1> Mornings all.
<Squirm> hi
<wizzy_> Symmetria: who do I contact regarding mirror.ac.za these days ?
<inetpro> Maaz: tenet
<Maaz> The Tertiary Education and Research Network (TENET) hosts amongst others the country mirror of the ubuntu archives. The network operations center (NOC) can be reached via email at noc@tenet.ac.za. Website: http://www.tenet.ac.za/
<inetpro> wizzy: ^^
<wizzy> inetpro: thx
<Symmetria> wizzy heh
<Symmetria> my advise, use mirror.ufs
<Symmetria> ;p
<wizzy> Symmetria: my contact was asking about some bioinformatics stuff that is mirrored there
<Symmetria> aahh that stuff not on mirror.ufs?
<Symmetria> (reality is, mirror.ac.za isnt maintained the same way it was when I was there, its been... slipping a bit)
<wizzy> no idea - will suggest
<Symmetria> mmm playing with new camera lens that just arrived :)
<Symmetria> its pretty nifty
<Symmetria> (tamron 10-24 wide angle f/3.5 
<Kilos> ohi wizzy long time no see
<wizzy> Kilos: howzit
<Kilos> good ty and you wizzy ?
<wizzy> life moves on
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe magespawn got a long slow disk repair going here. xfdisk is going at 1% an hour
<magespawn> how much is 1%? how bif is the disk?
<Kilos> i think its struggling. drive showed illegal partition table
<magespawn> s/bif/big
<Kilos> 160g
<Kilos> no ther tools could do anything with it
<Kilos> its that one i had to solder the sata cable onto
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> there could be a lot of damage there anyway
<Kilos> yeah well its worth a try but i shoulda done it here on slow pc. all my mail and stuff is on there too
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> all i need now is a power cut
<magespawn> can't you use the pc while it is doing the work?
<Kilos> i have only that drive and cdrom connected, didnt wanna take a chance in corrupting whats working
<magespawn> good idea, just in case
<magespawn> i am doing my first torrent download
<magespawn> i am not seeing much speed improvemtn yet
<magespawn> improvement yet
<magespawn> in that or with my spelling/typing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> wb morgs1 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> o/ ello's
<nuvolari> anyone with a Nokia 5310 XpressMusic around?
<magespawn> nuvolari: ping
<magespawn> nuvolari: i have one, i will be back later
<psyatw> hi nuvolari
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi georgelappies 
<psyatw> hi zeref 
<ThatGraemeGuy> grr just realised my sound isn't working on 13.04 :-/
<georgelappies> hi psyatw
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> what is the problem?
<ThatGraemeGuy> think the intel sound driver may be buggy on kernel 3.8.0
<ThatGraemeGuy> on 12.10 the sound mixed thing lists the output device "built-in audio analog stereo"
<ThatGraemeGuy> on 13.04 it says "dummy output"
<ThatGraemeGuy> and aplay -l says i have no soundcards
<Kilos> aw that sucks ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> there were commands for them things
<Kilos> lspci maybe
<Kilos> i got them saved on other pc but cant get to it for a few days looks like
<Kilos> think the fly gave them to me
<ThatGraemeGuy> will figure it out later, don't have time now
<nuvolari> magespawn: will come bug you later tonight
<nuvolari> if you're still around
<zeref> hmmmm
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/cameraeq/
<Symmetria> :) my camera equipment, lol, though still have a ton of stuff on order, thats mostly the old stuff
<Symmetria> equipment 6 is latest addition (this morning)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have some cruddy old canon that sometimes decides it doesn't want to acknowledge the existence of its sd card
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> so there
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<magespawn> nuvolari np i'll hang around
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/scope/
<Symmetria> lol that thing is the biggest digital camera you can imagine ;p
<Symmetria> (technically speaking, its a digital camera, it works in exactly the same way)
 * Squirm yawns
<magespawn> anybody know anything more about this http://businesstech.co.za/news/general/37268/finfisher-spyware-servers-in-south-africa/
<magespawn> Symmetria: where can we go for news on the Pretoria fiber ring break?
<Kilos> whew magespawn xfdiskis 25% done. taken 26 hours so far
<magespawn> you setting records there Kilos 
<Kilos> hee hee
<magespawn> lets hope it works
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i see ive told it to only do the first 52g
<Kilos> thank heavens
<magespawn> would take a week otherwise
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<somaunn> Hello everyone
<magespawn> hi somaunn
<magespawn> Well looks like Kilos isn't the only one to scare them awahy
<magespawn> Good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-07
<Squirm> fp
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi ayanda009 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<ayanda009> thank you kilos,how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> first time here?
<ayanda009> yeah kilo im a male by the way
<Kilos> most here are this is the ubuntu za help channel
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> or another linux OS
<Kilos> windows peeps that come here we convert
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> chicken
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> Squirm: 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> Kilos: 
 * Squirm goes back to work then
<Kilos> oh sorry Squirm was greeting you as an addon 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Vince-0> hii
<Symmetria> gah
<Symmetria> I hate insurance companies
<Symmetria> I tried to get them to insure my camera equipment and they dont wanna do it
<Symmetria> apparently its way over what you can insure under portal posessions
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria, who do you insure with?
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy virgin
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> a friend of mine is a broker i'll ask her if that's standard practice or if maybe they're just full of crap
<Symmetria> apparently max they insure portable posessions for is R52k 
<Symmetria> which is *way* under what I need 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i assume that's under your personal cover though? if you were a pro photographer then business policies would probably happily insure for any arb value
<Symmetria> yeah 
<Symmetria> heh, the problem with high end camera gear, it gets sicko expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i cant see a reason to have a seemingly arb cap on the value
<ThatGraemeGuy> i mean obviously your premium increases proportionately so what difference should it make
<ThatGraemeGuy> then again, i'm no actuary :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria, apparently the max value is typically linked to the total amount of your contents cover
<ThatGraemeGuy> "Your all risk may not exceed a certain percentage of your contents insurance. He can up his contents and then up his all risks. For instance if your contents is R100,000 then your all risk may not exceed say R75,000 (depending on the insurer)"
<Symmetria> heh ok
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> hi Symmetria 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<magespawn> good day y'all
<Symmetria> lol my parents are so outta touch with costs and realities in the modern world
<Symmetria> my dad wanted a new double garage added to the house, he said he thought it would cost 50 grand
<Kilos> hi magespawn only 46$ now
<Symmetria> I told him he was nuts, and went and got a quote
<Symmetria> I was right ;p 150 grand for a fuckin garage
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> its crazy 
<Kilos> thats eina
<Kilos> %
<magespawn> Kilos: maybe it will take week anyway
<Kilos> ya magespawn but i need that pc for my mails etc
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> building is crazy at the moment
<Kilos> maybe with stop it and make the first part only 6g
<magespawn> Kilos:  but you have a gmail address don't you?
<Kilos> ya but i dont like going there to see stuff
<Kilos> i use evolution
<Kilos> in kde and unity
<Kilos> works kiff
<Kilos> and better than thunderbird
<magespawn> are you gmail with pop or imap Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> tried thunderbird with it and it works too
<Kilos> im pop
<Kilos> but evolution has an inbuilt backup tool which i dont see with thunderbird
<Kilos> also methinks that 2 wait 2 more days for xfdisk to finish and maybe still not have fixed the drive is senseless
<Kilos> so if i go offline im swopping pc's or something
<magespawn> if you have set gmail to leave a copy onthe server then you can access them from multiple places
<Kilos> oh ya ive done that
<Kilos> got thousands up there
<magespawn> then it  does not matter which drive you are on, set this one up with your mail too
<Kilos> lol no man this is a 6g thats far from fully updated/upgraded
<Kilos> and this pc has the odd hand it likes doing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hang
<magespawn> ahh so unreliable then, understood
<Kilos> also with the reliability of our power i cant take chances with long jobs
<Kilos> been a wonder it hasnt dipped in the last 2 days
<magespawn> that is one of my biggest headaches
<magespawn> i'm saving up for a big ups for the shop, maybe with solar panels too
<Kilos> thats a good idea
<Kilos> im saving up for a fast pc first
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> could enjoy quadcore power
<Kilos> with lotsa ram
<magespawn> there was an article i read that basically stated it was more efficient to a mid range pc, more bang for buck
<Kilos> my prob here is that the pc cant take more than 2g ram and runs fine with 1.5g and dont wanna spend more on ddr ram
<Kilos> rather go ddr3
<Kilos> if you build up a pc by buying m/b cpu ram etc maybe you can build it for around 2k
<Kilos> 2g ddr costs same as 8g ddr3
<Kilos> moving modem bbs
<Kilos-> ah, so much faster this is
<Kilos-> and here i can choose between maverick or 12.04 unity or kde
<Kios> ai!
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hurry its nearly avy
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro likes how Kilos sorts out the chatmosphere guys in double-quick time
<Kilos> paiful peeps them, just looking for chicks
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> painful
<Kilos> hi sfx 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<sfx> Hey Kilos!
<Kilos> This is the Ubuntu and linux help channel. can we help you?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha
<ThatGraemeGuy> debonair's have a deal on at the moment, if you install ie10 and order pizza using ie10 you can get R100 off
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> except then i'd have to use ie10 and eat debonair's pizza
<ThatGraemeGuy> so no thanks :D
<Kilos> who is getting desparate debonairs or ms
<Kilos> or both
<ThatGraemeGuy> both methinks
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ThatGraemeGuy, you can change the user agent string in chrome and get the debonaire's special
<Symmetria> :) yay, last of my camera lenses finally arrived
<Symmetria> http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-70-200MM-Telephoto-Canon-Cameras/dp/B00A34GQEC/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1367926911&sr=1-2&keywords=Tamron+SP+70-200mm+f%2F2.8+Di+VC+USD+Lens <=== my latest toy
<ThatGraemeGuy> Vince-0, true, but i'd still need to eat debonair's pizza :P
<Kilos> hi Balistic 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lol @ ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> the android port of the original Carmageddon is coming on Friday
<ThatGraemeGuy> there goes my weekend
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: a paid for game or free?
<magespawn> that was an awesome game, very good stress therapy
<ThatGraemeGuy> free on release day if you sign up apparently
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.carmageddon.com/news/droid-news-youre-looking
<magespawn> ty ThatGraemeGuy, just found that site too
<Kilos> hmm... mxit can be dying if they are employing still
<Kilos> cant
<magespawn> later all, home time
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going kilos
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> getting cold here now. 4°c at night
<charl> here it's great weather now - high teens or early twenties
<charl> not looking forward to high summer but right now it's great - i love may weather
<charl> do any of you people have experience with vmware wsx? i'm really impressed
<charl> you can use a virtual machine through an html5-based web interface
<Kilos> only sysadmin guys here now i think
<charl> it's basically just as responsive as using it through the vmware workstation client
<Kilos> others on their way home
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/peacock.jpg <=== what you guys think of that pic? 
<Symmetria> just took that while playing with my new lens
<charl> Symmetria: it's a pretty photo but it looks a bit dark
<Symmetria> yeah was taken in heavy shade *hrm* mighta needed an extra bit of exposure
<charl> yeah it looks like it, between the plants
<Symmetria> heh, these are my first real attempts at switching the camera to full manual mode
<Symmetria> so takes a bit of learning to get it right
<charl> i have now moved to evolution for my work mail, i am surprised at how well it works with microsoft exchange servers
<charl> even the tasks and calendar works
<charl> also the address book
<Kilos> evolution is a good mail client. 
<Kilos> and if you click on file the backup option is in that list charl
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/peacock2.jpg
<Symmetria> :) I like that shot 
<Symmetria> heh, had to push the iso level to hell and gone, drop the ap to 2.8 and was still running at 1/60th of a second shutter speed to get enough light
<Kilos> Squirm, can you get hold of Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> see if he sees the mail maia sent to the list
<Kilos> inetpro, nog 13 dan kan ek aftree
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> evening Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> quiet here hey?
<magespawn> yup just some mega large pics of peacocks
<Kilos> is everyone busy or do they have other hobbies like photography
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> saw that job posted by maia, would love to apply
<magespawn> sleepy maybe
<Kilos> yeah could be a good one that
<Kilos> mxit is worldwide
<Kilos> they even made it for sucks pcs mxitevo
<magespawn> clever
<magespawn> and for droids too
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> and they use dedicated sorvers i think its called so no other junk interferes
<Kilos> servers
<Kilos> you can install mxitevo on a pc and even if you cant browse mxit still works
<magespawn> wonder if they use compression?
<magespawn> brb
<inetpro> Kilos: 13?
<Kilos> ja man daar was 37 nicks hier
<Kilos> ek het jou gese as ons 50 bereik kan ek aftree
<magespawn> Kilos: only if they stay
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, i dunno how mxit works but they are super stable
<Cantide> i'm a huge fan of KakaoTalk..
<Kilos> i think the pro said xmpp one time
<Cantide> so.. no mxit for me .-.
<inetpro> Kilos: wow
<Kilos> wow what
<inetpro> Kilos: 37 nicks op een gewone dag?
<Kilos> ja wonderlik
<inetpro> mooi man
<Kilos> 36 nou
<inetpro> Kilos: jy sien daai voeltjie kan baie effektief werk
<Kilos> ya ek het gedink die nuwes kom van twitter
<Kilos> hoeveel volgers nou
<inetpro> Kilos: 50
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> this has been a good 2 months data wise as well
<Kilos> still got 800m till the 1st
<inetpro> Kilos: jy moet RT as ouens relevante goed aan jou stuur
<Kilos> daar kom niks daar nie
<Kilos> volg niemand
<inetpro> Kilos: soos die ene: https://twitter.com/voyager42/status/330747868275154944
<Kilos> jy kan die retweet doen daar
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: jy is mos heeltyd daar aangeteken, nie?
<Kilos> nee inetpro net as ek iets het om te tweet
<inetpro> hmm,....
<Kilos> dan maak ek dit in pidgin oop
<inetpro> miskien moet ek dan maar op my foon die ding doen
<inetpro> met tweetdeck kan ek meer as een profiel aanlyn hou
<Kilos> goeie plan
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni 
<inetpro> Kilos: works now, thanks
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you gonna follow all 50 inetpro ?
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: no don't follow
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> just retweet when they tell you something relevant
<Kilos> ah, i didnt see any tweets ever
<Kilos> you guys told me follow no-one
<inetpro> you should get something when they mention your name
<Kilos> oh i got mails saying new follower
<inetpro> no not that
<Kilos> no matter its in better hands now
<Kilos> you tweet peeps are inna different world
<inetpro> didn't you see that message from Johan Kohler ‏@voyager42 "The randburg #ubuntu release party was... intimate. But interesting nonetheless @ubuntuza"
<Kilos> nope only now when i went to the link you gave
<inetpro>  at 8:16 PM on 4 May 13 
<Kilos> but if i start sharpeys they stream in
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to sflr
<inetpro> Kilos: he ignoring you?
<Kilos> havent mailed for a long time but he answered the last one
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> superfly, all good?
<superfly> pretty much
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> good night peeps
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn 
<magespawn> you too Kilos 
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> rofl  Ok, but no singing! 
<Kilos> do you croak superfly ?
<superfly> croak?
<Kilos> yeah whats with the no singing?
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<superfly> anyone have any experience with NFS?
<Tonberry> I sometimes use it on my home network.
<Tonberry> but thats a very simplistic setup
<Tonberry> not very nice for mobile devices
<superfly> no, I use it at home too, for sharing between desktops. I'm just having issues with it being extremely slow
<Tonberry> strange, it's usually the fastest of the network file protocols for me
<superfly> indeed
<Tonberry> no insane packet loss or large ping times between the computers?
<superfly> it's just been incredibly slow of late. and I know it's not my network, or even that server. I'm running some local web sites and I can access them perfectly fine
<superfly> nope, ping times are excellent
<Tonberry> are the hard drives ok?
<superfly> I would presume so, I'm not hearing anything, iotop seems to be fine
<Tonberry> well that's all i have
<superfly> Tonberry: thanks for the effort
<Tonberry> pleasure
<inetpro> superfly: not perhaps name resolution that slows it down?
<superfly> I doubt it, but I can set IP addresses
<inetpro> worth trying, I have found name resolution even on a local network to be a significant bottleneck in some cases
<inetpro> not sure about NFS though
<Tonberry> my local network is IPs all the way down
<inetpro> obviously that doesn't explain why it would suddenly change
<inetpro> so maybe there is something else
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-08
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<henkj> morning
<Vince-0> g'day
<superfly> *yaw*
<superfly> *sigh*
<superfly> ow
<superfly> *yawn
<superfly> morning morgs
<morgs> morning superfly
<superfly> morning maiatoday, psyatw
<psyatw> morning superfly
<psyatw> morning maiatoday
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos waar is jy, oom?
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<psyatw> what time is it there, superfly?
<psyatw> here it's 9:38 am
<superfly> psyatw: last time I checked, the same
<psyatw> superfly, that's nice, I remember there was a 1-hour difference at some point
<superfly> psyatw: only if you have daylight savings
<superfly> we don't
<psyatw> oh, now I understand
<ThatGraemeGuy> for person in *;do echo "morning ${person}";done
<superfly> bwahahaha, morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> bzzzzz bzz bzzzzz, fly! :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<psyatw> good vibes to you as well, inetpro
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> and HawkiesZA 
<inetpro> thanks psyatw
<inetpro> wb mrs_fly_
<inetpro> superfly: she has a tail?
<superfly> inetpro: so she does
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> good day
<nuvolari_> hmm, what happened there
<nuvolari> hello
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<magespawn> cool google doodle today
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> power just returned
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh good idea
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday HawkiesZA ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> goeie middag oom
<inetpro> oja en wb Kilos
<Kilos> haha you also starting
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> wat was fout?
<Kilos> krag het af gegaan
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> ai! Al weer!?
<Kilos> i dunno if its eskom pushing for a bigger increase or local peeps working
<inetpro> seriously don't think it's Eskom
<Kilos> well whoever it is its a nuisance without forewarning
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> so the drive im trying to get going has had another knock
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> did you see the lists mail
<Kilos> senior unix admin oke wanted
<Trixar_za> Really? I didn't get that one yet
<Kilos> maybe you too junior
<Kilos> i hope one of the guys from here gets the job
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :p
<smile4ever> wikipedia is down
<Kilos> aw
<smile4ever> Can you fix it for me? :)
<smile4ever> I've found over a thousand links
<smile4ever> ;)
<Kilos> lol other way around
<Kilos> mail thier admin guys
<Kilos> their
<smile4ever> they are already investigating the problem
<Kilos> whats the link smile4ever 
<Kilos> ah
<smile4ever> maybe a broken switch
<smile4ever> ;)
<Kilos> yo Cantide magespawn 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hii'
<acherv_> hi @all
<Kilos> hi acherv_ 
<acherv_> hi Kilos 
<acherv_> long time ?
<Kilos> yeah , where you been
<acherv_> I am still around
<acherv_> just to busy to connect myself to IRC
<Kilos> the corner?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai! thats tough
<acherv_> Kilos, lol
 * acherv_ use XUbuntu now
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> takes some getting used to
 * acherv_ want to also try edubuntu 
<Kilos> what about kubuntu?
<acherv_> too heavy for me
<acherv_> I am also trying it
<acherv_> nice graphic but heavy
<Kilos> ya bit slow here too
<acherv_> I like something fast and simple
<Kilos> needs a fast pc
<Kilos> thats why i still use 12.04 and 10.10
<Kilos> 12.04 kubuntu is not bad here nor is unity
<acherv_> about that
<acherv_> I have some issues with this 13.04
<Kilos> whats the prob?
<acherv_> it is a bit slow to load something
<Kilos> nuvolari, 13.04 xubuntu
<acherv_> we(users) like fast OS
<Kilos> nuvolari, is the xubuntu man
<Kilos> lol yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't found 13.04 to be any slower than 12.10
<ThatGraemeGuy> i had by sound not working ther other day, but its behaved since then
<ThatGraemeGuy> s/by/my
<acherv_> ThatGraemeGuy,  because you have a fastest PC
<acherv_> ThatGraemeGuy, hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm oh that might be it :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> i forget sometimes
<acherv_> I am just using it to my laptop
<acherv_> i can try to my old pc
<Kilos> i find the windows that fade when you chande uses up time
<Kilos> needs lotsa ram methnks
<acherv_> it's a big issue but Canonical suppose to be remain why we are using ubuntu 
<acherv_> pardon me !
<acherv_> It is not a big issue 
<Kilos> nope, just slow
<acherv_> .
<Kilos> wb acherv_ what happened
<acherv_> sorry
<acherv_> i just want to know if ubuntu 10.04 still support
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_operating_system#Releases
<Cantide> the desktop will be until tomorrow
<Cantide> and the server until april 2015
<Cantide> according to that wikipedia page >.<
<acherv_> Cantide, thx
<superfly> acherv_: 12.04 and up, pretty much
<Cantide> i'd switch to a newer version if i were you
<superfly> one of my open source projects recently stopped supporting our app on anything older than 12.04
<Cantide> from what i've read, 13.04 is quite good - but if you need LTS then 12.04 as superfly said
<superfly> we used to support from 10.04 up, but the packages on there are so old they don't work for what we need anymore
<acherv_> Cantide, i am using 12.04 and 13.04
<superfly> for a desktop there's no reason not to use the latest and greatest
<acherv_> Cantide, for myself I try ubuntu 13.04 to differents PCs
<acherv_> I am not to satisfy  
<Cantide> hmm, looks good to me, but i guess everyone has their own opinion
<superfly> I haven't noticed any issues with it, and one of my work colleagues said that he found it faster and better than 12.10
<superfly> (not to mention less buggy)
<superfly> but we also use fairly high-end machines because we're developers
<Cantide> 12.10 was too buggy for me :<
<Cantide> so i'm still on 13.04
<superfly> Cantide: you mean 12.04 ?
<Cantide> but i'll be building a new PC in about 6 months
<Cantide> oh yeah, that's what i meant :p
<Cantide> so i'm holding out for now :)
<superfly> I'm going to move to Debian
<Cantide> why?
<superfly> eventually...
<superfly> a more vanilla KDE experience
<Cantide> i think 14.04 will either make or break Ubuntu
<superfly> they still use kdm
<Cantide> oh, i'm not a KDE fan.. so :>
<superfly> I don't care for lightdm and its pile of bugs
<Cantide> things take time to mature >_>
<superfly> Cantide: at least I know I'm on a decent platform... if you've ever seen any of the Gnome code, you'd wonder why it still works
<superfly> Cantide: yes, and kdm is far more mature than lightdm
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i'll wait for 14.04 and then decide
<Cantide> i've somehow managed to get used to unity
<acherv_> Cantide, superfly nice comparison
<Kilos> lightdm gave me lotsa probs but installing gdm sorted that
<acherv_> if you have a new and fast PC you arent going to have the issue
<acherv_> i am to talking to
<acherv_> Ubuntu for me it's fast, simple in short user-friendly 
<acherv_> it is why some like Xubuntu I guess
<Cantide> ubuntu does what i need it to do :)
<Cantide> i think that's why i like it :)
<acherv_> even me
<acherv_> but i need it to be fast
<Cantide> windows does tons of other rubbish, too, and does the things i need to do very poorly
<Cantide> yeah, i like lightweight systems myself
<Cantide> probably why i have high hopes for 14.04
<acherv_> Cantide, please avoid to speak about windows
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> :p
<confluency> You guys, you can just replace lightdm with gdm or kdm.
<Kilos> yip when you install it opens a windows asking which one you choose
<Kilos> oh sorry confluency half read 
<confluency> I had to do it at home because for some reason the lag between me moving the mouse between screens and the controls switching to that screen was something like 10 seconds, which led to hilarity.
<Kilos> yeah gave me probs as well till i went gdm and kdm
<confluency> You can also just install packages for different window managers instead of switching to a whole other *buntu.
<Kilos> i run ubuntu on one drive and kubuntu on a second drive
<confluency> Any particular reason why? You could just switch between WMs at the login prompt and share the same install.
<Kilos> nope, just did one at a time so if a drive crashed id still have a working one
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, you here?
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> that email on the mailing list
<Kilos> what?
<Cantide> why not use a flash drive?
<Cantide> cheaper, smaller and easier to mail
<Cantide> also less prone to failure from being moved around a lot
<Kilos> ya drives need to be handled with care
<Kilos> no bumps etc
<Cantide> imagine it crashing after going through a few hands ,_,
<Kilos> sticks fit anywhere
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i'm not sure if the person who sent that mail is here on IRC >_>
<Kilos> lol i spend most of my time trying to fix drives that arent working anymore
<Cantide> lol
<acherv_> Kilos, really
<Cantide> i give up on them and get new ones if i can
<Kilos> yes acherv_ and do the odd data recoveries too
<acherv_> Kilos, thats nice
<Cantide> i hope my SSD doesn't fail any time soon
<Kilos> very interesting and you learn lots
<acherv_> Cantide, SSD is very strong 
<acherv_> more than HDD
<Cantide> physically, yes
<Cantide> but i don't know much about data integrity
<Cantide> and flash storage >_>
<Kilos> ssd's should be similar to sticks methinks. no moving parts to get damaged
<Cantide> yes, very similar
<Cantide> also, not magnetic - so nice for me to travel with it
<acherv_> but expensive
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> but they've come down a lot
<Cantide> i bought mine for less than 1K
<Cantide> (overseas)
<Kilos> sticks too have got so much cheaper too
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i'm considering buying another one
<Cantide> because i installed 13.04 on my 8GB :p
<Kilos> game advertised 32g sticks for R199 yesterday
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i tend to avoid the very large ones at the moment
<Kilos> wb acherv 
<acherv> sorry
<Kilos> np
<acherv> my connection
<Kilos> ya our internet is getting worse by the day
<Kilos> i think the flood of smart phones is overloading the net here
<Kilos> lotsa upgrading needed
<acherv> and also expensive for nothing
 * acherv read an article about edubuntu
<Kilos> oh ive also tried lubuntu acherv 
<Kilos> that was fast but not my cuppa tea
<acherv> that lubuntu this i am so confuse something
<acherv> let's me ask
<acherv> which one?
<acherv> the ubuntu one or fedara?
<Kilos> 12.04 because i have saved all the packages so dont need lotsa data to update/upgrade
<Kilos> ubuntu
<acherv> anyway not yet
<acherv> but I heard a lot about
<acherv> they said it is the fastest one
<Kilos> ya it was fast
<Kilos> if its speed you want install mate on your ubuntu
<Kilos> mate on lubuntu was very fast
<Kilos> gnome2
<acherv> i am tired with this connection
<Kilos> 3g?
<acherv> I dont know telkom
<Kilos> mobile or cable?
<acherv> mobile
<Kilos> ya telkom mobile is very sick at the moment
<Kilos> i think they didnt plan on the growth theyve had
<Cantide> mine seems to be okay..
<acherv> Cantide, you are luvky
<acherv> lucky
<Kilos> mine is stable but slow
<Kilos> doesnt often lose connection
<acherv> mine is very sick 
<smile4ever> good night!
<smile4ever> :)
<Cantide> good night '-'/
<acherv> smile4ever, nite
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening all
<inetpro> hmmm...
<inetpro> looks like everyone running away just before I step in
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> had a similar thought
<inetpro> magespawn: howzit
<magespawn> maybe we are just up too late
<magespawn> good and you?
<inetpro> hmm... good point
<inetpro> so maybe time to sleep early?
<inetpro> tough with 8ta's night owl data
<magespawn> nah busy copying data from a portaboe drive
<magespawn> on cell c here
<magespawn> and vodacom
<magespawn> inetpro did you read the mails that started with kbmonkey about the drives?
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> been way to busy in the last few days/weeks/months/years :-)
<inetpro> not sure when last I was not busy
<magespawn> just caught up on them myself, the basic idea is to have a hard drive with the complete ubuntu mirror for off line use
<magespawn> then courier around for people
<inetpro> and sometimes feels like I'm fooling myself by saying that, but honestly I have little time for any extra emails that I could rather ignore without implication
<magespawn> indeed i know what you mean
<inetpro> sadly I must add
<magespawn> why sadly?
<magespawn> howdy acherv
<acherv> magespawn, hi
<magespawn> channel has gone a bit quite, people off to bed maybe
<magespawn> or busy
<acherv> magespawn, a bit
<acherv> magespawn, whats up?
<acherv> Cantide, .
<magespawn> not much just catching up with emails and social networks
<acherv> nice
<magespawn> what we do for relaxtion in the digital era
<acherv> dont know
<magespawn> that is what i am doing for relaxtion
<inetpro> oh magespawn, sadly because it was always fun to contribute by email, even if it was just in very a small way, a few years ago
<magespawn> inetpro: times will change again
<inetpro> we hope so yes
<magespawn> they always do
<magespawn> i also off, good night all
<superfly> inetpro: it looks like your DNS tip might have paid off. NFS (or more specifically, my photos) seems to be MUCH faster tonight
<inetpro> great!
<inetpro> probably something that one should investigate in more detail but DNS can definitely be a pain
<sweeter> hay
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-09
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> you are early Trixar_za 
<Kilos> wet the bed?
<Trixar_za> No, had to wake up early
<Kilos> ah
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, Trixar_za, trender and every other lurker out there
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Trixar_za> Morning inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: how are the sheep this morning?
<Kilos> havent looked yet inetpro , and your pest?
<Kilos> still frozen here
<inetpro> quiet at the mo
<Kilos> any koekoes left?
<inetpro> one rooster and a hen with 7 chicks
<inetpro> oh and a few others, bigger ones
<inetpro> he killed almost all the bantams
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> started with 5 chicks from my brother and had just more than twenty of them already
<Kilos> lol ya bantams bread well
<Kilos> breead
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> breed
<inetpro> yep, nice to see them grow and multiply 
<inetpro> not fun to see them get killed
<Kilos> yeah makes one feel like a successful farmer
<Kilos> thats why chickens are better
<Kilos> try losing 5 sheep in one night and see how that feels
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> and work out the cash value
<Kilos> coulda bought me a lekker pc
<inetpro> ja that hurts big time
<Kilos> the worst park was they were all preggy ewes
<Kilos> part
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so its like ten gone
<inetpro> you see, there's a lesson in all this
<Kilos> oh?
<inetpro> there is no such thing as set and forget
<Kilos> nope you are right
<inetpro> everything you do, you must manage it well
<Kilos> ya but not easy to spend every night watching
<Symmetria> http://beetlesinthebush.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/img_4069_lvl_1200x800_usm.jpg
<Kilos> one gets kinda sleepy
<Symmetria> god thats a nice photo
<Symmetria> cant wait to get that lens and play
<Kilos> Symmetria, do you still work?
<Kilos> 8ta needs help
<Symmetria> Kilos haha if 8ta wants to approach me and offer me insane money I'd think about it ;p
<Symmetria> I'd do work for 8ta but it would cost them 9600 USD a week ;p
<Kilos> whew
<HawkiesZA> What lens is that Symmetria?
<Symmetria> hawkies a canon MP-65E 
<Symmetria> its a very very unique lens, canon is the only one that makes anything like it
<HawkiesZA> 65mm Macro?
<Symmetria> its a 65mm f/2.8 macro lens. except unlike most macro lenses which do a 1:1, this does a 5x magnification
<HawkiesZA> Good grief
<Symmetria> yeah, except its unique because its got a 5x magnification 
<Symmetria> I ordered one that I got at an insanely good price, its arriving today or tomorrow
<HawkiesZA> Nice
<Symmetria> picked up that lens for 5 grand at a 50% discount
<HawkiesZA> I'm still enjoying my 24-70mm f/2.8 :D
<Symmetria> bought it because its the one lens that will make my camera gear very unique, very very few people have that lens 
<Symmetria> HawkiesZA I bought a 70-200 f/2.8 the other day 
<Symmetria> made by Tamron 
<Symmetria> fantastic lens 
<HawkiesZA> Sigma for me
<HawkiesZA> The Nikkor lens is just way too expensive
<magespawn> good morning all
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/peacock3.jpg
<HawkiesZA> And the sigma was cheap 2nd hand at orms
<Symmetria> check that out hawkies 
<Symmetria> and keep in mind, that shot was taken at a 1600 ISO level
<HawkiesZA> With a Canon?
<Symmetria> HawkiesZA I would *seriously* suggest you look at tamron lenses, they tend to be at same price as the sigma's but they are far better lenses
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<HawkiesZA> I checked out the Tamron version before settling on Sigma for the 24-70mm. The Sigma got good reviews in general. It's obviously not as good as the Nikkor, but it's good enough for the hobbyist without breaking my bank account.
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<HawkiesZA> I appreciate the value of some good review ;)
<magespawn> i see we are #ubuntu-za-photography this morning 
<HawkiesZA> Woooooo!
<Kilos> hehe
<HawkiesZA> If we want to bring it back to Ubuntu, we can talk about the editing software we use if you like :P
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: the sad part is that Symmetria is not even running ubuntu
<HawkiesZA> Blasphemy!
<HawkiesZA> :D
<inetpro> :-)
<Symmetria> heh HawkiesZA the reason Im not running ubuntu is because the photo editing stuff just isnt available for it
<magespawn> nah is all good
<Kilos> gimp no good?
<Symmetria> the lack of things like lightroom and photoshop for linux is problematic to say the least
<Symmetria> kilos gimp can't touch photoshop CS6, and there is nothing like lightroom available 
<Kilos> then really show how clever you are and write something
<Kilos> the idea is to get ubuntu ahead
<HawkiesZA> Symmetria, you can use Aftershot Pro for Raw
<HawkiesZA> That's what I use because the Open Source stuff just didn't cut it :/
<HawkiesZA> And then GIMP for the final touch-ups
<Symmetria> kilos the solution is to really get adobe to release linux versions
<Kilos> tune them
<Symmetria> the fact is, adobe is still the defacto go to point for image and video editing
<HawkiesZA> Sure, but there are other options
<HawkiesZA> Cheaper options too, with CC now
<Symmetria> its the same with video software, stuff like after effects and premiere are soooooo far ahead of the pack (even in the windows world)
<Kilos> ask them or beg them
<HawkiesZA> I aint paying for Photoshop :P
<Symmetria> HawkiesZA you seen that adobe have scrapped perpetual licensing for PS?
<HawkiesZA> I'll agree with Premiere
<Symmetria> actually ALL of their products 
<HawkiesZA> Man Premiere is good. Nothing comes close.
<Symmetria> they have gone to a cloud based license model, and the pricing is actually pretty damn good 
<HawkiesZA> Yep. CS is dead, long live CC
<Symmetria> you can license individual products at $20 a month, or their ENTIRE suite for $50 a month
<Symmetria> (I do the latter, that way I get premier pro, after effects, photoshop, lightroom and everything else for $50 a month)
<HawkiesZA> That's a lot of money for a hobby
<HawkiesZA> Too much for me
<HawkiesZA> And that actually works out cheaper than before which says a lot
<Trixar_za> Rip off in favour or making more money. They'll also never will release for Linux. They're perpetually making BAD business decisions. It's only because they're currently the go-to product that they even survive.
<Symmetria> heh, I use it as a tax writeoff since Im a contractor
<Symmetria> claim Im using it to create business adverts and shit ;p
<Symmetria> heh trixar they also survive because they hold patents on half the damn stuff
<inetpro> patents must DIE!!!
<Symmetria> HawkiesZA have you ever used lightroom?
<Trixar_za> That too. I still don't think we should allow ideas and abstract concepts to be patented. Actual design process used for creating physical products and actual machines yes, but not ideas and mathematical formulas.
<HawkiesZA> Symmetria, used it briefly on trial
<HawkiesZA> I'll agree that it's good, but it's not good enough to lock me into a bad OS :P
<Symmetria> HawkiesZA heh, the thing is, windows prior to windows 7 really sucked, windows 8 is a steaming pile of shit
<Symmetria> but windows 7 itself, it hasnt given me any issues
<Symmetria> though again, most of my adobe work is actually done on mac
<Symmetria> and os-x is basically freebsd with a very nice front-end 
<Symmetria> man, Im struggling with the questions in this assignment for my photography course
<magespawn> anybody used Darktable?
<HawkiesZA> magespawn, yeah, but I didn't like the bouncy workflow
<magespawn> is this a picture of someones mother-in-law Symmetria? http://beetlesinthebush.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/img_4069_lvl_1200x800_usm.jpg
<Kilos> hi Guest48381 
<Guest48381> Hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Guest48381> Thanks.
<magespawn> HawkiesZA: it seems to get very mixed reviews
<Symmetria> magespawn lol its an incredible picture
<Kilos> just restarting xchat
<Symmetria> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Lnc1OA3Ez9Y/UWxNhY_nTrI/AAAAAAAAN4I/TMUWpePlBbQ/w975-h672-no/DKP_9319.jpg
<Symmetria> that was also taken with that MP-E lens 
<Symmetria> its a snowflake ;p
<magespawn> for those into wildlife photography try outdoorphoto.co.za the forums are active and helpful
<Symmetria> magespawn you saw my peacock and monkey photos right?
<magespawn> don't think so, just the male peacock
<Kilos> Guest48381, do you need any help with linux/ubuntu
<Kilos> this is the ubuntu linux help channel
<Symmetria> (be warned, these photos are *large*)
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/monkey3.jpg
<Guest48381> Um, no. Is this a help room?
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/wildlife/monkey1.jpg
<Kilos> with the odd photography and farming chats
<Guest48381> Oh, thanks Kilos.
<Kilos> yw
<Symmetria> guest heh, its a help room but occasionally when no one is talking about ubuntu or asking for help we talk about other crap as well :)
<Symmetria> to keep life in the room! :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Guest48381> Is unity any good?
<Symmetria> heh magespawn that monkey eating the french fry, I gave it the french fry
<Symmetria> its quite incredible though, you zoom in and you can see its little thumbnail
<Kilos> Guest48381, yip with some getting used to
<Kilos> also kubuntu is good
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> also xubuntu and some of the other flavours arent bad
<Guest48381> I tried Ubuntu Gnome, software center wasn't very good. So I went back to Fedora.
<Symmetria> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/cameraman_got_owned.jpg <=== that makes me laugh
<Guest48381> Kilos: Is it any good with a touchscreen ultrabook?
<Kilos> do you know ubuntu as when it was still gnome2 Guest48381 ?
<Guest48381> Kilos: yes.
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos at al
<Kilos> ok then to stay similar you can install mate on ubuntu
<Kilos> mate is very similar to gnome2
<Kilos> fork of gnome2
<Guest48381> I prefer gnome-shell, Kilos. But thanks.
<Guest48381> I wanted to try Ubuntu with Unity, but I heard it has Amazon spyware features.
<magespawn> Guest48381: those can be removed
<Guest48381> Opt out? It should be opt in
<Guest48381> Shuttleworth is killing gnu/linux
<magespawn> not so much "spyware" as real time commercial adverts from Amazon based on search queries, local and internet
<magespawn> agreed is should be opt in
<magespawn> s/is/it
<Guest48381> Thanks Kilos, magespawn. Bye.
<Kilos> also you can install 12.04 LTS Guest48381 no amazon to worry there and still years of support
<Kilos> visit again Guest48381 
<Guest48381> Will do.
<magespawn> Guest48381: come by again sometime
<Guest48381> How many rooms/channels are on this chat?
<Kilos> visit full time too if you like
<Guest48381> hahahha
<Guest48381> I just might.
<Kilos> we live here
<Guest48381> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we also have an afrikaans channel
<magespawn> Symmetria: spray something like amonia on/around the camera to stop lions doing that
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> expensive snack
<Kilos> yay at least her wasnt a chatmosphere okey
<Kilos> he
<Symmetria> hrm, this is kinda neat, adobe doesnt whine when I install the cloud suite on my desktop and my mac notebook
<magespawn> one of the benefits of a cloud licence
<Symmetria> needed the thing installed on my macbook for tethered shooting
<Symmetria> certain things arent practical to shoot non-tethered 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 morgs 
<morgs> hi Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, see , 37 nicks
<magespawn> not all active Kilos
<Kilos> no matter\
<Kilos> only 4 sleeping
<magespawn> just means you cannot retire, they have to all be active
<Kilos> maybe i must stir the pot on the tweet place
<Kilos> lol nice try
<magespawn> besides is you leave then it is onlu 36
<magespawn> s/onlu/only
<Kilos> nice to see wizzy here again after so long. hi wizzy 
<magespawn> always good to have people coming back
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn, morgs
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<morgs> hi hi
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> hi Tinuva 
<Kilos> 38
<ThatGraemeGuy> belated morning all
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> mine only says 37 Kilos, Maaz and Chanserv can't be counted
<magespawn> howdy ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> no rest for the wicked Kilos
<Kilos> i spose ubuntulog either
<magespawn> of course not, only peeps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<magespawn> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari jy is maar skaars ne
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit seun?
<nuvolari> hi magespawn, oom Kilos, superfly, ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> aan die gang dankie oom
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> net koud
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<magespawn> nuvolari: you still want to know about the phone or you sorted?
<Kilos> hmm... making like he is working
<nuvolari> I have the memory of a goldfish these days
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/472526_10151553837300528_1457037818_o.jpg
<Kilos> the hdd sharing on the list is attracting some attention
<Symmetria> hahaha I finally got a photo of my dog 
<Symmetria> she's petrified of cameras so since she was lying asleep infront of my tripod
<Symmetria> and I didnt have to touch anything to get the shot
<sfx> hola!
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> cooking and being the greeter bot is hard work
<Kilos> hi bomberman 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<bomberman> Hi Kilos! Its me Steven :P
<Kilos> lol hi there welcome back
<Kilos> you well bomberman ?
<bomberman> yes man. forgot my other username. haha
<Kilos> sflr
<Kilos> we actually wondered where you were 2 nights ago
<Kilos> but the tweet place got you
<Kilos> hehe
<bomberman> yeah, that one. I stick with bomberman then :)
<Kilos> haha. nice to see you again
<Kilos> here that is
<Kilos> i only turn on tweet place now and again
<bomberman> cool man! yeah, I got you on Twitter :)
<Squirm> hello people
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> hi Squirm
<superfly> hi bomberman
<Kilos> i wish seagate diskwizard had verbose googie in
<Kilos> goodie
<Kilos> i like to see whats happening
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> just in time for coffee
<Kilos> why you show as away?
<magespawn> i was away
<magespawn> just walked back into the sho[
<magespawn> shop
<Kilos> ah its going again
<Kilos> we hit 39 earlier
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> thanks, magespawn
<Kilos> hehe
<gwood> tumbleweed: hey, i've been trying to get hold of you, you there?
<superfly> he's usually around, but might not be at his desk right now
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<Kilos> magespawn, 40
<magespawn> pretty cool
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi gwood
<magespawn> hey psyatw
<Kilos> only 5 under our record and that was at a meeting when drubin_  was still here
<gwood> ok, thanks superfly
<gwood> hi everyone
<magespawn> hey gwood
<magespawn> going away agian Kilos
<Kilos> ok go safe
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> fly safely with superfly airways
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> gwood: hi
<gwood> tumbleweed: hey, was just wondering if you still want me to set you up as an organizer for: http://www.meetup.com/The-Cape-Town-GNU-Linux-Meetup-Group/
<gwood> tumbleweed: hey, was just wondering if you still want me to set you up as an organizer for: http://www.meetup.com/The-Cape-Town-GNU-Linux-Meetup-Group/
<gwood> tumbleweed: hey, was just wondering if you still want me to set you up as an organizer for: http://www.meetup.com/The-Cape-Town-GNU-Linux-Meetup-Group/
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<gwood> tumbleweed: so that CLUG events can show up there
<gwood> i've setup that meetup, but i've gotten really busy lately, work, moving, etc. So seems a waste to not use that meetup
<tumbleweed> gwood: thanks, yes please
<tumbleweed> can we give access to the rest of the CLUG committee?
<Kilos> hehe looks  like a seroius stutter
<Kilos> serious
<gwood> tumbleweed: sure, we can do that
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/901030_10151554166635528_292736664_o.jpg
<Symmetria> heh the power of a 500mm zoom lens
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender> take some chik pix Symmetria
<acherv> hi
<acherv> Kilos, hi
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> How are you today? 
<Kilos> cold but good ty and you?
<Kilos> very cold here in the tvl
<Kilos> where are you?
<acherv> sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i meant where do you stay?
<Kilos> hehe
<acherv> joburg
<acherv> and you?
<Kilos> eeek as cold as here
<Kilos> west of pretoria
<Kilos> same minimums as jhb normally
<acherv> very cold
<Kilos> yeah and when you get older your internal combustion goodie dont work as well
<acherv> .
<acherv> Cantide, hi
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Vince-0> whootwhoot
<Vince-0> nuvolari: ping
<Kilos> lo smile4ever 
<Kilos> you sound happy Vince-0 
<Vince-0> yar I'm awake at least
<Vince-0> starting a dbnlug hangout in a bit and the turn out looks good
<Kilos> ah great
<Kilos> when are more of them gonna join us here?
<Kilos> buncha slackers
<Vince-0> kbmonkey, nuvolari and SmilyBorg are regulars
<Vince-0> and they're the ones attending the hangout
<Kilos> the monkey and nuvolari been here long time
<Kilos> they are our peeps on loan to you
<Vince-0> ha!
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> there's 6 going, 4 maybes and 17 others not responded to the hangout invite
<Kilos> acherv, tomorrow fone 183 onna 8ta fone and complain about your connection
<Kilos> or if you lucky 187 goes straight to the data peeps
<acherv> thx
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> you just gotta keep revving them
<Kilos> or soon we can start tweeting their CEO as well
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<smile4ever> Evelien sê ek moet Afrikaans me julle praat
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> Waar is die Afrikaners?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hulle is op #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> maar rus nog
<smile4ever> Kilos: altyd
<smile4ever> hulle het baie tyd
<smile4ever> ;)
<Kilos> nee man hulle werk
<smile4ever> is jy seker? :p
<Kilos> of eet nou
<smile4ever> baie lekker ;)
<Kilos> hulle word maar min daar sien ek
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey wb
<kbmonkey> greets
<Cantide> hai '<
<Kilos> 11 days to meeting kbmonkey dont forget
<kbmonkey> got it in the calendar Kilos 
<Kilos> good man
<Cantide> oh yeah :)
<Cantide> wow, the months fly by 'o'
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> oh my we got three Tonberry s
<Kilos> hes been breeding
<Cantide> a ton of em
<Tonberry> i blame 8ta
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> here is their CEO on the tweet place @osmaseko
<Kilos> i have just started the ball rolling
<Kilos> will see if he replies
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> too cold here by the pc
<smile4ever> good night
<smile4ever> :)
<Cantide> good night 'o'
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<smile4ever> bug
<smile4ever> * hug
<Cantide> '-';
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<nuvolari> we lost you
<nuvolari> :-/
<trender> yo
<Vince-0> owk bed time
<trender> yo peeps
<trender> so theblezehen has officially fallen of the planet huh
<superfly> "fallen of the planet"? my English parser is failing
<superfly> Ah, you meant "fallen off the planet"
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-10
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> w00h00
<superfly> carmageddon friday!
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<Kilos> aw havent greeted henkj for a while now , hi henkj 
<morgs> hi
<superfly> hi morgs
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hai
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos-, hi
<acherv> lol
<Kilos> my 8ta also starting to mess around
<acherv> i think those guys have a pb
<Kilos> whats that?
<acherv> i said they have problem
<Kilos> ah lol
<acherv> because it's everyone who complain
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and they were so good 4 or 5 months ago
<acherv> Kilos, i have a question 
<Kilos> yes?
<acherv> What is the difference between /mnt and /media?
<Kilos> hmm.. media is normally cdroms and sticks i think
<Kilos> hi Trixar_zb 
<Kilos> lets hear what the clever guys say
<Kilos> i always need help with the tecnical stuff
<Kilos> technical
<acherv> ok
<Kilos> Vince-0, will know
<Kilos> i remember my external i used at /media/storage
<Kilos> while we waiting acherv what do you want to do
<acherv> Kilos, just a question i am asking myself
<Kilos> ah i thought it was something you wanted to do
<acherv> not yet
<Vince-0> heey
<Vince-0> ubuntu usually uses /media/storage as auto mount
<acherv> Vince-0, hi
<Vince-0> hi
<acherv> but in FHS, we have /mnt and /media
<acherv> .
<acherv> Vince-0,  are you there?
<Kilos-> oh my
<acherv> why we have both?
<acherv> Kilos-, sorry
<Kilos-> ive see /mnt used in a command to mount a drive or partition
<acherv> yes
<acherv> and also /media
<Kilos-> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt i thought it was
<Vince-0> what are you trying to mount?
<acherv> Vince-0, nothing for a moment
<acherv> just be curious
<acherv> to see both
<acherv> in old day, to mount we used /mnt
<acherv> now we have both
<Vince-0> doesn't really matter - ubuntu will use its own auto-mount procedure which uses /media I think
<acherv> .
<tonberryE352> as far as i know /mnt is for permanent mounts and /media is for non permanent things like flashdrives and removeable hdds
<Kilos> ya the internal drives
<Kilos> acherv, are you just starting to learn linux? i forget?
<acherv> tonberryE352, i heard that but sounds like /mnt is useless
<tonberryE352> i put a lot of drives in /mnt
<acherv> Kilos,  we learn every day
<tonberryE352> useful if you do server like things and want the drives to auto mount instead of mounting them by gui
<Kilos> there is some good stuff one can download that teaches lots
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> get that manual acherv. lotsa info in there
<acherv> thx
<Kilos> yw
 * Kilos fones 8ta again
<Kilos> eish the swines
<Kilos> they opened a new case last time i phoned and without contacting me or anything some twit closed the case
<Kilos> but now at least i have an email addy as well for them data guys 
<Kilos> TM-SOC@telkom.co.za
<acherv> lol
<Kilos> acherv, call them on 081183 and complain
<Kilos> if everyone keeps complaining then they might wake up
<acherv> they told me last time it is because my area isnt cover
<acherv> nonsense that answer
<Kilos> Maaz, telkom mail is <reply> TM-SOC@telkom.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> you gotta get through to the data okes and make them please explain
<Kilos> as in how can a case be closed without doing anything
<Kilos> grrr
<acherv> Sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error.
<acherv> message crash
<Kilos> lol just a popup
<Kilos> did you see the details
<acherv> ya
<Kilos> hi bomberman 
<bomberman> hey Kilos!
<acherv> it's about ryth...
<Kilos> ryth?
<Kilos> music?
<acherv>  rhythmbox
<acherv> yep
<Kilos> install vlc for music and videos
<bomberman> any Ubuntu evangelist in Cape Town wants to organize an event on 25th May? http://100in1day.co.za/ 
<acherv> break time
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things today?
<Kilos> ok just fighting telkom
<Kilos> my connection has dropped 3 times today
<magespawn> so nothing new then
<Kilos> no man used to be slow but constant
<Kilos> got a mail addy for them as well
<Kilos> the case i opened last week has been closed with no contact with me or any feedback
<Kilos> so now its going up to managerial level
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> that does happen, and not only with telkom
<Kilos> unless they bin it as well
<Kilos> ill keep mailing them till they fix it or offer to pay my voda airtime
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> now that would be cool and ironic
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> saw a voda add last night on the idiot box
<Kilos> they offering a 2g+2g but didnt see the cost
<magespawn> day + night?
<Kilos> ya i think so
<Kilos> didnt see the whole add
<magespawn> Kilos are you afrikaans or english?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why you ask?
<Kilos> english man
<magespawn> idiot box i always took to be a english term
<magespawn> but your afrikaans is good
<Kilos> its actually slang for tv from the cb days
<Kilos> i grew up in van der merwe land
<magespawn> my mom used to use it all the time and she never was near cb ever.
<Kilos> ya but maybe her parent did
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> or friends
<Kilos> good buddy time was long ago
<magespawn> maybe, do not think so though, they were english english, not from sa at all
<Kilos> i wonder if google will know
<magespawn> ask
<Kilos> Maaz, google the saying idiot box for tv
<Maaz> Kilos: "The new, new TV golden age - CNN.com" http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/06/showbiz/golden-age-of-tv/index.html :: "Television no longer the idiot box | Information, Gadgets, Mobile ..." http://www.news.com.au/technology/television-no-longer-the-idiot-box/story-e6frfro0-1226628385361 :: "The Gmod Idiot Box - Television Tropes & Idioms"
<Maaz> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheGmodIdiotBox :: "The Nasty Patty / The Idiot Box - TV.com" http://www.tv…
<magespawn> well there we go, on my phone at the moment, will click when back at the shop.
<Kilos> lol
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<psyatw> I´m on pidgin now, much better and easier to join many channels than webchat
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<Kilos> psyatw, on windows?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<psyatw> Kilos, yeah, so this is one of the best solutions for me
<psyatw> hoi charl
<Kilos> you can also get xchat for windows too
<psyatw> I have installed irssi too, but I haven´t figured out how to configure it yet
<Kilos> but pidgin is good if its working
<Kilos> hehe i battled with irssi
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> you can use mirc on windows
<magespawn> psyatw there is also a quassel version for windows, both complete and client
<psyatw> I guess I could, but I prefer free software
<psyatw> magespawn, I will look into that, thanks
<psyatw> I need good language support too (Asian languages), that´s why I keep coming back to pidgin
<Kilos> xchat was free
<Kilos> Maaz, google free xchat for win7
<Maaz> Kilos: "A. We ask you to evaluate the product for free for 30 days to ... - XChat" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Windows - How to get XChat for free! - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5YgBkpZMT8 :: "Free XChat for Windows - SUSEUnbound"
<Maaz> http://suseunbound.forum-free.ca/t255-free-xchat-for-windows :: "The Top 7 Best Free IRC Clients for W…
<psyatw> btw, can you imagine that here in Poland you can get 50Mbit/s broadband internet for only 17.5 euros
<psyatw> ?
<Kilos> whew
<psyatw> yeah, I was surprised by that too
<psyatw> and my connection at my flat is more stable than it was even in the Netherlands
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> our government says anything more than 256kbps is broadband
<psyatw> I am just not sure about their policies when it comes to downloading
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> nice psyatw
<psyatw> haha
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> so I don´t actually miss anything from home, except for my family perhaps :)
<magespawn> later all battery dying
<psyatw> see you later magespawn
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<psyatw> welcome back magespawn
<magespawn> carmageddon for andriod promo in the play store, free for today only
<Kilos> there ive mailed telkom as well
<Kilos> i hate the "môre is nog n dag" attitude
<magespawn> we have a similar saying in Hluhluwe, just without that same sense of urgency
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> brb pick up fish time
<Kilos> k
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> hi Kilos, psyatw 
<charl> how's it going?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<psyatw> I am also fine, thanks
<charl> i'm good
<charl> nice long weekend for me, from yesterday until sunday
<charl> need to clean my apartment though, it's been getting dirty again
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> but it's nice to take a break, had a couple of busy months this year so far
<charl> i finally upgraded my work pc to ubuntu 13.04, it turns out that vmware workstation 9.0.2 has no trouble with kernel 3.8 (for me)
<Kilos> nice
<charl> in unrelated news, i fully switched to using freetalk for xmpp/jabber now
<charl> it's a really nice command-line xmpp client
<Kilos> sigh no power on the 13th again
<Kilos> 0800 to 1800
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> you back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> that was quick
<Kilos> just finished watering my strawberries and other plants
<magespawn> strawberries are nice to grow for decoration and fruit
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> women love eating them
<magespawn> i do, and it is a lot nicer if there is a women involved
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> :D
<charl> chocolate covered strawberries
<charl> with whipped cream
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> fresh stranberry daiquiris
<magespawn> strawberry
<Kilos> wassat daiquiris thing?
<magespawn> a cocktail, i might have spelt it wrong
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daiquiri
<charl> yuck, sugar in a cocktail drink
<charl> they often throw sugar in bock beer too, not for me thank you
<Kilos> hmm... methinks only good fruits in alcohol are marulas and yellow peaches
<charl> when i used to live in africa i used to throw amarula in my coffee
<magespawn> i used to serve a lot of them on ladies nights
<Kilos> lol
<charl> this stuff for those that don't know: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amarula
<Kilos> amarula very lekker and yellow peach mampoer
<charl> ladies nights.... :D
<charl> oh, you mean at a bar?
<charl> never had mampoer myself, afaik it's strong
<charl> haha, when i googled for it i got an afrikaans wikipedia page, very nice http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mampoer
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> yes i worked for some time as a waiter/barman/manager of various restuarants 
<Kilos> the after taste of the yellow peaches is the best part
<charl> all this talk of peaches, strawberries and ladies... let's move on to a different topic :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> psyatw: i see you moved to poland :)
<charl> from your host that is
<psyatw> charl, yes, I did :)
<charl> hoe bevalt het?
<psyatw> I left last Sunday and arrived on Monday
<psyatw> het bevalt me erg goed eigenlijk
<charl> nice :)
<psyatw> alles is hier vrij goed geregeld en het ziet er ook vrij modern uit allemaal :)
<charl> that's interesting, i have never been to poland and i always hear it's such a poor country
<charl> but what you hear and how it is is always two different things
<charl> are always
<psyatw> it may be a poor country, but you have the newest shopping malls and all the latest stuff here
<charl> amazing
<charl> not what i would have expected
<charl> sounds nice
<psyatw> in some respect Western Europe may still be ahead, but I don´t perceive the differences to even be that big
<charl> how's the internet access
<psyatw> and as my uncle has told me before and I´m witnessing myself now, Poland may pass the Netherlands by in a number of years
<psyatw> it´s also great, I should say
<psyatw> you can get a 50 Mbit/s connection for about 17,5 euros
<charl> wow, that's not bad
<georgelappies> Kilos: good thanks :)
<charl> i pay a lot more than that
<psyatw> not to mention, it´s very stable too
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> not that i can say i ever have problems with my cable but i feel ziggo is way too expensive
<charl> i pay 50+ euro per month for a stupid 60mbit connection
<charl> has not kept up with the times
<charl> and i live in like one of the *very* few cities in NL that does not have FTTH
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> so i am stuck on eurodoxis
<psyatw> you can even get 250 Mbit/s connections here
<charl> yeah i think NL with all it's wealth is going to lose ground to the "upcoming" countries
<charl> living is too expensive, tax is high, etc
<psyatw> but the thing is that they could have prevented all of this
<charl> in germany the salaries seem to be higher and the cost of living lower
<psyatw> I don´t really plan to go back to the Netherlands
<charl> yeah it's all of these stupid politics, people have just started living off the land
<psyatw> yeah, even germany is doing things better
<charl> off the fat of the land i mean
<charl> welfare state
<charl> i have to be honest i don't know if i want to continue living in the netherlands for the next 10 years
<charl> i am strongly considering my opportunities in germany
<charl> i just need to get my german up to scratch, quite frankly it's "echt sheisse" :)
<psyatw> I sure as hell didn´t want to, so I took my stuff and left :P
<Symmetria> heh check this out
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/964056_10151555491905528_618243496_o.jpg
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/919027_10151555492025528_1319082040_o.jpg
<charl> what the heck is that supposed to be
<Symmetria> heh, I took one of those old hooves my dog had been chewing and stuck it under an extreme macro lens 
<psyatw> I can only see things changing in 10 years and frankly at my age I don´t have the time to wait for that anymore
<Symmetria> charl, its an EXTREMELY high powerful magnification lens 
<charl> ah i see
<charl> it looks like some hair in a mess :)
<Symmetria> heh, its fascinating though, but god that lens is hard to use
<Symmetria> its a no-focus lens, meaning the entire focus is done by distance from the object
<Symmetria> and if you dont use a remote trigger on the camera, you aint gonna get anything
<psyatw> charl, you could talk to me if you want to, my German is far from scheisse :)
<charl> i feel ashamed of my german for someone who lives a few KM (literally like 15KM from my apartment) from germany
<charl> anycase, i have to be off, bbl
<psyatw> see you later charl
<magespawn> if you pay 50 euro for 60 mbit line that is about the same we pay in sa for a 1mbit line with an uncapped account (not unshaped)
<psyatw> wow
<psyatw> that sounds like 2001 for us
<magespawn> yup and vdsl 40mbit uncapped at about R10 699.00 per month\
<magespawn> that is if you can get it
<magespawn> i saw some prices from canada 175mbps in and out and 300gb usage for about R1000.00 per month 
<magespawn> most sa links out are half or less of the incoming speeds
<magespawn> so 1mbit in is 512 out, and most uncapped is shaped
<Squirm> magespawn: look at google isp in the US
<Squirm> actually, China just got 2Gbps down and 1Gbps up
<Squirm> for like R400 or something crazy
<Squirm> Japan*
<Squirm> When hitched to a two-year contract, web surfers will be set back 4,980 yen ($51) per month and pony up a required 52,500 yen (roughly $540) installation fee, which is currently being waived for folks who apply online.
<Squirm> Maaz: 51usd to zar
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<Squirm> Maaz: google 51usd to zar
<Maaz> Squirm: "Convert 51 US Dollar to Euro - 51 USD to EUR Exchange Rates" http://www.currency-converter-calculator.com/convert/USD/EUR/51 :: "51(USD) - US Dollar Exchange Rates" http://usd.fx-exchange.com/aud/51-exchange-rates.html :: "XE: (USD/AUD) US Dollar to Australian Dollar Rate" http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=USD&To=AUD :: "TRY to USD
<Maaz> - Currency Converter" http://themoneyconverter.com/TRY/USD.aspx :: "Currency Calculator …
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> R464
<magespawn> home time later all
<charl> anyone here using openbox as a DE?
<charl> i'm looking for recommendations on a good taskbar-like panel
<charl> there were a couple i used to use but that was years ago, the one was tint2 but the others i forgot the name
<trender> i use openbox for packing stuff :)
<trender> right before i stick it in the garage
<Kilos> i think the monkey does charl 
<trender> yea the monkey uses openbox for his bannanas
<Kilos> no man on crunchbang linux
<trender> crunchbang
<trender> sounds horrible man
<Kilos> thats another linux os
<trender> and what about mint is that also linux ?
<Kilos> ya
<confluency> charl: tint2 still seems to be going.
<charl> crunchbang does indeed use openbox
<charl> i tried it a while back but i want to use my own custom setup based on ubuntu
<charl> confluency: it used to be the best one i could find, i probably will just stick to that then
<confluency> I have no better suggestions; I just use the normal Fluxbox toolbar in Fluxbox.
<charl> hmmm, maybe i even try crunchbang again, just been looking at it
<charl> ah the latest version is built on top of debian 7 that was released the other day
<charl> i tried debian 7 actually, as with any debian version it's quite a step :)
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/5Mb531g.png
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/t4N9r3g.jpg
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/yvbemGW.jpg
<charl> bah sorry, wrong window :)
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<charl> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-11
<Kilos> morning all.
<Kilos> eish inetpro what happened?
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh, so like, my html skills have always truely sucked
<Symmetria> and my flash skills have been non-existent
<Symmetria> so Im kinda impressed that this lightroom thingy, I just discovered, churns out templated photo gallery websites 
<Symmetria> lol, select photos, select template, insert ftp information, hit go ;p
<Kilos> lucky hey?
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/photography/
<Symmetria> check it out :)
<Kilos> size?
<Symmetria> shouldnt be that big
<Kilos> haha what is your not that big?
<Symmetria> umm images are like 200k each
<Symmetria> so seriously not big :)
<Symmetria> probably 3 meg for the entire site
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ah its all your photos
<Symmetria> yeah, I was just experimenting :) 
<Symmetria> but lol literally in lightroom, I just selected a bunch
<Symmetria> gave it an ftp server
<Symmetria> and hit "upload to web gallery"
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> and thats what popped out, lol, havent played with the templates etc
<Kilos> looks good
<Kilos> leave it light
<Kilos> mobile peeps suffer
<Symmetria> heh that software even asks you when you publish if you wanna watermark or anything else
<Symmetria> its fantastic :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> whew its cold up here. wind freezing and strong
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu?
<Kilos> im doing something wrong with putty
<Kilos> and have no idea what it could be
<charl> i'm doing well thanks
<charl> i'm on ubuntu yes
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> do you have putty installed
<charl> nope
<charl> are you running putty on windows, or on an emulator?
<charl> wine or so
<Kilos> on ubuntu
<Kilos> trying to get in here
<Kilos> http://105.225.161.189:8090/
<charl> oh wait, i see there is an ubuntu package for putty
<Kilos> login is admin and password is squareone
<charl> didn't know
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> for some reason it dont accept me login in with that username of admin
<Kilos> you gotta go in with telnet
<trender> incompatability with the telnet client settings
<charl> ah i see, interesting
<Kilos> do you have a workaround?
<trender> the only client that logs in perfectly is hyperterminal for winxp
<trender> as far as i cant tell
<trender> with default settings that is
<Kilos> something in the putty settings charl that dont agree
<Kilos> maybe it sees our utf-8 as japanese
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> hmmm, i don't see anything in that web interface that is related to ssh
<charl> just quickly looking
<charl> strange
<trender> speaking of putty i havnt had my morning movement yet :)
<Kilos> nope it opens with telnet
<trender> telnet is the only way to access this box at an OS level
<Kilos> ive tried ssh and the other options in putty but only telnet gets there
<trender> the support documentation says you should use Hyperterminal to access the telnet client
<trender> but i dont know how the blazehen accessed the box
<trender> he was inside the box messing with the OS
<trender> i think he was the first oke to successfully log in besides myself
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos, hi
<trender> kilos this boxes OS resides in firmware so if you reset the box it automatically transfers the OS to the drive
<trender> to effect OS upgrade you would need to update the firware
<trender> firmware
<Kilos> ya but it will need to know where to find that upgrade
<trender> well all you linux gurus should be able to hack this box to a working state
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened where?
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> with you tweeting at 3am inetpro 
<Kilos> hi
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> brain not coming to a rest
<inetpro> to much to do in the coming weeks
<Kilos> ah not a break down
<inetpro> nope, but it's coming
<Kilos> you mustnt lose sleep over something thats in the future
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> we're moving from the city centre to Hatfield
<inetpro> lot and lots of stuff to do
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> to a new building with a new network and all
<Kilos> ah that could be better once sorted
<Kilos> and no rats
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> charl, you use only the ip addy with putty
<Kilos> 105.225.161.189
<Kilos> stupid have linux imbedded and wanting to use a windows client
<charl> you should be able to use any ssh client, why can't you use openssh?
<Kilos> only telnet gets there
<charl> and the linux telnet client?
<Kilos> it dont accept anything else
<Kilos> putty
<charl> that is very strange
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> sounds like they are doing something weird, i mean telnet is telnet
<charl> ssh is ssh
<charl> i find it all very strange
<trender> this box was designed in 2007 man 
<Kilos> it says ssh refused
<trender> hyperterminal client logs in first shot ounce again "mabee thats a clue"
<charl> inetpro: you're in london? or is that another hatfield
<inetpro> charl: Hatfield in Pretoria
<charl> oh i see, i was looking at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatfield,_Hertfordshire
<charl> ah, found it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatfield,_Pretoria
<Kilos> further to travel inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately yes
<Kilos> through town
<Kilos> eish
<charl> i used to work at a company in erasmusrand
<inetpro> but they say a change is as good as a holiday
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> afternoon*
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> ya inetpro for a day or two
<Kilos> but having all new stuff might make the future probs less
<inetpro> Kilos: no choice, will make the best of it where ever I go
<Kilos> thats the attitude
<inetpro> lots of fun and games
<inetpro> actually can't wait 
<inetpro> hence the brain working overtime
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Squirm, work out putty for me so i can get into this little server
<Kilos> 105.225.161.189
<Squirm> what do you mean, work out putty?
 * inetpro trying to consider all the many eventualities that were not considered properly as we get closer to the actual move
<Kilos> putty is a remote desktop thing
<inetpro> or rather those that may not have been planned properly
<Squirm> putty is an ssh client
<Kilos> inetpro, there is nothing you can do till then so sleep
<Kilos> pswd is squareone
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you trying to do with putty when you have Ubuntu with a proper ssh client?
<Kilos> ya but that server only accepts telnet
<inetpro> Kilos: ubuntu also has a telnet client by default
<Squirm> then in putty, tick the telnet radio button
<Kilos> it wont allow ssh inetpro 
<Kilos> i have Squirm but it dont recognise the user login
<Kilos> i get to it but cant login
<Squirm> and in Ubuntu, you could `telnet 105.225.161.189`
<Kilos> i thought it could be a setting that im doing wrong
<Kilos> from cli?
<inetpro> but Kilos, you don't need telnet to get in there
<inetpro> you need a browser
<Kilos> ya ive been there with a browser but also them settings i dunno what to do
<Kilos> not the same thing
<inetpro> well who gave you the address?
<Kilos> going in with telnet shows you its keyboard methinks
<Kilos> trender
<Kilos> but he is not a linux guy
<inetpro> trender trying to set up a honeypot?
<Kilos> so he wants to know how to install stuff
<inetpro> or he wants us to shut down that box for him?
<Kilos> he wants to know how to use it or fix it or something
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> how long is a piece of string?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if he can get them sorted he can sell them as servers or whatever else they could be used for
<charl> lol, change the password so he can't get in :) the info is in the irc logs now
 * acherv is trying to get what Kilos and inetpro speak about
<Kilos> acherv, read the logs if you can
<acherv> Kilos, for today or ....
<Kilos> no man charl 
<Kilos> today only
<inetpro> lunchtime
<charl> :)
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> from 11.30 am
<acherv> Kilos, ok
<Kilos> tell me how to get in there with putty
<Kilos> i can save you some time acherv 
<acherv> nice
<Kilos> http://105.225.161.189:8090/
<Kilos> then install putty from the repos in ubuntu
<acherv> what's that?
<Kilos> its a tiny server
<acherv> ok
<acherv> and ...
<Kilos> putty is a remote desktop tool i thinki its called
<Kilos> 105.225.161.189
<Kilos> in putty that is the ip you enter
<Kilos> user is admin and password is squareone
<Squirm> Kilos: I logged in
<Squirm> I have a telnet client installed
<Kilos> how Squirm 
<Squirm> on the cli, just type what I said
<Squirm> telnet 105.225.161.189
<Kilos> yay im in too ty
<Squirm> [12:12:37] .:Squirm:. and in Ubuntu, you could `telnet 105.225.161.189`
<Kilos> putty was driving me mad
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> ty lad, now why doesnt putty do the same
<Kilos> its also supposed to work
<Squirm> it should
<Kilos> maybe if one parts the drive one can install ubuntu server there
<Kilos> it seems as if my putty is sending the wrong char set or something
<Kilos> maybe putty wants to see a gui
<Kilos> ty for your help Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> has anyone here tried Ubuntu Touch yet?
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey charl '-'/
<charl> how's it going
<Cantide> oh~ only saw your message now -.-
<Cantide> it is going well :)
<Cantide> what about you?
<acherv> .
<Kilos> acherv, have you foned 183 yet
<acherv> no
<acherv> I haven't a problem today
<acherv> just restart my computer
<Kilos> wassup acherv 
<acherv> Kilos, cool
<Kilos> oh sorted?
<zeref_> hmmm
<Kilos> acherv, you can type in cli sudo touch /forcefsck and file system check will be run on rebooting
<acherv> Kilos, is it?
<zeref_> herro
<Kilos> hi zeref_ 
<CanEat> hi'-'
<Moreece> Help
<Moreece> I hate 3945ABG intel wireless drivers
<Kilos> hi Moreece 
<Moreece> I am forever battling
<Kilos> weelcome to ubuntu-za
<Moreece> wifi disconnect, no reconnect, password retries
<Moreece> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> explain the prob nicely and hang around till someone can help you\
<Moreece> I'm ranting but i seriously want this ubuntu to work on this laptop, but fear if I dont come right soon. I'll be leaving ubuntu for greener pastures
<Kilos> tell us about yourself first
<Moreece> I have a toshiba satellite pro laptop
<Moreece> me? 
<Kilos> what you using etc
<Kilos> what ubuntu release etc
<Moreece> currently on 12.04 
<Moreece> 12.10 killed my laptop
<Moreece> so I went back to 12.04
<Kilos> ok i use that too
<Moreece> have downloaded 13.04 
<Moreece> might install later today
<Moreece> but that is another story
<Kilos> lol
<Moreece> my 12.04 edition, continually drops its wifi connect
<Moreece> it seems to be an issue with intel 3945AB cards
<Moreece> I am blue from trying
<Kilos> ok lets see what we can find
<Kilos> Maaz, google 12.04 continually dropping wifi connection
<Maaz> Kilos: "12.04 - Dropped wireless connections and reconnections with a ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/127094/dropped-wireless-connections-and-reconnections-with-a-broadcom-bcm4321 :: "12.04 - Wireless connection drops every 30 seconds on an Asus ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/128269/wireless-connection-drops-every-30-seconds-on-an-asus-eee-pc-with-an-
<Maaz> atheros-car :: "12.04 - Wireless connection keeps losing connection - Ask Ubuntu" http://askub…
<Kilos> Maaz, google 12.04 - Wireless connection keeps losing connection
<Maaz> Kilos: "12.04 - Wireless connection keeps losing connection - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/196586/wireless-connection-keeps-losing-connection :: "12.04 - Dropped wireless connections and reconnections with a ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/127094/dropped-wireless-connections-and-reconnections-with-a-broadcom-bcm4321 :: "12.04 - Wireless connection
<Maaz> is lost periodically and without apparent ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/128024/wir…
<Kilos> Moreece, have you checked some of them out
<Moreece> yes, I've scavenged the askubuntu forums
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> most the guys here go shopping etc on saterdays so only get here later
<Moreece> I'm going raring ringtail ... lets see how that plays out
<Kilos> ok and come let us know
<Kilos> you done all your update/upgrades hey?
<Moreece> .... difficult without connectivity
<Moreece> but essentially yes
<Kilos> ya but there are some things that just work better after an upgrade
<Kilos> fixes lots of things
<Kilos> ah you have
<Kilos> are you in a good wireless area Moreece ?
<Kilos> not the signal dropping
<Kilos> where are you?
<acherv> Kilos, later
<Moreece> its my wlan at home
<Kilos> ok acherv 
<Kilos> ah so signal is good
<Moreece> yes, rebooting this laptop quick 
<Kilos> k
<superfly> Maaz: google for 3945ABG intel wireless disconnect ubuntu
<Maaz> superfly: "Bug #348204 “[Jaunty] Intel wireless 3945ABG is unstable and dis ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/348204 :: "Bug #425455 “[karmic] Wireless LAN disconnects frequently # Chip ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/425455 :: "Wireless disconnect followed by inability to detect any networks - Intel"
<Maaz> http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/pro3945abg/sb/CS-031631.htm :: "11.10 - Wireless connection keeps dropping with an Intel 3945ABG .…
<Kilos> ty superfly and hi
<Kilos> i think he knows more than i do
<Kilos> aw looks like he killed his lappy or else got it working so dont need help
<Squirm> ...
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey Squirm 
<kbmonkey> hello you peeps
<kbmonkey> what is everyone up to
<Kilos> most arent here even
<Kilos> wassup by you?
<kbmonkey> awe nice and cold today. learning some bash
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey did you see that mail fro maia about the job at mxit
<kbmonkey> yup
<Symmetria> haha disney tried to trademark the name of a public holiday
<Symmetria> and got told to go screw themselves
<kbmonkey> didnt disney sign a deal to make some ridiculous amount of star wars movies one a year?
<Symmetria> disney does some strange things
<kbmonkey> they're a loathsome bunch. then again george butchered the star wars saga already :p
<kbmonkey> you've seen their wartime propaganda videos they made during world war? 
<zeref_> hmmm
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/964134_10151556900390528_172697592_o.jpg
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> screwing around
<kbmonkey> what are you smoking there Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lol 
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-12
<Squirm-> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<trender> more oom
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>    _
<Kilos> more trender 
<trender> did you grease the box ?
<trender> find anything loose in there ?
<Kilos> not yet stills trying to work out what it needs and how to install it
<Kilos> stupid thing wants to go to that dead site
<trender> ya i can see no hurry
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<Squirm-> mmm
<Squirm-> squash time
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm- 
<Squirm-> hi Kilos 
<Squirm-> hmm
<Squirm> chat later
<zeref_> sigh
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy Cantide 
<Kilos> wassup zeref_ 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Kilos> when one downloads a ubuntu image is it in tar.gz?
<Kilos> if not how do i make it tar.gz
<Cantide> erm
<Cantide> it's usually .iso
<Cantide> tar.gz is just a compressed format, like .zip
<Kilos> ya but that squareone thing wants to see an image in tar
<Kilos> so if i can link it to the tar file inna sky i might get ubuntu installed on it
<Kilos> its some kinda old linux that uses cfs not fsck so im lost
<magespawn> good day 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/913988_10151557968890528_605017952_o.jpg
<Symmetria> lol I love its little teeth
<magespawn> looks like a still day
<Kilos> yip quiet
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2050vXnfq
<Kilos> reply from telkom peeps
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944179_10151557970445528_979176782_n.jpg <=== lol love how the tortise is hiding from the lizard
<Kilos> upgrades take 6-12 months
<Symmetria> lol kilos thats telkom working fast
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont think they expected mobile to spread like it has so bad planning before is now what they gotta try catch up on
<Symmetria> kilos lol if they didnt expect it they idiots
<Kilos> well duh!
<Kilos> we all know that
<Kilos> but it looks promising for next year
<Kilos> they the only ones that dont know they are idiots
<magespawn> at least you got a response out of them Kilos
<Kilos> yeah after many calls and now the mail
<Kilos> mail seems more likely to get some reaction
<magespawn> you can prove the mail was sent and recieved
<magespawn> with date and time
<magespawn> maybe the people you read the email are just more service orientated
<magespawn> you=that
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> looks like the twits came and upgraded my tower here but their network is where the prob is
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bad communication
<Kilos> no good putting racing wheels on a uno
<magespawn> but why not? makes the uno look sharp
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> i have never seen the point of having a really good looking very fast car
<magespawn> you can only use one of its outstanding atributes at a time
<magespawn> attributes
<Kilos> ya i always went for the speed side not the looks
<Kilos> souped a beetle engine up to 82Kw same as a golf gti of the time
<Kilos> made a very fast beach buggy
<magespawn> i did a similar thing to my beach buggy, put two carbs on it
<magespawn> not fuel efficient, but fun to drive
<Kilos> hehe i did major porting on heads , hot can lightened flywheel, bored to 18oo and lots more i forget
<Kilos> ate juice ya
<magespawn> this one had some work done on it already, i just put in a carb on each side of the engine'
<magespawn> really wanted to get disc brakes but that was out of the budget
<Kilos> the good old days
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/921486_10151557969225528_614379189_o.jpg <=== that zebra has to be american, look how fat it is ;p
<Kilos> i had a huge weber carb in the middle
<magespawn> indeed, used to get from jozi to pretoria on R50 petrol
<magespawn> Symmetria: keep and eye one that one and you can get some excellent photos of a baby just now
<magespawn> or of predators eating the baby
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Symmetria: do you do physical network testing of the cables etc?
<magespawn> i love having the right tools for the job busy oogling this site http://www.platinumtools.com/kits/
<magespawn> later all home time 
<Symmetria> *hrm* 
<Symmetria> magespawn depends what you mean by physical testing
<Symmetria> most of the fiber physical test kits, heh, I borrow, hire, rent whatever those things
<Symmetria> they are insanely expensive
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za georgelappies nuvolari_ Tonberry 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<georgelappies> hiya Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :D
<smile4ever> My fingers hurt :P
<Kilos> why
<smile4ever> I did over 200 times the same move, mouse/keyboard cycle :P
<Kilos> lol
<smile4ever> Replacing numbers ;)
<smile4ever> And I'm far from ready :P
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> tooth ache
<Squirm> it sucks
<smile4ever> Squirm: :(
<Squirm> I think my 2 of my wisdom teeth have gotten tired of being left in the dark
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> oil of cloves from the chemist helps for pain
<Squirm> myprodol works too :P
<Kilos> go find that apache file for me
<Kilos> i told you morning head bad today
<Kilos> wrong page
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> and what apache file?
<Kilos> i see there are 9
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> but what do you want?
<Kilos> for that armv4 machine
<Kilos> eish
<smile4ever> Good night
<smile4ever> see ya all next week
<smile4ever> :p
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<zeref_> hmmm
<zeref_>  in a cable to a router and that port just begins to blink
<zeref_> o0o0
<zeref_> * what happens when you plug 
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/913815_10151558635530528_354944265_o.jpg <=== what thoughts on that photo
<zeref_> :P
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-05
<theblazehen> superfly: ty
<Kilos> oh yay inetpro is back. what time gussie?
<Kilos> morning everyone
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> hi Private_User jabberwocky93 Spekko 
<Spekko> more kilos
<jabberwocky93> hi Kilos
 * jabberwocky93 slaps Spekko with a large trout
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<Kilos> you early
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really, i'm just less late than usual ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> technically supposed to start at 8
<Kilos> hahaha
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> morning everybody else
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Golynx Rynomster 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Golynx> hi Kilos, Rynomster 
<Golynx> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> Rynomster, is a major lurker
<Kilos> forgets irc exists
<Golynx> @ first i thought he was a bot
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> no he has chatted
<Golynx> thats good
<Golynx> people are too busy these days to chitchat
<Kilos> yeah hard work making ends meet
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos , all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Golynx> hey theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<Private_User> ho Golynx
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> * sorry I meant to say hi Golynx
<Golynx> happy hi ho! Private_User :D
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> ohi
<theblazehen> hi superfly 
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> pyCharm looks good :)
<superfly> it's the least sucky of all the Python IDEs I've used
<superfly> it has an open source version too
<superfly> though because of my open source project I've been able to get a license for it
<Golynx> the free version only have support for python though
<Golynx> nice
<Golynx> perfect for you :)
<theblazehen> superfly: What features does a python IDE have over a plain text editor?
<superfly> theblazehen: code completion (for one)
<theblazehen> superfly: I believe vi mcan do that with addons
<theblazehen> vim can*
<theblazehen> Race conditions...
<superfly> PyCharm specifically has refactoring (rename a variable and it'll rename all uses of it), an import helper (use a class, press alt+enter and it adds an import statement for the class)
<superfly> project-wide find/replace
<theblazehen> ok, thats really nice
<superfly> vi's code completion is not intelligent
<superfly> it can't tell you what methods are associated with this object
<Golynx> on the fly code completion and error checking...etc is awesome 
<superfly> yup
<theblazehen> Damn, big download :/
<Kilos> hi superfly AndChat|99281 tinuva 
<Kilos> i think this andchat be a bot
<theblazehen> Kilos: nope, android irc client
<Kilos> ah cant ping it
<nuvolari> oh hi
<theblazehen> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> middag nuvolari 
<Kilos> inetpro, jy bly?
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> hoekom?
<Kilos> jou krag is reg nou man!
<Kilos> ai! soek jy weer my epos addie
 * inetpro was op tot 2:00 vanoggend
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> fun and games
<Kilos> so inetpro is it fixed or still sorting probs?
<theblazehen> Eish, internet is slow today
<theblazehen> I'd literally rather take 3 56K modems and load balance them
<theblazehen> Easier than tethering my phone :(
<Kilos> what is the diffs between hard and softwater
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hardwater comes in cubes and is used to cool your drinks
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> that was an answer in a varsity quiz
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> +beer :D
<Golynx> what you studying there Kilos
<Kilos> not me man
<Kilos> was in a mail my sis got
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> only thing i study is staying alive
<Golynx> me too :(
<Kilos> sis will go to town this week with your dvd
<Kilos> then you better start earning
<Golynx> i though you meant health wise
<Kilos> ya that too
<Golynx> ty Kilos i will do so :)
<Kilos> like how to get rid of gall stones and other old peeps bugs
<Golynx> ya its something we all must experience sadly
<Golynx> but i will love to see what kinda computers are in heaven. Must be some mindblowing tech there :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> system76
<Kilos> i think thats what its called
<Kilos> Maaz, google system76
<Maaz> Kilos: "System76 - Ubuntu Laptops, Desktops, and Servers" https://www.system76.com/ :: "System76 - Ubuntu Laptops" https://www.system76.com/laptops/ :: "System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Bonobo Extreme" https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/bonx8 :: "System76 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System76 :: "System76 (system76) on Twitter"
<Maaz> https://twitter.com/system76 :: "System76 Support - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/f…
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> ya that store is in the gate on the way in
<Kilos> but they pricey
<Golynx> so heaven is all about "Unity" literally :D
<Kilos> no man all flavours of ubuntu
<Kilos> unity in the front of the shop
<Golynx> oh i see
<Golynx> people still have to upgrade
<Kilos> in a far back room is xubuntu
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed hows things by you?
<Golynx> so an ubuntu pc should cost cheaper in theory 
<Kilos> maybe if you can get someone to bring one in as a gift it wont be bad
<Kilos> but customs is 2k
<Golynx> ya thats true
<Kilos> so best to get rich, go there buy one and bring it back with you
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> i wonder how much of the worlds population have ever heard of the ubuntu OS
<Golynx> most of them are so used to windows
<Kilos> basically i think we just need a good strong marketing strategy
<Kilos> but then again peeps are scared of change
<Golynx> i agree
<Golynx> also creativity and bold new ideas are lacking in the ubuntu world to really put a unique edge to the platform
<theblazehen> Private_User: It was you I was chatting to about the mesh network, right?
<Private_User> theblazehen: yes
<theblazehen> I got connected :) To hyperboria, the worldwide mesh network
<theblazehen> Actually thinking of starting a mesh local
<Private_User> lekker, hows the speed and network performance?
<theblazehen> Not sure how to judge, whole internet been slow as shit today
<theblazehen> Maybe 10-20 % slower?
<Private_User> I wonder if you could combine the mesh network with the tor network? in that way stay private as well
<Private_User> I downloaded whonix so I am gonna try and set that up and check it out
<Private_User> anybody else tried whonix?
<Kilos> what is that
<Private_User> its another Linux OS based on the TOR project
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> Yeah, although that won't help much
<Private_User> I think whonix is based on debian so they say that Ubuntu commands will work on it
<theblazehen> CJDNS does similar function to tor
<Private_User> ok but I wondering if it will give like double the privacy and protection for anonymity
<Private_User> but thats just me thinking will have to research it
<Kilos> just get a network going that mobile users can connect to without paying isp's then you will be a hero
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yeah Kilos I would definitely like
<Private_User> that
<theblazehen> Kilos: sure
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> last coupla days the net has een slow
<Kilos> maybe its the pro messed it up
<Kilos> got a power cable in where an eth cable should be
<theblazehen> lol
<Private_User> LOL
<theblazehen> etherkiller anyone?
<theblazehen> At least it's not just me
<theblazehen> But my 3g still fast
<Kilos> lemme check speed here
<Kilos> eek down to half speed
<Kilos> 3mb/s was 6.4mb/s last week
<bushtech> welcome to my world lol
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> hi bushtech still not fixed?
<bushtech> better since last night
<bushtech> touch wood
<Kilos> a thats good
<Kilos> ya you havent been disconnecting today
 * bushtech looking around frantically for  a piece of wood
<Private_User> better than me, today I have been getting random disconnects but I was thinking it could because its very windy here and maybe the signal was an issue although my software says full signal
<Kilos> touch your head
<bushtech> done thanks
<Kilos> lol it works
<bushtech> thanks for reminding me
<Kilos> my dad always made me do that
<theblazehen> Kilos: for signal?
<bushtech> dads know best
<Kilos> touch wood man
<Kilos> i wonder where the bottleneck actually is with the speed prob
<Kilos> i dont think its 8ta
<theblazehen> Kilos: maybe telkom?
<theblazehen> or saix
<Kilos> or the undersea fibre
<theblazehen> Gonna try figure it out
<Kilos> some sites open fine and others take forever
<bushtech> undersea cable prob stolen
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> just performed a CTCP ping to my nick and got a reply of 12 seconds
<theblazehen> damn...
<Kilos> how do you do that Private_User 
<Private_User> you type /ping (nick)
<Kilos> in here?
<Private_User> yep
<Private_User> in you case /ping Kilos
<Kilos> its nearly instant but no time given
<Private_User> I just did one to you
<Private_User> the time will come up
<Private_User> did you get the one I sent you now
<Kilos> ya
<Private_User> but I did not get a time response yet
<Private_User> hmm...
<Kilos> at 16.08.03
<Kilos> 15.18.03 sorry
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> need to turn on the light
<Private_User> ok but seems like you getting my chat messages in here quite quick so it probably fine
<Kilos> 16.08.03
<Private_User> just did another one to myself
<Private_User> 0seconds
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Ping on mesh net around 500 ms, normal ping is 290 ms
<Private_User> looks like the speed here is not stable
<Private_User> performed one at http://speedtest.mybroadband.co.za/
<Private_User> first test server: Johannesburg ping: 151ms download speed: 545kbps upload speed: 20kbps
<Private_User> performed a second test now
<Private_User> Download Speed: 2217 kbps (277.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Private_User> Upload Speed: 22 kbps (2.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Private_User> Latency: 122 ms
<Private_User> 5/5/2014 4:26:46 PM
<Private_User> just performed a test to a Cape Town server
<Private_User> Download Speed: 2520 kbps (315 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 25 kbps (3.1 KB/sec transfer rate) Latency: 162 ms 5/5/2014 4:29:36 PM
<theblazehen> nice speed Private_User :)
<theblazehen> Download Speed: 146 kbps (18.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Upload Speed: 351 kbps (43.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Latency: 31 msDownload Speed: 146 kbps (18.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Upload Speed: 351 kbps (43.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Latency: 31 msDownload Speed: 146 kbps (18.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Upload Speed: 351 kbps (43.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Latency: 31 ms
<Private_User> ok let me check the international one now
<theblazehen> Holy fuck my upload is faster than my download..
 * theblazehen is also checking
<Kilos> language theblazehen 
<Kerbero> Download Speed: 8085 kbps (1010.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kerbero> Upload Speed: 31580 kbps (3947.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kerbero> Latency: 5 ms
<Kilos> \you too young to use that word
<theblazehen> hehe, yes Kilos :p
<Kerbero> my international is <1mbps both up and down :(
<theblazehen> Download Speed: 182 kbps (22.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Upload Speed: 362 kbps (45.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Latency: 197 ms
<Private_User> Kerbero: your speeds are awesome
<Kerbero> Private_User, ja, but only sometimes
<Kerbero> if noone is misusing our adsl
<Private_User> Kerbero: what type of connection do you have
<Kerbero> wel..
<Kerbero> sanren
<Kilos> how do you get that info off speedtest.net
<Kilos> i cant copy paste it
<Private_User> my results for the international test
<theblazehen> Kilos: was using mybroadband test
<Private_User> Download Speed: 952 kbps (119 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 13 kbps (1.6 KB/sec transfer rate) Latency: 327 ms 5/5/2014 4:34:45 PM
<Private_User> and your line speed Kerbero?
<Private_User> cause I am using 3G
<Private_User> Kilos: http://speedtest.mybroadband.co.za/
<Kilos> ty
<Kerbero> Private_User, my office gets a 10mbps downlink chunk from the university's 10gbps local fibre connection
<Private_User> Kerbero: ah cool stuff
<Kerbero> if i use the main university internet my speedtest will likely do >400mbps download
<Kerbero> but a test will cost me around R100 then
<Kilos> Download Speed: 3897 kbps (487.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
<theblazehen> Kerbero: How much does it cost per GB from main connection?
<Kilos> Upload Speed: 2315 kbps (289.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kerbero> Kilos, thats good. Are you still on 3g?
<Kerbero> theblazehen, 1c/MB
<Kilos> ya 8ta with telkom d-link modem
<Kilos> its normally double that
<theblazehen> Kerbero: Nice:) What do you have to do to get that kinda connection?
<Kerbero> those telkom dlinks are nice routers
<Kerbero> theblazehen, be a student on campus
<Kilos> no the 3g modem i have
<Kerbero> or staff
<Kilos> dwm-156
<Kerbero> o
<Kilos> comes as a starter pack for R399
<Kerbero> didn't know dlink made those
<Golynx> these universities has the best connections :-/
<Kilos> 3.75g usb modem
<Kerbero> Golynx, yes, but they rip us off with the price
<Private_User> I miss T3 lines :( , I worked at a company that had T3 lines once and there was a guy there who got fired for downloading 3 TB of non-work releated data in apparently like a day which I still have trouble beleiving wel the in a day part
<Private_User> actually the amount of data was more
<Private_User> cannot remember the actualy amount but that is why I could not beleive the amount
<Private_User> and I remember at that time another colleague use to download porn and he was like dude this guy did not even download porn yet he got fired I better stop it cause now they gonna be very strict and monitor the network very closely
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> hows things going Kerbero you been quiet
<Private_User> btw theblazehen connecting via the mesh network once you connect do people connect via you as well or is that something seperate which you need to setup caue I wanna try it but worried about data usage?
<Private_User> *cause
<theblazehen> Private_User: they only connect through you if you set it up that way
<theblazehen> But then you need to port forward and shit, so no
<Private_User> theblazehen: ah ok great
<theblazehen> When you wanna set it up?
<theblazehen> Erm.. Any linux pros here?
<Private_User> well not sure just busy with some other stuff for now maybe closer to the weekend or maybe during the weekend
<Private_User> and I am also gonna try and setup the whonix
<theblazehen> Private_User: ok. Gimme a /msg when ready
<Private_User> theblazehen: sure thanks
<theblazehen> lsof
<theblazehen> oops
<Private_User> whonix uses your existing OS, you use via a virtual machine
<Private_User> but lots to be aware of in order to get the most out of it
<Private_User> and they say ubuntu is quite secure so best option as HOST OS but thats just something I read on another site not on the whonix site
<theblazehen> I'd just use tails
<theblazehen> More people use it
<Private_User> yep I have that as well have not tried it out though
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> there is alot I have downloaded but have not got around to test or try out
<Private_User> man I gotta start writing down these things like sort of a plan or checklist cause as we all knowyou can download a software today and tomorrow it would have a new version and your downloaded version is then outdated
<Private_User> lol
<theblazehen> lo
<theblazehen> l
<Kilos> bushtech, may i ask what you do there on the reserve
<Vince-0> !o/
<Private_User> anybody here android developers or anybody that downloaded and using the SDK ADT bundle from http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html?
<Private_User> sorry url = http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<Kilos> i tried android sdk here to try get whatsapp going but used a months data in a day trying to set it up
<Private_User> I am having issues with the software I updated it and all the updates downloaded but the application still states its the old version?
<Golynx> Private_User which version of android emulator you using
<Golynx> revision i mean
<Private_User> yeah I hear you Kilos I used lots of data around 4GB
<Private_User> luckily I used my nite surfer data
<Kilos> its a waste of data unless you actually need it for something
<Private_User> Golynx: let me check
<Golynx> i use it for developing phonegap apps. Not really waste time downloading apps
<Golynx> data*
<Private_User> ok its not starting could not load JVM
<Private_User> gonna have to restart
<Private_User> brb
<Private_User> ok no just needed to close a few applications
<Private_User> :)
<Private_User> the application states v 22.3.0 but I downloaded the update i.e. 22.6.2
<Private_User> and if I click check for updates it says not updates
<Private_User> but each time I start it it states that I need to update the software
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> revision 22 is enough for me
<Golynx> hi drussell
<Private_User> yeah but I am trying to go through the Android Developer training on the site and I don't get the options they get yet I downloaded everything via the SDK manager
<Private_User> any ideas on how to resolve without having to download again?
<theblazehen> Golynx: how is PhoneGap?
<Golynx> Private_User you mean you want to compile android apps as in .apk
<Golynx> theblazehen its great , a free world at last :)
<Golynx> javascript is everywhere, so many possibilities with it
<Private_User> Golynx: yep wanna try and writ my own apps
<Private_User> *write
<Golynx> Private_User i used http://netbeans.org/features/java/ in the past to compile android apps. 
<Golynx> there is a plugin to connect it to the android emulator so you can test your apps. 
<Private_User> ok but I am also a newbie at developing android apps so I am trying to go through the training at http://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/index.html
<Private_User> so I downloaded their SDK ADT bundle
<Golynx> http://www.nbandroid.org/
<Private_User> it uses eclipse
<Golynx> oh
<Golynx> i always used netbeans though
<Golynx> never used eclipse before
<Private_User> I do have Netbeans IDE as well but since I have already downloaded this bundle which used up 4GB of data since I decided to download everything under the SDK manager to see if that will solve the issue but it downloaded everything fine and states it has the latest version except that the Android ADT still states its at 22.3.0 and not 22.6.2
<Private_User> so I am wondering if I need to change a setting or configuration file somewhere?
<Kilos> check if they have an irc channel
<Kilos> then rev them
<Private_User> good idea Kilos, let me check
<Kilos> or maybe a forum or support channel or something
<Kilos> is there no help block in the app when its running?
<Golynx> there maybe an answer here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7852823/eclipse-wont-let-me-use-android-sdk-wrongly-claims-my-adt-is-out-of-date
<Private_User> checked the help Kilos no real help there
<Kilos> oi
<Private_User> Golynx: thanks looking at the link now
<Kilos> sometimes they put a link in the help section
<Private_User> damn that ADT bundle folder is 11.7GB
<Kilos> ouch
<Private_User> I am definitely not deleting and downloading again
<Private_User> although the zip file is only 408MB
<Private_User> and the updates used only 4GB of data
<Kilos> only
<Kilos> sjoe
<Private_User> so wondering how is that possible unless that zip file is really compressed to its max
<Private_User> lol Kilos yeah and I almost used the peak data luckily I cancelled it
<Private_User> and continued again after 00:00
<Kilos> enjoy
<Private_User> speaking about enjoy I think its time for me to go enjoy some dinner
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> haha better move
<Private_User> be back later
<Golynx> it took me around 300mb to set up my whole android dev environment, when i started experimenting with android
<Golynx> but that was 3 years ago and with netbeans
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hello Private_User, Golynx 
<Golynx> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> naand nuvolari gaanit?
<nuvolari> dit gaan ok dankie oom Kilos, en met oom?
<Kilos> hoekom is jy so skaars seun??
<Kilos> ek lewe nog dankie
<nuvolari> werk maak my lusteloos
<Kilos> lol en wat does jy dan
<nuvolari> kom net by die huis en is dan nie lus vir ander goed nie
<Kilos> jy moet hier kom huil man
<nuvolari> dit sal nie help nie oom :P
<Kilos> dit help altyd om goed uit te praat
<nuvolari> ag maar wat moet ek praat oom
<nuvolari> die mense hoog op voel 'n veer
<Kilos> dis altyd so seun en sal altyd so wees
<Kilos> jy moet aanpas daarmee en nie laat dit jou onstell nie
<nuvolari> my CV lê en brand - vra om opdateer te word
<nuvolari> dink dit is tyd vir nuwe weiveld
<Kilos> stuur dit uit maar moenie dink dinge gaan sommer verander nie
<nuvolari> ek het dalk kontakte vir ierland
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> dis koud daar man
<nuvolari> oom, as ek net 'n plek kan kry waar daar meer as 6 developers is behoort dit al anders te wees
<nuvolari> ek sal maar vir my goose kry om warm te bly :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> daai engelse meisies is vol nonsens
<Kilos> i go eat
<smile> have a nice meal :)
<Golynx> hey smile
<smile> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> hmm... now ill make it through the night
<Kilos> hi smile ty
<Golynx> its good to have a full tummy on a cold night :)
<Kilos> yeah i need it
<Kilos> added lotsa chili curry powder and pepper
<Kilos> im very warm inside now
<Golynx> lol 
<Golynx> that stuff make me run for the loo a few hours later
<Kilos> ouch
<Golynx> like that Schuster movie :D
<Kilos> i spent half my life eating durban indian curry so its habit now
<Kilos> i love hot foods
<Golynx> the one that guy went "Gloriaaaa!" 
<Kilos> i havent seen that one
<Golynx> its an old one, from 1995 or older i think
<Kilos> oh then maybe i have
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> yeah some people got stronger stomachs
<Kilos> talk to AndChat|99281 
<Golynx> its called Panic Mechanic ya
<Kilos> maybe i have it here on ians external
<Kilos> will take i lifetime to watch them all
<Kilos> i think 300+ movies and series
<Golynx> he got alot of movies
<Golynx> nothing on dvd ?
<Kilos> nope all on external 2TB drive
<Golynx> oh
<Golynx> ya thats probably worth a lifetime of movies
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont even get to see one a day
<Golynx> if you watch too much it make s you lazy lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was born lazy and got worse since then
<Golynx> somtimes its medical though. If you got a bad heart with a weak pump, one have no choice but to be lazy
<Private_User> hi nuvolari
<Private_User> sorry was away eating dinner then relaxing after a good meal
<Private_User> :D
<Private_User> oh yeah Golynx, and the acha, with red pepper, green pepper, black pepper and come free with toilet paper
<Private_User> hahaha
<Private_User> LOL
<Golynx> Private_User hahaha 
<Golynx> that was funny :D
<Private_User> yeah that movie was funny back in the day
<Golynx> Mr Padaman
<Golynx> those movies were forced on us really, with all the replays of them
<Private_User> yeah Glooooriaaaaaaaaaa en Padatjie
<Private_User> LOL
<Golynx> lol
<Private_User> although I think Panic Mechanic was the only movie that was not too bad cause many of them are just stupid
<Private_User> cause its like prank version of porn there is no real story line just stupid pranks, but I am speaking about some of the movies not all of them
<Golynx> yeah, most of the acting versions of his movies are hopeless
<Golynx> but they are cheesy comedies afterall, meant to be eaten like a packet of chips then thrown away
<Private_User> lol
<Golynx> :D
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Golynx> night Kilos
<Kilos> night my pro. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<theblazehen> hey, I used to use chatzilla
<theblazehen> like 5 years ago
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-06
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<theblazehen> hi bduk 
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk> Slaap ook ma lekker laat ne kilos
<Kilos> haha ya bduk maar ek is ouer so het n verskoning
<bduk> Nie veel ouer nie
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> heelwat
<bduk> Ek  staan ook ma net vroeg op omdat ek moet
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> lo jabberwocky93 
<Spekko> more kilos
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<Spekko> jabberwocky93 is maar stadig deesdae
 * jabberwocky93 slaps Spekko with a large trout
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> no one is immune to bad internet
<theblazehen> My internet is fast today :)
<theblazehen> Eish bitcoin price must go up soon
<theblazehen> As low as $420 this morning
<Kilos> you are right
<Kilos> Download Speed: 7519 kbps (939.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kilos> Upload Speed: 2700 kbps (337.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> they fixed something while we were sleeping
<theblazehen> heh you have good speed Kilos 
<theblazehen> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi who_da_fly something crashed
<Kilos> theblazehen, can you explain how that mining thing actually works
<Kilos> are they just using your pc and data or do you have to do things
<theblazehen> Kilos: basically your PC is looking for hashes that have a certain amount of 0 bits at the start which then shares those hashes with the mining pool which gives you bitcoins
<theblazehen> Just using your graphics card and data
<Kilos> oh so an unattended pc keeps mining as long as its online?
<theblazehen> Yep
<theblazehen> I've actually got a nice setup :)
<theblazehen> 9 Graphics cards
<Kilos> wow
<theblazehen> Cost just over 50 k
<Kilos> eeeek
<theblazehen> Yeah.. ONly makes a few hundred rand a day now though :(
<Kilos> how many bitcoins do you earn in a day
<theblazehen> Not 100% soure, but around R230 worth
<theblazehen> sure*
<Kilos> that will take forever to just make up the cost of your setup
<theblazehen> Yeah :/
<Kilos> oi
<theblazehen> Profitability was better
<Kilos> where do you plug 9 graphics cards in?
<theblazehen> 3 computers
<theblazehen> Want me to take a pic?
<Kilos> of one pc inside yeah
<theblazehen> Think I have on my phone. Lemme look
<Kilos> if i use the main graphics socket and plugin an ide card too stuff dont work
<theblazehen> What you mean by stuff don't work?
<theblazehen> Is it PCI or PCI-e?
<Kilos> e
<theblazehen> k
<theblazehen> Graphics card nice and cheap now :)
<Kilos> whew not really
<theblazehen> 280x for only around R3000 I think
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/Maybe 3500
<Kilos> my whole setup cost under 3k
<theblazehen> Maybe 3500 *
<Kilos> Zoinks! You've taken a wrong turn.
<theblazehen> Why?
<Kilos> oh the maybe not spaced
<theblazehen> Oh, that was accident
<Kilos> sort that link man
<theblazehen> Not a real link
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Typed it while waiting for image to upload, forgot about it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> but zionks opened fast
<Kilos> never heard that before
<theblazehen> http://www.wootware.co.za/powercolor-axr9-280x-3gbd5-t2dhe-oc-turboduo-radeon-r9-280x-384bit-pci-express-3-0-desktop-graphics-card.html Cards are cheap now
<theblazehen> GOt our for around 4500
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/57XPgSM
<theblazehen> Right link
<Kilos> oh its just mobo and cards
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> eish thats 4k for one card
<Kilos> i want a complete pc for that price
<Kilos> you got too much money
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<inetpro> Kilos: if you give me some energy your interwebs will speed up automagically
<theblazehen> inetpro: Can you speed mine up to? Please ? :)
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/eLtCI.jpg yeah, thats true..
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro trying to tackle the bull by the horns
<inetpro> feels like I was hit by a train this morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, what can i do to help you?
<inetpro> just give me some energy man
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> good idea, thanks
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Kilos> my speed is good today if you can make it even faster why havent you done it before
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> inetpro: Who you work for?
<Kilos> mine is nearly a mB/s  again today
<inetpro> theblazehen: don't worry, I have nothing to do with your speeds
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, I know. Was interested anyway
<Kilos> skelm
<theblazehen> My speeds normal now anyway
<Kilos> you wanted my energy for free mahala and for nothing
<Kilos> i will give you moral support my pro
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
 * inetpro is just some lowly sysadmin in some lost dungeon
<Kilos> liar
<Kilos> without you they crash
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos inetpro
<theblazehen> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> I'm out of IRL coffee
<theblazehen> Maaz, put a pot on please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> hi ChanServ 
<theblazehen> charl_: *
<charl_> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> Maaz do what you need to make coffee
<Maaz> theblazehen: *blink*
<theblazehen> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and theblazehen!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<Private_User> hi charl_
<Private_User> and morning to everybody else
<Kilos> hi Private_User net flying today
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> well I just logged in so lets see
<Kilos>  Download Speed: 7519 kbps (939.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Private_User> just performed a speed test at mybroadband
<theblazehen> I got some form of IPv^ !
<Private_User> International - Download Speed: 3158 kbps (394.8 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 137 kbps (17.1 KB/sec transfer rate) Latency: 277 ms 5/6/2014 9:40:05 AM
<Private_User> Johannesburg - Download Speed: 4317 kbps (539.6 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 479 kbps (59.9 KB/sec transfer rate) Latency: 112 ms 5/6/2014 9:41:20 AM
<Private_User> Cape Town - Download Speed: 5474 kbps (684.3 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 326 kbps (40.8 KB/sec transfer rate) Latency: 117 ms 5/6/2014 9:43:36 AM
<theblazehen> IPv6 *
<charl_> theblazehen: what did you do ?
<Kilos> thats the fastest you have had so far
<theblazehen> charl_: CJDNS. It's a mesh network that uses IPv6
<theblazehen> well Hyperboria, which runs on CJDNS
<charl_> never heard of it
<theblazehen> http://hyperboria.net/
<theblazehen> Pretty good performance..
<Golynx> o/
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<charl_> very interesting
<theblazehen> I'd actually love to set up a south african node
<theblazehen> But I can't forward my ports :/
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> charl_: ping6 uppit.us
<theblazehen> PING uppit.us(fc3a:956e:4b69:1c1e:5ebc:11a5:3e71:3e7e) 56 data bytes
<theblazehen> 64 bytes from fc3a:956e:4b69:1c1e:5ebc:11a5:3e71:3e7e: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=60
<theblazehen> time=606 ms*
<theblazehen> Not too bad, considering my point on entry node is in the US
<theblazehen> Ping to my vps in NY is 251 ms
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> Harvard researchers have succeeded in creating quantum switches that can be turned on and off using a single photon...
<inetpro> http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2014/04/flipping-the-switch/
<theblazehen> inetpro: Nice!
<charl_> theblazehen: interesting, from a regular ipv6 node i get: From 2001:610:f00:4044::45 icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: No route
<theblazehen> charl_: yeah, isn't connected to main IPv6 network
<theblazehen> Think it needs entries in BGP or something for that?
<charl_> that's not very handy, making an exclusive little island like that
<theblazehen> yeah, I know
<theblazehen> AFAIK there is another open network that used BGP, not sure if it's connected to main network
<theblazehen> But CJDNS is fully encrypted, etc. Encrypted to each nodes public key
<charl_> that's a very nice concept but i don't like this island mentality, it's like the english
<theblazehen> charl_: yeah, I get that
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<charl_> if they made it so that it operates across the public network but then adds an extra layer on top it would have been awesome
<charl_> but not this
<theblazehen> https://dn42.net/Home
<charl_> and if they made it optional
<theblazehen> charl_: ^
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> You should actually read whitepaper of cjdns. Want a link?
<charl_> very interesting
<theblazehen> https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns/blob/master/doc/Whitepaper.md
<charl_> nice, thanks
<theblazehen> I still have a little diffiulty understanding how the routing works :/ :(
<theblazehen> Oh man.. Just got the new firefox on my windows vm :( 
<theblazehen> Forgot about new UI
<theblazehen> Private_User, Kilos, charl_ :Would you guys be interested in a south african hyperboria node?
<Kilos> i dont understand what thats all about 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<theblazehen> Kilos: the mesh network I told you guys about
<Kilos> but if it can cut mobile data costs of course im interested
<Kilos> useless i go to something but still need to pay 8ta
<theblazehen> Well it might not cut costs yet.. Unless you can get a wifi link to a guy with adsl or something
<Private_User> if it eventually leads to free internet I am in
<theblazehen> Private_User: great
<theblazehen> Was just wondering if it's worth paying for the server
<theblazehen> R200 per month ?!
<Kilos> the idea is great but to find peeps that will share their wifi is another story
<Private_User> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah. Thats why I'm gonna try and work on a way to pay people for sharing their internet connection
<Kilos> Private_User, what the closest wifi to you?
<Private_User> you right some people feel they paying for their access so everybody else should go and get their own
<Private_User> I don't think there is any close to me
<Kilos> im sure my net is faster than the peeps up the road using voda and then wifi locally
 * mazal is busy installing 14.04
<Kilos> ill actually mail telkom again and see whats involved for them to do the wifi bit from this mobile tower of theirs
<mazal> Struggling to remember everything that needs to be added :P
<Kilos> mazal, 14.04 is lekker
<theblazehen> Heh, this hyperboria search engine...
<theblazehen> No results. Didn't find shit. Try the !s command to search using Socialnode.
<mazal> Baise stadig met performance oom
<mazal> baie even
<Kilos> they just disabled some things by default so you can google lots
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> myne is beter as 12.04
<Private_User> theblazehen: are you gonna try and make a business out of this as well? if so then I am definitely willing to assist where I can since I could also be benefiting financially which will in turn subsidise my internet connectivity
<theblazehen> Private_User: Yep
<theblazehen> Long way away though...
<theblazehen> I'll share my powerpoint on it soon
<Kilos> use all those bitcoin machines
<Private_User> excellent
<Private_User> brb
<mazal> Alreadu have crashes on some apps and things not working :(
<theblazehen> Gonna upload first version of powerpoint soon
<Kilos> nee man mazal wat doen jy
<mazal> Niks , nog skaars begin en die ding koer my al klaar
<Kilos> update/upgrade
<mazal> RSS crash aanmekaar en software centre maak net oop wanneer hy wil. Het nog nie eers begin om all my apps te laai nie
<mazal> Klaar geupdate , doen dit altyd eerste
<theblazehen> http://bit.ly/1htV50D Kilos, Private_User , charl_ 
<Kilos> ek het nie een probleem gehad op twee mashine nie
<Kilos> en drie hardeskywe
<Kilos> mazal, install aptitude and do aptitude upgrade and see what it finds
<theblazehen> I go get food
<Kilos> you are the first one ive heard complain about 14.04
<nuvolari> o/
<theblazehen> Kilos: Want me to find a reason to complain? :p
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
 * nuvolari complains too
<nuvolari> my 12.04 won't upgrade
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> about 14.04?
<Kilos> clean install it nuvolari 
<Kilos> just keep your old /home
<theblazehen> Kilos: Found a problem. Wont fit on a CD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya 1.1g
<Kilos> ive learned to rely on sticks and unetbootin
<mazal> Kilos: Is a fresh install , so far only did updates , restricted extras , liferea , chromium and synaptic
<mazal> And having problems already
<Kilos> must be a bad install
<Kilos> do it again
<Kilos> everyone raves about 14.04
<mazal> What's the best way these days to get libdvdcss installed ? If I remember correctly the medibuntu servers was shut down mos ?
<theblazehen> Coffee + milo = good
<Private_User> I agree
<theblazehen> Private_User: you check out the powerpoint?
<Kilos> mazal, its in the repos
<mazal> Nope , only dvdnav is
<Kilos> aptitude install libdvdcss2
<mazal> Ok , found this: http://itsfoss.com/play-dvd-ubuntu-1310/
<Kilos> install synaptic and you will see its in there
<mazal> Already did , it's not in there
<mazal> Only the dvdnav's are
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> its in mine
<Kilos> you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and addons
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> then do apt-get update again
<Kilos> its in my synaptic
<Kilos> there is also a unity-tweak-tool
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<Kilos> oh maybe i got it when i installed vlc
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's just hosted there
<ThatGraemeGuy> also a i think you can install libdvdread, and then there's an install script for libdvdcss2 under /usr/share/doc
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> maybe i did that
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> I went the route of adding that repo. Then one will get updates also
<Kilos> i think i followed one of these http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/04/24/10-or-20-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<who_da_fly> Kilos: timeout
<ThatGraemeGuy> the install-css.sh script adds the repo
<who_da_fly> freenode has improved their IRC server, but it still a bit buggy
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Golynx> hmm
<Golynx> weird day
<theblazehen> Golynx: ?
<Golynx> theblazehen nvm
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: heh, found you on reddit again
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> I mean Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow we 40 here and not even a meeting day
<theblazehen> hi Vince-0 
<ThatGraemeGuy> theblazehen: yeah, that happens a lot :-p
<Vince-0> haai o/
<Golynx> hi Vince-0, ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Private_User> sorry theblazehen just stepped away from my machine reading now
<Private_User> theblazehen: completed reading presentation, sounds good
<theblazehen> Private_User: thanks :) Seems it's missing somthing at the end though..
<mazal> Guys where do I find the startup applications on 14.04 ?
<theblazehen> 1BLAZECxMBkXTvuh8ppa49opVoQMcsGsm7 New BTC address :)
<Vince-0> whoot!
<mazal> Oom Kilos , het jy dalk 'n manier gekry al om iso te maak nou met remastersys wat nie meer bestaan nie ?
<inetpro> quick question: do people still use anti reflective screen protectors these days?
<Kilos> hmm... mazal 
<Kilos> ja dit het nog gewerk op 12.04
<bushtech_> inetpro: you talking about on a phone?
<inetpro> bushtech_: no, talking about on LCD monitors
<bushtech_> Ah Ok dunno about them
<inetpro> I remember a few years ago even I had something for myself but ever since moving to LCD I stopped using them
<inetpro> now have users complaining about headaches and thinking about anti-glare screens
 * inetpro thought modern screens have improved 
<bushtech_> swambo complaining about shiny screen on new Mecer laptop
<theblazehen> inetpro: Which kind of screen? I think TN screens arent good, but IPS is expensive
<inetpro> yikes! I did'nt even know about TN vs IPS, how do you know or check?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Not quite sure. You gonna have to google it
<Golynx> too much near sighted focus for the eyes will damage it in the long run. So to balance that go stand on top of a mountain and look around. The eyes love far sight , its relaxing and  much less strain on the brain. I read somewhere 5 years ago 
<theblazehen> Golynx: I don't have any problems..
<theblazehen> yet
<Golynx> theblazehen maybe in the long run
<theblazehen> Well thats a problem for later.. :p
<inetpro> so the real question is, will a anti-glare protector really help?
<Golynx> the human animal is not used to the eyes being so stressed. Its used to looking at open landscape for food while hunting other animals and clobbing females over the head with rocks
<inetpro> Golynx: you are out of line! :-)
<Golynx> inetpro with tft lcd dim the screen
<Golynx> cathode ray tubes are the evil that caused the invention the anti glare  protector
<Golynx> of*
<Golynx> inetpro just being honest, no point in hiding what we are
<theblazehen> Golynx: I.. Liked.. My crt..
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell Vince_0 Howzit, just missed you
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Got it, I'll tell Vince_0 on freenode
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> vince sometimes comes back at night
<kbmonkey> they mostly come out at night... mostly...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan slaap vroeg
<kbmonkey> moeg Kilos ?
<Kilos> no he must sleep early
<Kilos> this morning already he felt like hed been run over by a train
<Kilos> old age gets to peeps you know
<Kilos> but i wont be far behind him anyway
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you installed 14.04
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos ! no I have not - thanks for reminding me!!
<kbmonkey> been very occupied with family events
<kbmonkey> tonight is the first night I get to spend time on the pc
<Kilos> is all ok lad?
<kbmonkey> foreigners visiting
<Kilos> what flavour did you download
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> ubuntu flavor
<kbmonkey> desktop
<Kilos> unity
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<kbmonkey> there is an option?
<kbmonkey> it did not give me an option
<Kilos> ya man they all there
<kbmonkey> guess I got whatever was default
<Kilos> kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu
<kbmonkey> ubuntu
<kbmonkey> unity then
<Kilos> oh different links
<Kilos> i told you a coupla years ago you get to ubuntu sometime
<Kilos> mazal installed it today and battled from the start
<Kilos> dunno what he did wrong
<kbmonkey> ja I will maybe install tomorrow
<Kilos> chicken
<Kilos> 7 min install
<Kilos> and it sees usb modems lekker
<Kilos> even my d-link
<kbmonkey> ja ja but I must eat supper just now and after chroes Ill be knackered oom - getting old ;P
<kbmonkey> chores*
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> he he he
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Private_User> evening all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> so everybody ready to cast their ballot tomorrow?
<Private_User> or did everybody here qualify for the special votes for yesterday and today?
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> i.e. the old and physically challenged
<Trixar_za> I'm casting mine bright and early - mostly because I hate standing in cues more than I love sleep
<Trixar_za> And God helps those bastards if they're not open at 7am like the law says
<Trixar_za> :P
<Private_User> looks like I will not be able to part take in Provincial elections not in the province I am registered :(
<Kilos> i go eat
<Private_User> cool enjoy Kilos
<Trixar_za> That reminds me
<Trixar_za> Does Wimpy still do the free breakfast for people that vote thing?
<Private_User> I think they doing free coffee
<Trixar_za> Oh right - coffee
<Private_User> I saw the advert on TV earlier
<Trixar_za> Eh, it's still something
<Private_User> yeah maybe I go vote at place near a wimpy  and walk in for a free coffee
<Private_User> since it does not matter where I go since I am not in my registered province or does it?
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> but wondering if there is any voting stations near a wimpy
<Private_User> hmm...
<Trixar_za> Actually the nearest one is across the train tracks at the nearest Pick 'n Pay - about 10 minutes walk from the voting station
<Trixar_za> But it will be like 7am - so I'll probably have to wait
<Kilos> take lotsa disguises so you can go back for more coffee
<Golynx> wow software with my name lol http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrit_(software)
<Golynx> this software actually made Android possible :p
<Private_User> lol @ Kilos
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi kilos
<Golynx> ai. i got to learn to zip it at the right times.
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you on the right channel Golynx 
<Golynx> staying quiet i mean
<Kilos> what now
<Golynx> nothing happened , everything it fine
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> everyone ready to vote tomorrow?
<theblaze1> nuvolari: Nope!
<nuvolari> :-/ 
<nuvolari> why not?
 * nuvolari taps foot
<Golynx> Zuma will win again, i see no point really
<theblaze1> nuvolari: not 18 :p
<nuvolari> theblaze1: get a move on then! :P
<theblaze1> Golynx: I'd rather have zuma than malema..
<nuvolari> Golynx: fail before trying then?
<theblaze1> nuvolari: lol
<nuvolari> it's because people don't vote that they smack away votes in favour of the corrupt govvament
<Golynx> theblaze1 lol
<nuvolari> hmm, not sure that we're allowed to talk politics in here :-/ sorry
<Golynx> we dont need another Hitler :p
<Golynx> nuvolari ya true
<nuvolari> on a different topic: if you only have 1 place of work to provide as a reference for your 'professional carreer' in a CV, do you include your current boss as a reference? :P
<nuvolari> how do you tell people, "Hey, I'm good, I'm worth it, just don't ask my boss"
 * Golynx is happy to be unemployable :)
<Golynx> but everyone need good references to make it as a self employed or an employable person
<theblaze1> Golynx: atom.io
<Golynx> theblaze1 thats a good project , but i'm strictly netbeans :)
<theblaze1> kk :)
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan slaap man. more is nog n dag
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Golynx: every vote for another party is a vote against the ANC... if you don't vote it's the same as voting FOR the ANC
<superfly> Golynx: there IS a point to voting. Besides... if you don't vote, you have no right to moan.
<Golynx> superfly there are probably 16 million people going to vote . They wont miss 1 little vote :)
<superfly> Golynx: you don't know that. your vote may make that difference between an ANC majority and not. a single vote can be quite powerful
<Golynx> but i do understand you're point.
<Golynx> superfly i wont vote this year. The ANC already made sure the DA wont come close to beating them. One example the baning of DA ads from SABC channels dominated by the ANC.
<nuvolari> that's a void reason :-/
<nuvolari> you don't eat an elephant in 1 bite
<nuvolari> if you don't start nibbling, the elephant will trumpet till the end of existence
<nuvolari> taking into mind that the hypothetical elephant never dies
<superfly> Golynx: it's your free will to not vote, but I disagree with you
<Golynx> nuvolari its not like i never voted. I just see no point in voting in this years election
<nuvolari> Golynx: when then, will there ever be a year to vote?
<nuvolari> what will be your deciding factor?
<Golynx> superfly sure you are free to disagree :)
<nuvolari> there is a point when 1 vote *will* make the difference. Your's might just have been this year
<Golynx> nuvolari i already voted before. I got my reasons why i chose not to this time around. Dont worry i will vote in the future :)
<nuvolari> http://youtu.be/_PrPLqw9qPE?t=7m23s <- perfect example of what a little can do
<nuvolari> watch the whole video for a more dramatic effect
<nuvolari> also there's the Butterfly Effect :)
<nuvolari> no reason can be good enough not to vote, unless you are *gasp* bribed
<nuvolari> are you? :P
 * Golynx feels like he will be banned from the channel for not voting tomorrow
 * superfly gets to have a free coffee from Cape Town's best coffee shop on Thursday, just because he is going to vote tomorrow
<Golynx> haha even if i wanted to vote its too late to register . You're pusing a balloon off a mountain lol
<Golynx> pushing*
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-07
<Private_User> morning people
<Kilos> morning all
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Private_User> ready for the long queues?
<theblazehen> morning Kilos Private_User 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Private_User> morning theblazehen
<Private_User> hey anybody here have any reading material or sample assessment questions for the role of a Senior Architect more specifically to software development?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Private_User, google for that info
<Kilos> wont be much here today methinks
<Private_User> yeah I have but you know google you have to sif through so many results
<Private_User> before you can find exactly what you lookingfor
<Kilos> thats why i pm maaz and get him to google it
<Kilos> only 4 main results shown
<Private_User> ah good idea let me do that
<Kilos> i hate googling for stuff
<Private_User> yeah me too except when I bored and have lots of time on my hands
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> when you get to a link and that needs to open 4 or 5 more i forget what i was actually looking for
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> same here
<Kilos> there is just too much 
<charl_> goedemorgen
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> hi Kilos, Private_User 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Alrighty
<Private_User> hi charl_
<Kilos> not guten morgen?
<charl_> Kilos: that's german, i'm dutch :P
<Kilos> oh is that duch
<Kilos> oi
<charl_> yeah it's the same word just spelling difference
<charl_> as mostly is the case between dutch and german
<Kilos> dutch is a heavy language
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<Kilos> afrikaans a much improved version
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> Afrikaans is combination of Dutch and some of the local languages
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Private_User!
<Private_User> thanks Maaz
<Private_User> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<Golynx> i laughed alot last night :D
<kbmonkey> what were you laughing about?
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Golynx> nuvolari and superfly thought i'm not going to vote today lol
<charl_> afrikaans is to dutch as esperanto is to latin
<charl_> it's a heavy simplified dialect
<Golynx> i'm sure i beat them to the punch already :) http://picpaste.com/52-dbdta5Vl.jpg
<kbmonkey> that makes sense charl_
<Golynx> hey charl_
<kbmonkey> esperanto seems neat, I wonder about learning it
<kbmonkey> but it never caught on like it was meant to
<charl_> nah english became the world language
<kbmonkey> yup
<charl_> it's a pity we're all speaking an island dialect but hey, what can you do :P
<charl_> it's mostly due to america though
<charl_> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<kbmonkey> busy putting ubuntu 14.04 on usb
<Private_User> Golynx: went to the polling stations very early I see great stuff, I still need to go
<Private_User> hi Golynx, kbmonkey
 * kbmonkey waves a banana at Private_User 
<Private_User> :D
<Private_User> ***jumps up and down awaiting a banana to be thrown at him
<Private_User> lol
<Golynx> Private_User yeah i wanted to get it over with asap. Went to the voting station at 07:10, with around 45 minutes waiting in the line. 
<Private_User> excellent stuff
<Golynx> its also raining here so i feel sorry for those who will face the downpoor 
<Golynx> hope we make a bigger dent in armour this time 
<kbmonkey> hmmm, why cant I just dd the ubuntu iso to usb? it wont boot.
<kbmonkey> so then I used fdisk to make a vfat partition on the usb, and use unetbootin to transfer the iso. it is stuck on 55% now.
<Kilos> unetbootin kbmonkey 
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> just leave it to run it looks like its stuck but gets past it
<kbmonkey> for 15 minutes on 55% now
<Kilos> oh wow
<Kilos> what you using a pentium 2
<kbmonkey> Kilos, do you know what filesystem type the usb should be formatted as?
<Kilos> fat32
<Kilos> sometimes it says suitable for all systems so thats fat
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> im in and out here. cutting trees
<Kilos> kbmonkey, unetbootin shouldnt take more than about 6 mins
<kbmonkey> maybe its my usb
<kbmonkey> this is a usb I use for all my live boots
<Kilos> i also use a 2g for all of mine
<Kilos> i did find that using disk utility to format it to mbr then formatting to fat makes it work
<kbmonkey> the ubuntu.com only speaks of the "startup disk creator"
<kbmonkey> but I dont have that since I dont run ubuntu on this machine. lol
<Kilos> that has worked here but unetbootin is better
<Kilos> do you have some disk utility that you can use to format it and make it bootable
<kbmonkey> yes, fdisk
<Kilos> ok make it bootable and formatted to fat then use unetbootin
<kbmonkey> I did exactly that, and unet stops at 55% :(
<kbmonkey> trying again
<kbmonkey> Ill try fat32
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> it must be fat ya
<Kilos> otherwise a win pc dont see it or wants to format it
<Kilos> i go cut more trees. wbb
<Kilos> you winning kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> nope same problem :'(
<kbmonkey> I want to try another usb
<kbmonkey> but it is tricky as the other usbs are much larger and known to have boot problems
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lol go format the sticks on a windows machine
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Kilos, where on this green earth would I find a windows machine? lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> I try FAT 16 now
<Kilos> oi
<kbmonkey> I been trying since 9:50
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> get a new stick just for installs
<kbmonkey> Kilos, it seems to be copying but jsut very slow
<kbmonkey> very very slow
<Kilos> fat 16 is very slow
<kbmonkey> so I will go read some jokes about bananas while I wait
<Kilos> lol
<superhuman> hey guys, does anyone know on which dsl network FNB connects on?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superhuman> hey Kilos
<kbmonkey> Kilos, it works!
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: great!
<kbmonkey> but why does the installer not tell me what it is doing? kinda left waiting in the dark here.
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what pc is that kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> should be installed in under 7 mins if you arent updating same time
<kbmonkey> it is on the desktop pc Kilos 
<kbmonkey> not doiing updates
<Kilos> ya but i mean specs w2ise
<Kilos> wise
<kbmonkey> i686 type pc
<Kilos> ram?
<kbmonkey> hmmm, I dont seem to be able to not install the boot loader
<Kilos> thats the last thing it does methinks
<kbmonkey> I dont need it I have one already
<Kilos> so you can decide at booting what os to use
<kbmonkey> ok
<Kilos> man let it install
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> dont interfere with ubuntu installs, they know what they are doing
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha ha, ha. that is good kilos.
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> okay I think it is installing now
<kbmonkey> Kilos, did you log in to that minetest game from the fly?
<Kilos> nope not yet still gotta learn what to do but been busy gardening in between
<Kilos> i actually forgot all about it
<inetpro> goeie more
<kbmonkey> what are you gardening?
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> removing trees from an area i want to plant veggies in next summer
<Kilos> funny kinda trees that make pods with sweat fruit in and have massive thorns all over the tree
<kbmonkey> interesting
<Kilos> and wherever a seed has fallen in the last 10 years a new tree grew
<Kilos> terrible thorns that go right through a shoe into your foot if you tramp on them
<inetpro> Golynx: I think he beat you
<kbmonkey> does unity have virtual desktops?
<Kilos> haha kbmonkey the installer doesnt tell you what its doing because you will fiddle where you shouldnt
<kbmonkey> this is weird, heh
<Kilos> yes install unity-tweak-tool and you can have lots
<kbmonkey> sweet
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you my main man
<Kilos> http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2014/04/24/10-or-20-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<Kilos> i also battled some. it has changed since 12.04
<Kilos> what is the quickest lightest place to post pics
<Kilos> i wanna hear what the pro says about these trees
<Kilos> sis calls it suid afrikaanse peul boom
<inetpro> eish Kilos!
<Kilos> Golynx, whats that one you use
<Kilos> pics something
<kbmonkey> postimage.org
 * inetpro loves trees but knows too little about them
<Kilos> ya but you seem good at finding things inetpro 
<Kilos> i wanna know what it is called actually
<inetpro> my dad was like a walking tree dictionary
<inetpro> but I'm afraid I didn't inherit those skills
<Kilos> ya man but you know where to find things like snakes and other funny stuffs
<Kilos> dont try talk your way out of it
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> show me a pic of the leaves and the seed
<inetpro> and maybe those thorns
<Kilos> whew uploading is slow
<kbmonkey> he he. yes I'd like to see too
<kbmonkey> large photograph?
<Kilos> no man it cant take so long to upload a pic taken with a cell
<inetpro> upload is usually slower than download
<Kilos> like using windows you gotta tell it upload twice
<Kilos> http://postimg.org/image/512xsighl/0dd5d710/
<kbmonkey> lol
<theblazehen> Do any of you hav a working VPN on 13.10?
<kbmonkey> sjoe but those are big gthorns
<Kilos> http://postimg.org/image/snul2mog5/eb50cdd9/
<Kilos> they strong like nails
<Kilos> go right through a shoe
<kbmonkey> I recognize those pods. you say they have sweet fruit inside? did you eat them?
<Kilos> i think its the juice around the seeds thats sweet
<Kilos> have tried since teeth were pulled
<Kilos> havent
<Kilos> they like beans in the pods
<inetpro> cassia abbreviata?
<inetpro> what color flowers?
<Kilos> hmm... lemme ask
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=cassia+abbreviata
<inetpro> then click on Images
<Golynx> Kilos sorry http://picpaste.com/ 
<Kilos> no one here has ever taken note of the flowers yet
<Kilos> so i will next year
<charl_> what's wrong with imgur.com
<Kilos> ty inetpro you see you the man what finds stuff
<inetpro> don't think it is that one though
<inetpro> don't see images with such long thorns
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx> charl_ nothing , its the same thing :)
<kbmonkey> imgur shows a collage of other user's uploads on the front page and slows me down, so that is why I like postimage :)
<charl_> true that, imgur is slow
<Golynx> its about personal preferrence really
<kbmonkey> anyways, looking for a tree library to see what it might be
<Golynx> the easiest to use wins
<Kilos> ya me likes easy
<kbmonkey> ooh picpaste, thanks Golynx !
<Kilos> ty Golynx 
<Golynx> np Kilos, kbmonkey
<Kilos> ai! the internet
<Kilos> what is this doing in amongst the pics of them rees
<Kilos> trees
<Kilos> http://www.italiamagazineonline.it/archives/4847/scheherazade-teatro-cassia-balletto
<Kilos> they definitely not of the cassia family
<inetpro> perhaps someone has the funds to install eTrees of Southern Africa https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.coolideas.eproducts.etrees
<inetpro> only R216
<inetpro> too much for me
<Kilos> eeek
<inetpro> Requires Android 2.2 and up
<inetpro> people in this country still need to learn that lowering the price of an ebook could have the opposite impact of what they think
<inetpro> sometimes you end up selling more printed books
<Private_User> hey did you guys know there is a political party called the "ubuntu party"
<Private_User> but I only see them in the National Elections list
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Private_User> I am off guys to cast that vote be back later
<Private_User> :)
<Kilos> heres is one of the thorns inetpro maybe they can help with the search
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<Kilos> thorns on the thorns
<Trixar_za> I wasn't happy this morning
<Trixar_za> :/
<theblazehen> Trixar_za: why?
<Trixar_za> 4 hours in a cue to vote - from 07:15
<Trixar_za> And then some old lady complained that she's been waiting an hour
<Trixar_za> And yeah Private_User, I noticed the Ubuntu party too
<Trixar_za> (and it's white leader - lolz)
<Private_User> back
<Private_User> :D
<Trixar_za> Actually let me rephrase that - some lady that had no wrinkles, liver spots or gray hair, but non the less got pushed in front of the cue, complained she had been waiting an hour
<Private_User> eish sorry about the 4 hour wait to vote, the voting station I went to was not busy, probably waited around 5 to 10 min to complete form since I am not in my registered district/province and then go vote
<Private_User> which area are you in?
<Private_User> if you don't mind me asking
<Private_User> :)
<Private_User> but there were people at that voting station who were supposed to go to another station and complained because they were told to go their registered district yet their registered voting station was like a 10min walk away
<Trixar_za> Brackenfell - Protea Heights to be exact
<Private_User> so in a car even quicker
<Trixar_za> We have a lot of old age homes and properties around though
<Trixar_za> so guess how many just happen to pop up while we waited
<Trixar_za> Hence my dislike of the elderly at the moment
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> did they not know they could have voted either yesterday or Monday
<Trixar_za> Yes, and at their home
<Trixar_za> But most didn't
<Trixar_za> Hence my dislike of them
<Trixar_za> :P
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> maybe some had alzheimers and did not realize they already voted
<Private_User> HAHAHA
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> sorry to those who may have been offended
<Trixar_za> Don't worry, they won't remember it in a few minutes
<Private_User> HAHAHAHAHA
<Private_User> LOL
<theblazehen> Download finishes in 2 hours..
<Trixar_za> Also it wasn't that they got preferencial treatment, but that they felt they had to complain about it that got to me
<Private_User> yep I also hate people who complain and are always negative about everything
<Private_User> yet they sometimes have it better than others do
<Trixar_za> We all did complain about the fact that there was no emergency help at the place though
<Trixar_za> Mostly when this one dude fainted
<Trixar_za> Now for that old guy I had respect. He was probably older than 3/4 of the 'old' people that got pushed in front, yet he stayed in line the full 4 hours like the rest of us
<Private_User> yeah respect some old people have some sort of pride and feel they are just as, if not, stornger than most younger folks
<Private_User> in the last elections I noticed that with many people that were standing in the que with me but this was in GP
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Trixar_za: you even make me feel more guilty now man
<inetpro> if I realised ahead of time that my mother in law could have voted before today I would have arranged it
<inetpro> was quite surprised when the IEC officials allowed us to jump the queue with her to speed up the voting process of her
<inetpro> at least those people in our queue would not have waited much longer than half an hour
<Kilos> inetpro, did you go look at the last link of them thorns
<Kilos> got a nice clear pic
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you last link is just a upload link
<Kilos> oi sorry
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/Image0070-UHl7JgKE.jpg
<Kilos> different tool different method to make it work
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<inetpro> yikes! those look dangerous
<Kilos> oh its just his connection returned
<Kilos> where ever they prick you burns all day
<Kilos> started with one tree about 40 years ago now there is a forest here where i want to garden next year
<Kilos> the sheep love the pods and will leave everything else to eat the leaves between the thorns
<theblazehen> Kilos: did you hear the story about the horses that got addicted to this one kind of grass, and only ate that kind? They eventually ate it all up and starved to death
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> haha inetpro look here
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/848164
<Kilos> thats the bug from 12.04 thats been fixed today
<Kilos> carried over all the way to 14.04
<Kilos> i was lucky the guys there gave me scripts to fix it
<Kilos> now i hope the fix doenst interfere with the scripts
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<charl_> good evening all
<nlsthzn> hey charl_ 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> someone asked why he couldnt see the auto update to 14.04 in update manager
<Kilos> i read it will be there with 14.04.1 on the 24th june or july i think
<bduk> Evening everyone
<Kilos> Users of 12.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 14.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 24th. For further information about upgrading, see:
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> This was a short weekend
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> hello bduk
<bduk> Hi golynx
<superfly> evening everyone
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<superfly> Everyone made their mark? Apart from Golynx, of course.
<Kilos> he did
<superfly> Trixar_za: we had a couple of old folks who went to the head of the queue, but all in all I think I waited half an hour.
<superfly> This is in Muizenberg, so not a huge number of people
<superfly> though I do think my ward is the biggest one in the area.
<Golynx> superfly i did bright and early this morning :) http://picpaste.com/52-dbdta5Vl.jpg
<superfly> Golynx: but I thought you said you weren't even registered
<Golynx> had a good laugh last night with you and nuvolari :D
<superfly> Golynx: troll... if I ever find you, you better watch out.
<superfly> Kilos: you remember HawkiesZA?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Golynx> i did :p
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> where is he
<Golynx> lol 
<superfly> he trolled once... now's he's never in IRC :-P
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> did he trol here by us?
<Kilos> troll
<Golynx> superfly i've been looking for a way to get you back for forcing me to spell correctly ;)
<Kilos> he was gonna fix my ibid greeter script with your help remember
<Kilos> haha Golynx jy tender nou
<superfly> Kilos: he did, one evening...
<charl_> for trolls you must go to norway
<Kilos> where was i?
<charl_> or to sweden... like pewpewdie or regular ordinary swedish mealtime
<charl_> they are epic trolls though
<superfly> no, I'm just joking. he just doesn't get onto IRC much, he's actually working these days :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> kilos lol
<superfly> and dancing...
<Kilos> oh ya he was into dancing hey
<Kilos> well tell him i send regards
<superfly> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-GKRdPL1DMSY/U2nXEeOa2eI/AAAAAAAAGps/-3xL8tUZmsc/s640-no/2014+-+1
<superfly> Kilos: I will
<charl_> what are these purple marks you keep posting on your fingers
<charl_> a new disease ?
<charl_> or is it related to the voting
<superfly> charl_: yes, it's a new disease...
<superfly> VERY contagious
<superfly> it seems that most of the country is infected
<superfly> :-P
<Golynx> charl_ i first thought it was a cure for nose hair disease
<Golynx> sadly not :(
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> bed much warmer than here
<Golynx> what happend ?
<Golynx> ai...
<charl_> lol Golynx 
<charl_> hi psydroid 
<charl_> Golynx: when you find the cure, let me know ! :D
<charl_> superfly: an epidemic !
<Golynx> charl_ haha will do :D
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<psydroid> hi charl_ 
<charl_> peer again
<charl_> that baka
<charl_> wb psydroid 
<psydroid> ty charl_ 
<charl_> nn all
<Golynx> night charl_ 
<Golynx> me going too , night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-08
<AndChat-99281> Morning ubuntu people
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Het oom al reastersys op 14.04 probeer ?
<mazal> remastersys even
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> is dit nie opgehou nie
<mazal> Ons het sopas een suksesvol gedoen met die laaste deb wat release was :-)
<mazal> iso gemaak van my 14.04 en install op barry se pc
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> werk jou 14.04 nou?
<mazal> http://sourceforge.net/projects/os4systemimage/files/Remastersys%203.0.4-2/
<mazal> Het die heel onderste 3.3mb deb gebruik
<mazal> Install hom met sudp dpkg -i
<mazal> Kry error
<Kilos> laat ek gaan kyk
<mazal> run sudo apt-get install -f
<mazal> Install deb dan met dpkg -i
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Dan install hy sharp , en maak iso wat werk :)
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Dis net sy cli , maar ek gebruik anyway nog altyd net die cli vir hom
<Kilos> gebruik jy 64bit 14.04
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> wokky laat weer
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Spekko> jip
<Spekko> baie laat
<Spekko> rofl
<Kilos> haha
<Spekko> weeti, ekt hom vanoggend gebel, toe antwoord hy nie, so dink hy is siek.
<Kilos> ai!
<Spekko> te hard gesuip sekere
<Kilos> die mis is so dik hier buite ek kannie 50 meter ver sien nie
<Spekko> holy shit, hier is dit maar net bietjie bewolk
<Kilos> ons sien net als wit
<mazal> Hi Spekko 
<Spekko> morning mazal
<mazal> Myne is nou redelik stabiel oom , sukkel net nog met lifrea. Hy crash nie meer nie maar gooi elke keer wat ek restart die reading pane se size weg
<Kilos> het jy dit en sy dependancies reinstall
<Kilos> dit sal nog aflaai eks seker
<mazal> Ek dink dis 'n unity thing
<Kilos> ek het weer synaptic installeer en as ek van daar reinstall wat in is dan gaan haal dit nog goed
<mazal> En barry is op die lug ! :)
<Kilos> self as jy unity bo intik en dan al die unity goed reinstall kry dit nog
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> ek kon nog nooit met apt-get en aptitude upgrade kry dat als gedoen is nie
<Kilos> moes altyd deur als in synaptic reinstall
<Spekko> Hier kom Jabber nou in
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lyk hy swak?
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> wat stuier jy so
<Kilos> kop seer?
<jabberwocky93> sjoe nie geweet ek lyk so sleg dat mens oor IRC kan sien nie
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<Kilos> rofl
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93 and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> mazal, dankie vir die remastersys info
<mazal> plz
<Private_User> morning all
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> inetpro, did you get lost in the mist?
<superfly> morning Kilos, bduk1, Private_User, jabberwocky93 Spekko
<Private_User> morning superfly
<Spekko> morning superfly
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else as well
<superfly> morning inetpro!
<Kilos> sjoe too cold to be good man
 * Kilos sings the mtn song
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<jabberwocky93> hi superfly
<superfly> So, ANC 60%, DA 25% and other parties 15%
<superfly> (so far)
<superfly> With the DA winning the Western Cape (again)
<jabberwocky93> http://www.news24.com/Elections/Results#map=live
<jabberwocky93> you can navigate into provinces
<jabberwocky93> also don't miss the 'high detail' button
<Private_User> morning inetpro
<Private_User> morning jabberwocky93
<Private_User> morning mazal
<Private_User> morning theblazehen
<mazal> Morning Private_User 
<jabberwocky93> hi Private_User
<charl_> hi jabberwocky93, Private_User, superfly, Kilos, inetpro 
<Private_User> morning charl_
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<jabberwocky93> morning charl_
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you jabberwocky93
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Yessir
<Private_User> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Private_User?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_, Kilos and Private_User!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Private_User> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Golynx> ><)))'>       ><)))'>    ><)))'>
<Golynx> ?
<Kilos> whats the funny signs Golynx 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> Kilos: they're ascii art fishes
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Golynx> nothing
<Kilos> fish charl_ 
<Kilos> multiple of fish is fish
<Kilos> methinks
<Kilos> Maaz, define fishes
<Maaz> Kilos: Crawfish \Craw"fish`\ (kr[add]"f[i^]sh`), Crayfish \Cray"fish`\ (kr[=a]"f[i^]sh`), n.; pl. {-fishes} or {-fish}. [Corrupted fr. OE. crevis, creves, OF. crevice, F. ['e]crevisse, fr. OHG. krebiz crab, G. krebs. See {Crab}. The ending -fish arose from confusion with E. fish.] (Zool.) Any decapod crustacean of the family {Astacid[ae]} (genera {Cambarus} and
<Maaz> {Cambarus}), resembling the lobster, but smaller, and found in fresh waters. Crawfishes are …
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> G'dayz
<Kilos> yay the sun arrived
<Private_User> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> oh my , we bored ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb?
<Kilos> post going today
<ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb> nah
<ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb> mostly whites here
<Kilos> ?
<ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb> dont greet the kallit
<Kilos> what are you on about
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> you in an argumentative mood again ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb, go back to your nick
<ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb> greetings must die
<Kilos> golynx wake up and grow up
<Private_User> what is kallit ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb?
<ltevh5qw8zu3ctrb> brown people , coulred racist south africans . Product of apartheid
<Vince-0> Sup!
<Vince-0> Private_User, charl_ , Kilos  - another kak day in paradise?
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Private_User> yeah same ol same ol different day
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Private_User> hi Xethron
<charl_> Kilos: it seems like you're right, it's fish, not fishes
<Kilos> acually weird but thats the way they did it
<Kilos> other things they put an s behind
<Kilos> maybe it was to difficult to say fishs
<charl_> it's like sheeps, they said no make it sheep instead
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weird hey
<Kilos> proper english is actually a very difficult language
<Kilos> but its the main international language so there is no choice
<charl_> yeah but 90% of the world speak it poorly :P
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EF_English_Proficiency_Index
<charl_> NL is third on the list !
<charl_> i am interested to know how well england and north america fares but they are not on the list
<charl_> i wonder if they can speak their own language
<inetpro> no South Africa on the list either
<Kilos> haha the peeps in england dont understand each other from town to town
<Kilos> thats why they made that song
<Kilos> why cant the english learn to speak
 * Kilos the walking wounded today
<Kilos> got 2 of those thorns through shoes and one under fingernail
<Private_User> charl_: its always people who do not invent or create something that become sort of experts or professionals in it
<Private_User> eg. Cricket and Rugby both from England
<Private_User> hehe
<charl_> i would laugh very hard if we in europe can speak better english than they in britain
<charl_> that would be epically funny
<charl_> i doubt that to be the case though
<Private_User> I guess its where you go in Britain
<charl_> maybe you get confronted with scottish, irish, gaelic, welsh or cornish
<Private_User> I used to speak telephonically to many people from all parts of Britain and I could not see a huge difference between their English and ours however the accent is drastically different from their different areas and this is in England itself
<Private_User> and then I spoke to people who lived there for many years and they confirm that depending where you go you will hear a different accent
<charl_> i thought the irish can be very hard to understand
<charl_> yeah but that's everywhere in europe, the same in NL and DE
<charl_> ask anyone who has ever spoken to swiss people, when you hear a swiss person from zurich or somewhere and compare that to a person from berlin, it doens't even sound like the same language
<charl_> i find swiss german to be easier to understand because the accent is a lot more similar to dutch
<charl_> but the swiss take it to the next level by even pronouncing a "k" like a "ch"
<Private_User> yeah in the beginning I used to have an issue but after a while I got used to it although I am not sure if I will still be able to understand them as good as I used to now
<Private_User> lol
<charl_> so if you ask a swiss person about a potato and they will respond with about a "chartoffel"
<Private_User> so you mean kubuntu will be pronounced chu boon too
<Private_User> LOL
<charl_> probably have never heard it
<charl_> http://www.eldrid.ch/swgerman.htm
<Private_User> thanks, there are a few sayings here I heard on a series I was watching and understood what was meant but did not get now I understand exactly what was said
<Private_User> :)
<charl_> it's a strange dialect, most germans complain they don't understand the swiss
<mazal> Guys I get this all the time when running various cli commands :
<mazal> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<mazal> Any ideas ?
<theblazehen> Maaz: tell mazal does it do the same when launching GUI apps from the CLI as well? Perhaps something is wrong with a library
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Ablynx,  RD876310741ZA
<Private_User> hi magespawn
 * Kilos needs to reboot
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Ablynx> Kilos, ty
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> now it is home time later all.
<superfly> happy birthday, inetpro!
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> happy birthday inetpro may every year just get better and better
<inetpro> thank you kindly 
<charl_> good evening folks
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> congrats inetpro !!
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> hi spinza 
<Kilos> hes a very quiet fella
<charl_> hey smile 
<smile> hi :D
<charl_> nice weather we're having right? :D
<charl_> rain rain and more rain
<charl_> and then some more rain
<charl_> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ty charl_ 
<theblazehen> brb
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> those IEC servers really need to be changed so they handle the load
<inetpro> charl_: thanks
<Private_User> inetpro: I had same issues with IEC site. Your can use these links for live results http://www.news24.com/Elections/Results#map=live and SABC has an option to look at your voting district results as well and the link is http://elections.sabc.co.za/Elections2014/RaceForVotes.aspx
<inetpro> Private_User: I used the mail and guardians results in the end
<theblazehen> When you have skype running in the CLI...
 * inetpro just saying that the IEC should do better
<theblazehen> Kilos: have a look at Whatsapp for libpurple or something like that
<theblazehen> Get whatsapp in pdgin
<Private_User> I agree inetpro
<theblazehen> pidgin*
<inetpro> can't understand why tshwane results are so damn slow
<Kilos> hmm... i think i did before theblazehen , have they got it working yet
<theblazehen> inetpro: Voting results?
<theblazehen> Kilos: I think it might be.. Not too sure
<inetpro> theblazehen: yep
<theblazehen> Don't wanna try and get a password from my phone now
<theblazehen> Setting up a VM, and a proxy and all that
<Kilos> cool ty ill have a look
<theblazehen> kk, np
<theblazehen> also Whosthere
<theblazehen> Kilos: ^
<Kilos> will that work to whatsapp?
<theblazehen> Kilos: it should 
<theblazehen> "Whatsapp client for ubuntu
<theblazehen> "
<Kilos> aha
<charl_> what do you do with the password then
<charl_> how do you get that off the phone
<theblazehen> charl_: you use a MITM proxy with custom SSL cert to allow you to intercept the traffic
<charl_> bah
<theblazehen> yeah :/
<theblazehen> Written in .NET
<charl_> you have to execute a full on attack on the stupid thing
<theblazehen> yeah :(
<theblazehen> Almost wish they kept the old passwords..
<charl_> if it falls for a fake cert it is also really weak on security
<theblazehen> aka md5(wifiMACAddress)
<charl_> what if the NSA does a MITM
<theblazehen> charl_: Better than it was :p
<charl_> bah that's even worse
<theblazehen> that was for iOS
<charl_> and if you can do a MITM what prevents anyone else from doing it
<theblazehen> android was md5(IMEI)
<charl_> this thing has epic fail
<theblazehen> charl_: you need to install ssl cert on phone
<charl_> ah ok
<charl_> that's not so bad then
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> charl_: I believe there are ways to ensure security even with that though?
<charl_> not sure what you mean ?
<theblazehen> charl_: I believe I may have read something where you can ensure SSL security even if someone installs a cert on your device
<theblazehen> Probably wrong though..
<theblazehen> Doesn't fit in well with my logic
<theblazehen> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/29988/what-is-certificate-pinning ah yes! there we go
<charl_> looking
<charl_> yes that is correct
<charl_> i have done it
<charl_> that would be better tooo
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> yeah..
<charl_> or actually what i would do is...
<charl_> i would make my own CA (root CA)
<theblazehen> Hmm, google and such would be using that correct?
<charl_> and then validate all certificates against that
<charl_> so it has to have my root CA at the top of the chain
<charl_> otherwise it fails
<theblazehen> ah yes
<charl_> then even if my CA gets exploited and false certificates get generated i am not vulnerable
<charl_> and lock the private key of the CA somewhere in a secure safe
<theblazehen> Wait, google etc. Wouldn't be able to use it as they can't tel lbrowser to only use their cert, right?
<theblazehen> Yeah, good plan
<Kilos> whosethere dont work on 14.04 yet they say
<Kilos> np will keep looking ty
<charl_> yes correct
<charl_> websites have to rely on the browser
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/5RfTr7D heh, I <3 the terminal a bit TOO much..
<charl_> but if you control the client (in the case of an android app) you *should* have control over the TLS layer
<charl_> and then you can configure it as you will
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> I read in reddit.com/r/netsec a few weeks ago a way for ANY app to access whatsapp DB on android..
<charl_> yes but whatsapp is as full of holes as swiss cheese
<charl_> it's worse than openssl :P
<charl_> it turns out that the code behind openssl is complete filth
<charl_> project already got forked by the openbsd people
<charl_> libressl or something
<theblazehen> yeah, I heard
<charl_> and they are busy "stripping at the code"
<theblazehen> yep, libreSSL
<Kilos> i tried that android sdk thing . too much work and data waste
<charl_> because apparently most of the code is indeed not even needed hahahaha :D
<Kilos> whatsapp not worth it
<theblazehen> Didn't mozilla also have a SSL implementation?
<charl_> pssibly, not sure
<theblazehen> heh, yeah. And also why the fuck would you implement your own kinda malloc ?!
<theblazehen> Believe thats part of what was behind heartbleed
<charl_> but since the heartbleed attack they now have one after the other attack
<charl_> the other day a denial of service again
<theblazehen> yeah, I've heard :D
<charl_> patch upon patch
<charl_> everyone is looking because the code is horse ****
<theblazehen> Well ":D" IF I were wanting to exploit them...
<charl_> i don't run openssl on my server any more i just wait for libressl
<charl_> openbsd project doesn't mess around
<theblazehen> Weren't they stripping away stuff needed for other *nix distributions?
<theblazehen> Or not yet?
<theblazehen> Anyone here use screen?
<Kilos> hmmm...ask inetpro 
<charl_> dunno exactly
<theblazehen> inetpro: ping
<Kilos> i think my bot is using it
<charl_> i *used* to use screen
<theblazehen> Kilos: probably..
<charl_> before switching to byobu
<theblazehen> charl_: ok. Easy to make tabs, kinda like tabs in tmux?
<theblazehen> I have multiple tmux sessions open, and wanna manage them easily over ssh, without needing to run tmux inside tmux
<Kilos> its the only way i can control the bot on the host and not have it crash when i close the terminal
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<theblazehen> Kilos: or use nohup $cmd, or $cmd& && disown
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> theblazehen: yes ctrl+a c
<charl_> c for create
<charl_> theblazehen: you can easily run tmux inside tmux but then you need to change ctrl+b to something else like ctrl+A
<theblazehen> charl_: kk, kinda like tmux then. Does it have a kinda window list?
<charl_> in byobu it's easily configurable with f1
<charl_> can't recall the window list actually, not sure now
<theblazehen> And yeah, but it's gonna be on the same host. Not gonna run tmux on host ssh'ing into my machine
<Kilos> theblazehen, ask the pro tomorrow i think he is being treated tonight
<Kilos> he is a bit older today
<theblazehen> Basically I want to access all my tmux sessions from school, in a single PuTTY session
<theblazehen> Kilos: ty
<theblazehen> Well "screen screenshots" on google images sure was helpfull...
<theblazehen>  /s
<charl_> hmmm
<theblazehen> It's... adequate:/
<theblazehen> charl_: You manage some servers right?
<theblazehen> http://qntm.org/suicide Dare you to run this in production..
<charl_> bah
<charl_> :D
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> sorry it will be a dare i need to refuse
<charl_> night Kilos 
<charl_> :)
<theblazehen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ5MA685ApE nice!
<theblazehen> cya all
<inetpro> charl_: pong
<theblazehen> inetpro: I believe it was I who pinged you..
<theblazehen> Happy birthday BTW
<inetpro> oh sorry 
<inetpro> thanks theblazehen
<theblazehen> Wanted to find out just how horrible it is to use screen
<theblazehen> Doesn't seem TOO bad
<theblazehen> Since I'm gonna run tmux's inside it anyway
 * inetpro can't live without screen
<inetpro> or byobu for that matter
<theblazehen> hehe
<theblazehen> inetpro: You have seen my tmux, right?
<inetpro> think I have
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> Well cya inetpro, charl_ 
<inetpro> no need to use screen if you are used to tmux
 * inetpro just still very used to screen
<theblazehen> inetpro: Gonna run tmux inside screen
<inetpro> why?
<theblazehen> I normally keep 1 tmux on each workspace in my WM, but can't do it easy over SSH
<theblazehen> So use screen and attach all the tmux's there
<inetpro> when I run screen inside another screen I start the first one as follows
<inetpro> screen -e^Pp
<inetpro> check -e in the man page
<theblazehen> yeah, tmux can also do it
<theblazehen> Would just prefer to manage it with a different multiplexer
<inetpro> ok
<theblazehen> Don't want my full statusbar etc. twice
<inetpro> that makes sense
<theblazehen> yeah, well night inetpro, ChanServ 
<inetpro> good night
<theblazehen> charl_ too I suppose..
<charl_> ciao theblazehen :D
<charl_> inetpro: ah so you set the default command character to p (in your case)
<inetpro> yep
<charl_> yes that sounds good
<inetpro> and the next one will be the normal a character
<charl_> yes
<inetpro> and you actually have to think twice before you close the p one
<charl_> yeah
<inetpro> because the fingers do the a naturally
<charl_> that's true you get so used to it
<charl_> and p is on the opposite side of the keyboard
<charl_> brb have to take the washing out of the dryer
<Private_User> inetpro: sorry just read above now its your birthday... Happy Birthday!!!
<inetpro> Private_User: thanks
<superfly> it's easy to criticise others when you're not in their shoes...
<inetpro> superfly: uh?
<charl_> hi back
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-09
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal jabberwocky93 Spekko 
<Spekko> more kilos
<mazal> Môre oom
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<jabberwocky93>  /o all
<jabberwocky93> o/
<jabberwocky93> \o 
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> good morning everybody
<Private_User> morning Kilos, bduk, Spekko, mazal, jabberwocky93
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> and bduk 
<Spekko> more Private_user
<Kilos> julle moet daai ding in sit °
<Kilos> right alt+ox2
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk> Watse ding is daai ding?
<Kilos> o nee die ander ding
<Kilos> ^
<bduk> en waar in moet ons daai ding insit
<Kilos> 10°c
<Kilos> nee man 
<Kilos> ek was verkeerd
<Kilos> môre
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> anders lees ek more in engels
<mazal> Watse ding nou ?
<bduk> Kilos: is jy ok vanmore jy praat baie deur mekaar kan ek dalk help
<mazal> Morning Private_User 
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> ¤2
<Kilos> die ding bo die o in môre
<jabberwocky93> \o/
<mazal> bduk , ek weetie , iets van 'n ding wat iewers moet in
<Kilos> ^^^ daai ding saam met die o
<mazal> 0°
<mazal> Daai ding ?
<bduk> dis waaroor ek worry, jy kan nie sommer enige ding enige plek wil insit nie
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<Kilos> <Kilos> nee man 
<Kilos> <Kilos> ek was verkeerd
<bduk> dit lyk so Kilos  maar waarmee om die ding te kry of hom in te kry
<Kilos> lees die hele storie dan sal julle verstaan
<jabberwocky93> janee right-alt doen niks hier nie
<jabberwocky93> seker 'n kde ding
<bduk> hierdie kant ook nie
<Kilos> dis n groot werk jy moet n compose sleautel hê
<Kilos> im on unity
<jabberwocky93> ek sal mar lievers vir mazal wag om my eers te groet, dan copy paste ek
<bduk> neewat nie lus vir groot werk nie. verbeel julle maar daar is 'n ding op die o van more
<Kilos> lol
<bduk> goeie idee jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> julle is op 14.04 nou
<bduk> jip
<jabberwocky93> ek is op 14.04
<jabberwocky93> ek weet hoe om sulke goed te doen
<Kilos> dit was makliker in die oues om n compose key te maak
<Kilos> die compose key het nou die regter alt geword
<Kilos> onsse pro moes my leer
<Kilos> hy is baie slim
<Kilos> kan enigiets google
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to set a compose key in 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "keyboard - how to configure compose key in 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/452705/how-to-configure-compose-key-in-14-04 :: "Compose key is not working in Xubuntu 14.04 - Launchpad.net" https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313032 :: "Bug #1270572 “Ubuntu 14.04 should have gnome-tweak-tool ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1270572 :: "Bug
<Maaz> #1245064 “Keyboard Layout Options window is missed in ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net/b…
<mazal> Môre jabberwocky93 
<jabberwocky93> lies!
<jabberwocky93> ek het dit probeer http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey/en#Current_KDE_Configuration
<mazal> Gaan net na keyboard options in jou settings. Die opsie van compose key is reeds daar , jy enable hom net. Hy is disbale by default
<mazal> ^ In unity
<inetpro> With the keyboard set to South African AltGr+Shift+0 = °
<inetpro> Good morning everyone
<jabberwocky93> dis ook disable in kde, en die setting is daar net soos die howto wys. dalk weet ek net nie hoe om die key te gebruik nie
<mazal> All settings - keyboard - shortcuts - typing
<mazal> ^ vir die Unity users
<mazal> Sodra enable is druk jy right-alt , karakter , letter
<mazal> So kom ons sê jy wil kappie op 'n e hê , dan druk jy right-alt dan ^ dan e
<mazal> right-alt ^ e = ê
<mazal> of
<mazal> right-alt ' e - é
<mazal> of
<jabberwocky93> °
<mazal> right-alt ^ o = ô
<jabberwocky93> ô
<jabberwocky93> yay!
<mazal> o o = °
<jabberwocky93> dankie mazal
<mazal> 1 2 = ½
<jabberwocky93> ek het al die tyd die compose key in gehou (soos die kde doc sê)
<mazal> So kan jy lekker speel met dit , baie kombinasies
<jabberwocky93> maar ek moes eintlik net die key een keer druk en los
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> oh ja hy het my gehelp voor hy gister ouer geword het en julle klomp het hom nie eers geluk gewens nie
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk partykeer
<Kilos> now i can rest, ive revved you all enough today
 * jabberwocky93 takes the rest of the day off
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<mazal> BTW , I see on some installs you have to go to keyboard layout en enable it there under options
<Kilos> yeah i had to
<mazal> Kilos wie het verjaar ?
<Kilos> was a major jhob. had to change keyboard set it them change back
<Kilos> die pro man
<inetpro> Kilos: ai! I have no clue when most of the guys here have their bday so let's not get to personal here
<bduk> Dankie vir daai info maar is daar 'n manier om my te onthou om dit te gebruik?
<mazal> Ah ok , happy birthday inetpro for yesterday :)
<inetpro> too as well
<inetpro> thanks mazal
<Kilos> inetpro, nor do i so shup and go with the flow
<inetpro> ja baas
<mazal> Weet almal nou watse ding moet waar in ?
<bduk> Happy bday inetpro 
<Kilos> at least some learning was achieved today
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Maaz who you calling a geek !
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<Kilos> morning superfly seems like you the one to let us know when its someones birthday
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: hoe lank nog
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Excuse me?
<jabberwocky93> oh snap
<Vince-0> hi
<mazal> Apart from clam av , is there any other good AV apps for ubuntu ? I want something that can scan and clean Windows USB flash sticks
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<mazal> Morning charl
<charl_> hey mazal :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl_ Golynx 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> mazal, i looked at that and found that there is bitdefender for linux
<Kilos> havent downloaded it so if you do check size please
<mazal> Will check it out ta
<Kilos> i couldnt find how to get clamtk to look on sticks and externals
<Kilos> clamtk is clamav gui
<Golynx> hi Kilos, charl_, mazal 
<Kilos> i have ians 2tb external here that like killing windows pcs but works fine here so must be s serious bug
<charl_> i can hardly wait for the elections in two weeks
<charl_> http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-launches-election-campaign-for-european-parliament-140508/
<mazal> Oom that's easy , with clamtk open , go way up onto the unity top menu , click scan , then " scan recursive " then it will open a browser where you can select the drive
<charl_> i already know who i'll be voting for :)
<Kilos> oh thats cool ty mazal 
<mazal> We also wondered , and then found it up there in the unity top menu/panel
<Kilos> i thought recursive was like over and over and all it showed was home
<mazal> No recursive means " sub folders also "
<Kilos> oh ty
<mazal> Oh and I can't find linux version on bitdefender's site
<Kilos> i found it when googling for how to scan external usb devices i think
<Kilos> one guy gave a story
<Kilos> i think it was in one of these links
<Kilos> google how to scan external drives for virus with ubuntu
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/399025/how-to-scan-my-flash-drives-for-windows-viruses-while-on-linux-not-clamav
<Kilos> maybe that one
<mazal> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/install-bitdefender-from-its-software-repository-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<mazal> Found that , wonder if it will work in 14.04 as well
<mazal> Their repo don't contain a distro name , so theoretically should work
<mazal> Besig om te install 41mb oom
<mazal> Maar dan is dit nog die nuutste virus defs ook
<Kilos> dis lekker klein dan dankie man
<Kilos> i wonder is clam will find and sort the virii same as bitdefender will
<Kilos> then id prefer to use clamtk
<Kilos> not keen on foreign stuff here
<mazal> gotta reboot
<mazal> Die def updates is 200mb , so dis so 241mb in totaal
<Kilos> sjoe dankie
<Kilos> sal miskien midderag dit doen een dag
<Kilos> ek moet die 2TB reg maak hy het baie goed daarop wat hy nodig het maar dit dooi vensters pcs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> en hy het nie tyd om met sy kde te soek wat om te doen nie
<mazal> Ek het nasty windows virus gehad wat ek met die AVG boot cd afgekry het
<mazal> Oom kan daai ook probeer
<Kilos> ek like avg niks
<mazal> Die iso is so 127mb en die update so 81mb
<Kilos> dit het altyd win so stadig gemaak
<mazal> Dis boot cd
<mazal> Install nie op Win nie
<Kilos> ah dit kan miskien n plan wees danke
<mazal> Gebruik net om goed skoon te kry wat jy nie uit Win uit afkry nie
<mazal> Het dit gebruik om my Win 7 kas by die werk skoon te kry
<mazal> Al pyn is om die update file ook te dl
<Kilos> ek onthou iemand het iets in sy pc gehad wat niks behalwe ad-aware kon reg maak nie
<Kilos> die wereld van virusse is baie ingewikkeled
<mazal> En baie irriterend
<Kilos> eks so bly ek het ubuntu ontdek
<mazal> Mens spandeer baie geld , data en tyd om mens se goed skoon te hou
<Kilos> ja en dit dooi sommer jou pc laat jy nie die ding kan gebruik om reg te maak nie
<Kilos> ek voel jammer vir mense wat nie baie kennis het nie
<Kilos> mazal, werk dit?
<Kilos> mazal, daar is ook http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=91145.0
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy al borrie geproe?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, Cayenne and Turmeric very good for you
<Kilos> turmeric, half a teaspoon a day disintegrates gall stones they say
<Kilos> im trying now but it tastes juck
<Kilos> wb Private_User 
<Private_User> thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: add cayenne pepper to the mix
<inetpro> and lemon
<Kilos> when i had scans when tongue got cut for cancer they said i can make a necklace with all the stones
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> ok ill add cayenne and lemon ty
<Kilos> cayenne only hot not so yucky
<Kilos> seeing as i dont waer necklaces i might as well dissolve them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wear
<Kilos> if memory servers correctly too much cayenne is bad for prostate
<bduk1> This dam everrebooting system. Its getting worse tan windowzzz
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> its only with kernel upgrades and nm stuff i think not everything
<bduk1> Thought it would fix my google earth but it didn't
<Kilos> whats wrong?
<Kilos> start with a reinstall of it
<Kilos> maybe not configured properly
<mazal> oom Kilos , nee bitdefender crash net die heel tyd , werk nie saam 14.04 nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kyk daai avast
<mazal> Laaste wat ek geleest het is avast vir linux gestop
<mazal> Ek sal maar moet hoop clam doen die job goed
<Kilos> mazal, Both .deb and .rpm file are still available if You want them.
<Kilos> I don't understand why would You think that? There was no "We are dropping Linux" announcement.
<Kilos> Regards.
<Kilos> http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=117316.0
<mazal> I read somewhere that the project was stopped. Can't remember where
<mazal> They say in various posts there that it hasn't been updated for about 3 years and that is an old version :(
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> pity avast was good
<jabberwocky93> this is my type of crossword puzzles http://regexcrossword.com/challenges/tutorial/puzzles/1
<jabberwocky93> this is going to be a fun weekend: http://regexcrossword.com/challenges/hamlet/puzzles/1
<nuvolari> oh hi
<bduk1> jabberwocky93: Unfortunately  got some other hobbies 
<jabberwocky93> it would take me the whole day to solve that hamlet challenge, yet I fear that if I start solving it I won't be able to let it go 
 * jabberwocky93 bookmarks it
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<jabberwocky93> hi inetpro
<jabberwocky93> sigh
<jabberwocky93> hi nuvolari
<jabberwocky93> I've got 242 games on steam, but I spend the bulk of my gaming time on http://www.kongregate.com/
<jabberwocky93> nuvolari: you play dota2 right?
<mazal> 242 steam games , wow , I only have 13 I think
<mazal> But only went back to pc gaming 2 months ago , so that's a big average per month :P
<jabberwocky93> at one stage in the holiday you could make money buying games by selling the collection cards received with cheap games :)
<mazal> Does anybody actually buy those stuff ?
<jabberwocky93> yeah I made over 40 usd
<mazal> Wow ok , why would anyone buy those
<jabberwocky93> pretty much vanity
<jabberwocky93> levels, new steam backgrounds, tokens to get discount on other games, nothing major though
<charl_> gamers are a special breed :)
<charl_> it's all about the size of their ... uh... ego
<charl_> :)
<jabberwocky93> competitive gamers I suppose
<mazal> Can one actually do anything with those cards , like set it as background or something ? I always seen in there but don't know what it's for
<jabberwocky93> mazal: if you've got a whole set you use it to craft a badge
<jabberwocky93> you can craft ~6 badges for each game
<mazal> Oh ic
<mazal> Think I'm gonna sell all mine then :)
<mazal> Don't even know how to do it :P
<jabberwocky93> http://steamcommunity.com/market/ just login and sell
<jabberwocky93> the market values usually drop in december
<mazal> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr , these bloody security codes I always have to wait for via email drives me nuts !
<jabberwocky93> I bought x5 "gift" copies of CS:GO for $2 usd each in the december sale, made some nice trades thoughout the year :)
<mazal> Ok I logged in but don't see my stuff there to sell , just other ones that's for sale
<mazal> Oh now I see , it's because I logged in from a new device and now it's not allowed here for 7 days
<jabberwocky93> yeah, ends via email and on my email I've got 2 way auth that sends to my cellphone... authception
<jabberwocky93> there should be a "Sell an item" button in the top right
<jabberwocky93> (green button)
<jabberwocky93> nice @ 7 days >.<
<mazal> Will try tonight at home
<jabberwocky93> people must have been hax0ring that market stukkend
<mazal> Charl
<mazal> I be a gamer and I don't have an ego :)
<charl_> right :P
<charl_> that's what they all say :P
<mazal> jabberwocky93, and that funds you make there , can you use it to buy other games or can you only buy things in that marketplace with it ?
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: tell mazal you funds you get from selling the items goes to your steam wallet, you can buy games or market items with the wallet's money
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> dont break someones heart, they only have one
<Kilos> break their bones , they have 206
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> funny mails i get
<jabberwocky93> lekker naweek
<Vince-0> YAAR
<Kilos> now i need some expert help please
<Kilos> clamav has found lotsa bad stuff but i cant copy the paths to show ian
<Kilos> right click gives options quarantine delete etc but no copy and ctrl+c dont copy
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> think man
<Kilos> asked in #clamav but no reply as yet
<Kilos> comeon bushtech tell me how
<Xethron> hi Kilos
<Kilos> looks like screenshot is the only way
<Kilos> hmm...
<bushtech> Kilos: Sorry can't help. Sitting in da Free State. No Ubuntu machine for miles.
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got sorted ty
<bushtech> good. Never had a prob with my clamav
<Kilos> not a prob it just dont let me copy
<Kilos> so did screenshot
<bushtech> you been scratching around naughty sighr
<bushtech> sites
<Kilos> not me its my sons external
<Kilos> but lotsa .exe and hacking stuff on it
<bushtech> Ah klein donder
<Kilos> lol he is 36 or 8
<Kilos> i forget
<bushtech> Ah ok should have got some sense by now
<Kilos> ya its all work stuff mainly but also many movies
<Kilos> over 300 movies
<bushtech> Nice!
<Kilos> but i think some of those download sites are dicey
<Kilos> i remeber getting virii just downloading music with windows
<bushtech> wish I had that sort of bandwidth
<Kilos> ya lekker having a job with uncapped
 * theblazehen has uncapped :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> spoilt
<theblazehen> Compiling shit on a netbook: 2 second ping within the same LAN
<Kilos> night peeps . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-10
<Kilos> o/
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Why does netcat need bluez?!
<Kilos> in case you want to extend your net with bluetooth to other devices
<theblazehen> Well that should be optional dependancy then..
<Kilos> why its default in the os anyway
<Kilos> lotsa peeps like bluetooth to move stuff from cells and so on
<Kilos> isnt blues already in your os?
<Private_User> hello everybody
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<theblaze1> Anyone else on vodacom here?
 * theblaze1 just received 1 GB free data
<Kilos> i have it on cell so will see
<Kilos> its their 20th birthday or something
<theblaze1> yeah :)
 * theblaze1 will use it to it's full potential
<theblaze1> its*
<theblaze1> Maaz: Coffee please
<Maaz> theblaze1: There isn't a pot on
<theblaze1> Lets see who can make coffe faster
<theblaze1> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<theblaze1> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblaze1: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<theblaze1> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblaze1: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<theblaze1> maaz coffee please!
<Maaz> theblaze1: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<theblaze1> maaz sudo coffee please!
<Maaz> theblaze1: Sorry...
<theblaze1> Maaz: Ha! I beat you
<Maaz> theblaze1: *blink*
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblaze1!
<theblaze1> Maaz: I already made my own.. You're just too slow
<Maaz> theblaze1: What?
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> 'sup theblaze1
<Private_User> Maaz: sup
<Maaz> Hello Private_User
<Private_User> Maaz: hot chocolate please
<Maaz> Private_User: Excuse me?
<Private_User> Maaz: Milo please
<Maaz> Private_User: What?
<theblaze1> Hi Private_User 
<Private_User> Maaz: rooibos tea please
<Maaz> Private_User: Excuse me?
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> Maaz: pour a shot there
<Maaz> Private_User: *blink*
<Private_User> LOL
<theblaze1> lol
<Private_User> sorry people I was just a little bored there ;)
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> peeps messing with him
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha aquaratbak whats with the nick?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> long time no see
<theblaze1> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi hi, yes it has been awhile
<Kilos> you naughty
<magespawn> don't i wish
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> it has been and continues to be a hectic time
<Kilos> wow still?
<Kilos> tell them you want a large increase
<magespawn> yup that would be great but i do not think that it is on the cards
<Kilos> subtle hints
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> the one thing that is working in my favour is the amount of experince that i am gaining
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you must be the wifi expert already
<magespawn> not yet, there is much still to learn
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> for example i ahve not started working with the mikrotik devices yet, and they are in a different league when it come to the amount of stuff you can do with them.
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> did you see the mail in the list about speeding up wifi
<magespawn> i am learning a lot at the moment about the physical side of network, espicially wireless
<Kilos> thats good dont rely only on your head to remember it all
<Kilos> keep notes
<magespawn> most of the informstion is taken from manuals and books etc, i pdf the information i can from the internet
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> anybody used netsniff-ng before?
<Kilos> i dont think there are many peeps here magespawn 
<Kilos> ping the brains you wanna pick
<magespawn> ahh not too important i will ask again maybe
<magespawn> later
<magespawn> i see the channel numbers are up again
<Kilos> yeah been a good time
<Kilos> another new member that dont popin now and again only
<Kilos> bushtech, say hi to magespawn 
<theblaze1> magespawn: TL;DR netsniff-ng?
<Kilos> there you go magespawn 
<magespawn> this http://netsniff-ng.org/
<theblaze1> magespawn: interesting
<theblaze1> Today /me learnt about socat...
<magespawn> looks like that could be very useful espcially if you set up your machine as an access point 
<magespawn> just having a look at this http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/30-cool-best-open-source-softwares-of-2013/
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl_> i completely stopped using chrome now
<charl_> it turns out chome/chromium is security evil
<charl_> magespawn: long time no speak to, how's it going
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi superfly 
<magespawn> very well and yourself charl_ 
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<superfly> hi charl_, magespawn
<magespawn> what are the security problems with chrome charl_ ?
<charl_> magespawn: that's good to hear
<charl_> magespawn: http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/google-chrome-protection-for-heartbleed-hacked-sites-called-completely-broken/
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight and warm
<Kilos> dont be so scarce magespawn 
<magespawn> that makes for interesting reading charl_ 
<magespawn> recent artical too, i wonder if that has changed since then
<charl_> hmmm
<charl_> i just tried chromium and i can access revoked.grc.com without any problem
<charl_> that is really bad
<charl_> i am back to using firefox now
<charl_> this is on a webkit issue this is a google issue
<charl_> apparently google seems to think that it just "slows things down"
<charl_> i am very surprised that this is coming from google, i would have expected better
<charl_> very disappointing
<magespawn> indeed firefox has been my goto browser for some time, i have lately been using chrome more because of the integration with google etc, looks like i just got a convicing reason to go back
<charl_> :)
<theblaze1> magespawn: try out dwb ;)
<charl_> the new version of firefox looks exactly like google
<charl_> like chrome i mean
<magespawn> theblaze1, will check it out
<charl_> ah, a vim-like browser?
<theblaze1> charl_: yeah! :D
<charl_> now i installed it and i don't know how to use it
<theblaze1> man dwb
<charl_> :help doesn't work
<charl_> ok lemmme see
<theblaze1> :open google.com
<theblaze1> Have a look at the page on suckless
<charl_> yes just saw it in man
<charl_> good
<charl_> ah this is working excellent
<charl_> oh no bah i can open revoked.grc.com :(
<charl_> seems like certificate revocation has been disabled here too
<charl_> that's a pity because this is a great browser
<theblaze1> charl_: Maybe you can set something in a config?
<theblaze1> Uses webkit, is it a webkit problem?
<charl_> i just heard it works fine in safari
<charl_> so i would assume not
<theblaze1> hmm, ok
<charl_> how do i view the url of the current page
<charl_> not finding it in man
<charl_> or searching wrong
<charl_> oh i see it now, right bottom
<magespawn> is there a published list somewhere of sites with revoked certificates?
<charl_> how to copy it ... bah
<theblaze1> charl_: how do you copy in vim ;)
<theblaze1> y
<charl_> i want to copy it to the clipboard
<theblaze1> I mean press "y"
<theblaze1> to copy it
<charl_> tried it but doesn't work
<magespawn> mmm just updated my firefox, i like the way is looks
<magespawn> s/is/it
<theblaze1> charl_: oops, was thinking ov vimperator...
<charl_> ah got it
<charl_> double y
<theblaze1> magespawn: It looked bad on my system with solarized colours
<theblaze1> charl_: ah, great
<theblaze1> I tried dwb out, but couldn't live without lastpass
<theblaze1> So back to firefox with treestyletabs and vimperator
<charl_> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1402183
<charl_> Looking at https://www.cloudflarechallenge.com/heartbleed in dwb from [community] it seems that certificate revocation does not work.
<theblaze1> The certificate revocation post?
<charl_> I played with the settings ssl-use-system-ca-file and ssl-strict but that had no effect. Do I miss something?
<theblaze1> Yeah, I saw that
<theblaze1> no replies to that guy
<charl_> nope precisely
<charl_> :(
<charl_> i love this browser though
<charl_> it's a great concept
<charl_> thanks for sharing it
<theblaze1> charl_: np :)
<theblaze1> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/257avt/whats_the_smartest_joke_you_know/chejb4g ahahaha...
<charl_> when i read the comments on that post it's always good to see there are people with even less of a life than myself
<theblaze1> yeah..
<theblaze1> I normally go in the more civilised subs
<theblaze1> /r/sysadmin, /r/netsec, /r/programming etc
<theblaze1> "There are 10 types of people in the world: Those who understand hexadecimal and F the rest."
<theblaze1> Damn, I'm too lazy to go to bed
<charl_> ohhhh
<charl_> :D
<charl_> have a good evening all
<magespawn> theblaze1, that reddit is funny
<magespawn> good night a;;
<magespawn> all
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-11
<Kilos> cremora minora
<theblaze1> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblaze1 hows your network coming
<theblaze1> Kilos: network?
<theblaze1> the 3g?
<Kilos> oh my have i got the wrong person
<Kilos> wasnt it you making this new network thing
<theblaze1> oh that..
<theblaze1> not very far
<Kilos> oh you forgot
<theblaze1> have to study this weekend
<Kilos> ok
<theblaze1> no time
<Kilos> studies more important ya
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Rynomster> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wow you saw it
 * Kilos jumps fpr joy
<Rynomster> lol
<Kilos> for too
<Kilos> someone even asked if you were a bot the other day
<Rynomster> hahaha
<Rynomster> life of a business owner... IRC time goes out the window :<
<Kilos> yeah looks like hey
<Rynomster> and its mothers day :/ I have to somehow get in a few hours to visit my mom before church... and have a massive deadline for a company in Amsterdam tomorrow
<Kilos> oh my
<Rynomster> but today is IRC day
<Rynomster> so my mom and amsterdam can go ... 
<Rynomster> just kidding :P have to leave soon
<Kilos> make a plan for your mom
<Rynomster> yea defo, gonna leave here in 30 :) taking her to a buffet
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> google usb3 pci adapter prices in south africa
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey hows you lad
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> 500 MB left of the free vodacom data :)
<Kilos> the swi8nes never gave me anything
<Kilos> swines too
<Golynx> i loved the speed i got early this morning around 440kbps 
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> spoilt you now
<Golynx> but now it slowed down to 10kbps lol
<Kilos> oi they clamping it
<Golynx> haha lucky i had people around that had vodacom sim cards so i could take advantage of the free data for the day
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> had a total of 2 GB 
<Kilos> i wonder why they didnt give me any
<Golynx> 1 GB was gone around 5 hours , but the rest i struggle to even get past 500MB 
<Golynx> dont you have vodacom too 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> in my cell phone
<Golynx> there is a 90 day limit though
<Golynx> so any sim cards bought after the 90 days wont get anything
<Kilos> i would get 14.04 iso updated if they gave me any
<Kilos> oh is it on new sims only
<Golynx> you wont see it on your normal phone balance
<Kilos> how do you see it?
<Golynx> you must dial *111*006#
<Kilos> ah lemme try
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> sorry *111*600#
<Kilos> haha ty i have 1g left and it must be used today
<Kilos> 4 hours to use 1g
<Golynx> yeah before 23:59 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> but imagine the traffic jam now ai. The speed slowed down alot since this morning
<Kilos> ill just run the iso update
<Golynx> so many people downloading stuff and vodacom got around 33 million of them 
<Kilos> so i then get an updated iso to install with
<Kilos> oh well if it dont work its data i didnt pay for anyway
<Kilos> lemme try and see
<Kilos> wbb
<Golynx> check the speed first , vodacom network is getting hammered now
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<Kilos> superfly, help please i have the link wrong
<Kilos> could not read control file from URL http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<Kilos> or anyone else that knows
<Golynx> i got 3 downloads in progress and all of them hanging for about an hour now
<Golynx> but web browsing is super fast lol
<Kilos> eish even slexy.org is struggling
<Golynx> maybe vodacom is testing how much pressure the network can take
<Kilos> i tried another link in the command and it gave lotsa stuff
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2s7FxoIHl
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Kilos> i dunno what im doing wrong
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> hey Kilos
<Kilos> help boetie
<inetpro> you wake up late?
<Kilos> i didnt know how to fing the free data
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: surely your iso is up to date, it was just released the other day
<Kilos> ya but not my install iso
<Kilos> i started with the daily build remember
<inetpro> ok, so whic version?
<inetpro> which as well
<Kilos> 14.04 unity
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<Kilos> i have kde after the release date
<Kilos> but unity was early
<inetpro> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso or ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<Kilos> amd
<Kilos> i have kde in 386
<Kilos> and unity in 64bit
<inetpro> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<inetpro> or http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> secong one is running ty very much
<Kilos> my ou staatmaker
<Kilos> second as well
<Kilos> ojn no man
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i hope ctrl+c killed that
<Kilos> nearly blew all the data on the 386
<Kilos> jy moet weet ek lees nie mooi nie man
 * Kilos hands over the email addy again
<Kilos> eish between 4 and 8 kB/s
<Kilos> vodasucks
<Golynx> join the club :(
 * Kilos experiments
<Golynx> i mis the 440 kbps i got this morning. 5 minutes to download 100 MB!
<Kilos> yip they clamping it
<Kilos> swines
<Golynx> until the rest of the free gig team came to spoil the party 
<Golynx> vodacom must be testing its network , there is no other way
<Kilos> i hope i get finished before midnight
<Golynx> why hide it as a free gift that spoiled mothers day for most SA people
<Kilos> weird
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i just told my sis about the *111*600#
<theblazehen> And?
<Kilos> she didnt know either
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
 * theblazehen still needs to use his data
<Kilos> hopefully she also gets it now
<Golynx> i dont think the network will speed up again until past 00:00  , 12 May
 * theblazehen <3's linux
<Kilos> well hopefully zsync keeps whatever i get to use
<Kilos> then 8ta can topup sometime
<Kilos> only at 3% now
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Golynx, why didnt you tell me morning time about this
<Kilos> its all your fault
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> im learning to pass the buck
<Golynx> i did'nt know either until yesterday 13:00 haha
 * theblazehen likes using dual screen :D
<Kilos> you shoulda told me yesterday then
<Golynx> i scrambled like hell to find direct links to big files i needed to download :D
<Kilos> whew theblazehen i battle to see everything on one screen
<Golynx> i was caught up in searching the web 
<Golynx> i thought you would know though
<Kilos> haha i only put airtime on voda to keep it active
<Kilos> cell is just for family to call me
<Kilos> this is taking about 10 mins per meg
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> 3 hours left and still alot to download :( 
<Golynx> but the big guns i took of this morning :)
<Golynx> care of aswell
<Kilos> lucky
<theblazehen> Golynx: Any ideas?
<Golynx> i have to keep recommanding wget now to make download progress. Every download fails. 
<theblazehen> s/wget/aria2c/
<Golynx> but why is the web browsing still so fast :-/
<Golynx> downloading wallpapers and pics like chips :D
<Golynx> theblazehen what's that button do ?
<theblazehen> Golynx: aria2c is like a better wget
<theblazehen> apt-get install aria2
<theblazehen> With your new internet :)
<Golynx> theblazehen ok i will try aria2c ty
<theblazehen> Golynx: even supports torrents :)
<Golynx> nice :)
<Kilos> who is using usb3?
<Kilos> i want to know if usb3 external speed matches with internal drive speed
<theblazehen> Kilos: USB3 > internal drive
<Kilos> faster?
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> Unless your internal drive is an SSD
<Kilos> lekker i see they have usb3 pci-e adapters for R145
<theblazehen> ah, ok
<Kilos> then i can save for an external usb3 drive instead of getting another internal
<theblazehen> Just remember that sometimes the actual drives for externals are slow
<Kilos> http://www.techbargains.com/catsearch.cfm/0_11_3
<Kilos> first one is 4TB for $139
<Kilos> Maaz, convert USD 140 to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: USD 140 = 972.22222 ZAR
<Kilos> thats cheap for that size i think
<Kilos> arent WD drives good?
<Kilos> eish zsync at 1.3% now only
<Golynx> night all!
<Rynomster> Maaz data is wrong
<Maaz> Rynomster: If you say so
<Kilos> lol
<Rynomster> $140 = $1450.92
<Kilos> wb Rynomster 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok we sve a bit longer then
<Kilos> save too
<Rynomster> supp... since this morning I've decided I'm going to make more of an effort to appear in here, as it was the members in this channel that convinced me to leave my job and start a company
<Rynomster> $140 = 1450.92 South African Rand
<Rynomster> lol
<Rynomster> not $
<Kilos> ok but thats still good for a 4TB drive isnt it
<Rynomster> yea
<Rynomster> but u gonna pay another R100 on shipment and another R80 on import duties
<Kilos> they normally around R1 per gig i think
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i didnt look if they say shipping free
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Rynomster, you gotta finish that job
<Kilos> move it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> voda download down to 2.1kB/s
<Kilos> im not even gonna use 50m of the 1g present
<superfly> theblazehen, kbmonkey: I added a maze :-D on minetest. Just look around for a big R ;-)
<Rynomster> lol Kilos, how did u know I was working? :P
<Kilos> haha you told me you had a deadline for tomorrow Rynomster 
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-04
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> morning all. have a good day. see you tonight at 1800 or whenever power comes on
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Goed en met Oom?
<Kilos> net koud, anders goed dankie
<Jacques_Stry> Begin stadig maar seker aan stap na winter
<Kilos> eish
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos
<Kilos> im going of now, if they striking again ill come back at 9
<Jacques_Stry> More barrydk 
<Kilos> off
<Jacques_Stry> o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<barrydk> More Jacques_Stry
<Kilos> hmm...
<Jacques_Stry> Not going off?
<Kilos> maybe striking
<Kilos> hopefully not just slow getting here
<Jacques_Stry> I'm off to a meeting, gonna be AFK for an hour or two
<Jacques_Stry> ...
<Kilos> ok
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> morning Padroni  
<Padroni> morning
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> I'm good
<Padroni> installed 15.04 the weekend
<Padroni> then it broke
<Padroni> back on 14.04
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  looks like a good day for you
<Kilos> just looked at the most expensive graphics cards in za
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 38k for one card
<barrydk> I know where they can put that card in
<Kilos> yeah mine was 300 bucks i think
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Padroni> Anyone watch American Odessey
<Padroni> ?
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<elacheche> O/ Jacques_Stry 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> afternoon pieter2627  captine  kulelu88  inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<pieter2627> hi Kilos, hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun net moeg na n dag sonder krag
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> en jy?
<pieter2627> goed dankie
 * pieter2627 now knows why the channel has been so silent today
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> when im not here you guys must rock man
<pieter2627> maybe we do since rocks don't say much :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> you having fun on the beach
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Linux 4.0 released, interesting that there's some effort in the live-patching arena
<Kilos> ubuntuonair.com
<Kilos> mark shuttleworths pre uos keynote
<Kilos> pieter2627  ^^ gaan kyk en hoor wat se mark
<pieter2627> Kilos: ja, weet oom hoe lank gaan dit wees?
<Kilos> seker nie meer as n huur nie. ek vra gou
<Kilos> pieter2627  daai ouens se geen idea nie maar dit kan miskien later op youtube wees
<pieter2627> ok
<Kilos> ek sal jou inlig sodra ek meer hoor
<pieter2627> ek kyk maar nou
<Kilos> yay
<pieter2627> Wily Werewolf is the next mascot
<Kilos> i wonder if i didnt propose that
<Kilos> well ask pro to go check
<inetpro> Kilos: you said Wily Weasel
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> uhh and then you said Yowling Yak for 16.`0 ???
<Kilos> oh well you cant win them all
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> power off again tomorrow
<kulelu88> how do I change my text colour in xchat?
<kulelu88> grey is crap
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> not sure superfly will like this latest news
<inetpro> hosting Git repositories directly on Launchpad http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it wont bother him too much. he does things his own way regardles
<Kilos> s
<MaNI> kulelu88, Preferences option in settings menu, color tab
<MaNI> but also nobody should use xchat anymore but hexchat
<pieter2627> kulelu88: If you still want to improve my nikola Dockerfile, then you can find it at http://bin.snyman.info/8qgys
<Kilos> pieter2627  no wag ons
<Kilos> post it in trello too
<Kilos> i think trello pokes the pro. everything else he ignores
<pieter2627> Kilos: did on this card https://trello.com/c/8MQ0EC0K/88-fix-niggles-on-ubuntu-africa-site
<Kilos> good man
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> he hides in case he has to work
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<pieter2627> hi magespawn 
<pieter2627> Kilos: in which case :p
<magespawn> who hides?
<Kilos> hey bang as hy gesig wys sal hy moet werk
<Kilos> pro of course
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> he does a fair amount already
<pieter2627> haha
<magespawn> spea of ....
<magespawn> speak too
 * pieter2627 will be afk for a while
<Kilos> yeah, he lurks but watches everything
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> pieter2627: what is a while?
 * inetpro not feeling very productive this evening
<Kilos> whats new
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you ired inetpro  ?
<Kilos> rest man
<Kilos> tired
 * inetpro is not tired
 * inetpro is moeg!
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> rus man
<inetpro> to early to go sleep
<Kilos> go watch marks keynote
<inetpro> too as well
<inetpro> no data for video here
<Kilos> ai! join the family
<Kilos> i killed my budget with youtube-dl
<pieter2627> inetpro: 15 min
 * pieter2627 just realised it should have been awhile
<Kilos> is that how long it was pieter2627  
<Kilos> what is that in data terms
<pieter2627> Kilos: 15min and 2sec since he asked :) in data terms?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kenya died
<pieter2627> the loco?
<Kilos> maybe a server or something with their irc
<pieter2627> oh, i found someone that is currently in Zambia, but will move back to Germany. Can he be invited to the africa team, or just try to get contact with the zambia peeps thru him?
<Kilos> yes please
<kulelu88> pieter2627: you don't need so many RUNs
<Kilos> i have another guy the that is in france but was in one of the countries when they built their loco
 * pieter2627 is facing a logical dilemma - condition OR condition = "yes please" - now trying to find yes for which one ?:)
<Kilos> yes please get him to join ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> show him the site
<kulelu88> pieter2627: how are you using superflys domain?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pieter2627  he can joint the mailing list as well from the site
<Squirm> 'lo all
<Squirm> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795525-kde4-productivity-tips-and-tricks
<kulelu88> eeuww kde
<pieter2627> kulelu88: it is in the header. which would you join?
<Kilos> kde rocks
<Squirm> Haven't looked through the list - Don't use KDE
<pieter2627> hi Squirm
<kulelu88> pieter2627: you can use 1 RUN with all your statements
<Squirm> but might be interesting to a select group of people
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> 'lo
<kulelu88> It's artificial though. if you understand it better with multiple RUNs, it makes no difference
<kulelu88> somebody should tell superfly to fix his form on the bin page. an injection could flood it
<pieter2627> kulelu88: i mainly did it to have layers for testing - downloads take time on my end - the pip ones might also be good as one (have to check)
<inetpro> kulelu88: how did you figure that?
<inetpro> kulelu88: I mean superfly's bin page issue
<kulelu88> inetpro: I'm basing it on assumption that a bot could easily inject hundreds of scripts per hour
<kulelu88> there's no anti-bot measures
<inetpro> ah, I see what you mean
<magespawn> what page?
<kulelu88> pieter2627: the way I split my docker build is to separate the pip-level stuff from the ubuntu-level stuff
<inetpro> maybe he has a clever trickery setting some kind of a limit in the back end
<kulelu88> so I would normally put Nikola into its own dockerfile
<Kilos> inetpro  may i go and sleep now?
<Kilos> dont ask why
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't need my permission sir
<inetpro> sleep well oom Kilos
<Kilos> since when?
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> kulelu88: that seems logical (or do you mean separate files) - to you know if the `upgrade` option adds anything special to the `install` command of pip?
<Kilos> t sir pro
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pieter2627> nag oom
<kulelu88> you're using pip3 for py3?
<kulelu88> pieter2627: 
<pieter2627> yes
<kulelu88> for clarity on the --upgrade, that would be more of a python question I think
<pieter2627> inetpro: why is the `upgrade` option part of the install command for nikola on the build-instructions page?
<inetpro> pieter2627: I took that from superfly's origina instructions
 * inetpro searching for a reason
<magespawn> the default install of nikola was not the most recent version
<kulelu88> oh I know
<kulelu88> --upgrade forces the latest build of nikola possibly
<kulelu88> superfly probably likes the bleeding edge
<magespawn> depending on the version of ubuntu you are running
<kulelu88> pip install nikola may give the ubuntu/debian stable version
<magespawn> the version in the repos for 14.04 had to upgraded to work 
<pieter2627> also just found this https://pip.pypa.io/en/stable/user_guide.html#id19
<inetpro> magespawn is correct, at the time when we started we were all using 14.04 with an old version of nikola in the repositories
<pieter2627> uhm ok, thanks guys.
<pieter2627> will see again tomorrow
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-05
<barrydk> More almal
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<stickyboy> Morning pieter2627 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<TinuvaMac> morning
 * TinuvaMac see it is the in thing to do today
<pieter2627> haha, hi TinuvaMac 
<pieter2627> Hi lin
<lin> hey pieter2627 
<Squirm> Morning all
<pieter2627> Hi Squirm 
<pieter2627> lin: have you been on this channel before?
<lin> yeah
<lin> a lot, actually..
<lin> Where's kilos?
<pieter2627> haha, i just don't seem to have paid much attention to the nick list. Think Kilos has loadshedding for the day
<pieter2627> He was without electricity yesterday as i understood
<lin> I'm sure he'll be back
<pieter2627> yeah, hope so
<lin> I'm back
<lin> small reboot
<Padroni> hi all
<inetpro> wb Padroni
<Padroni> hey
<Padroni> how's it going?
<inetpro> all good thanks, and there?
<Padroni> I'm good
<Padroni> just a thought: good idea to use a cloud storage facility to backup your /home dir?
<inetpro> scary thought
<Padroni> as aposed to a local backup?
<Padroni> either can get corrupted
<Padroni> maybe I'll just backup my docs folder
<andrewlsd> Mornings all.
<andrewlsd> Maaz last seen Kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: *blink*
<andrewlsd> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Kilos was last seen 14 hours, 22 minutes and 13 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-05-04 20:53:05 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-04 20:53:25 SAST
 * andrewlsd wonders where Kilos is
<andrewlsd> Me lurking here for a bit.
<inetpro> andrewlsd: hi
<inetpro> Kilos mentioned that he would be without power today
<andrewlsd> aah. tx Inetpro.
<andrewlsd> Conversation starter (maybe): Anyone here have an Ubuntu phone?
<inetpro> apparently until 18:00 even
<inetpro> andrewlsd: not that I'm aware of
<inetpro> everyone here wants one for sure
<Padroni> I def want one
<inetpro> has anyone watched the UOS keynote of sabdfl last night?
<inetpro> looks like things are really starting to happen in the mobile space now 
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> Brackets is now available on Ubuntu
<Padroni> nice
<Padroni> goodbye Blowfish
<Kilos> good morning everybody
<Kilos> power underground right to the house now
<Kilos> yes inetpro  with proper ug cable
<Kilos> ohi superfly  hows the leave
<Kilos> ?
<zander> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi spekko hows things
<inetpro> Kilos: that's great, wb
<Spekko> Always good, always busy haha
<Spekko> there ?
<Kilos> but the transformer is leaking oil so can die anytime
<Kilos> too much outside work with no powers
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> lin, andrewlsd: he's back
<Kilos> lol
<Spekko> yeah, these power outages are making me worry
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos, wb
<Spekko> our company is at least getting generators :D
<inetpro> everyone wondering where Kilos is today
<Kilos> y andrewlsd  
<Kilos> ty too
<Kilos> had to repair some water pipes they dug up though
<Spekko> hectic
<Kilos> now hopefully the transformer lasts till next week when they come connect street lights
<Spekko> in this country tough ?
<andrewlsd> re UOS keynote, that looks like a good thing to go watch, thanks for the heads-up inetpro.
<lin> sweet
<lin> good to see you back, kilos
<Kilos> hi lin
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> size inetpro  
<Kilos> ?
 * pieter2627 is glad to see that Kilos is back
<Kilos> ty pieter2627  im glad to be back amongst my friends
 * Padroni waves at Kilos
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
 * Kilos hates power outs
 * Padroni hates having to write reports
 * Padroni is currently writing a report
 * Padroni hates 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jou werk is jou werk
<Padroni> seems my internet is on the frizz again
<Padroni> *sigh*
<Padroni> can't phone telkom 
<Padroni> they're about to put a hit on me
<Kilos> telkom?
<Kilos> they dont do hits
<Kilos> inetpro  UOS keynote size when you get a break please
<Kilos> or anyone else
<pieter2627> size??
<Kilos> the video or whatever it is
<Kilos> marks chat
<Kilos> i go eat
<pieter2627> Kilos: the smallest mp4 seems to be 170mb
<pieter2627> oh and feedback for you from the Zambia guy...
<pieter2627> 'The website looks good! I hope you get plenty of people. In a way it's a bit sad that "Ubuntu" of all OSs has so few African users... Great to see you doing something about it!'
<Kilos> pieter2627  have you the link for the 170m mp4 please
<Kilos> and you can tell the zambian guy there are many buntu users but mostly absorbed in the lugs because everyone got slack
<Kilos> and tell him he is welcome to join #ubuntu-africa
 * andrewlsd heads over there too.
<inetpro> Kilos: just download it yourself at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag
<inetpro> google is your friend... just search for youtube download 
<inetpro> Kilos: just set it to low quality to use less data
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so stubborn you are. google is your friend
<inetpro> if you set the lowest quality to a low 144p you can download the video for as little as 35MB
<inetpro> Kilos: you can do it on your own
<Kilos> now i have to learn where to do the low quality thing
<Kilos> do what?
<inetpro> download it yourself
<Kilos> yes i will ty sir , but didnt know about the low quality thing
<Kilos> i wonder if when using youtube-dl one can set something to get the aidio onl
<Kilos> aidio
<Kilos> audio
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> oh my even a man page
<inetpro> Kilos: now there is a good idea
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: please talk to the guys at LoCo Teams and ask them to consider making audio feeds available 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> ideally yourtube should just have that as an option
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and as usual, looks like you can just do it yourself again
<inetpro> http://www.listentoyoutube.com/
<Kilos> lol ty inetpro  im looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/423508/can-i-directly-download-audio-using-youtube-dl
<Kilos> as well
<inetpro> cool
<Spekko> anyone familliar with test ?
<Kilos> see i dont always just sits sometimes i sits and thinks
<Spekko> am I alone :'(
<Kilos> inetpro  youtube-dl -f 140  link
<Kilos> looks like that is it for mp4
<pieter2627> Kilos: the mp4 will be 170mb, the 30mb is a 3gp
<Kilos> says 55.2 m with that command
<Kilos> ill let you know when ive got it
<Kilos> 100% of 55.28MiB in 02:55
<Kilos> now to find it
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> oh ok, and the Zambia guy is also directing `the schools sysadmin` to us - doesn't sound like he will be joining
<inetpro> ai!
 * pieter2627 ROFL
<Kilos> thats a start ty pieter2627  
<inetpro> Kilos: 05/05 13:54:44 <inetpro> if you set the lowest quality to a low 144p you can download the video for as little as 35MB
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and moodoo is working on an audio only feed
<Kilos> audio is perfect
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> o/
<Kilos> hmm... interesting
<andrewlsd> :-) hiya.
<Kilos> wb andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> ty, Kilos
<kulelu88> 10 rand says andrewlsd is from pretoria
<elacheche> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22499/ubuntu-online-summit-1505-opening-plenary/
<andrewlsd> ty elacheche
<andrewlsd> kulelu88 why?
<kulelu88> guessing game andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> you owe me 10 bucks
<andrewlsd> double or nothing?
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> double or nothing, with Kilos money
<andrewlsd> lol
<Kilos> haha nice try
<kulelu88> Cape Town!
<andrewlsd> always more fun to play with other people's money.
<andrewlsd> yes. (although I have lived in Pretoria)
<kulelu88> yeah, just like a hedge fund or pension fund 
<kulelu88> it's a right of passage for most capetonians to have lived in pretoria
<andrewlsd> kulelu88, which is your nearest City?
<kulelu88> pretoria
<andrewlsd> anyone remember "Hallo Spencer"?
<kulelu88> I don't think I'm old enough
 * andrewlsd google 'kulelu88' and learns about "cars and bakkies" ;-)
<kulelu88> ehh is that what the name means :D
<andrewlsd> haha
<andrewlsd> re UDS, why is everyone seemingly remote?
<kulelu88> seemingly remote? 
<kulelu88> you mean why we're all so far apart?
<kulelu88> IMO, I think it's mostly capetonians and pretorians here
<andrewlsd> I meant the Ubuntu Online Summit
<andrewlsd> ... "online" is probably why everyone seems to be remote.
<andrewlsd> I thought it was a UDS (developer summit) at a particular location
<andrewlsd> Nuvolari used to represent the East Coast ;-)
<andrewlsd> (and I've lived in Durbs too)
<andrewlsd-kiwi> just testing this web-based  (or node.js-based) IRC client that someone mentioned over in the other window
<andrewlsd-kiwi> that being #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<andrewlsd-kiwi> testing it via https://kiwiirc.com/client
<andrewlsd-kiwi> very pretty.
 * pieter2627 also thinks kiwi is quite pretty
<zoomer> I are your president
<Kilos> himm...
<Kilos> hmm... too
<andrewlsd-kiwi> zoomer has gone to pay back the money
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI2> hope its into my account
<andrewlsd> woot, things started to heat up a bit.
<andrewlsd> in the ubuntu-uos-plenary channel
<Kilos> too much rtfs
<kulelu88> link to that channel?
<kulelu88> let me complain about systemd
<andrewlsd> #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<andrewlsd> .... you might get kick'ed tho
<Kilos> dont go make our name mud
<andrewlsd> but it would be sooo much fun, and besides, no one has to know that kulelu88 is from ubu-za
<andrewlsd> "it can be our secret"
<Kilos> they have clever peeps there
<andrewlsd> use KiwiIRC, with a different nick
<Kilos> they also have a member here
<andrewlsd> naah. 
<andrewlsd> a member? Kilos you'd never tell, would you?
<Kilos> no i am part of the team
<andrewlsd> aah. 
<kulelu88> let me go bash ubuntu and tell them how awesome openBSD is
<andrewlsd> kulelu88, don't forget to put on your Troll-Face.
<inetpro> Kilos: are you keeping track of the numbers on that channel?
<andrewlsd> kulelu88 <flamebait> I guess openBSD can run an IRC client. how long does it take to get a desktop set up?
<andrewlsd> ... although, it might run nicely on a SmartWatch.
<Kilos> i went off inetpro  
<Kilos> too much pling pling here
<andrewlsd> ? off inetpro?
<andrewlsd> autocorrect?
<Kilos> no man off that channel
<inetpro> Kilos: it's your lucky day
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> i just joined again
<inetpro> you don't have to do it
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> you can look at it at http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ubuntu-uos-plenary&net=freenode
<inetpro> it = statistics
<Kilos> i see ty
<Kilos> how come they went quiet
<Kilos> oh the session has ended on the irc channel
<andrewlsd> I'm off for the evening.
<andrewlsd> cheerio all, especially Kilos
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd  
<Kilos> ty
<Spekko> "test" All in all, that command doesn't make sense and has probably been written in the sole intent of confusing you
<Spekko> on unix.stackexchange :P
<Spekko> topkek
<Squirm> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> if you have uncapped you can go see http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/
<Squirm> Too busy Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> hehe
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> hi Guest60384  
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro  strange stuff here
<Kilos> delete a wireless connection and pc restarts
<inetpro> don't delete it man
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> everyone wants to see Kilos stay online
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man my wireless connection shows a connected goodie to i dunno where
<Kilos> i need to know what im connected to
<inetpro> just switch it off
<Kilos> nono when sis needs it i turn it on and see this strange connection
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> but its off now
<Kilos> i see you approved , inetpro  
<Kilos> does it look better
<Kilos> better than fantastic must be good
<inetpro> of course
<Kilos> did you say ty to pietie
<Kilos> who is Guest60384  
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  ty for the work on the site
<pieter2627> ty Kilos, np
<inetpro> Kilos: when is your first real board meeting again?
<Kilos> 7th at midnight
<inetpro> pieter2627: oh yes, thanks for the merge request and all the efforts as well
<Kilos> the board or membership?
<inetpro> now we just need to get the 2nd vote before we merge
<inetpro> Kilos: is there a difference?
<Kilos> ya they have some other meets too
 * pieter2627 just hope that his sense of spelling is 'correct'
<Kilos> the fly is my editor
<Kilos> he knows about spelling stuff
<Kilos> oh i thought of something more for you to think about pieter2627  
<Kilos> when you are bored only
<Kilos> will save me lots of typing
<inetpro> Kilos: but he doesn't like spending time fixing other peep's bugs, it needs to be correct from the start
<pieter2627> let me hear to decide if i'm bored enough :p
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have to tell everyone to hit refresh a few times before they see the magic in the site, can one make it change view every 10 secs or so automatically
<inetpro> pieter2627: I tested and looked at the changes before approving
<inetpro> all looked better to me
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> because im tired of telling peeps to refresh
<inetpro> Kilos: why tell them to refresh?
<Kilos> wearing my fingers to the bone
<Kilos> well if i didnt tell canonical they wouldnt have seen all the magic
<pieter2627> Kilos: then a new image would download every 10sec
<Kilos> how often do you hear peeps like that say a site is fantastic
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hmmm...
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i didnt think that far ahead
<Kilos> ok lets go further
<Kilos> has it got a default image for first times or does it just do it randomly
<pieter2627> ideas still mean that brain is active :p
<pieter2627> random
<inetpro> Kilos: you can't exactly expect them to tell you that it's a useless site can you?
<pieter2627> ^^
<Kilos> nono but they could have said nice
<Kilos> or cool
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> fantastic is heaps above nice and cool and great
<Kilos> or has the english language changed as well
<inetpro> Kilos: you're their latest new official member, they will want you to feel good about your efforts
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> im not a canonical member
<inetpro> all I'm saying is, don't exaggerate too much, let's rather keep moving and improving as we go
<Kilos> yes next one peeps must say fantabulistic
<Kilos> fantabuloustic
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> maybe we can think of adding a blog to the site
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> both of them
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nikola does blogs
<inetpro> EN OH!!
 * pieter2627 has an idea to improve the flavours listing, just need to make some time
<Kilos> cool pieter2627  keep that brain active
<Kilos> :D
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> inetpro  why not finish you wiki page and apply for the 7th as well
<Kilos> they are trying all over for more members
<inetpro> hmm.... you want me to do like gremble?
<Kilos> strike while the iron is ho
<Kilos> hot
<Kilos> nono you have done 100 times more than me , you just arent as verbose
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> ill tell belkinza to come chase you
<inetpro> btw, where is gremble?
<Kilos> scared of being given work
<inetpro> he removed his wiki page on Sunday
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz  seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 1 day, 22 hours, 42 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-05-03 21:51:30 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-03 22:02:13 SAST
<Kilos> he is learning too you know
<Kilos> what happened sunday to upset him?
<inetpro> Kilos: you gave him a hard time
<Kilos> me? never
<Kilos> ohi superfly  hows things?
<inetpro> Kilos: now go check your BP
<Kilos> 133/87
<inetpro> is that high or low?
<Kilos> checked 2 hours ago
 * inetpro never remembers those funny values
<Kilos> higher thatn a 30 year old
<Kilos> 12/80 is normal for a youngster
<Kilos> 120/80
<pieter2627> high i think - remember 120/60 or something as good
<Kilos> ill bring it down more
<pieter2627> sanbs commented that mine was perfect on that the other day
<inetpro> Kilos: because I gave you such uphill and the additional worries it will be higher now
<Kilos> the older you get the more it goes up
<Kilos> 60 is way too low
<Kilos> 120/80 is normal
<Kilos> i go check
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> pieter2627: this oom of yours takes me way to serious!?
 * inetpro didn't expect him to really go and meassure
<inetpro> wb danfowler
<pieter2627> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb danfowler  
<kulelu88> doesn't it mean 120 beats across 80 seconds?
<Kilos> diastolic and systolic
 * inetpro found some very nice and practical instructions for using Google Hangouts on Air
<inetpro> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<Kilos> inetpro  hangouts eat data man
<inetpro> very useful for anyone who wants to host any kind of video broadcasting on YouTube
<inetpro> Kilos: it was never meant for you man
<Kilos> then say so'
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it's not even meant for me
<Kilos> did you tell yourself
<Kilos> i enjoyed the keynote
<Kilos> big plans
 * inetpro informs his self to ignore his message about Hangouts on Air
<Kilos> then another one
<Kilos> dont forget
<inetpro> erm
 * inetpro forgot 
<inetpro> Kilos: what did I have to forget?
<Kilos> dont forget to remind yourself to ignore hangout things
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<inetpro> wb Tonberry
<captine> evening all
<captine> anyone following the dev summit taking place?
<Kilos> hi captine  
<inetpro> captine: I would love to but have neither time nor data
<captine> yip.  i hear u
<captine> watched mark's intro video
<captine> pretty slick
<inetpro> I watched it at 1.5 speed
<captine> :)
<captine> watching the opening plenery now
<inetpro> just too many sessions to choose from as well
<captine> yip.  esp when streaming at work is not allowed
<Kilos> Maaz  convert 299 pounds to zar
<captine> if I worked from home, it would be on a second monitor
<inetpro> I like the format though
<inetpro> nice that you can always go back and watch later
<captine> yip.  i like that it is virtual now too.  would never be able to get to a summit, and the recordings of hte live events are never quite as good looking
<Kilos> inetpro  http://www.ebuyer.com/ubuntu
<Kilos> convert man
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=%C2%A3199.98+to+rands
<Kilos> sigh
<Maaz> Kilos: The tubes are clogged!
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=%C2%A3299.99+to+rands
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wassup maaz
<Kilos> Maaz  convert 499 GBP to ZAR
<Kilos> ai1 299\
<inetpro> Kilos: can you not click?
<inetpro> Kilos: put you hands up and show me your fingers
<Kilos> R3600 for a quadcore lappy
<inetpro> something wrong there?
<Kilos> yes man but maaz is supposed to be able to do that
<Kilos> 5455 for the 299 one
<Kilos> and you are paying for the lappy not the OS
<Kilos> and hp stuff is normally good
<Maaz> Kilos: I can't reach that site
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<captine> so.  started my wiki wiki
<captine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Captine
<captine> must find more ways to top it up :)
<captine> i.e. more time to do more
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> keep going captine  
<captine> :)
<captine> yip.  will be a slow work in progress.  will ask for testimonials in a couple months, if I am able to be involved
<Kilos> something wrong with the convert function in the ibids
<Kilos> one step at a time captine  
<Kilos> hehe i heard that so often
<Kilos> and patience
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-06
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<barrydk> Mornig mazal how are you
<Kilos> hi mazal  barrydk  
<mazal> Ok thanx and you barrydk and Kilos ?
<barrydk> Hi Kilos how are you
<Kilos> good ty blowing data here
<mazal> Blowing data ?
<mazal> Oh , downloading ?
<Kilos> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22519/membership-discussion/
<barrydk> any action in there?
<Kilos> its the video minutes of how to get more members
<barrydk> oh not my type of movies
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 90 m and i tick to see the irc page as well and lose the video
<Kilos> mazal  hoekom so skaars
<mazal> Kilos: besig met baie dinge
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning inetpro  spekko plustwo  
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, morning to ya
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos 
<andrewlsd> Morning Jacques_Stry, pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<stickyboy> Push to githubbbbb.
<stickyboy> Kilos: ^^^
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Guten tag
<Kilos> what ?
<Kilos> wb CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<stickyboy> Kilos: It's German, br0
<Kilos> i know man
<Kilos> zehr gut?
<stickyboy> Kilos: I don't speak German!
<Kilos> i know that too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you well stickyboy  ?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, seated in a coffee shop pushing code to GitHubbbb.
<Kilos> nice
<stickyboy> Kilos: Working on stuff for our institute.
<stickyboy> s/our/my/
<Kilos> good , at least you are doing something constructive
<stickyboy> Oh, and Tsega updated his GitHub profile pic with a pic of the shirt I gave him. w00t http://github.com/tsega
<Kilos> you must fight him and say why isnt he with #ubuntu-africa or gone to the site and joined the mailing list
<Kilos> i really struggle with you guys
<stickyboy> Kilos: Tell me about it
<stickyboy> hahaha
<stickyboy> Kilos: Gotta go to lunch, bbl.
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Private_User  you getting stuff going yet?
<Kilos> oi
<andrewlsd> o hi, Kilos
<Kilos> hi there again
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Guys I need some info from the guys in the know. I am looking to maybe start a website. But I don't know where to start. Can someone point me in the right direction where to start investigating hosting options ?
<mazal> Also , what app to use for the actual building. I can't code and never will , I need a WYSIWIG app that can build
<andrewlsd> free website hosting link on its way
<andrewlsd> yipes, my internet connection is slow
<mazal> I heard a lot of wordpress , is that something good to try ?
<CuttingEdge> wordpress is quite popular
<mazal> K will invetigate that a bit
<andrewlsd> wordpress.com will host it your [subdomain].wordpress.com gratis
<mazal> kewl
<mazal> Will check that out as a start thank you guys
<andrewlsd> otherwise weebly.com
<andrewlsd> and otherwise, FreeHostia.com
<andrewlsd> ...  ^ that was the site I was thinking of http://www.freehostia.com/signup.html?plan=92
<Kilos> also mazal  one year free at ec2 so you can practise
<andrewlsd> +1 kilos
<Kilos> sjoe what can you host on 250MB disk space? recipes
<Kilos> oh i have a weebly site somewhere but didnt know what to do with it
<Kilos> hmm...
<pieter2627> mazal: what do you want to do with the site - or what should it be doing for you?
<mazal> pieter2627: Information mostly bout events and such , thinking of making one for our church
<mazal> So filled with info mostly
<pieter2627> wordpress should be good then
<mazal> Different sections such as events section , service notes sections etc
<mazal> Photos section 
<mazal> It will grow with idea as I continue
<mazal> But basic with nothing flashy , I dislike flashy websites
<mazal> I like easy to nafigate , easy to find info , no frills web sites
<mazal> Last time I did this though was back in 2002 , lot have changed since then :P
<Kilos> ya you got older
<Kilos> :D
<mazal> And dumber
<Kilos> lol 
<mazal> Don't learn so easy enymore , eys can't handle the screens anymore etc etc etc lol
<Kilos> talk to mopkop when he gets back, he is writing exams atm but should be here withing a week or so
<Kilos> he maintains his churches site
<mazal> Most important is that the tool must be easy to use , my eyes seriously can't handle lots of typing and reading anymore
<mazal> And I still have 18 years to go eeeeeeeek
<pieter2627> wordpress is a CMS - you might want to read up on that to understand how it will work
<mazal> k thanx
<Kilos> sjoe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66wxCOCYt5Q
<Kilos> die ballie is 20 jaar ouer as ek
<Kilos> i think he is in durbs by the sea
<mazal> I'm searhing for wordpress tutorials , but everyone I found so far is for blogging. That's not really what I want
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> forget coffee for all
<Kilos> they are busy as usual
<pieter2627> maaz coffee plase
<Maaz> pieter2627: Sorry...
<pieter2627> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> pieter2627: Done
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> maaz with cake
<Maaz> pieter2627: Huh?
<Kilos> only rusks
<pieter2627> oh which kind
<Kilos> Maaz  rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> oumas of course
<pieter2627> hmm
<Kilos> doop n ouma doop n ouma
<Kilos> buttermilk rusks
<pieter2627> doop n ouma in jou coffee
 * pieter2627 sings along
<Kilos> ja jy leer gou
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pieter2627!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<pieter2627> Maaz thx
<Maaz> pieter2627: *blink*
<pieter2627> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> pieter2627: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sjoe die mense praat man
<Kilos> oh my numbers dropping
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<Kilos> i go eat
<georgelappies> enjoy :D
<Kilos> ty i did
<Kilos> i dunno where everyone is tonight
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> evening Kilos, georgelappies
<Kilos> hi  spinza  kulelu88  
<superfly> Yay, dark time. Not. 
<kulelu88> o/
<superfly> Yo kulelu88, how's it going? 
<Kilos> superfly  hows the leave treating you?
<kulelu88> great superfly . How are you?
<kulelu88> Have you seen this language before: http://crystal-lang.org/ @ superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: it'll better tomorrow I think 
<superfly> kulelu88: nope. Will check it out 
<kulelu88> very interesting language
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm too used to my python indentation. Looking at languages which use "end" gives me the shivers 
<kulelu88> superfly: I am dreaming of the day where we have a pythonic static language.
<superfly> Isn't that what Go is supposed to be? The one from Google 
<Tonberry> Go looks mostly like C
<superfly> I'll be honest, I don't see the point of statically typed anymore 
<Tonberry> Not even for large complicated projects with lots of people working on them?
<superfly> Python is strongly typed enough that with good test coverage (which you should have anyway) you don't have much room for error. 
<superfly> Tonberry: define large and complicated 
<Tonberry> Ok fine my idea of large is 10 people so not really that large.
<superfly> Tonberry: when you start working with bigger teams, tooling becomes more important than the language that your project is written in 
<Tonberry> Maybe I have just been using Go for so long that I have forgotten what it feels like to not have a compiler help me along.
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<superfly> I honestly haven't used it, so I really don't have an honest opinion on it. I use Python and C++ fairly extensively as part of my job, and Python always gets the job done faster with the same number of bugs. 
<superfly> I've never noticed the Python being any buggier
<superfly> But we are test driven, and even our embedded C has tests 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> premature optimization will always be something people want. I tried to give Go a go but Crystal looks more interesting
<magespawn> good evening
<spinza> hey
<spinza> In case you missed it: http://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall
<stickyboy> spinza: Nice.
<stickyboy> The keynote was fantastic. Musk is a down-to-Earth guy.
<MaNI> I still don't see w hy everyone is ranting about this
<MaNI> I mean its cool
<MaNI> but its not really cheaper or better than other household options - its more compact but houses usually have space
<MaNI> maybe I'm missing something
<magespawn> MaNI: it is from Tesla, that maes it cool
<magespawn> s/maes/makes
<MaNI> well anything from musk is cool, I love him as much as anyone else
<Tonberry> well with the wattage limit on those things it definitely won't get hot
<MaNI> its just not as cool as some of his other stuff :p
<kulelu88> what is the battery thing from tesla? I haven't bothered to check
<MaNI> basically he is packaging the tesla car batteries in a sexy looking wall unit and marketing it to people as a way to be less grid dependant and save money on off peak rates
<MaNI> so its like a 10 kwh or whatever battery for your house
<stickyboy> Anyone can sell batteries
<stickyboy> But Musk is like... he has a vision.
<stickyboy> And he is disrupting several industries
<stickyboy> Especially in the US.
<stickyboy> And he is funding lots of research and then opening the patents to the public domain.
<stickyboy> Pretty cool
<spinza> MaNI: is it not cheaper?
<MaNI> spinza, no
<spinza> haven't investigated pricing?
<MaNI> its costs about double the amount of the lead acid or whatever equivalent, but its way less ugly and takes up less space so thats a plus I guess
<spinza> so the the same kwh cost less in traditional
<spinza> ?
<MaNI> yes, ine very price comparison I've seen so far
<spinza> how's the maintenance of the traditional bats?
<spinza> tesla = 10y warranty
<MaNI> also about 10 years if the system is done right
<Tonberry> the warranty is the nicest part in my opinion
<MaNI> i.e. you buy double the lead acid batteries you need and don't discharge below 50% often (this is still cheaper by about 50%-60%) - although again only going on other peoples pricing that i've seen as I don't know USA prices well myself
<MaNI> (its standard practive for solar though to use double capacity like that)
<MaNI> *practice
<Tonberry> don't forget to keep them at 25 deg C
<Tonberry> or lower
<MaNI> but yeah, I suppose the upper market segment maybe cares more about looks and size than pure price - so maybe he is on to something
<Tonberry> then again temperature will probably do bad or worse things to lithiums
<MaNI> he seems to get everything else right
<MaNI> I'd like to see an honest attempt at nickle iron for houses :p
<magespawn> apple style people
<kulelu88> not everything the visionaries do sells. google sucked with glass. apple with watch
<MaNI> people who can afford teslas, i.e. not me :P
<kulelu88> and south africa is a fragment of a market 
<magespawn> indeed, i would still like to get google glass myself
<kulelu88> not even the sandton fanbois will go this far (if its like +50,000)
<kulelu88> magespawn: buy 1 from china for 1/4 the price
<magespawn> original?
<kulelu88> no, but it should be a high-spec clone
<magespawn> mmm sometimes it is better to go original
<kulelu88> for $1000 hmmm
<stickyboy> GraphicsMagick is so cool
<magespawn> any body watch CSI Cyber?
<magespawn> amaze balls
<magespawn> i would love to meet their technical advisor, if they have one
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-07
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<barrydk> Morning everyone
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi barrydk  aquarat  and all others
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: Kettle on please
<Maaz> Jacques_Stry: Excuse me?
<Jacques_Stry> ...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: with milk
<Maaz> Haha Jacques_Stry You aren't one of those that needs to drink black coffee to be able to cast a shadow!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi  pieter2627  hoe gaan dit
<pieter2627> goed dankie, en met oom?
<Kilos> net kopseer vandag weer maar anders goed dankie
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Padroni> morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> how you?
<Padroni> had some serious internet issues all week
<Padroni> drove me nuts
<Kilos> more nuts than you already are?
<Padroni>  amazingly enough, yes
<Kilos> headache day looks like. how are you?
<Padroni> no double shifts this week
<Padroni> almost starting to feel like a normal worker drone again
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Padroni> ugh
<magespawn> power back at last Kilos ?
<Symmetria> heh
<Padroni> just found another government tender scam
<Symmetria> internet issues make me itch 
<Padroni> I'm out for a while
<Symmetria> thankfully I have very few of them
<Padroni> gotta stop this 
<magespawn> i thought all govenment tenders were scams
<Symmetria> magespawn they are all scams unless you're Malema or Zuma, in which case they are just good business
<Kilos> yeah was about 6 hours one day then 3 the next now we have undergroung cables
<magespawn> Kilos, hopefully your power will be more stable now
<qwebirc28930> Good morning. any ideo how to choose between different dhcp servers on a single LAN?
<Kilos> yes i think so ty magespawn  
<magespawn> hi qwebirc28930, each dhcp server will control a the entire lan or subnet if i recall correctly
<Kilos> hi qwebirc28930  just hang here a while, guys still settling in at work
<magespawn> so i think there should only be one server per subnet or lan
<Jacques_Stry> think so too
<Jacques_Stry> else you will have to split the lan into segments with different subnets
<qwebirc28930> keyword being should. To me it makes sense to have one server per network, but I am not being assigned the same address as friends of mine on the same network
<magespawn> i have a set up where one router gets its wan address from another, but that is then effect two different lans
<magespawn> qwebirc28930, what address are you getting?
<Kilos> qwebirc28930  welcome to ubuntu-za where are you?
<qwebirc28930> 10.0.0.161 
<magespawn> and the others?
<qwebirc28930> University of Pretoria 
<Kilos> cool
<qwebirc28930> they get 137.215.xxx.xxx
<magespawn> and you are definately on the same network?
<qwebirc28930> yes, checked it using the exact same cable
<magespawn> what is your ip address set to dynamic or static?
<qwebirc28930> dynamic
<magespawn> qwebirc28930, are you on ubuntu?
<qwebirc28930> yes, 14.04
<magespawn> let me just check something quickly
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> qwebirc28930: in some cases you'll use different subnets, but from 10.x.x.x to 137.x.x.x is just crazy. 
<superfly> Also, isn't 137.x.x.x a public ip range? 
<magespawn> so maybe the others are on the wrong network and qwebirc28930 is on the correct one?
<qwebirc28930> but they have access to all the resources of the university while I dont
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI> you could try force a renewal a few times and see if it changes
<qwebirc28930> how would I go about doing that?
<MaNI> sudo dhclient -r
<MaNI> sudo dhclient eth0
<MaNI> (or whatever interface it is)
<MaNI> it looks possibly like dhclient -s <ip> can force what server it uses but I'm not sure I've never tried such a thing
<mazal> Morning everyone
<MaNI> I suspect there is some way to have dhclient specifically ask for one subnet or the other - but I don't know how
<MaNI> this isn't just a case of UP purposefully dishing out one set of ips to visitors and another to internal users is it? If it is they may have to actually add you to the list of allowed mac addresses before you are recognised and allowed in
<magespawn> qwebirc28930 you can also statically configure your ip, but that means you will have to guess the settings
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<stickyboy> Wassup wassup
<magespawn> looks like Kilos is still having problems
<stickyboy> Typical, Kilos is scared of me.
<magespawn> hi stickyboy 
<stickyboy> magespawn: Morning
<qwebirc28930> dhxpthe dhcp server is sending me DHCPNAK... off to IT helpdesk I suppose. thanks for all the help guys 
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Symmetria> I tried to reinstall my one linux box yesterday and for some bizarro reason, the entire install runs through fine, but the box refuses to boot off the drive
<stickyboy> Symmetria: :(
<stickyboy> Go drink a beer.
<Squirm> Hey all
<Squirm> superfly: what would this command do?
<Squirm> abs(hash('')) % (10 ** 3)
<Squirm> in python
<Squirm> Or anyone else that knows python
<MaNI> 10 ** 3 - 10 to the power of 3
<MaNI> % is modulus - so its dividing the absolute value of the hash by 10^3 and taking the remainder
<MaNI> I don't know what the hash function does when its passed an empty value though
<MaNI> hash('') seems to just return 0 always, making the whole thing a bit useless
<Squirm> MaNI: I get 0
<Squirm> All the time
<MaNI> well yeah
<MaNI> hash('') is 0
<MaNI> abs(0) is 0
<MaNI> 0 % anything is 0
<MaNI> so you will just get 0 unless you change hash to take something
<MaNI> like hash('a') would give you a result
<MaNI> or hash(somevar)
<MaNI> otherwise its all rather pointless
<MaNI> its possible there are some implementations of python where hash('') returns random memory or something  - in which case it would act as a random number generator of sorts - but thats terrible and I hope thats not whats going on
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> I think I'll plug the box's IP in there
<Squirm> I think I'll plug the box's IP in there
<Squirm> Thanks MaNI
<magespawn> does anyone know how to register a .co domain, and is there someone doing it in SA?
<Kilos> hmm... now the connecting street lights, power off, connect one then power on and drive to next lamp and so the cycle goes
<magespawn> nice, not at all disruptive
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 4 times already
<Kilos> did  that guy come right with his ip prob?
<Kilos> and did you guys teach him to install hexchat and join us?
<pieter2627> he left to go to the IT helpdesk
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> at least he is on ubuntu
<Kilos> wb mazal  
<stickyboy> Man.
<stickyboy> Just fixed my coffee machine.
<Kilos> well at least youve done something usefull
<Kilos> very sad when there aint no coffee
<mazal> Hi guys
<Kilos-> wen jy darem mazal  ?
<mazal> I am struggling to fin a way to get a list of active ip's and hostnames on my network
<mazal> I have googled a lot but can't find a solution
<mazal> I have tried both nmap and arc
<mazal> Both return active ip's , but not the hostnames , and I need the hostnames
<andrewlsd> Hi mazal
<mazal> Anybody know of a command or app that returns hostnames as well please ?
<andrewlsd> nmap will return hostnames via DNS lookups
<andrewlsd> so if there is a reverse mapping of the IP to DNS, then nmap will give it to you.
<mazal> andrewlsd: I must have wrong switches on the command or something then ?
<mazal> Or I don't have that what you said there
<andrewlsd> the only way to get hostnames from the machines themselves would be via a login or agent.
<andrewlsd> e.g snmp /wmi
<andrewlsd> mazal, test with dig -x [IP.ADD.RE.SS]
<mazal> k hang on
<andrewlsd> like: dig -x 192.168.1.3
<andrewlsd> for the IP you're interested
<mazal> http://bin.snyman.info/gfehy
<andrewlsd> or, dig +short -x 41.160.103.162
<andrewlsd> so , your answer section has "0:
<andrewlsd> ... 0
<andrewlsd> which means no answer
<andrewlsd> QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0
<andrewlsd> ... which means the reverse lookup for that IP range is not managed by the server you're asking.
<mazal> ok , so on this network I can't get hostnames
<andrewlsd> (which is 127.0.1.1, basically localhost)
<andrewlsd> try doing 
<andrewlsd> dig +short -x 192.168.0.6 @dns.server.address
<andrewlsd> got to run, fetch my son
<mazal> oom Kilos , you were refering to the website thing ?
<Kilos> when mazal  ?
<mazal> <Kilos-> wen jy darem mazal  ?
<Kilos> o ja
<mazal> Yeah , did a bit of wordpress , and I think that will do the trick
<Kilos> good
<mazal> Saw that I can make sub pages and all , so think I'm going to use that
<mazal> Space limitation is my only worry
<Kilos> size?
<mazal> Has 2gig limit
<mazal> But as long as I stay away from photo's it should be fine
<Kilos> thats lost for a basic site without frills
<Kilos> put your photos somewhere else and just add links to them
<mazal> Yeah , is just if I add a photos section that it will be an issues. Will find alternative for that
<mazal> That's the plan oom
<Kilos> i have a site somewhere that was also free
<Kilos> yola or something
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.site
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Kilos> yolasite
<mazal> Gonna abuse facebook , I think you can put a direct link to a profile's photo album
<Kilos> try get one there i have lots of music and all there
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Can oom check if you can see this album:
<mazal> https://www.facebook.com/LewendeWoordCullinanRayton/photos_stream
<Kilos> ja ek sien dit
<mazal> Kewl , then it will work :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Will put all pics there and just link to it from website
<Kilos> yes then that leaves your site light and fast
<mazal> Now , I must just go see the leader with my idea :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Think he is going to be happy with my plan
<mazal> Currently he only has facebook for info sharing , and that is a mess
<Kilos> eish
<stickyboy> Man, my eye is twitching. Too much work?
<Kilos> lol stickyboy  you are crazy
<andrewlsd> mazal, I think you can directly link to dropbox images. 
<mazal> hmm , yeah that's another option I can investigate. Although I never worked with dropbox , but I can check it out
<andrewlsd> http://ryanmo.co/2013/11/03/dropboxsharedlinks/
<mazal> Doesn't google drive also have a feature to share ?
<mazal> I used my gdrive so long ago that I can't remember
<andrewlsd> mazal, either way you'd probably want to create a dedicated account for them if using gdrive or dropbox, rather than "your own", so that if you hand the site over, you can give the dropbx/gdrive creds to the next person
<mazal> Good idea , thanx. Have some options to go investigate now :)
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<andrewlsd> cheerio mazal
<Kilos> ha you dont use tab complete for nicks
<andrewlsd> Kilos: aah.
<Kilos> maz
<Kilos> some long nicks are hard to type out
<magespawn> andrewlsd, have you used etherape?
<andrewlsd> true, but tab complete it only works if nick is first.
<andrewlsd> magespawn: am trying to remember
<andrewlsd> magespawn: nope
<andrewlsd> I normally just use tcpdump
 * andrewlsd installs etherape
<magespawn> i think that will give host names to ip, local computer host name
<andrewlsd> magespawn: ooh, shiny
<andrewlsd> magespawn: but only if the IP is DNS resolvable.
<magespawn> so you still need to have dns for the local lan anyway
<andrewlsd> yip
<magespawn> i do get host names for some of the computers on the network but not always, so not too sure what is happening there
<andrewlsd> magespawn: typically that's because some of the computers have associated reverse DNS entries.
<andrewlsd> ... e.g when a PC gets address assigned by AD's DHCP service.
<andrewlsd> or if you're running dnsmasq which combines dhcp+dns
<magespawn> ahh right, let me check the router quickly
<magespawn> yes, ther router is set to dnsmasq and local dns
<magespawn> there is still so much to learn, too little time
<andrewlsd> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> it is frustrating to be working alone, i really need to find somewhere to work where there are people who know more than me
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> now i have to go and buy a replacement charger for a laptop, intellect stretching
<magespawn> \wine off
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> ok
<andrewlsd> inetpro: you've been on IRC for a long time. 
<andrewlsd> ... I see your nick was registered 8 years ago.
<andrewlsd> impressive
<inetpro> andrewlsd: hmm... you only realise now? :-)
<inetpro> andrewlsd: that was only my come back to irc back then
<andrewlsd> first time I've gone and done a '/msg nickserv info'
<inetpro> I actually remember using it as far back as in 1995 or somewhere there 
<andrewlsd> I used IRC briefly in '97, iirc
<inetpro> some time after BBS
<inetpro> those where interesting times when it was still simple to host your own BBS 
<inetpro> all that was needed was a phone line, a PC and a modem
<inetpro> s/where/were/
<andrewlsd> I never experienced BBS
<inetpro> oh and then there was still CompuServe before that as well, IIRC
<inetpro> and somewhere in between then and now was Usenet and many other NNTP services
<inetpro> we've been having it! :-)
<inetpro> and these days people thing Facebook is the Internet
<inetpro> reminds me of AOL
<inetpro> s/thing/think/
<Kilos> you guys are the ballies
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: are they finished with your street lights now?
<Kilos> yeah we got 9 in this short street
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> so you went on and off 9 times?
<Kilos> 7 about
<Kilos> i think they connected the last 3 then powered on again
<inetpro> ridiculous!
<inetpro> seriously hope that was the last of your troubles with power now
<Kilos> me too ty
<andrewlsd> Kilos: 
<andrewlsd> Kilos: thanks for your help, I got "cloaked" ;-)
<Kilos> cool and
<Kilos> andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Kilos: hey, not sure if you got my previous "thank you", so thanks again.
<Kilos> you welcome andrewlsd  only times i can help clever peeps
<Kilos> looks much better with a cloak hey
<andrewlsd> lol, ty Kilos
<Kilos> now to work on the ubuntu cloak
<andrewlsd> maybe when I get big.
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> ... rather, "maybe, one day when I'm big"
<Kilos> you were here long before me man
<andrewlsd> cheers all. time to sign off for the day.
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd  
<Kilos> you gotta work on a night pc as well
<Kilos> too much tv is bad for the eyes
<andrewlsd> Kilos: my wife hits hard 
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> get her involved man
<Kilos> ubuntu women need new members too
<andrewlsd> what, and leave me with the kids?
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> fyi: adoptlove.org.za
<andrewlsd> anyways. as the dolphins said "so long, and thanks for all the fish"
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi to you too oom Kilos
<Kilos> rofl hello my pro are you well sir?
<inetpro> good good thank you
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn I use gandi.net for all my domains
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> evening superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  
<superfly> hi Kilos\
<inetpro> Kilos: remeber that!
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<inetpro> remember as well
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> wb superfly
<inetpro> oh and even ThatGraemeGuy... you ok?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuuuh
<ThatGraemeGuy> think so
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: you been quiet
<inetpro> Kilos: where's that sjambok now?
<ThatGraemeGuy> vm where my bouncer runs has had no connectivity since tuesday
<ThatGraemeGuy> just haven't had time to figure out why
<Kilos> your friend has it
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> maybe better he left with it
<ThatGraemeGuy> they had to change the virtual network interface type, seems like it might be a bug with 15.04 and whatever hypervisor they use
<Kilos> ive decided that ill get further with my charming manner
 * Kilos giggles
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably kvm, unless some other hypervisor also has virtio interfaces
<inetpro> Kilos: when is your membership board meeting, is that not tonight?
<Kilos> yip at midnight
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> horrible timing that
<Kilos> im working on that too
<Kilos> i just need backup
 * inetpro will unfortunately only take part as a sleeping member by that time
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> you always go read the logs anyway
<Kilos> mr nosy
<inetpro> uh... only when have have a spare moment
<inetpro> I have*
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> i believe you, millions wouldnt
 * inetpro does speed reading of many things in an attempt to stay up to date
<inetpro> Kilos: so I'm good at beeing a jack of all trades but master of none
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in your opinion yes
<Kilos> whatever ive dropped in your lap you have found a cure for
<inetpro> unfortunately I've realised long ago it's impossible to cover all bases
<inetpro> slowly but surely I'm learning to ignore certain things
<Kilos> yes but when you find one you havent covered you go patch it
<inetpro> maybe by the time I retire I will have learned to be the master of something
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it never happens, things change too fast
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> did you watch marks keynote
<Kilos> big plans and leading the world
<inetpro> hmm... you forget too quickly again?
 * inetpro listened to that at 1.5 speed
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i had to listen twice to catch most of it
<inetpro> I still have to go see other interesting topics as well
<Kilos> i looked at belkinsa'a one too about getting more new members in
<Kilos> 's
<inetpro> wish we could get a number of members here to just jump in and take part at these events, there's a lot to learn, and there's a lot to do as well
<Kilos> yeah too much
<inetpro> but those times are not the best for us either
<Kilos> i cant keep up with the youngsters though
<Kilos> they type faster than i can read
<inetpro> hopefully we will get there, one day
<Kilos> lol when kids all married
<inetpro> anyway, I'm off
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<inetpro> oh and good luck with your first proper meeting oom Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> Maaz: watch him
<Maaz> I'll keep one eye on him for you inetpro
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fp
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-08
<inetpro> sp
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  inetpro  pieter2627  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  MaNI2  
<nuvolari_> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, barrydk 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> oh hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> gaanit?
<nuvolari> dit gaan oraait dankie en met oom?
<nlsthzn> sup all? :)
<Kilos> redelik goed dankie
<Kilos> we maintain here nlsthzn  and you?
<nlsthzn> good to hear... 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<nlsthzn> I am carrying on as always
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the time zone thing is wearing me out
<nlsthzn> big world out there :)
<Kilos> yeah man we need to move the continents closer together
<nlsthzn> shrink the planet
<Kilos> nono there is already too little space
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<Kilos> what broke?
<Kilos> hehe
<arnaudmez> Eich !!!!!
<arnaudmez> I see myself like a guy walking with a Hammer in a plate shop
<Kilos> oh my
<arnaudmez> :D
<arnaudmez> nothing broken dear
<Kilos> wonderful
<arnaudmez> I tried Kubuntu 15.04 "Live" yesterday 
<Kilos> and?
<arnaudmez> found it a very good alternative
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<nlsthzn> so a question on the forum about cinnamon as an official flavour of ubuntu
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277237
<arnaudmez> I only remember the day I tried it and didn't find it good, the old KDE things was trying to look like Windows
 * nlsthzn is installing 15.04 to break it with cinnamon shenanigens
<Kilos> shame i never even got to look at cinnamon
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you like playing http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Kilos> debian based to should be breakable for you
 * nlsthzn is currently happy in windows land thanks... only playing with stuff in virtual machines
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> super lol
<arnaudmez> someone here achieve a mediacenter setup ?
<mazal> I have a very low key one
<arnaudmez> by meadicenter i mean project like plex, xbmc, etc...
<mazal> Pc to ps3 to tv
<mazal> Nothing fancy
<mazal> In that case nope :P
<nlsthzn> plex works well
<nlsthzn> stream to ouya connected to tv :)
<mazal> Is only use ps3 media server cos I stream specifically to a ps3
<Kilos> nlsthzn  did you watch marks keynote?
<Kilos> soon ubuntu will work on everything
 * mazal realizes he needs to give ps3 some love this weekend :P
<nlsthzn> hearing this story since 2010
<Kilos> patience
<arnaudmez> Kilos: everthing you said ???
<Kilos> arnaudmez  is that a question?
<nlsthzn> is this an answer?
<Kilos> i dont know what to say
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> late nights slow my thinking process
<nlsthzn> why you no sleep?
<Kilos> nlsthzn  hows the family lad?
<Kilos> board meet at midnight
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> working for free :p
<Kilos> yeah at least when money crashes i have nothing to lose
<Padroni> hola
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<arnaudmez> Kilos: yeah for you wrote "soon ubuntu will work on everything"
<Kilos> oh yes there are big plans underfoot to make it work with all kinds of other hardware
<Kilos> even microsoft is getting involved somewhere, i cant remember it all
<Kilos> ill try find the link for you arnaudmez  
<nlsthzn> windows 10 is doing the same as ubuntu convergence...
<nlsthzn> code once run on all form factors
<Kilos> ya that convergence thing
<arnaudmez> all this convergence thing started back in 2007
<nlsthzn> ms calling it continuum  .
<arnaudmez> till now they are busy moving things around
<arnaudmez> One of the best things we have seen about this convergence is the fact MS "will be giving" W10 for "free" after years of arguing their prodcut is the best ever and can't be just offered to the peoples
<arnaudmez> Finally we can gladly say MS is converging something to Lnx world so we can take care of it ... what a good story
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i cant find the right link
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i used youtube-dl to get it
 * Padroni would prefer Microsoft stay the hell away from Ubuntu...
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> Padroni: you can't have such a desire fulfilled, just look out the door and you will agree with me that the only product MS can be proud of is Office ... so what to do with Win ???? Help him to swim with the best
<Padroni> as long as they don't get involved with Ubuntu itself.
<Padroni> They are more than welcome to copy it 
<psyatw> why would they copy Ubuntu? is that the new plan for Windows?
<arnaudmez> Look Padroni, i like you point of view and was even thinking like that years ago "linXtremist" or "SystXtremist" thinking i call it ... they won't copy and Ubuntu is a drop of water into all this
<Padroni> I don't know man
<arnaudmez> a question is: Why do you support/like ubuntu ?
<Padroni> All I know is that Windows wen from functional (win7) to full retard (win8.1) in two easy steps
<Padroni> I am weary of MS touching Ubuntu
<Padroni> or any flavor of linux for that matter
<Padroni> I use Windows because I use specific software that for some reason has yet to be ported to linux
<Padroni> (and I know about Wine and RuninLinux but it doesn't work on that)
<Padroni> and most games I play needs windows
<Padroni> everything else runs linux on  my side
<arnaudmez> Padroni: lol, i've been using Win since Win98 if you can see and really the things I reproach to MS not directly to Win is the fact of claiming to bring bring Freedom when they don't and I've find that SystFreedom in Linux and hope MS will be wise enough to give or bring to life what they've promise since years to the more
<Padroni> We seem to be on the same timeline - I've been using it since 3.1 though
<Padroni> And I agree - time to bring some of that freedom they have been proclaiming since forever
<arnaudmez> Even with deep deep convergence I believe systems will learn from each other and this what we can actually see over the world ... project spartan look like a fork of unity or gnome integrated services etc ... the key ? just open the door/window (depending on where you are sitted) and look out
<Kilos> arnaudmez  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag
<arnaudmez> Just to tell, I was using ubuntu for years 2007 to 2012 but I just came to this conclusion: what i like is solid system and not just reliable desktop system ... then I move to Fedora
<arnaudmez> I've discovered a lot since I'm doing Fedora but still my Ubuntu desire stays
<Kilos> im a kde user for life
<Kilos> other flavours are for playing
<Padroni> lol
<arnaudmez> this was a good discussion ... really liked that
<Kilos> yeah
<psyatw> I used Ubuntu 10.04 when KDE 4 was still under heavy development and had lots of bugs that made it unusable
<Kilos> 14.04 is rock stable
<Kilos> i havent broken anything yet, touch wood
<arnaudmez> Really I like plasma 5 more than what they've done on KDE4
<Squirm> Oh ffs
<Squirm> ...sorry
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Jacques_StrY> Hi
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Jacques_StrY
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<inetpro> Kilos: you survived your meeting?
<inetpro> hmm... I wonder
<pieter2627> afternoon inetpro 
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> just caught up on some of the missed sleep inetpro  
<Kilos> inetpro  was a very lekker meeting albeit very late
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> How's it going Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you Squirm  
<Squirm> Yeah, im good
<Squirm> it is the weekend afterall
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening\
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn I use gandi.net for all my domains" 22 hours, 4 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  hows you?
<magespawn> hi Kilos good and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly thanks, but they do not seem to offer .co, or at least i cannot see it on their price list
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<magespawn> hows the power now?
<Kilos> lekker ty 
<Kilos> so now only load shedding will affect me
<magespawn> solar and batteries
<Kilos> too expensive, im looking at battery prices atm
<magespawn> i am off, pretty tired, good night
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn  
<captine> good friday evening all
<Squirm> Good evening captine
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> ob bye
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> :P
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly thanks, but they do not seem to offer .co, or at least i cannot see it on their price list" 1 hour, 34 minutes and 56 seconds ago
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Squirm> http://www.egesa.co.za/
<superfly> happy birthday inetpro
<Kilos> oh my goodness. 
<Kilos> inetpro  everything of the best to you . you may lurk tonight
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> hello birthday boy
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> thanks Kilos 
<inetpro> oh and thank you superfly the spy 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: what did I miss here today? 
<Kilos> nothing actually
<Kilos> was a very quiet day
<inetpro> I see so now 
<Kilos> you must have some rest this weekend inetpro  
<Kilos> and work on your wiki page when you are bored
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-09
<Squirm> Can't seem to sleep
<Trixar_za> You too? Oo
<Trixar_za> Oh well, let me watch the BBT finale I keep forgetting to watch
<Squirm> Trixar_za: Just finished it
<Squirm> Off now though. Going to watch some Doctor Who - Hopefully sleep at some point
<Trixar_za> Oh Nisekoi episode - yay
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> load-shedding huh!
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=482&m=497&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=11087&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/125952-eskom-wants-massive-price-increase-2.html
<MaNI> of course they do
<Kilos> swines
<MaNI> if you were a business and you knew your customers had no choice but to keep paying regardless wouldn't you also want massive price increases? :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> it's entirely governments fault, and south africans in general for being such pushovers :(
<Kilos> really sucks
<Kilos> im old fashioned, i believe that giving is better than receiving
<Kilos> money isnt my god
<MaNI> it's time for communities to pool together and make their own electricity, massive group buy of solar or something, remind government that they are not irreplaceable
<Kilos> yeah
<stickyboy> Anyone see the new Avengers yet?
<MaNI> nope
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> Nothing happening here today
<superfly> Just doing more research on cider presses and making cider :-)
<melodie> superfly you need a slicer, a press, people to help, and bottles for the juice
<melodie> or else, to bring it to fermentation
<superfly> melodie: indeed
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have participated to one event such at that before, several years ago though
<melodie> in which country are you, can't remember
<superfly> melodie: South Africa
<melodie> are you using a 3D program to design a press?
<melodie> or are you having a press?
<melodie> superfly thinking... http://forum.opensourceecology.org/
<melodie> I haven't seen any cider/apple press in this wiki: http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Main_Page
<superfly> melodie: I'm looking at a few blogs which have instructions on how to build a press.
<stickyboy> I don't have time for cider
<stickyboy> Only coffee
<stickyboy> Anyone seen that movie Desert Flower? I watched it a few days ago, so good.
<Kilos> afternoon stickyboy  superfly  nlsthzn  inetpro  
<stickyboy> GPL for the mfw.
<melodie> MaNI2 stop
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> isps 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ek moeg
<magespawn> good morning
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-10
<stickyboy> Sup, peeps.
<stickyboy> Push code. Drink coffee. Repeat.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Morning
<stickyboy> Writers' block...
<stickyboy> Trying to write on my blog.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn  MaNI  
<MaNI> hi
<stickyboy> Ok, wrote a blog post about git.
<stickyboy> https://mjanja.ch/2015/05/simultaneously-pushing-to-two-remotes-in-a-git-repository/
<Kilos> i think pro will read that, 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Langjan> hoesit
<Kilos> whats broken?
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol goed dankie en jy?
<Langjan> niks nie
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> my vriend is hier
<Langjan> Marius
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> wat ubuntu wil insit
<Kilos> wil julle daai hele vensters dooi?
<Langjan> ja maar nie nou nie, se net eers nhallo
<Kilos> hello marius
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> nog nie geleer hoe om nhello te se nie
<Langjan> se marius
<Langjan> nee hoe?
<Kilos> welkom by ons
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> laat daai toppie jou mooi wys
<Langjan> hys nie aanlyn nie, sal hom nog regkry
<Kilos> dan kan jy soos hy hier kom hulp kry as jy iets breek
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> dankie my vriend
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok kilos ons gaan groet
<Langjan> sien later
<Kilos> laat dit goed gaan daar
<Langjan> dankie jy ook
<Kilos> lekker dag verder
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my did i forget to greet you?
<magespawn> no i have not greeted you
<Kilos> hello magespawn  
<Kilos> oh yay
<magespawn> i was on very early then got disconnected for a bit
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> the got busy with home stuff
<Kilos> thats needed too
<Kilos> hows the family?
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> all good thanks Kilos 
<superfly> .
<Kilos> ..
<Kilos> how are all the flies today?
<superfly> mostly fine
<superfly> hey magespawn, you should try this too... making your own beer or cider (or wine, for that matter)
<magespawn> superfly i have before, did not come out much like wine, was potent though
<superfly> haha, OK
<magespawn> good for two things, degreasing engines and illing brain cells
<magespawn> killing
<superfly> I'm about to embark on a home brewed apple cider
<magespawn> mmm, nothing like it
<superfly> http://snyman.info/blog/2015/05/08/making-apple-cider-beginning
<magespawn> has anybody seen this http://thehackernews.com/2015/05/facebook-friends-mapper.html
<magespawn> looking good superfly
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> Good Afternoon
<Squirm> Meh - My co.za domain still won't grip my Linode :(
<Squirm> ERROR: Form had 3 Nameservers - but 'dig' counted 5!
<Squirm> !  The Number of NameServer records must be the same as on the application form.
<Squirm> Oh wow
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> Maybe that's why
<magespawn> Squirm: not sure what 'co.za domain still won't grip my Linode' means
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> co.za kept on coming back with "No nameservers found for x"
<Squirm> But they clearly are there
<Squirm> But it's not working.
<Squirm> So maybe it's because I only added 3/5
<Kilos> hi Squirm  sakhi  
<magespawn> Squirm: i usually only have two, it might be because the number does not correspond, they want them al listed
<magespawn> why they cant just do that automagically i am not sure
<Squirm> magespawn: Yeah... I tried 2, then I tried 3, but now I see that, so I put all 5 in
<sakhi> Kilos: Hi
<magespawn> hi sakhi 
<magespawn> why 5 Squirm ?
<Squirm> magespawn: linode has 5. By that error, looks like co.za needs all of them if they're there
<Squirm> at least I hope that's why it's broken
<sakhi> hi magespawn #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> makes sense
<magespawn> Squirm: why linode and not one of the others say ec2?
<stickyboy> Linode woooo
<stickyboy> Because wooo
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<Squirm> magespaw1: cheaper
<Squirm> and you pay for DNS
<Squirm> at least I know with Linode, I get this package, all inclusive. I don't have to worry about my credit card bill fluctuating
<Squirm> Actually, I'm using the smallest linode, 1Gb RAM with 1CPU, I should just be using the AWS free tier
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Might as well use ec2 then
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Oh, there was a 15Gb usage limit on the free tier
<Squirm> But will see how it goes
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty 
<magespawn> doing a data recovery on a 500Gb hard drive
<Kilos> whew can take a while that
<magespawn> gparted says the drive in unallocated, so i have it searching for a file system
<magespawn> s/in/is
<magespawn> i will let it run through the night, maybe it will complete by the morning
<magespawn> peoples photos are on the drive, when they poured a glass of liquid over the laptop, no backups
<Kilos> you using testdisk foremost and scalpel right?
<Kilos> testdisk alone might find the missing partitions
<Squirm> magespawn: written by a guy I know. http://surrey.lug.org.uk/kb/datarecovery
<Kilos> that looks interesting Squirm  
<Kilos> bit more input though
<superfly> Squirm: IIRC, the free tier on EC2 is only free for X months. But I could be wrong. 
<BTCCH> Hi South african Guys, Hi South african girls !
<Kilos> hi BTCCH  
<Kilos> where are you?
<BTCCH> hi :D
<BTCCH> I'm staying in switzerland but I've been living in Western Cape for 6 months 1 year ago
<Kilos> nice, welcome to ubuntu-za
<BTCCH> I love your country, your landscapes and oceans !
<BTCCH> thank you for your welcome
<Kilos> happy to hear that, what do you do?
<BTCCH> just now, unemployed, but usually, secretariat, administration, banking
<BTCCH> where are you from in ZA ?
<Kilos> Pretoria
<BTCCH> ok
<BTCCH> I did not travelled out from western Cape, but next time !
<Kilos> if you need any linux help just ask
<BTCCH> thank you very very much !
<BTCCH> I'm a linux lover and a linux user
<Kilos> you are welcome to hang out here too, we are mostly here all day and till late at night
<BTCCH> started in 2005 once I get upset with my windows XP
<Kilos> lol
<BTCCH> great great great! In 2005, I really felt very isolated with my first linux OS (Mandrake). My very first reboot after my very first install of my life finished with a console
<BTCCH> and I was lost
<Kilos> lol
<BTCCH> finally, one of my friend explained me I have to type start x to obtain something on my screen
<BTCCH> and now, Linux became nearly a finished functional product with nearly nothing to do
<BTCCH> I have been compiling vlc in 2005, so many hours spend... and a few weeks later, the rpm package was available for install...
<Kilos> what distro are you using
<BTCCH> now, I'm under Mint
<Kilos> ah, i use kubuntu
<BTCCH> with kde
<Kilos> yes
<BTCCH> is kde fine now
<BTCCH> because few years ago, a lot of bugs
<Kilos> 14.04 is wonderful. 1 year trouble free
<BTCCH> cool, I have to test it
<BTCCH> next week, I'm going to install it on a tower 100% dedicated to my cryptowallets4
<Kilos> cool
<BTCCH> I would like to try an Ubuntu phone !
<BTCCH> I always refused to use any smartphone up to now
<Kilos> lol i think everyone would
<Kilos> i hate android as well
<magespawn> superfly: the x=12
<BTCCH> see you soon and thanks for your welcome
<Kilos> anytime BTCCH  
<BTCCH> and great HUGS to southafrica !
<magespawn> Kilos, Squirm gparted has its own file system detection, so i am trying that this time, to see what the results are like
<magespawn> very very slow so far
<Kilos> i have found on drives that gparted doesnt see testdisk will
<magespawn> i have always used testdisk before
<magespawn> need to get another drive again if i am going to recover anything
<Kilos> if testdisk cant see it very little else can i think
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 21 hours, 56 minutes and 38 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-05-08 22:49:14 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-05-06 21:19:11 SAST
<Kilos> lurker
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> magespawn: thanks
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> .
<superfly> ..
<BTCCH> see you soon, going to bed
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-09
<paddatrapper> Good morning everyone
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<anton_may> good morning all
<paddatrapper> hey anton_may 
<anton_may> morning paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> How things?
<anton_may> i thought I was 20 again and party like it was '99 over the weekend and suffering this morning.
<paddatrapper> Ouch
<paddatrapper> But that's what the weekend's for after all!
<anton_may> urg yes, but now I need a weekend to recover from the weekend
<thatgraemeguy> Hallo Oom
<anton_may> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning thatgraemeguy anton_may and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there paddatrapper 
<Kilos> haha thatgraemeguy you also doing the oom thing
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi gremble inetpro MaNI theblazehen 
<thatgraemeguy> :D
<gremble> Good morning Kilos paddatrapper anton_may and thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> im sure its a conspiracy to make me feel older
<anton_may> morning gremble
<Kilos> winter does that enough
<Kilos> power gone wbb
<chesedo> morning paddatrapper thatgraemeguy anton_may Kilos gremble and others
<anton_may> morning chesedo
<anton_may> at least you know your limits Kilos, was just saying to paddatrapper I partied like I was a 20 year old again over the weekend and now I'm suffering today
<paddatrapper> morning gremble 
<paddatrapper> and chesedo
<gremble> How is everyone doing
<paddatrapper> Alright thanks. Regular Monday so far. You>
<paddatrapper> ?
<gremble> Not bad. Tried to get to campus, but the roads are completely bogged down where I live. So I turned back and came back home.
<anton_may> like this --> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSyGHb5yrD9HpGNbtxNnwzJ4lc-oZoDACAMmjSrrMBkijJLWzsc
<theblazehen> hi ki
<theblazehen> hmm
<gremble> Good morning theblazehen 
<gremble> Kilos is probably trying to fix his mobile data thing :P
<chesedo> [08:08:36] <Kilos> power gone wbb
<gremble> Oh. That's what you get for not reading
<theblazehen> hey gremble
<chesedo> lol, well it's sometimes to easy to miss the small messages
<chesedo> s/to/too/
<chesedo> hmm, anyone know who Yenrabbit was?
<gremble> Yes, well it is a shitty habit that I have. I realised it last night when I was doing optimisation problems in calculus. I just sort of "skip" over information and then multiply incorrectly -_-
<chesedo> yeah, and then 5 hours later - having gone over the problem for the dozenth time - you realise that you missed a minus and a minus that should be a positive...
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Yeah he is a friend of mine
<gremble> Or realise that 4x4 is not 8 
<theblazehen> gremble: I've done that before..
<gremble> So have I. For someone that studies mathematics, I am _really_ shit at arithmetic XD
<paddatrapper> I've done that way too many times to count... that and x^2 + x^2 = x^4 because I'm simply not reading
<urbanslug> gremble: :)
<gremble> Hey urbanslug 
<urbanslug> gremble: I wish I knew more math
<gremble> You don't have to wish for it. There are quite a lot of resources available to learn more. Or at least deepen your knowledge of the parts you already know :P
<chesedo> paddatrapper: great, i see that some did chat to him yesterday... so hope he feels welcome
<gremble> Like finding out how many natural numbers there are or how many primes there are
 * chesedo thinks that people who does math (more manually) are harder on themselves when making mistakes
<gremble> I don't have to be hard on myself. My lecturer does that for me.
<gremble> "Oh, you used a right implications where you had to use a left implication to formulate the proof. 0"
<chesedo> lol, and reponse "[sigh] ok"
<gremble> Pretty much. 
<superfly> gremble: I have an easier time understanding Greek than what you just said...
<superfly> ahoy Yenrabbit, urbanslug
<Yenrabbit> Ahoy!
<superfly> morning paddatrapper, gremble, chesedo, theblazehen, anton_may
<Yenrabbit> Morning all
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos You need to wind that hamster wheel some more. Or get a new hamster.
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<urbanslug> gremble: Are you around here often? I have a real problem getting proofs into my head :(
<gremble> superfly, The only reason that I understand is because I took extracurricular logic from one of the lecturers. Most of my class has no idea either.
<gremble> urbanslug, I try to be. 
<theblazehen> hey superfly
<gremble> I am trying to find nice and simple physics examples for functions of two variables, it is harder than I had imagined. 
<gremble> >.>
<gremble> It seems they have cleared up the shit on the road. According to google maps at least. I am going to try to get to campus again. Talk to you guys tonight
<chesedo> hi Yenrabbit and welcome
<Yenrabbit> Hi chesedo
<paddatrapper> gremble: what about SHM?
<chesedo> morning superfly, neither did i (too scared to ask)... but __think__ it means he used RHS to prove LHS where he should have used the other way around (who knows)
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell gremble What about SHM motion for physics function of two variables?
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<anton_may> morning superfly
<urbanslug> There was shit on the road that stopped someone from getting to campus?
<urbanslug> 0.o
<theblazehen> I don't like php.. Especially 10 year old php
 * urbanslug 's hipster ass types clojure :D
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Haven't tried it. I like python
<theblazehen> Recently learned about list comprehensions <3
<theblazehen> learned? learnt?
<urbanslug> theblazehen: Both are valid :)
<theblazehen> Ah, cool
<Squirm> Morning
<pavlushka> Morning every one, :)
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<theblazehen> hi GnikLlort
<GnikLlort> supppp
<urbanslug> theblazehen: List comperehensions are cool.
<urbanslug> Do you use lambdas too?
<pavlushka> can anybody tell me how can I help further on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/1567540?
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Nah. More on the admin side of stuff, do scripting when I need to
<chesedo> urbanslug: there was traffic on the road...
<urbanslug> theblazehen: Oh yeah, tis an ubintu channel after all. :)
<urbanslug> chesedo: hahah traffic == shit :D
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Yeah :)
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Got a tl;dr on it?
<theblazehen> Have you tried starting ntpd manually with a strace running on it?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: may be you can explain a bit, no idea on that, 
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Logs all function calls / syscalls, that way we can get a trace of what was happening right before it crashes
<superfly> theblazehen: have you done dictionary comprehensions?
<theblazehen> superfly: Sounds like it could be usefull.. /me reads up
<superfly> theblazehen: basically the same thing
<superfly> d = {key: value for key, value in thing}
<theblazehen> Ah, cool
<superfly> but yes, very cool
<superfly> also, the zip() function is AWESOME
<theblazehen> superfly: Since you're familiar with python etc, mind telling me if https://github.com/theblazehen/python-callbackToReturnVal that is the best way to solve what I was doing?
<superfly> you have 3 lists and you want to loop through them all at the same time? for a, b, c in zip(a_list, b_list, c_list): ...
<theblazehen> superfly: Hmm, that sounds nice
<superfly> theblazehen: I'm struggling to understand what your code is trying to achieve
<theblazehen> superfly: Basically I want to do x = functionCall(), but the function I'm calling doesn't just return the data, it only sends it out to a callback
<superfly> f(callback=g) ?
<theblazehen> So I use the runSync function to run that function, and then pause the main thread until the callback is called, then return the data that the callback received
<superfly> (btw, pep8 recommends words_with_underscores)
<theblazehen> ah, ty
<superfly> theblazehen: well, for one, your "runSync" method is not calling the function
<superfly> and the way your example in the README is defined, you're running the function and passing its return value into runSync
<superfly> theblazehen: did you catch my last two messages about your code?
<theblazehen> superfly: The pep8 and f(callback .. one?
<superfly> no
<superfly> <superfly> theblazehen: well, for one, your "runSync" method is not calling the function
<superfly> <superfly> and the way your example in the README is defined, you're running the function and passing its return value into runSync
<inetpro> good evening
<GnikLlort> good morning
<superfly> good evening inetpro
<superfly> hi GnikLlort
<superfly> Oom Kilos isn't here, so I've taken over his job as greeter bot :-P
<superfly> theblazehen: eish, your connection is struggling
<theblazehen> superfly: Damn.. :(It's on my dedicated server even
<superfly> theblazehen: where's your dedi?
<theblazehen> was unmetered.com, now it's on some other service
<theblazehen> No problems before now
<theblazehen_> 2959 packets transmitted, 11 received, 99% packet loss, time 35602ms
<theblazehen_> :(
<inetpro> oh my, someone please go donate alternative power sources to oom Kilos
<inetpro> we can't afford to have a channel without him here
<GnikLlort> Eskom again?
<theblazehen_> Hmm
<theblazehen_> Seemed temporary international internet issue
<theblazehen_> US server -> EU server had 99% packet loss
<theblazehen_> Then ssh connection ZA -> US dropped
<theblazehen_> Google went real slow too
<theblazehen_> Now it's working again
<theblazehen_> US -> EU link too
<theblazehen_> also had issue with ZA -> EU thats working now
<pavlushka> theblazehen_: ping
<mazal> Hi
<theblazehen_> hey pavlushka mazal
<pavlushka> Hi mazal !
<pavlushka> theblazehen_: can you recall the previous convo on ntp?
<theblazehen_> pavlushka: Yeah, recommended running strace on it
<pavlushka> theblazehen_: how can I do that?
<pavlushka> oh, strace is a tracing tool, i see.
<theblazehen_> yeah
<pavlushka> thanks theblazehen_ :)
<theblazehen_> np pavlushka
<theblazehen_> tcp is magic
<Kilos> hahahahaha clever superfly 
<Kilos> did everyone see that
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> superfly on freenode told me "tell Kilos You need to wind that hamster wheel some more. Or get a new hamster." 3 hours, 40 minutes and 56 seconds ago
<Kilos> pta power peeps need more hamsters
<Kilos> worked hard all the time on bath with leaking outlet thats been bricked in place 50 years agon
<Kilos> tired now
<theblazehen> I must be *really* unlucky ..
<Kilos> why
<theblazehen> Broadcast storm took down office network, *and* my bouncers internet connection is flaky for past while
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Was getting 90% loss from even USA server -> EU server
<theblazehen> ai
<Kilos> ouch
<theblazehen> 93% packet loss on dedicated server..
<theblazehen> Luckily I have a gigabit line on it so it's stilll fast enough to do irc :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> Oh weird, hmm
<theblazehen> usa server has 90% loss to eu server. 0% from the office
<mazal> Shees what a Monday
<theblazehen> mazal: You're telling me..
<mazal> Everything broken here from screens to fibers
<theblazehen> mazal: Ouch
<theblazehen> Oh. usa -> eu works now
<mazal> and me thinks the rats is too blame for the fiber
<mazal> is there a Kubuntu 16.04 user willing to test something for me ?
 * pavlushka counting the stars in the daylight
<mazal> l8tr all , have a good afternoon
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<Wolfeyes> afternoon everyone
<anton_may> cheers all see ya ll tomororw
<Kilos> cheers anton_may 
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> thinking again Kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> home time for me, chat later
<paddatrapper> Hey spinza
<Kilos> evening fellas
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<locodir-user> Hi, anyone knows of any supplier / distributor / shop / online shop / company that sells Ubuntu-preinstalled PC's, laptops, etc?
<Kilos> hi locodir-user 
<Kilos> just hang out here for a while someone will answer you
<Kilos> there were a few but i didnt keep track of who they were
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<locodir-user> Can't we list them on a wiki somewhere?
<locodir-user> I am sick and tired of MS BS
<locodir-user> Just getting rid of silly upgrade nag bars took 2 hours of my life this morning
<locodir-user> on office 365
<Kilos> we are having many spam attacks on wiki pages atm so edit is a problem
<locodir-user> Libreoffice is superior
<Kilos> but someone here will remember
<locodir-user> for the last 3 "off the beaten track" functions I needed
<Kilos> ouch
<locodir-user> Hmmm... simple email verification not good enough?
<locodir-user> email verification + human verification?
<locodir-user> email verification  + human verification + moderator approval?
<locodir-user> Where are you based? I'm in CPT 
<locodir-user> Hi :-)
<Kilos> yeah the guys are working on improving and tightening up security
<Kilos> i am in pta but we have quite a few guys down there
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<locodir-user> Lol
<locodir-user> I was just going to ask if you're a bot :-p
<Kilos> hahaha
<locodir-user> And don't get me started on Ubuntu either. 16.04 they thought they'll get smart and only install drivers for the installation platform with ubuntu server - so good luck installing on one machine for another *ugh*
<Kilos> we have had the question of preinstalled ubuntu laptops a few times but i have faulty ram so dont remember things well
<Kilos> i am still on 14.04 kubuntu
<locodir-user> I'm almost ready to go on a big drive to make sure Pinnacle has pre-installed Ubuntu options
<locodir-user> I'm sick and  tired of the MS scourge
<Kilos> lol only now?
<locodir-user> buying a laptop that is too slow to use out of the box
<locodir-user> Have you tried Win10 on a celeron?
<locodir-user> ridiculous
<Kilos> you can of course ubuntu laptops 
<Kilos> import
<locodir-user> I predict the 2nd hand market will be flooded with cheap celerons soon 
<locodir-user> or new Ubuntu initiates
<Kilos> system86 i think they are called
<locodir-user> soon as those poor souls get fast enough internet to update to Windows 10
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> locodir-user have you tried buy a laptop without any system installed
<locodir-user> Never seen one of those from a bulk retailer or their suppliers
<Kilos> in 35 mins most of the guys finish having supper and family time then im sure we will have info
<Kilos> locodir-user your first time here?
<locodir-user> Cool, just got a new SSD for this shitty celeron laptop, I'll be out for 5 mins as I reboot. Yes... first time clicking on the installer slieshow links 
<Kilos> ssd's rock
<Kilos> great speed improvement
<Kilos> celeron is single core cpu hey?
<locodir-user> And battery life improvement... I'm expecting it to double
<locodir-user> No I don't think you get single cores any more, they're all dual core but without hyper threading
<Kilos> dual core with 4gig ram works fine with ubuntu
<locodir-user> they're decent, I've been using Gentoo though, the additional 20-30% speed boost from having something compiled specifically for your CPU helps on a slow box
<Kilos> you can download ubuntu and install it yourself
<locodir-user> Yup, busy as  we speak...  logged in here from a live session busy installing
<Kilos> cool i hope you dont disappear once install is done
<locodir-user> Do you use mate or ubuntu, or ubuntu with mate after-installed?
<locodir-user> No, I'll come back :-)
<Kilos> i have used  both
<locodir-user> I mean mint 
<Kilos> mate is lighter than unity
<Kilos> you can get ubuntu mate desktop
<locodir-user> if you install ubuntu and then add mate it should be the same
<locodir-user> minus the mint addons
<Kilos> mate is in the u buntu repos now
<Kilos> i use kubuntu now and totally hooked on it
<Kilos> bit heavy on slow machines though
<locodir-user> its been there forever, yes. I love kde.... in fact, I honestly tried it on Gentoo for a few months, but it wouldn't remember my customizations grrrr.... so every time I rebooted my folder sizes would be messed up and I didn't have any time for that. 
<Kilos> inetpro can you remember where one can buy ubuntu preinstalled lappies
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> on ubuntu 14.04 it is rock solid
<locodir-user> Just about the most fun thing I've done with Ubuntu so far was to mirror the whole 280GB of the repo
<Kilos> whew
<locodir-user> and had a drive where I installed literally everything  I could ever think of needing or wanting to check out
<Kilos> you dont use mobile data then
<locodir-user> and it took less than 150GB
<locodir-user> And ran just as fast as a brand new install
<locodir-user> no please no, mobile data is dead to me,  even in CPT CBD
<Kilos> expensive too
<locodir-user> With "unlimited" or R25/GB. All these cell companies are going to look a lot different in 5 years time
<Kilos> go to https://ubuntu-za.org and join our mailing list there. the preinstalled lappy thing has come up often
<locodir-user> Their greed has really messed them up
<Kilos> yeah
<locodir-user> I don't know a single person who as not been screwed over by a telco
<Kilos> just drop a mail and hope the relevant guys answer before you get one here
<Kilos> i use telkom mobile, no cables on plots or farms
<Kilos> copper wires work better in melting pots
<Kilos> paddatrapper you in CT hey?
<Kilos> ya opposite fly
<Kilos> locodir-user look here so long http://is.gd/iZF7aS
<locodir-user> I just sold a big share in my company. I'm going to go on a world tour and see how the PC components and laptop industry is glued together, and jab at it with a blowtorch to see what comes off
<Kilos> lol
<locodir-user> And I'm going to do so as publically as possible... so that if some MS agent tries to take me out everybody knows the score
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> paddatrapper, I don't know what SHM is. I have not been doing much physics
<gremble> I am sort of just assuming that he can see
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> he will
<Kilos> im fine ty and you
<Kilos> will be better when it warms up
<gremble> I am well thank you. I just gave a statistics class and realise that I don't know as little as I think
<Kilos> zipper spoke about haskell today and i told him to keep an eye out for you
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you underestimated yourself
<gremble> I actually asked one of the writers of the new haskell textbook if I could have a copy since $59 is quite expensive for a lowly South African student. 
<gremble> So he gave me one. 
<gremble> People are really so nice sometimes.
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> hardcopy?
<gremble> no. They havnt printed hardcopies yet
<Kilos> is it as big as your book is going to be?
<gremble> I get all the updates that they make to it. So yes
<Kilos> i mean your maths book
<Kilos> thinking to compare prices
<gremble> Oh, no much smaller. Their textbook is about 1108 pages, mine will probably only be about 180 pages
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so many pages 
<Kilos> haskell is a programming language right?
<gremble> Yes
<paddatrapper> gremble: SHM is simple harmonic motion wrt to time and position
<gremble> One of the more fun ones that I have worked with.
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yeah I'm in CT
<gremble> paddatrapper, oh, those make nice differential equations. I am a bit apprehensive about using time as a variable though, since it is usually more useful as a parameter
<gremble> Like when you are doing space curves
<gremble> (particle position)
<Kilos> you missed that other CT guy paddatrapper i dunno now anymore who is genuine and who isnt
<Kilos> ubuntu being attacked all over by spammers
<gremble> Kilos, recently or just generally in life?
<paddatrapper> Eish
<Kilos> all the time the lat month
<gremble> That's weird
<Kilos> even wiki pages been locked down to try block them
<paddatrapper> The Ubuntu laptops, etc are sold by System76
<Kilos> and yesterday they got into the etherpad stuff
<Kilos> nno there is dell or someone in za that preinstalls ubuntu as well
<gremble> You can get a dell pc preinstalled with ubuntu
<gremble> I am looking at the XPS range
<Kilos> tell maaz where gremble 
<Kilos> i forget where when peeps ask
<gremble> There are these http://www.dell.com/za/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_OC
<gremble> They are kind of shitty though
<Kilos> Maaz ubuntu laptops is <reply> http://www.dell.com/za/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_OC
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Kilos> shitty?
<Kilos> i read this today in canonical.sysadmin
<Kilos> some spammers managed to subscribe to teams which give access to ubuntu-etherpad, so over the weekend we had to remove edit access for ubuntu-etherpad. We're working on removing the abusive edits, and finding a way to manage access which wont allow this kind of trick
<gremble> http://www.dell.com/za/p/xps-13-9350-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_OC these are the other ones that I know of. I haven't went through all of them
<Kilos> ty gremble 
<gremble> That is surprising. That is a lot of effort for a spammer, to get on a team
<Kilos> Maaz forget ubuntu laptops
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz ubuntu laptops is <reply> http://www.dell.com/za/p/xps-13-9350-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_OC  and http://www.dell.com/za/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_OC
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> cool next one that asks i can help
<paddatrapper> My Internet speed has reduced me to watching SABC3...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> run mtr and see where the hassle is
<Kilos> man mtr for switches or wait for inetpro to give the right command
<Kilos> paddatrapper mtr -nr -c20 -o "LSD NBAW X" 8.8.8.8
<gremble> SABC 3 was always interesting because it was the only channel that had like built-in grainy-ness
<Kilos> i managed to find one command i saved
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Running it now
<paddatrapper> Mind helping me translate what I got?
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> you in the same boat as me
<Kilos> let me run it and see
<paddatrapper> Got 100% loss from ip ???  On the jump after my gateway
<paddatrapper> And then again later on
<paddatrapper> And of course I cannot connect to anywhere to post it...
<Kilos> i got same loss from ??? but no looses after that
<Kilos> all those ip's are the sites you go through to get to google i think
<paddatrapper> Interestingly I can get google.co.za no problem
<Kilos> and the best last avg is ping speeds
<gremble> 8.8.8.8 is google's DNS server
<Kilos> yes
<paddatrapper> Yeah
<Kilos> and 8844 i think
<gremble> That is all I know from that command :P
<paddatrapper> I can't even check my usage on Telkom's site
<Kilos> on 8.8.8.8 my avg is 41
<Kilos> number 11 here
<Kilos> other heavy losses are bad jumps
<Kilos> haha i think thats how you say it
<paddatrapper> Think they are called hops, but never been too sure!
<Kilos> im a greeter bot my i can say hello and welcome quite efficiently
<Kilos> other stuff is work
<paddatrapper> Lol
<Kilos> s/my/man
<Kilos> even gremble stayed here after i greeted and welcomed him so sweetly
<Kilos> and MaNI 
<gremble> #trueStory
<paddatrapper> Looking at the DNS resolves it drops accessing the local Telkom exchange and when it leaves the Telkom network
<Kilos> there are many interestin tools one can use but best is fone your isp and complain
<paddatrapper> Interestingly Google has a server on Telkom's network, so the International jump doesn't happen and so I can access it
<Kilos> run speedtest.net by ookla and give your isp the results
<paddatrapper> I can't access speedtest.net :(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> fone and complain
<paddatrapper> Never mind I spoke to soon! It works
<Kilos> you on mobile or adsl
<paddatrapper> IRC - mobile, speedtest.net - Telkom ADSL
<paddatrapper> Apparently I have 2mbps down and 0.5mbps up...
<Kilos> adsl it seems you wait inline for improvements , mobile takes 2 weeks
<Kilos> i get 4.8 down and 2.5 up
<paddatrapper> Yup. I end up phoning them often.... The support is flaky...
<gremble> That is not bad
<paddatrapper> That's what I pay for, so I'd be happy if I could use it
<Kilos> 084 196 4466
<Kilos> if you dont get satisfaction email their ceo or tweet telkomsa
<paddatrapper> Kilos: thanks
<Kilos> tweeting seems to work because its public
<paddatrapper> Reckon I should setup that bot that automatically tweets when my speed drops out
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> You'll probably spam the shit out of them
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> telkom adsl seems to suck in many areas
<gremble> Especially telecommunications
<paddatrapper> I so want to change, but the rest of the family are scared of Telkom and any new ISP just blaming each other for any problems
<Kilos> thats the modern way
<Kilos> pass the buck
<Kilos> i do it often'
<Kilos> im tired anf forgetful because fly and pro got me invilved in too much
<Kilos> involved
<Kilos> all their fault
<paddatrapper> Lol
<Kilos> oh, some medical news
<gremble> But it is good to be busy. It prevents your brain getting old
<Kilos> for warts pick a fig leaf
<Kilos> and put the milk that comes out on the wart
<gremble> And then freeze it off with liquid nitrogen? :P
<Kilos> when dry put bandage on
<Kilos> if bandae gets wet start again
<Kilos> warts will die
<gremble> That is interesting. Warts are caused by one of the Human Papilloma virusses
<gremble> And they are contagious
<paddatrapper> I like liquid nitrogen!
<Kilos> fig leaf milk has something in it that kill them
<Kilos> that remedy is twice as old as i am
<paddatrapper> It's also a very good one
<gremble> I have distrust in "naturism". I will just apply a statistically verified remedy, I am fine with that.
<Kilos> oh in place of bandage put plaster
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> liquid nitrogen damages surrounding tissue as well so heling takes longer
<Kilos> healing
<gremble> That is only one of the remedies apparently. There are some other stuff that they use as topical antivirals
<gremble> Luckily I don't have warts, so it is fine
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oh my look at the time
<Kilos> and inetpro still hasnt logged in
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> says who?
<Kilos> we really need to dig out the sjambok
<Kilos> hee hee gotcha
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you leave me to sukkel alone hey
<Kilos> now i can sleep happy
 * inetpro has no idea what he is referring to
<Kilos> you still alive man
<Kilos> so i can nag you tomorrow
<Kilos> dunno bout what yet but something will come up
<paddatrapper> inetpro: we are trying to diagnose my very poor Internet
<Kilos> yes inetpro fixit
<inetpro> paddatrapper: adsl?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ohh lookit
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Yup, telkom... But seems to be fine now
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/xombrero?field.series_filter=trusty
<Kilos> light weight browser
<Kilos> ty DalekSec 
<paddatrapper> Pretty cool
<Kilos> night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro superfly that includes you
<inetpro> goeienag oom
<DalekSec> Sure, though it's in the repos, just built against gtk3.
<paddatrapper> Night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-10
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Morning magespawn
<mazal> How goes ?
<pavlushka> Good Morning!
<mazal> Lo pavlushka
<pavlushka> howdy mazal !
<anton_may> mornings all
<mazal> Morning anton_may
<magespawn> good and you mazal?
<mazal> Busy but ok thanx magespawn
<magespawn> hi pavlushka anton_may 
<pavlushka> Hi magespawn , how are you?
<magespawn> all good, nice sunny day, and you/
<magespawn> ?
<pavlushka> can anybody help me with how to file a test case on this http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/361/builds/117794/testcases/1681/results ?
<pavlushka> magespawn: I good as well, !
<pavlushka> magespawn: thanks!
<magespawn> pavlushka: have you completed your test?
<pavlushka> magespawn: on going but already revealed the issues
<magespawn> do you have an account on launchpad?
<pavlushka> magespawn: if you just can confirm me which one to fill, critical bugs or just bugs for this case?
<pavlushka> magespawn: yes, I have account in LP.
<pavlushka> Hello Cryterion ! Morning!
<Cryterion> Morning
<magespawn> then you login, after login there is a place at the bottom to file the test results
<pavlushka> magespawn: what's wrong with the given link?
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<magespawn> nothing that i can see, that is just the results page, to be able to submit you have to login on the right hand side
<magespawn> hi Cryterion paddatrapper 
<pavlushka> magespawn: I was already logged in while I asked, :)
<magespawn> strange, when i log in the page changes, with the test report form is at the bottom of the page
<pavlushka> magespawn: that's what I was asking about but figured already, thanks!
<magespawn> ahh right, sorted then?
<pavlushka> Cryterion: how are you?
<pavlushka> your router issue solved?
<theblazehen> morning all
<theblazehen> International internet _still_ down at office :(
<pavlushka> hello theblazehen !
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> theblazehen: Morning, How are you?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: I'm alright and you?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: I am alright, thanks!
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<theblazehen> Anyone here have issues reaching international sites? for example theblazehen.com, mirrors.theblazehen.com, en.wikipedia.org, archlinux.org
<thatgraemeguy> nope, all working for me
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/UANky9Sn <- traceroute
<thatgraemeguy> http://pastebin.com/raw/nRgVfH1x <mine
<theblazehen> Strange, I can also reach international from home
<theblazehen> Currently using a ssh socks proxy to home, but no one in the office here has access to international internet..
<thatgraemeguy> adsl?
<theblazehen> Yeah, adsl I think
<theblazehen> Let me see if I can do some kind of traceroute with tcp maybe..
<thatgraemeguy> probably isp issue
<theblazehen> Yeah
<thatgraemeguy> my adsl dead, can't test with that :-/
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I had that issue last night. Imporved after a while though
<theblazehen> "All Traffic will go over Wireless by Default.
<theblazehen> High Priority Traffic will go over ADSL."  in our wiki. Not sure if icmp is classed as high priority
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Hmm, okay
<thatgraemeguy> are you not the network admin?
<theblazehen> paddatrapper:  Before this I was getting ~60% packet loss, which gradually increased to 100
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Nah not me myself. I mostly work on other things
<thatgraemeguy> ah, best you speak to the network admin then, sounds like they are doing weird stuff, nobody here is going to get close to being able to help
<thatgraemeguy> used to work at a place that was forever trying to micromanage traffic over multiple ISPs, it was always a mess
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Yeah. Last hop in the traceroute is ~190 ms away, thought it's possible that it could be more than just our isp
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: I'm thinking we might be doing VOIP and SSH over the ADSL, with http etc over wireless
<magespawn> theblazehen: would the traffic be seperated by port? like 22 for ssh
<theblazehen> magespawn: I'm seeing now, it looks like everything goes over our new fiber line, so will call tem
<theblazehen> theM8
<theblazehen> them*
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<magespawn> ahh right, so likely an isp problem
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn theblazehen inetpro anton_may thatgraemeguy paddatrapper and other lurkers
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you got fibre magespawn ?
<magespawn> no not me, not yet anyway
<Squirm> Morning
<anton_may> lo Kilos
<theblazehen> hey anton_may, Squirm
<theblazehen> So udp works. Yay!
<theblazehen> worst case just use my vpn
<anton_may> lo theblazehen
<Langjan> Nothing broke Kilos, any fresh news? 
<Langjan> and hi all
<theblazehen> hi Langjan
<Langjan> hi theblazehen 
<mazal> Môre oom Jan
<mazal> Wat's stukkend ?
<Langjan> nou doen jy dit...lmga!
<mazal> hahahaha
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit mazal 
<mazal> Okerig en daar ?
<Langjan> goed dankie, koelerig
<Langjan> Chasing sheep Kilos ?
<theblazehen> hey mazal
<theblazehen> heh. 1.4 second lag to dedicated server hosting bouncer
<theblazehen> Running everything to a socks proxy through ssh at home
<theblazehen> 1 mbit - whatever speed the isp doesn't want to give me - whatever bandwidth ACKs take is my connection speed here
<theblazehen> cpu on router is at 8% busy doing the encryption :)
<mazal> Hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> that and checking on moving and repairin fences
<Kilos> now new yet otherwise, but so much work here
<Kilos> cut fences are the  bane of my life
<Kilos> and im happy you didnt break anything for a change
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> yes a change is as good as a holiday...ḟor Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> you doing ok Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Langjan> good
<Langjan> visa?
<Kilos> just head doesnt like physical stuff
<Kilos> hows things your side
<Langjan> did you knock it?
<Kilos> still with vaccu peeps
<Langjan> fine thks just very dry
<Kilos> no man inside not outside
<Langjan> lmga, fine all sides, top and bottom also
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> and with you?
<Kilos> with me what?
<Langjan> all the sides
<Kilos> just my head hassles
<Kilos> inside
<Langjan> did you knock it or what?
<Kilos> everything else is piekfyn
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> dont you even know
<Langjan> headaches?
<Langjan> know what?
<Kilos> yes head was split open in 98 and where bones grew back together it has pinched all nerve endings
<Langjan> permanent aches since then?
<Kilos> so my headaches are 24/7 from sore to worse
<Langjan> eish! must be terrible
<Kilos> yes spent 5 years on workmans compensation synap forte 600mg 3 times a day and 20 grandpas
<Kilos> then they went broke and i have lived without pain killers since then
<Langjan> whew! Those things will wreak havoc elsewhere, just as well
<Kilos> yes that too
<Kilos> but im ok if i can sit by pc all day
<Kilos> physical stuff aggravates it
<Langjan> does it also help to sort of forget the pain?
<Kilos> one actually gets used to the pain
<mazal> That's interesting , I would think pc's screens would make headaches worse
<Kilos> becomes part of life
<Kilos> no things move slowly here
<Langjan> but not pleasant at all...
<Kilos> music videos make is worse
<mazal> Fortunately oom don't do youtube
<Kilos> fast movements on tv suck
<Kilos> yeah mazal 
<mazal> Youtube videos tend to make me seasick
<mazal> I can never watch too many reviews all at once
<Kilos> all the flashing images are painful to watch
<Kilos> otherwise im fine
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i can irc all day
<mazal> My eyes get too tired of all the reading
<Langjan> Kilos, I a fascinated, also perplexed by your comment that wipe and install on whole disk will not wipe windoze installation  
<mazal> By 1pm I can feel my eyes are sore
<Kilos> it will man Langjan 
<Kilos> i was joking
<Langjan> 1pm or 1 am?
<mazal> 1pm
<Kilos> then no more win hassles
<mazal> Oom Langjan , I work in it so am in the screens since 6:30am
<Langjan> Jy moenie sulke grappe maak nie, ek glo mos wat jy se man!
<Kilos> skuus oom
<Kilos> didnt i say hehe at the end
<Langjan> lmga, maar ja ek sou dit probeer
<Kilos> oh Langjan here is something you can do
<Langjan> cant remember, maybe you did
<Langjan> what?
<Kilos> systemback
<Kilos> mazal tell him
 * mazal weier
<Kilos> tell him pretty please
<Langjan> wat nou?
<Kilos> Langjan 
<Langjan> ja Kilos ?
<mazal> Langjan, systemback is an app that makes a live bootable iso of your current system as it is. When you re-install with it all your apps and even configs and updates are already there and don't need to be redone
<Kilos> i have made a boorable iso with systemback i can plug in any pc and see exactly what i see here on this laptop
<Langjan> sounds great
<Kilos> wonderful tool
<mazal> And yeah that too , can be used as a live system for troubleshooting purposes
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwizsZPZk8_MAhULMz4KHfvVAAEQFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuhandbook.org%2Findex.php%2F2014%2F07%2Finstall-backup-tool-systemback-1-0-ubuntu-14-04%2F&usg=AFQjCNFtsP_59kSDlw3L9QfSEnEP4mYdPw&sig2=2T9oheRfFteNHg96c3oj5g
<Langjan> is it in the repos?
<mazal> I broke my install last week Wednesday , re-installed with that , 30minutes and everything back the way it was
<Kilos> go read
<Langjan> oh ok
<mazal> Just putting back actual data like docs , pics etc. that remains then
<Langjan> So why refuse to tell mazal ?
<mazal> Just lus to hassle Kilos oom :)
<Langjan> ok so still need to backup pics and docs
<Kilos>  van der merwe blood
<mazal> Hassling Kilos is part of my contract
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> i actually have pics as well
<mazal> Is payback for the fighting me about my games lol
<Kilos> everything looks same
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> what about vbox?
<mazal> Oom Kilos , barry also started fighting me
<Kilos> lol mooi
<mazal> I merely suggested a trip to PTA yesterday and he was on my case :(
<Kilos> i dont use vbox
<Kilos> Langjan try it and see
<mazal> Here comes trouble :P
<Kilos> it has quite a few options i chose the live iso one
<Kilos> lemme go work a while again
<Langjan> Well I will have t decide if I must use backups as now or systemback or both?
<Langjan> go well Kilos 
<Kilos> ty you too
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> bye for now mazal 
<Kilos> Langjan 
<Langjan> let me go break something
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> systemback can be used to install exactly what you have there on another pc
<Kilos> should fit on an 8g stick
<Kilos> but to have stuff backed up on another storage is always safe
<mazal> Langjan,
<mazal> Still here ?
<Langjan> irrespective of size? Are you not limited to the sixe of the stick? Like my system is 80Gb 
<Langjan> yes mazal 
<mazal> Never replace your current backup , do that as well
<Langjan> No I will keep that, thks
<mazal> If one process fails you must have a fallback
<Langjan> but how do you load 80 Gb on a 8 GB stick?
<mazal> You can't
<Kilos> make the iso and see what size it is
<Langjan> ok will do thks
<Kilos> mine was only 4.7g
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> I prefer not to let it transfer data as well
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<mazal> My data I backup with normal backup procedures
<mazal> I use systemback only for the system itself
<Langjan> thks, makes sense
<mazal> Then upon breakdown I install the system and copy my data back manually
<mazal> That way it keeps the size of the iso low enough for in case you need to fit it on dvd. And data changes daily , if you do the trasfer data option then you must make a new iso every day
<magespawn> mazal how often do you back up, daily?
<mazal> magespawn, yes
<mazal> Sometimes twice a day
<mazal> Depends how much docs etc. changed
<magespawn> how much data is it?
<mazal> Is mostly docs and savegames that I backup daily
<mazal> My /home folder and all in it
<magespawn> in gigs approx how much?
<mazal> Lemme check for you
<mazal> 16gig here
<mazal> My home machine will be much more though
<magespawn> what do you prefer to back up to, and how many do you keep
<Langjan> where do you see the size? 
<mazal> I backup to a 2nd internal drive. That drive gets backed up to an external as well once a week. I keep one seperate backup for every day of the week
<mazal> I have a auto cron one that runs to same folder , and 7 manual ones that I run manual each to their own destination folder
<mazal> And all that once a week to an external
<mazal> I'm paranoid , I know :)
<mazal> Langjan, in file browser go up 1 level from your home. You should see your username as a folder , right-click that and choose properties
<mazal> And the system iso I only do once a week
<mazal> Just to get all updates and added apps in
<Langjan> mazal, in "recent"
<mazal> Langjan, nope
<mazal> Open file broweser
<mazal> You will be standing in your home
<mazal> Go up 1 level
<mazal> In the tree
<mazal> Then you will see the user folders
<Langjan> youve lost me maz
<Langjan> mazal, 
<magespawn> mazal i also understand, i also like to keep mine on different media like dvd/bluray/flash drive, and in the cloud and physically offsite
<mazal> Physicall offsite is actually the real right way
<magespawn> luckally i am not moving that much data that is critical
<mazal> I once lost everything and since then I am a bit overkill when it comes to backups hehehehe
<Squirm> Morning
<mazal> Hi Squirm
<mazal> kewl , I added a application menu entry for the first time ever :)
<mazal> Installed baobab and was nowhere to be found in the menus so created one
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos I did something new in K , but didn't break anything this time :)
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> what mazal 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell Kilos I did something new in K , but didn't break anything this time :)" 13 minutes and 54 seconds ago
<mazal> I added an application launcher entry for an app that wasn't listed there
<mazal> First time I needed to do that
<mazal> Kilos, ^^
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> maaz tell LangJan Too see a good breakup of folder sizes install the baobab app. To see just home type the command du -hs /home/username or other folder if needed
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> oh hi :)
<Kilos> hi Squirm long time no see
<GnikLlort> my old laptop sorta died
<Squirm> Kilos: Yeah, in and out
<Squirm> Not really on irc much anymore
<Kilos> oh my GnikLlort thats not good
<GnikLlort> Kilos, got myself a new one tho :D
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> GnikLlort: sort of died?
<Kilos> lol
<GnikLlort> cpu melted
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> how can that happen
<GnikLlort> cpu fan died
<magespawn> that will do it
<GnikLlort> think a wire came loose then poof
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> what broke
<chesedo> GnikLlort: was it running linux when this happened?
<GnikLlort> yes, think I didnt get all the drivers tbh
<chesedo> oh, cause from experience i've seen linux down stepping the cpu when it overheads (fan stops)
<theblazehen> GnikLlort: The bios should have kept it running
<theblazehen> Unless specifically told what to do (via fancontrol script etc) it should just run
<GnikLlort> oh
<chesedo> s/head/heat/
<GnikLlort> but that laptop was old asf
<theblazehen> GnikLlort: Still. I have a 16 year old desktop that manages fine..
<theblazehen> 17 actually
<GnikLlort> hmm
<GnikLlort> then a wire must have failed
<GnikLlort> broken or stuff
<GnikLlort> when I took it to matrix thy said its cooked
<GnikLlort> need to replace everything
 * chesedo rolls eyes
<GnikLlort> I then just got a new one
<nlsthzn> *yawn* - hangover after night shift quick change ... sup all?
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn
<chesedo> not much, just studies nlsthzn
<chesedo> although chan has been busy today...
<nlsthzn> chesedo: cool... keep it up.  
<nlsthzn> hope all are well
 * chesedo has nothing to do with chan business :P
<nlsthzn> meant keep up the studies :p
<magespawn> nlsthzn: do you have to work the day shift after a night shift, or do they give some down time in between?
<nlsthzn> magespawn: nope, as we have 12 hour shifts it wouldn't be possible... and as our normal schedule runs we have 4 days off after our last night \o/
<nlsthzn> still a bugger to switch over even when sitting at home.. in your pj's :p
<GnikLlort> happy to know im not the only one with 12 hour shifts
<magespawn> nlsthzn: yup it is, 12 hours is a bit on the long side
<nlsthzn> 4 on 4 off, so the trade off is ok I guess
<nlsthzn> 2 day 2 night
<nlsthzn> GnikLlort: 12 hour shifts seem to becoming the norm
<GnikLlort> im Monday to Friday off on weekends and Public Holliday's 
<GnikLlort> ikr
<chesedo> are you guys in security jobs or something?
<nlsthzn> that is a lot of hours for your week GnikLlort
<GnikLlort> yep :(
 * nlsthzn is in the petrochemical industry
<nlsthzn> process operator
<GnikLlort> I´m in Security, Site Supervisor
<nlsthzn> :) I also got promoted to sup a few months ago 
<GnikLlort> niceee
<GnikLlort> I was told to expect a promotion soon
<nlsthzn> well with oil price I can actually expect to loose my job before getting another promotion >.<
<theblazehen> ffs, I *really* hope that my server's connection issue is the same one making us not reach internationally
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Ouch :(
<theblazehen> Someone mind doing a tracepath mirrors.theblazehen.com for me?
<magespawn> okay
<nlsthzn> on it
<nlsthzn> working theblazehen
<nlsthzn> want the output/
<nlsthzn> ?
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Yeah, my connection is working. I want the final hops 
<theblazehen> Yes please
<magespawn> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm8pnxu
<magespawn> theblazehen ^^
<nlsthzn> wb
<theblazehen_web> nlsthzn: Ty. Yes, I would like the output please
<nlsthzn> sent but it seems you timed out :p
<theblazehen_web> Want to see if any of the hops to it are on the same as our international route
<magespawn> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm8pnxu
<nlsthzn> I send again
<theblazehen_web> yeah
<theblazehen_web> ty
<magespawn> theblazehen ^^
<theblazehen_web> Works fine, then boom
<nlsthzn> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmgjpx2
<nlsthzn> in case the pm isn't working :p
<theblazehen_web> got it ty
<theblazehen_web> That looks fine
<theblazehen_web> Let me ssh in maybe..
<theblazehen_web> if ssh works
<theblazehen_web> I got ssh running over udp earlier today :)
<theblazehen_web> I could do basic shell stuff, open vim etc. Scp and so on fails though, even with a lowered mtu
<theblazehen_web> ssh login is really slow..
<magespawn> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm2ahte
<magespawn> the first one was traceroute
<theblazehen_web> Thanks magespawn
<magespawn> np did not actually know about tracepath
<theblazehen_web> tcp is amazing..
<theblazehen_web> Almost managed to log in with ssh with 87-90% packet loss
<theblazehen_web> whoops, 96
<magespawn> wow something is not right
<theblazehen_web> It's on the last hop for me
<theblazehen_web> 2nd last hop dropping only 1.2%
<theblazehen_web> Hosting provider seems to have lost my account too..
<theblazehen_web> Will see if billing dept also lost account in a weeks time :)
<theblazehen_web> `639 packets transmitted, 26 received, 95% packet loss, time 8683ms`
<magespawn> mtr shows lose on the last point
<theblazehen_web> yeah. Ty. Any ideas why it's so intermittent?
 * theblazehen_web should set up smokeping again
 * theblazehen_web is going to see if another server with a gigabit connection can fight against 96% packet loss
<magespawn> these are my stats for ping
<magespawn> 55 packets transmitted, 2 received, 96% packet loss, time 53999ms
<magespawn> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 243.210/248.658/254.106/5.448 ms
<theblazehen_web> ty, also 95% here
<theblazehen_web> ssh is getting there :)
<theblazehen_web> debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.4
<theblazehen_web> debug1: match: OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.4 pat OpenSSH_6.6.1* compat 0x04000000
<theblazehen_web> debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
<theblazehen_web> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<magespawn> shared hosting?
<theblazehen_web> Nope, dedicated
<theblazehen_web> 500mbit dedicated bandwidth, burst to 1 gbit
<theblazehen_web> 2x2 TB storage, 8 GB RAM, not too bad cpu..
<theblazehen_web> $80 / month
<magespawn> maybe their network is under dos or something
<theblazehen_web> Unmetered bandwidth
<theblazehen_web> Possible
<theblazehen_web> http://www.us.unmetered.com/ this was them
<theblazehen_web> I wonder if I have an IPv6 address. Might take an alternative route
 * theblazehen_web just needs ssh to check..
 * theblazehen_web thinks ssh is going through! :)
<theblazehen_web> Down to 93%
<theblazehen_web> Oh. Missed my chance to connect there :(
<theblazehen_web> hey Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey theblazehen_web :)
<theblazehen_web> while:; ssh root@mirrors.theblazehen.com; done
<theblazehen_web> heh :(
<theblazehen_web> I bet my idlerpg stats are going way down :(
<theblazehen_web> Damn, I jinxed it
<theblazehen_web> Froze when I said "Wow, perfect now. Looks like it alternates between 0 and >90% packet loss
<theblazehen_web> Now a "more reasonable" 90%
<theblazehen_web> I wish services would just *try harder* when there is packet loss :( I'm sure if freenode send 1 ping / second, I would probably respond to at least 3 or four of them
<urbanslug> theblazehen_web: You ssh into root?
<urbanslug> You crazy!
<urbanslug> Life on the edge!
<theblazehen_web> @urbanslug it doesn't run anything important
<theblazehen_web> Most important is probably my irc bouncer
<theblazehen_web> It's actually a pity. Pay for 500mbit symetrical, but max usage with my tor node is only 70 - 130 mbit / s
<Kilos> keep chatting i need to go soak inna hot bath
<gremble> Have fun with that Kilos 
<paddatrapper> That sounds nice...
<Kilos> that was so lekker
<Kilos> soaked like a sponge
<magespawn_out> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn_out 
<magespawn_out> i left the laptop on an logged in so no magespawn tonight
<Kilos> ai! ty for letting us know
<magespawn_out> just forgot to log out of chat, that all
<mazal> Oi now I am lekka conflicted
<magespawn_out> whats wrong now mazal?
<mazal> magespawn_out, I have a good problem to have. I finally added minetest to this install , now I kinda want to start a new world in that , but at same time want to finish my subway project in minecraft world :P
<magespawn_out> do both
<mazal> Too many choices too little time
<mazal> I agree , do both :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> crazy gamers
<paddatrapper> One keyboard for each! Who needs a mouse??
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mouse works lekker in minetest
<mazal> They seriously need to add the ability of making charcoal from wood
<Kilos> #ubuntu-community-team
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn_out> ai? now what?
<Kilos> supper time here wbb
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<paddatrapper> Gah why do people have to use Windows... Trying to package software for it is a nightmare!!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats not even worth an ai!
<paddatrapper> And to make it worse python is not friendly to distributing anyway
<superfly> paddatrapper: are you using PyInstaller?
<paddatrapper> superfly: No...?
<superfly> paddatrapper: You want to.
<paddatrapper> Looking it up now
<paddatrapper> Thank you!!!!!!
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> oh my paddatrapper dont you know the fly is the python pro here
<superfly> pyinstaller --onefile --windowed --icon <path to ico file> --name <MyAppName> <my-app-script.py>
<paddatrapper> I was trying using a very convoluted way with a standalone python install and installing the libraries...
<Kilos> we have 2 python experts but one blows around the world like a tumbleweed 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I even build Windows binaries in WINE with PyInstaller :-)
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Haha
<paddatrapper> Nice. even better if I can do it under linux
<superfly> test it out, but you should be able to
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Will do
<superfly> don't forget to install pywin32
<superfly> paddatrapper: and you'll want this: http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/
<paddatrapper> Is there some documentation about what do do after downloading it on Windows? And installing it on Linux
<superfly> paddatrapper: PyInstaller?
<paddatrapper> Yeah
<superfly> paddatrapper: oh, and pip install it... the version on their website is not the latest version
<paddatrapper> The Github wiki is rather sparse
<superfly> http://pythonhosted.org/PyInstaller/
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Sorry for the stupid questions, but seeing as I don't really want to try fight with wine tonight, would I install it using pip on windows and run it from the CLI?
<superfly> yup
<paddatrapper> Also how does it deal with multiple files (3 scripts and 1 resource)?
<superfly> How do you mean?
<paddatrapper> My application consists of 3 scripts - (run, ui, lib) and a config file. How would I combine so that it becomes a exe and a config file
<paddatrapper> ?
<paddatrapper> For reference: https://github.com/paddatrapper/top30
<superfly> As I mentioned earlier. Run PyInstaller, it'll package everything into an exe, add your config file and go 
<paddatrapper> Ok. Will give it a spin and shout if I get stuck
<superfly> paddatrapper: we're packaging OpenLP with it, and that's a bigger app than your script ;-) 
<paddatrapper> Good to know! Lol
<Kilos> good luck paddatrapper 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<paddatrapper> night mazal
<theblazehen> Well, haven't had any packet loss since earlier.
<theblazehen> I know it's impossible, but it almost seems like the bad office internet gets transfered through my proxy to home and affecting my dedicated server on the end.. After all, issues only happen when I'm at the office
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-11
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal paddatrapper anton_may inetpro  magespawn nlsthzn and others
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<Kilos> koud maar ok anders danlie en jy?
<Kilos> dankie
<mazal> Karring maar aan
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<anton_may> mornings
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, mazal, autonomy, everyone else
<Kilos> whois autonomy
<mazal> Morning anton_may , paddatrapper
<Kilos> how did your python job go
<anton_may> morning mazal
<paddatrapper> Auto correct on anton_may...
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> yes i'm my own ruler!!!
<paddatrapper> Kilos: it's getting there. Only two things remain: compiling in the GUI file and adding libav to the execution path. Which hopefully will be today's problem to fix
<paddatrapper> anton_may: lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Morning magespawn
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<nlsthzn> o/
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy , nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> so how is everybody in ZA land this morning?
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> send heat
<anton_may> Not yet, but apparently the cold and rain :0 will hit Gautendg by the weekend
<Kilos> eish , im freezing allready
<anton_may> oi vey 
<nlsthzn> if I could I would... enough here for both countries and some change
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<theblazehen> And others
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen (and others)
<chesedo-> morning all
<anton_may> 0/ chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo- 
<nlsthzn> \m/
 * nlsthzn rocks out
<Kilos> anton_may type first three letters of the nick and hit tab
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils nlsthzn I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Kilos> then caps and tails are added for you
<nlsthzn> thanks Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz coffee  on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> good mornings
<nlsthzn> power out again Maaz?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<nlsthzn> sup inetpro...
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils paddatrapper I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<paddatrapper> That actually would be really nice about now... Suppose I'd better wait until I get home
<Kilos> Maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, chesedo-, anton_may, nlsthzn, inetpro
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<paddatrapper> Het theblazehen
<Kilos> het?
<Kilos> het wat
<paddatrapper> s/het/hey
<paddatrapper> My autocorrect really isn't with me today
<Kilos> you youngsters not supposed to make mistakes
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> The point of being young is so that you have an excuse for the mistake. Lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<andrewlsd> it's pretty chilly down in  /\/¯¯¯¯\/\ today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> my coffee is cold already, barely made it.
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos 
<andrewlsd> anyone here played with appear.in?
<andrewlsd> https://appear.in/ubuntu-za?lowData
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: I've been in a jersey all day... Luckily not much wind
<anton_may> ello andrewlsd from my cam
<anton_may> isee he is busy on the phone
<andrewlsd> yip
<andrewlsd> it's a webRTC video/audio/text chat.. what is nice about it is, you don't need to signup or log in.
<anton_may> yip i see so with up 8 ppl
<paddatrapper> And because webRTC is works on phones, etc too
<anton_may> nice never played with webRTC
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: correct.
 * theblazehen wonders how complicated the webRTC protocol is. Perhaps it could serve as a udp equivelant of websockets, for browser games etc
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Games/Techniques/WebRTC_data_channels
<anton_may> i can snoop through my sflows and report back a bit later
<theblazehen> ty andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: https://www.cubeslam.com/lyyfqp
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/03/webrtc-data-channels-for-great-multiplayer/
<theblazehen> ty
<andrewlsd> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: There isn't a pot on
 * andrewlsd goes to find his own coffee then
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee on please
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee on 
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> ty Maaz
<urbanslug> Hello, sluggie is saying hey :D
<theblazehen> hey urbanslug
<urbanslug> Nothing much, just seeking out community. Like many humans do.
<theblazehen> yeah
<urbanslug> theblazehen: You?
<urbanslug> Also working
<urbanslug> Programming
<urbanslug> As a subset of humans do :D
<theblazehen> Yeah. Waiting for puppet to run..
<theblazehen> " Running the Puppet deployment. This step may take up to an hour." :(
<urbanslug> I noticed there may be sheep in this channel. After they overthrow Kilos 
<urbanslug> theblazehen: An hour?
<urbanslug> Why so? Network things?
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Installing openshift. That's what the installer script says..
<urbanslug> And the sheep say "Viva la revolution"
<theblazehen> And ZA normally has slower network than most places
<urbanslug> theblazehen: Not familiar with openshift :) will find out
<urbanslug> theblazehen: You know where I'm from?
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Familiar with kubernetes? Docker?
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Nah, where?
<urbanslug> Docker a little the other one no.
<urbanslug> theblazehen: Somewhere in upper north (but still in Africa) which is literally everywhere.
<urbanslug> :
<urbanslug> :p
<theblazehen> Ah cool
<urbanslug> theblazehen: Kenya
<theblazehen> cool
<urbanslug> Yeah it's been raining for a few days
<urbanslug> Get it?
<theblazehen> not really?
<urbanslug> YOu said cool and I talked about the literally cool weather here?
<urbanslug> meh
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> I wonder if any text editor would understand LF+CR
<theblazehen> Actually, why don't any editors interpret it literally?
<theblazehen> Say type 40 characters, LF, and you get 40 blank spaces on the 2nd line before your text
<urbanslug> theblazehen: How should I do the LF+CR thing?
<urbanslug> It didn't do anything in emacs
<theblazehen> urbanslug: No idea. Hex editor?
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newline
<theblazehen> Unix uses LF, windows CR + LF
<theblazehen> "LF+CR: Acorn BBC and RISC OS spooled text output." Oh, hmm
<urbanslug> Is there L in Hex?
<theblazehen> urbanslug: `man ascii`
<anton_may> no
<theblazehen> Get hex value there
<urbanslug> 4c
<theblazehen> urbanslug: `echo '00000000: 4869 0a48 690a 7465 7374' | xxd -r`
<theblazehen> Doesn't work the way that would be interesting
<theblazehen> I think it's only reading the LF though, as that's what unix normally uses
<theblazehen> Need to test on windows
<theblazehen> wine notepad interprets it same as linux. weird
 * theblazehen needs to test on real windows. Maybe wine one reads like linux too. I know that windows notepad doesn't do a newline on LF, only CRLF
<theblazehen> wine notepad breaks on the LF alone
<Kilos> haha slugman
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Check man 7 ascii, at the top of table, it has the NUL, SOH etc there. LF and CR are there
<theblazehen> Interesting actually. I dunno why we use csv and tsv, and not 'RS  (record separator)'
<theblazehen> I mean, that is it's purpose..
<theblazehen> sorry, probably looking for US, with RS beig the line feed equivelant then
<theblazehen> Actually, I wish we actually *used* the first 31 ascii characters
<theblazehen> "EBCDIC systems—mainly IBM mainframe systems, including z/OS (OS/390) and i5/OS (OS/400)—use NL (New Line, 0x15)[2] as the character combining the functions of line-feed and carriage-return. The equivalent UNICODE character is called NEL (Next Line). Note that EBCDIC also has control characters called CR and LF, but the numerical value of LF (0x25) differs from the one used by ASCII (0x0A). Additionally, some EBCDIC variants also 
<theblazehen> use NL but assign a different numeric code to the character." Hmm. /me needs to read the man page to try see why people don't like ebcdic
<urbanslug> theblazehen: Cool stuff :)
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Yeah :) I love old computer stuff.
<urbanslug> theblazehen: tis well before my time I will have such fun over lunch
<theblazehen> urbanslug: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackers:_Heroes_of_the_Computer_Revolution if you want :)
<urbanslug> wasn't that a movie?
 * theblazehen has been planning to read it again for a while. /me looks for an audiobook
<theblazehen> Hmm, dunno
<kulelu88> asdas
<theblazehen> hi kulelu88
<theblazehen> About time.. puppet part of openshift install is done
<kulelu88> yo theblazehen 
<theblazehen> urbanslug: Not a movie. Good
<theblazehen> http://www.audiobooks.com/audiobook/hackers-heroes-of-the-computer-revolution/248513 Hmm. I hope there isn't drm
<theblazehen> I'm sure there probably is
<theblazehen> Nothing pulseaudio can't get rid of :)
<kulelu88> what you installing on openshift? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I'm just trying it out, seeing how it works
<theblazehen> I had ubuntu server set up at home with kvm and lxd. Liked that. Raid died though. 2(!) drives failed in the first week
<kulelu88> theblazehen: are you oom Kilos son?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Nope
<kulelu88> LXD confuses me (a bit). I know LXC good enough, but from what I understand, LXD is like Docker
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Not quite
<theblazehen> Lxd is basically a way of managing lxc containers
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> kulelu88 wolfeyes is my son
<theblazehen> I like it because it "just works" (haven't tried plain lxc on ubuntu, only arch), but with lxd on ubuntu I can use lxc (the lxc client, not actual lxc. Yes, confusing) to connect from arch and it works
<kulelu88> theblazehen: CLI manager? But from what I know, you get access to the base image as well?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: How do you mean by the base image?
<theblazehen> lxc also overlayfs, lxd makes that easier with their profiles or defaults or whatever they call it, but I just use it to start the basic containers
<kulelu88> in LXC, it just pulls the image. in LXD, you can customize settings for the base image 
<theblazehen> Ah yes. It has access to the same base images as normal lxc
<kulelu88> this is what I use to manage my LXC containers: http://pymag09.github.io/lxc-ui/
<theblazehen> Yeah. Haven't fiddled too much. Only had it running for like 2 days before the disks failed (Never getting seagate again.. Were on special, though even if 1 fails I still get a good deal. Then 2 failed. Raid 5 doesn't like that :()
<theblazehen> Ah, cool
<andrewlsd> urbanslug: Kenya is nice.
<andrewlsd> LXD does use LXC containers though. LXC containers are nice if you want something that is more permanent, server-like
<andrewlsd> but lighter on resources
<andrewlsd> as compared to Docker, which you shouldn't be patching your docker containers, you should destroy them and deploy new ones.
<andrewlsd> end of TL;DR
<superfly> paddatrapper: ping
<andrewlsd> hi superfly  :-)
<theblazehen> hey superfly
<superfly> sup theblazehen, andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: nice LXC pymag link, thanks.
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<superfly> paddatrapper: here's the build script my project uses: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openlp-core/openlp/packaging/view/head:/windows/windows-builder.py
<paddatrapper> Thanks. I'll take a look
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you going to set up a matrix.org server in your openshift?
<andrewlsd> matrix.org looks like an interesting project
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Nah. Just testing it on local VM here. Gonna test the remaining 2 drives, maybe do a raid 1, then set it up on ubuntu server again
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: remember mhddfs
<theblazehen> Just plain lxd, docker and kvm :)
<andrewlsd> Hip, hip who raids?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: yeah. Not gonna try split data across drives though. Right now I just want to ensure that *one* drive at least works :(
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: I plan on working on a tool to update LXC containers without destroying them
<theblazehen> Raid on the pc I had set up before the 2 drives failed. Have 32 GB ram going to waste at the moment..
<theblazehen> :(
<andrewlsd> ouch. 32GB unused ram, yes, that is a waste. Rectify it immediately ;-)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: As soon as I have a chance.. :(
<theblazehen> Was literally working until like 1:30 this morning. Did I mention I hate php?
<andrewlsd> :-P
<andrewlsd> with a PhPassion
<andrewlsd> hmm. can you get a PhD in Php
<theblazehen> Especially 10 year old php, that assumes that the domain you're referring to is to the left of the tld. Gotta work around it for doing debug.site.tld.example.com now :(
<andrewlsd> ... did you rewrite all the functionality in a python flask?
<theblazehen> *i*? no thanks
<kulelu88> 10 years old? is that PHP4?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: I wish..
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Could be
<theblazehen> Some old oscommerce shop
<kulelu88> test a PHP5 command on it.
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Code is running on a new server with php 6 :)
<kulelu88> there's no point repairing/fixing old PHP. it has enough holes to get infected very very quickly
<theblazehen> Moved from an old gentoo box updated in 2009
<andrewlsd> it's time to replace that oscommerce .
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yeah. Ads soon as I can I'm gonna get each site running in a docker
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: that's not a bug, it's a feature.
<kulelu88> theblazehen: that won't protect it LOL
<kulelu88> you need a firewall
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Heh..  We have at least 10 different sites with heavy modifications to the framework etc, and new ones being actively developed based on the oxid shop system
<theblazehen> kulelu88: That kills the sales
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: unfavourable side-effect :-P
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Not my decision to make unfortunately :/
<theblazehen> Best we can do is seperate LEMP running in docker for each site
<andrewlsd> with trickled (so that performance is horrible, then you can say "it would be better if we do the new version")
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Time better spent on working on the new sites
<andrewlsd> yip
<kulelu88> theblazehen: docker is not meant to be running processes like that though. you need to split M and P
<andrewlsd> for me: IRC > slack/rocket.chat
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yeah. confession: I'm more of a config management in a container kind of guy
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Agreed. That's why I linked to matrix.org in rocket chat, has an irc interface
<theblazehen> federated too, no need for multiple chat clients for each service
<theblazehen> In theory
 * andrewlsd channels "The Offspring": you got to keep it federated.
<theblazehen> Freenode really needs to actually hook up to the matrix network. Perhaps I should contact them. Worst case I run a server (You don't need *huge* specs for it, and connect it myself)
<theblazehen> Oh, nice! https://matrix.org/blog/2015/06/22/the-matrix-org-irc-bridge-now-bridges-all-of-freenode/
<theblazehen> '/join #freenode_#channelname:matrix.org' Oh come on!
<andrewlsd> wootness.
<theblazehen> I want to /join #ubuntu-za:freenode.org
<theblazehen> That's the *whole point* of being federated!
<andrewlsd> matrix.org as an IRC bouncer.
<andrewlsd> with endless history.
<theblazehen> Yeah. 
<andrewlsd> (coz I don't like using irssi )
 * theblazehen is using quassel. Quite nice
<theblazehen> Qt based though
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: QT whilst you're ahead.
<theblazehen> It ran fine even on a 512 MB digital ocean droplet, and has a nice android app
<andrewlsd> mebbe it's time to try again.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: I don't like the whole kde theme "feel", too much rounded corners and stuff. And I've tried themes
<theblazehen> Also try out weechat, I want to use it again when I have time to configure it. Also has a web interface and android app
<kulelu88> IRC is not really federated if we're all using freenode. same issue with slack then
<andrewlsd> was just about to say, theblazehen, that I was going to go install arch+kde soz to not use GTK stuff.
<theblazehen> Fedora with kde here now..
<andrewlsd> ugh.
<andrewlsd> Fedora always had the 2nd worst KDE.
<andrewlsd> worst goes to CentOS
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yeah, but matrix is federated. I'm saying we should be connecting to freenode via matrix, not that freenode is federated. It's basically just a proxy through matrix.org's server.
 * andrewlsd goes to rinse his eyes with vinegar.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, was *okay* on arch too. But I can't deal with it's multi monitor :(
<theblazehen> AwesomeWM has independant workspaces / display, kwin not :(
<andrewlsd> ^ theblazehen has some hectic multimonitor stuff going on
<theblazehen> I really like kde now..
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yup. 9280x2560 I think
<kulelu88> so there is a linux OS where each workspace can have its own screen?
<Kilos> kde rocks
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: Plz share/explain your monitor set ups here. Just soz these peeps can know.
<andrewlsd> how many graphics cards, how many workspaces.... 
<kulelu88> theblazehen: you using a proxy?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: a wm to be specific
<theblazehen> resolution is 9280x2560
<theblazehen> 2x vertical 2560x1440 monitors on the left
<theblazehen> 1x normal 4k monitor in the middle, and another 2560x1440 on the right
<theblazehen> All displays are powered with 1 GTX 980, but I have 2x GTX 970's also, for cryptocurrency mining
<Kilos> you getting as bad as symmetria
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: are you at broadcast depth now (in the Nebuchadnezzar)?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: you could use i3. By default each monitor will have a workspace
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: i3 being a .deb package? 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Yeah, on awesomewm each monitor has 10 workspaces :) On i3 theyre shared
<kulelu88> theblazehen: we need pics 
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/gallery/9qITRRc older pic
<paddatrapper> i3wm
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: +1
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: og cool. I kinda like the shared access. Makes them easier to switch between.
<andrewlsd> and theblazehen, that little JBL is a goodie.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, it is
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Yeah, makes sense
<kulelu88> and you code in PHP? theblazehen :D
<theblazehen> I normally use 3-7 workspaces on each disaply, so not an option here..
<theblazehen> kulelu88: When I have to
<theblazehen> Which is pretty much 20-40 hours / week
<theblazehen> Sometimes more :/
<kulelu88> what's your day job? theblazehen 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: how?? I struggle to fill 5 workspaces total on a busy day of programming
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I work with andrewlsd
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: I'll try to get a busy shot sometime :)
<andrewlsd> but kulelu88 , I don't think we make theblazehen use PHP.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah :p Python ftw here
<theblazehen> php is at my night / weekend job
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: where do you guys work? 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: lsd.co.za
<andrewlsd> we are everywhere__
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: do you have a link to that background anywhere?
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: It's a cron job that generates it :)
<theblazehen> https://github.com/TomSmeets/FractalArt
<paddatrapper> That's an interesting way of doing it!
<kulelu88> IT Ninjas :P
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: did you play with SailfishOS?
<kulelu88> shit, you guys are using all the keywords :P Guru, Rockstar, Magician 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Did you? I *really* want one of those phones
 * theblazehen was even planning on porting it to work on my note 2
<theblazehen> Not even gonna try for my note 4 :(
<kulelu88> I'm waiting for the ubuntu phone
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Meh
<theblazehen> Don't like it's snappy apps
<theblazehen> I just want to install a .deb or .rpm on my phone
<theblazehen> neo900.org :)
<kulelu88> Does your office have fibre? andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> where theblazehen is, yes. But yesterday our Fibre provider had an outage.
<andrewlsd> where I am, DSL.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: And the day before..
<andrewlsd> ... outage was a routing problem, not a connectivity one.
<theblazehen> yeah
<kulelu88> that first comment below your imgur image rings true with fibre 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Sent rocket.chat message
<paddatrapper> I want to try port Ubuntu to my note 2 and tab 2... Just need to find time!
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Most of the work for n7100 is done. Do you have n710 or n7105?
<kulelu88> sailfish is better suited for mobile porting
<theblazehen> Easy to port, just add lte modules
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Indeed. Based on mer framework
<paddatrapper> n7100
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: ^
<theblazehen> Ah. Easier then. There's even an image for you to download and flash :)
 * theblazehen misses my old phone
<kulelu88> n7100 = nokia?
<theblazehen> Nah :) Samsung galaxy note 2 without lte
<theblazehen> I miss my nokia 5530.. Which would have issues playing a 64kbit mp3 stream, having a web browser open and a text editor
<paddatrapper> Nice phone. Though I've lost my SPen ...
<theblazehen> !FUN! fact: That's where I really started learning programming. Before I just used QBASIC / Visual basic 5
<kulelu88> theblazehen: did you go for geekconf? 
<theblazehen> Then I got a AMP stack on my phone.. 
<theblazehen> Then 000webhost with a ftp sync cient. First "proper" language was therefore php. Still remember when I enjoyed it.. Was still favourite language in 2013/2014 or so
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Nah
<theblazehen> Where / when was that?
<kulelu88> http://www.geekfest.co.za/about-geekfest/
<kulelu88> I only saw it last week
<theblazehen> I almost miss coding with a tiny screen, T9 keyboard because qwerty was too slow.. Of course no syntax hilighting
<theblazehen> Could mess around in the system directories easily, unlike android etc
<theblazehen> Wow, I must be the only person that misses Symbian
<theblazehen> ty for link kulelu88
 * andrewlsd liked Symbian too.
 * theblazehen even installed a custom rom, brought some of the 5800 features, and had a lock screen with widgets :)
<kulelu88> Symbian wasn't exactly open source though
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yeah
<theblazehen> Well, android wasn't much of a thing really. I actually wanted an early android but got that instead
<kulelu88> apparently hackers had the private keys to do MitM attacks for updates to symbianOS
<theblazehen> Wasn't hard actually. IIrc the one way I "rooted" it was like that
<paddatrapper> I still have a Symbian phone that's going strong
<paddatrapper> Nokia E63
<kulelu88> even paddatrapper looks like he is using a proxy 
<paddatrapper> Nope. Just a vps sitting in France
 * andrewlsd goes off to install more Zimbra.
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: You also use quassel right?
<theblazehen> I used http://phoneky.com/applications/?id=y1y33610 as my symbian homescreen
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: weechat
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Nice
<paddatrapper> I like it because it works nicely with ssh. So, no matter the machine I sit down at, I can still connect
 * theblazehen wonders if I should use haproxy or nginx as reverse proxy at home
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> nginx will work with letsencrypt, which is neat
 * theblazehen want to stop paying for dedicated server, but I'm running a mirror service and don't really wanna take it down :(
<kulelu88> do you have a static IP?
<theblazehen> Nah, dhcp. 
<theblazehen> dynamic dns
<theblazehen> http://mirrors.theblazehen.com/bandwidthReport.html nevermind. Not many people using my mirror
<theblazehen> Mostly just the tor node
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: you could probably get a static IP for a few bucks.
<kulelu88> 50 rand I think
<kulelu88> does anybody tinker with jquery here?
<superfly> kulelu88: I wrote a few plugins in my past life
<kulelu88> superfly: maybe I can tinker with your brain for some assistance
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> kulelu88: hold on why I unscrew my head
<Kilos> you time travel as well
<superfly> s/why/while/
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: My ip hasn't changed since I got this adsl line (2 months? 3?)
<theblazehen> So either way, it's basically static, no problem if it occasionally changes
<theblazehen> I still wouldn't run my dns ns at home though
<andrewlsd> tru
<andrewlsd> but why would you have to?
<kulelu88> I'll catch up later. Will send you the code if you around superfly 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: I wouldn't. Was trying to make a joke..
<andrewlsd> :-( sorry theblazehen .
<theblazehen> Eh, didn't come across the best with text
<andrewlsd> an IRC client that interpreted markdown would be *very nice*
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: IIRC kiwiirc does. Don't wanna deal with that though..
<theblazehen> Although with Franz I'm almost liking web apps for chat
<andrewlsd> kiwi is quite a pretty webclient
<theblazehen> http://meetfranz.com/
<theblazehen> Think you just need to extract atom.asar, edit services.js and add a template for each new service
<superfly> inetpro: WHY?! http://dha.gov.za
<Kilos> power returned
<superfly> Kilos: I always find that a good whipping session with the hamsters gets their wheels turning again.
<theblazehen> superfly: inetpro broke it?
<superfly> theblazehen: no, but he knows who to whip
<inetpro> uh oh!
<theblazehen> ah
<superfly> inetpro: it's not down, it's just stupid
<inetpro> No DNS records
<superfly> inetpro: try www.
<superfly> inetpro: please fix stupid.
<superfly> :-P
<inetpro> superfly: just use http://www.dha.gov.za/
<superfly> inetpro: I did. I shouldn't have to.
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro obviously controls it all
<superfly> No, ai! is that it doesn't work without the www. It doesn't even redirect. It just fails
<superfly> inetpro: of course you do
<theblazehen> heh, so we found out why internet was down yesterday. It's retarded.. Apparently upstream provider blocked our isp because someone on our isp's network was doing a dos. In that case *why* could we still send packets out, but just not receive any? I tested with udp, sending was fine, just nothing got received..
<theblazehen> We need xkcd.com/806
<theblazehen> I think that's the number
<theblazehen> The tech support one
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: quick now
 * inetpro needs needs a cup 'o joe
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<superfly> theblazehen: that's the eone
<superfly> *one
<theblazehen> cool
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<theblazehen> Not sure if it's cool or embaressing that I remmember the numbers..
<inetpro> shibboleet!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> see inetpro everyone knows you are to blame
<inetpro> no worries, I'll fix it soon
<theblazehen> Lets see: 705:duty calls, 383: helping, 686 admin mourning, 327 bobby tables, 
<Kilos> you need to run training courses on maintenance
<theblazehen> I think that's it
<Kilos> blue waters hotel transormer popped last night because when it leaked its cooling oil it was left for another days repairs
<theblazehen> Is 604 the one with bios error codes?
<theblazehen> umm.. 349 the one where a bsd install ends up with sharks?
<inetpro> theblazehen: haha, you have/had way too much time on your hands
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yes :(
<theblazehen> Hell, xkcdrandom.theblazehen.com
<inetpro> yikes!
<theblazehen> I *really* like xkcd..
<theblazehen> I have xkcd volume 0 (printed comics, with notes by randall!), what if book and thing explainer
<theblazehen> But yeah, xkcd got me through some shitty times, so I obviously love it
 * theblazehen wants a tablet I can stick up on my wall or something to show all messages from irc, and some server monitoring etc. No need to waste a proper display on it. 
<theblazehen> hmm
<theblazehen> Maybe a 8" or 10"
<theblazehen> or something
<Kilos> paddatrapper you here?
<theblazehen> Or maybe ipad size, have 3 columns (irc, server monitors, (ZAR/USD, BTC/ZAR rates, time, weather))
<theblazehen> That sounds like a good idea..
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yeah I am
<magespawn> theblazehen: did you see the xkcd that was an endless scrolling picture?
<Kilos> have you those links for the phoenix game project for me please
<theblazehen> magespawn: Which? Click and drag and the coins one both are
<Kilos> i want to give them to the lady that is going to do the kiswahili translations
 * theblazehen still needs to watch Time. I'm an embarresment to xkcd fans..
 * theblazehen is even on the xkcd irc server (foonetic)
<urbanslug> Yaaaay standing desks at work
<Kilos> urbanslug are you going to help redempta
<urbanslug> Kilos: Hello
<urbanslug> Is she having issues?
<Kilos> or does she know xml
<urbanslug> I could call her
<urbanslug> Oh she doesn't
<Kilos> not started yet she is waiting for mike to supply info
<Kilos> he was out of the country
<urbanslug> She's a pleasure to work with, right?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> them you will need to help her i think
<Kilos> cant you try get her on irc
<Kilos> use my channel
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> teach her man
<Kilos> emailing is a pain
<paddatrapper> Kilos: http://raisingphoenicia.com/
<Kilos> and the one with the xml stuff paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> http://raisingphoenicia.com/localization
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> ty
<paddatrapper> Any time
<Kilos> urbanslug go zipper man
<urbanslug> Hey I was on phone with her
<Kilos> urbanslug i will mail her the links now so if you can call her and tell her mail with links is coming that will be good and tell her you will do the xml for her
<Kilos> is that ok?
<urbanslug> haha you want me to teach her how to IRC? You know that's hard
<Kilos> she has a pc right
<urbanslug> Kilos: Well what do you mean by doing the XML for her? I have no idea what you guys are doing tbh
<Kilos> install an irc client with my channel setup 
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com/localization
<urbanslug> hmmm idk whether she has  a PC
<Kilos> that english has to be translated to swahili
<urbanslug> Uh I work full time, I'm not sure. It depends on how much work is needed.
<Kilos> and words spoken and recorded
<urbanslug> Kilos: Dude that's tons of work :) 
<Kilos> paddatrapper how much work
<Kilos> lol
<urbanslug> Let me google that word
<Kilos> its for the futures of many thousands of kids man
<paddatrapper> It is as much work as we make of it, though to be useful I'd say quite a bit!
<urbanslug> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> But first thing that needs to happen is we need to work out what words and phrases to use and in what order
<urbanslug> is paddatrapper a bot?
<Kilos> one has to make some sacrifices in life
<urbanslug> Ok
<paddatrapper> urbanslug: Who me? :P
<urbanslug> I googled the word
<urbanslug> and found a github user
<Kilos> no he is doing the afrikaans translation for us
<Kilos> what word
<urbanslug> paddatrapper: 
<paddatrapper> Nickname from shoes I used to wear
<Kilos> hahaha
<anton_may> will make a lot of sacrifices in life but will never give up on 2 ply toilet paper :D
<Kilos> hahahaha anton_may 
<paddatrapper> Haha
<urbanslug> Ok uh Kilos yes if it'll help many kids in the world
<urbanslug> Also let me PM you
<nlsthzn> any peeps here minecraft players that could test if my server is actually reachable outside my home network?
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: I can try netcat
<nlsthzn> thanks theblazehen
<nlsthzn> pm sent
<nlsthzn> thanks again theblazehen
<urbanslug> Kilos: Hey
<theblazehen> Cool :) glad to help
<nlsthzn> minecraft server and dynamic dns all working :)
<nlsthzn> even using screen
<nlsthzn> the skillz are of the hook
<urbanslug> Kilos: I get it man
<Kilos> urbanslug have you called her already
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> you get what
<urbanslug> We can't just keep whining about the world
<urbanslug> We gotta do something to fix it
<Kilos> who is wining
<urbanslug> I'm excited dude
 * nlsthzn watched Deadpool last night and has to stop himself from being inapropriate >.<
<urbanslug> I'm at work
<Kilos> yes thats what we are doing
<urbanslug> Kilos: ^5
<urbanslug> Let me call her and ask her to check her mail
<Kilos> for evil to flourish all it takes is for the good to sit back and do nohing
<urbanslug> Issue is I work 9-6 Mon to Fri with lunch break
<urbanslug> but I can push myself. I already do
 * nlsthzn likes to water da evile from time to time
<Kilos> after 6 is enough time
<nlsthzn> now I need to check out to disable peeps printing and scannign to my printer via the web interface >.<
<Kilos> ill ask her to feed you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if she can get on irc then it can be discussed better
<Kilos> but then she wont feed you
<anton_may> So this is interresting SQL Server 2016 Developer Edition will be free
<urbanslug> Kilos: Just talked to her
<Kilos> yes?
<urbanslug> She'll check email. SHe has a PC. I assume windows so I will find a way to use windows and set up IRC. I assume mIRC still lives.
<urbanslug> So she'll check her mail. All is good.
<Kilos> as far as i know yes
<Kilos> ty for your help
<Kilos> keep eyes open for someone that can record well
<nlsthzn> urbanslug: hexchat works in windows
<nlsthzn> and is free in all the ways
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i knew i had the right slug
<Kilos> mike is putting more stuff together for us too
<Kilos> paddatrapper dont let nuvolari get too slack
<Kilos> keep him motivated when you have time
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> Will do. Once the exam period is over
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> yes dont slack off on studies
<paddatrapper> So tempting...
<Kilos> nono igts your future you are playing with
<paddatrapper> I know. And I'm enjoying varsity, just sitting down and studying sucks
<urbanslug> Kilos: Record?
<urbanslug> LOL you fail to know what kind of person I am :D
<Kilos> word sounds urbanslug 
<Kilos> tell me then
 * urbanslug is a hermit
<Kilos> then i know what size hammer to use
<urbanslug> atheist hermit
<Kilos> im a hermit too
<Kilos> beachbum
<urbanslug> LOL really? You seem like the outgoing kind with many friends
<Kilos> but i believe in helping others get ahead where i can
<urbanslug> True
<Kilos> well how come you chat to me
<urbanslug> hmmm because I want FOSS and the community to win
<Kilos> good man
<urbanslug> Gotta get back to work
<Kilos> why do you think we have the africa channel
<urbanslug> Talk maybe at 6
<Kilos> go lad ty
<urbanslug> True maybe we should move all these people there
<Kilos> no man i meant to get like minded people together to work together
<Kilos> sjoe i need to retire
<Kilos> theblazehen you can take over
<Kilos> you also say lots
<theblazehen> Heh, yeah
<anton_may> 'n stil bek is 'n heel bek
<theblazehen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
<anton_may> lol yip
<urbanslug> I learned today that Elon Musk is South African 0.o
<urbanslug> All hail you guys!!
<theblazehen> Yeah, he's awesome
<superfly> urbanslug: you know that Mark Shuttleworth is also South African?
<theblazehen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
<paddatrapper> One is never fluent in Javascript, simply proficient with JQuery
<superfly> heh
<superfly> paddatrapper: have you tried AngularJS?
<paddatrapper> I haven't actually. Don't do much web dev
<paddatrapper> Prefer more imbedded/back-end stuff
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Thanks I now have a playlist for the rest of the day. Haven't listened to Weird Al in years
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Nice :) Have you heard all about the pentiums? Also, check out monzy as well (Kill dash nine is good)
<theblazehen> wb andrewlsd
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I haven't, but will certainly check them out!
<anton_may> ok off to home, sees ya all tomorrows
<nlsthzn> all about the pentiums
<theblazehen> cheers anton_may
<nlsthzn> https://youtu.be/qpMvS1Q1sos
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: Weird Al for the win
<andrewlsd> you wanna be hackers, code crackers ....
<theblazehen> Reminds me from something in the movie Hackers
<magespawn> home time. chat later all
<theblazehen> cheers magespawn
<theblazehen> "If the phone did put out enough energy to levitate a snowflake by radiation pressure, the power flowing through the snowflake (a few kilowatts) would quickly cause the snowflake to become a raindrop, which would quickly become water vapor, which would quickly become the least of your problems." - http://what-if.xkcd.com/87/
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: RISC it's the future (from Hackers)
<andrewlsd> things that didn't quite happen.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: It sure is! (Seriously, arm? And x86 is risc internally)
<nlsthzn> well arm is slowly taking over the world :p
<nlsthzn> ninja's by theblazehen
<nlsthzn> *ninja'ed
<andrewlsd> nlsthzn: taking over except for PC stuff. (so lots of arm in mobile, and embedded-type stuff)
<nlsthzn> arm clusters are looking good in the server space... just need lots of em :p
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: "x86 is risc internally" ? care to elaborate?
<nlsthzn> very power efficient 
<andrewlsd> the more arm you have/need, the less power/heat benefit there seems to be
<andrewlsd> so certain cases, where minimal CPU processing like just serving cached info.
<andrewlsd> ... might suit arm. 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: All the instructions are converted to a risc like thing by the microcode. 
<andrewlsd> but for the heavy lifting other arch's are better
 * nlsthzn is more interested in GPU power now than CPU... the new GTX1080 seems to be a monster
<urbanslug> superfly: Yes
<theblazehen> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5806589/why-does-intel-hide-internal-risc-core-in-their-processors
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Yeah.. Me with my lowly GTX 980.. :(
<andrewlsd> ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Tempting
 * nlsthzn only has a 770 :/
<theblazehen> Hmm, pasting link deleted text I typed. Not much of a loss though
<nlsthzn> and not even an old one at that
 * andrewlsd has a mobile GK107M [GeForce GT 750M]
 * theblazehen has even given my brother a spare 970.. He had a 'broken" 550 Ti beofre
<nlsthzn> and I don't see a 980 as being lowly :p
<theblazehen> It didn't work in windows, doesn't work with proprietary nvidia drivers, but nouveau works
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Compared to the 1080 it is
<nlsthzn> even a titan x seems like an under achiever compared to it (on paper) :p
 * superfly has an intel onboard. take that!
<theblazehen> Yeah. I hope they have increased interger performance significantly, although the 900 series did quite well
<theblazehen> superfly: I was happy with my HD4600 for quite a while
<theblazehen> "Furthermore, Intel knows exactly how important that commitment is, because they once tried to go a different way. Exactly how many people do you know with an Itanium CPU?!?" I had one..
<theblazehen> Windows xp 64 bit ftw (Was decent at the time, then I moved to longhorn. Debatably the best windows version)
<nlsthzn> the latest intel on the new i7's are decent 
<nlsthzn> gpu's I mean
<theblazehen> Yeah. I only got the i7-4790k, missed out on that :( Still, was faster than the 550Ti I had
<theblazehen> And faster than the GT210..
 * andrewlsd only uses his intel card, doesn't use the nvidia.
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/a/uVHYy GT210 + intel + amd HD4600. Yes, it was all a mess
 * andrewlsd only uses up to 1080p
<theblazehen> Not even dual 1080p?
 * nlsthzn needs a good GPU to go with the rest of a new PC for VR when he grows up
<theblazehen> Still waiting for higher res vr
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: nope. mebbe 1x 1080p and another 1366x768
 * andrewlsd is quite happy with lower res.
 * nlsthzn needs his 1080p now... hooked
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Heh. Even with my netbook I either did 1080p + 1024x600 with tv or 1024x600 + 1024x768 with my crt
 * andrewlsd would be happier with 2 x 1080
<theblazehen> andrewlsd would be happier with 6x 1080
<andrewlsd> I still have an Atom netbook.
<andrewlsd> ... and I see Debian looks like it is about to drop 32-bit
<theblazehen> mine died. Lightning hit phone line, went through the adsl modem and killed the netbook used as router
<andrewlsd> my netbook has no hard drive. so it runs a live USB.
<theblazehen> What's it used for?
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: elementaryOS, to run hexchat or occassional travelling webbrowsing when mobile phone isn't up to the task. it has 1.5GB ram and about 9 hours of battery life.
<andrewlsd> (I mount all the google chrome directories in tmpfs)
<theblazehen> wow that lasts long. Mine lasted around 2-3 hours max at a tty with brightness low
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Have a look at profile sync daemon
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I replaced the battery with an extended capacity battery.   and then a month later the HDD went. :-(
<theblazehen> ouch
<theblazehen> Tried using an sd card? Easier than a flash drive
<andrewlsd> I could solder SATA tags onto the m-board, but the actual laptop enclosure isn't big enough to hold the drive.
<theblazehen> Mine wouldn't boot :( Bios sucked though
<andrewlsd> I looked at using SATA->mSATA adaptor. 
<andrewlsd> Mine won't boot from SD
<theblazehen> Aspire one?
<andrewlsd> yip
<andrewlsd> model AOA110
<theblazehen> Mine couldn't do vga and hdmi at the same time :( Yes, I tried..
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> D2600 or something here
<andrewlsd> mine only had D-SUB (vga) out
<andrewlsd> s/had/has
<theblazehen> Mine struggled to do 1080p and the onboard..
<theblazehen> I didn't even use lightweight apps like vim then
<theblazehen> firefox with vimperator and some graphical web editor :/ And ran xfce
<theblazehen> TO be fair, xfce still runs decent on my *old* desktop (600MHz, 256 MB ram)
<andrewlsd> for lightweight, I find enlightenment amazing
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: On 256 MB ram?!
<andrewlsd> I used Elive distro on my IBM 600. 128MB ram, full desktop, multiple video playback
<theblazehen> Ah wait
<theblazehen> thinking of elementary os. soory
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> hd video? 
<andrewlsd> nah. this predated HD video
<andrewlsd> it came with  CD drive.
<theblazehen> On my netbook xorg took ~70% cpu, pulseaudio ~40%, conky 13%, xfwm 7% or so...
<andrewlsd> predated DVD drives.
<theblazehen> Ah
<andrewlsd> E17 was extremely light on CPU.
<theblazehen> I ran it on netbook once
<theblazehen> Didn't like the way it looks
<theblazehen> and internally the code sucks
<theblazehen> https://what.thedailywtf.com/topic/15001/enlightened
<andrewlsd> I'm not qualified to comment on code quality :/
<theblazehen> me neither
<nlsthzn> current install with KDE 5 showing almost 6gb memory in use...
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: My *phone* uses 2.1 GB at boot
<nlsthzn> well I am also running a minecraft server so I am sure that is part of it :p
<nlsthzn> theblazehen: that seems a lot ;p
<nlsthzn> my phone only has 1gb
 * theblazehen is using 6.1 / * GB on laptop
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Yeah, my note 2 had 1 gb
<theblazehen> And it had more ram free than my note 4 with 3 GB :(
<theblazehen> s/\*/8/
<nlsthzn> it happens, software will expand to fill all available space
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Eh. "Stuck" on the samsung android os
 * nlsthzn still has more than 50% ram free at least
<theblazehen> Don't have time to compile cyanogenmod
 * theblazehen normally uses ~14 GB / 20 GB on desktop
<nlsthzn> there are probably beter roms than cyanogemod in any case
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: CM is good enough
<theblazehen> Gets out of the way
<nlsthzn> I think it used to be, i don't know recently
<theblazehen> hi mazal
<mazal> Lo theblazehen
<theblazehen> How are you mazal?
<mazal> Ok and you ?
<theblazehen> I'm alright
<andrewlsd> cheerio all
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: I'm running CM on my Note 2, prety slick. Definitely prefer it to stock android
<nlsthzn> CM is basically stock android :p
<nlsthzn> you prefer it to touchwiz
<paddatrapper> It has improvements - like Chromecast and torch built into the system try
<paddatrapper> I never used touchwiz. One of the first things I changed. Mainly used Apex Launcher when I had stock
<nlsthzn> ah ok, see what you mean
 * nlsthzn has had way to many roms on his S3...
<nlsthzn> still haven't found what I'm looking for :p
<paddatrapper> Lol. Yeah I keep looking for a pc-like experience for my phone, which isn't here yet
<nlsthzn> then again, I can't seem to find what I want on my PC either... starting to think the problem is with me :p
<nlsthzn> so a game on steam with an afrikaans title, turns out by a SA company (obviously) - https://www.skobbejakgames.com/
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Their stuff looks a bit dark for me
<nlsthzn> mixed reviews... but hey, it is still a thing :)
<Kilos> so guys how many of you use github
<Kilos> ive just created an account there because peeps are always saying they got stuff on github
<Kilos> or get this or that on github
<Kilos> paddatrapper if you studying ignore this ping
<Kilos> aw now i forgot what i wanted to ask
<Kilos> ai!
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Waiting for the Debconf meeting, so I'm here
<Kilos> mazal mors jy weer geld?
<paddatrapper> I use Github
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Hoe nou oom ?
<Kilos> i cant remember what i wanted to ask you
<Kilos> speel jy online speletjies
<mazal> Nope, offline
<Kilos> good lad
<mazal> Inet sucks too much for online tonight
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Nope. Don't really game
<Kilos> you tried that light browser hey
<paddatrapper> I didn't. Just thought it looked cool. I like Firefox though
<Kilos> xombrero
<Kilos> oh ok
<paddatrapper> What is the usecase for Activities in KDE?
<Kilos> i wanted to know how to bookmark pages and how to open in new windows
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> ctrl+b?
<Kilos> i dont undrstand that, ask the clevererers
<paddatrapper> Why are there both activities and virtual desktops?
<Kilos> why not
<Kilos> superfly inetpro thats for you guys to answer
<paddatrapper> Lol Good point
<Kilos> ctrl+b doenst work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> peeps like saying because we can
<Kilos> DalekSec you here?
<Kilos> or must i try find unit193
<inetpro> paddatrapper: I'm still only using it the old style way with four virtual desktops
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Same here. Also got any interesting wigets to recommend?
<inetpro> in fact I mostly use a single desktop to be honest but multiple desktops are often nice to have
<Kilos> pager
<Kilos> pager is workspace switcher
<Kilos> ne inetpro 
<inetpro> the logic of activities is not clear to me
<inetpro> the only widgets I use these days are those found on the taskbar
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i need pager
<Kilos> but then my fingers are older
<paddatrapper> I use it occasionally. But also mapped swapping to meta + 1,2,3,etc
 * inetpro prefers to have maximum resources available for active applications 
<inetpro> widgets and gizmos are not for me
<Kilos> jaja geek type
<paddatrapper> It's the best part of a new DE (though usually I end up deleting them...)
<Kilos> i use pager all the time 
<inetpro> but then...
 * inetpro is a very boring kind of guy
<Kilos> to switch in my 9 workspaces and im not changing
<Kilos> yes he is
<Kilos> and forgets to greet even at times
<Kilos> but i still like him
<Kilos> he my boetie
<inetpro> uh...
<Kilos> even when in strydom mode
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> all your fault
<Kilos> yes of course
<Kilos> paddatrapper when your meet starting
<inetpro> I just stepped into the room as you pinged me
<Kilos> im just teasing man
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Now
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> grumpy old ballie
<Kilos> go paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> wbb
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> and peeps wonder why my hair is falling out so fast
<inetpro> Kilos: you have hair?
<Kilos> yes long hair
<Kilos> winter woolies
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> just starting to cover top of ears
<inetpro> all fake
<Kilos> nee man genuine hair
<Kilos> my own
<Kilos> hurts to pull out
<inetpro> cool :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you thought i was bald?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> just making sure you are still yourself
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you forget my hackergotchi had hair
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/QGettt4.jpg
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> theblazehen: i am in deep trouble because of you ....
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> uh oh
<theblazehen> magespawn: what did I do..?
<magespawn> reminded me about xkcd, lost about 2 hours work
<theblazehen> Oh. Haha. Did you at least browse with my site? :)
<theblazehen> magespawn: lost as in lost the files you were working on / whatever, or just wasted time?
<magespawn> dont think, i was just using the links and numbers you sent intially
<magespawn> nah just 'wasted' time, not really wasted in my view, when reading xkcd
<magespawn> and not really in trouble
<magespawn> i never seem to able to read just one, and it is the first time i have seen that what-it site
<magespawn> s/what-it/what-if
<theblazehen> Yeah, then not-just-one thing is exactly *why* I made the site :)
<theblazehen> Did I get the numbers right BTW?
<magespawn> for the ones i looked at yes
<theblazehen> Nice
<magespawn> 10 guesses what i am doing now, and the first 9 do not count
<magespawn> what is your site theblazehen, i think i missed it last time around
<theblazehen> xkcdrandom.theblazehen.co.
<theblazehen> Com *
<theblazehen> magespawn: 
<theblazehen> Yes, I'm aware CSS is a thing. 
<theblazehen> A thing I'm going to ignore 
<magespawn> okay then
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> Night Kilos 
<magespawn> theblazehen: any particular reason why you are ignoring CSS?
<theblazehen> magespawn: laziness 
<theblazehen> Motherfuckingwebsite.com
<theblazehen> Although better motherfuckingwebsite is nice with a little CSS 
<magespawn> ah i like that answer theblazehen 
<magespawn> that is funny as ....
<mazal> night everyone
<paddatrapper> Nag almal
<magespawn> theblazehen: does your site just pull the xkcd comics randomly?
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-12
<anton_may> 0/ chesedo mazal
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> morning anton_may mazal nlsthzn inetpro paddatrapper pavlushka  theblazehen  and all others
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, everyone
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> Hey paddatrapper 
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos and every one!
<paddatrapper> hey theblazehen 
<paddatrapper> pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hell paddatrapper , how are you?
<pavlushka> *hello
<pavlushka> lethal typos
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Lol. I'm tired... Been up since 4. You?
<pavlushka> I am up since 6, already had some pauses like zzzzzzz, otherwise great!
<anton_may> Mornings
<pavlushka> Good morning anton_may on this very 12th May!
<mazal> Takelot has a SSD on special today for R1099. ( 240gig) http://www.takealot.com/crucial-bx200-240gb-solid-state-drive/PLID40996021
<pavlushka> o/ mazal chesedo !
<mazal> Hia ll
<Kilos> thats a good size but still costly
<mazal> Let's try again , hi all
<pavlushka> lol
<mazal> Someday I will learn to type
<mazal> Kilos, is much better than the usual R2000
<Kilos> yes it is
<mazal> But yeah , still very expensive for only 240gig
<Kilos> mind you this 128g is holding out well here
<theblazehen> mazal: people need to stop telling me these things 
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> theblazehen, I have that problem with the gaming specials lol. for the last 2 weeks it's been the one new release after another :P
<mazal> But I said no to all of them...so far
<theblazehen> mazal: nice :)
<pavlushka> Its Henderson with a blaze I see.
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
<theblazehen> Hey pavlushka how are you?
<mazal> I have a new strategy with them
<pavlushka> doing great, thanks, and you?
<mazal> Wait 1 year and buy the GOTY half price
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<mazal> Only 1 flaw with that plan , only a select few gets a GOTY edition
<mazal> Hi nlsthzn
<paddatrapper> mazal: That's not a flaw, it simply weeds out the worse ones!
<mazal> paddatrapper, true that
 * nlsthzn reboots, plasma all screwy
<mazal> I'm actually concidering reducing my equipment as well and sell the PS4. But not sure if I should
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Then I can't buy at all as PS3/360 not supported with new stuff anymore
<mazal> But must make reduction somehow , things got out of hand
<Kilos> stay strong
<mazal> Step 1. Admit you have a problem lol
<mazal> What was step 2 again ?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> embed it
<Kilos> step 3 is live by the new outlook
<paddatrapper> Step 4: profit?
<thatgraemeguy> hello peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi ambo 
<chesedo> hi anton_may pavlushka mazal Kilos paddatrapper theblazehen and others
<anton_may> evening
<theblazehen> Hey thatgraemeguy chesedo 
<theblazehen> anton_may: 
<anton_may> lo theblazehen
<theblazehen> I suspect  I'd get a mixed reaction if I said "installing zol now. Wish me luck" on facebook
<theblazehen> Or "hope it's good" or something 
<paddatrapper> Hey chesedo 
<chesedo> theblazehen: "Nha, loz dit eeder"
<theblazehen> chesedo: +1
<theblazehen> "Zol is lekker"
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<superfly> good evening
<inetpro> goeienaand superfly
<inetpro> oh and ahoi to every other...
<Kilos> lo pro fly
<chesedo> oh, chips... Five0 is here
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hi thatgraemeguy 
<andrewlsd> ag
<andrewlsd> autocomplete
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<andrewlsd> hi thatgraemeguy  too :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<pavlushka> Hello chesedo, how is the day?
<theblazehen> <magespawn> theblazehen: does your site just pull the xkcd comics randomly?
<theblazehen> How do you mean by pulling?
<theblazehen> Just check the code. I have js append a php file to the end of the page
<mazal> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/164858-no-load-shedding-this-winter-eskom.html
<mazal> Will believe that when I see it ^^
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> what worries me more is that if zuma promises that, then we can't do maintainance on power stations any more
<thatgraemeguy> believe it, the mining industry is in a shambles, so demand is way down
<MaNI> you shouldn't worry about that too much, that would require a world where zuma actually lives up to his promises
<Kilos> hi qwebirc69209 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<qwebirc69209> Hi, just wanted to say how sad I was to learn about edubuntu 16.04
<qwebirc69209> http://news.softpedia.com/news/edubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-will-not-be-a-long-term-support-lts-release-502003.shtml
<Kilos> never believe any politician
<MaNI> anyway it is entirely possible there actually won't be load shedding, purely because our economy has been destroyed and therefore demand is way down
<Kilos> they have lies backed up to cover their lies
<Kilos> thats right MaNI 
<Kilos> businesses closing all over
<qwebirc69209> I am involved in some township rollouts and have been using edubuntu for years
<Kilos> we have 3 pick and pay i think it is, branches closing soon
<Kilos> thats good qwebirc69209 
<qwebirc69209> do you think anyone from ubuntu-za would be interested to pick up the ball?
<Kilos> qwebirc69209 get an irc client and hang out here because guys from all over za pop in and out and you have to find the right guys
<qwebirc69209> good suggestion, thanks
<Kilos> what are you using
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i should have helped him step by step while he was online
<Kilos-> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hi there Kilos- hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos-> i seem to have dropped of
<Kilos-> ok dankie en daar?
<Langjan> off the bandwagon?
<Langjan> ok dankie
<Kilos-> no man off irc
<Langjan> oh, maar hier is jy dan?
<Kilos-> ja maar na n hele land storie wat jy kry as jy net aan kom
<Langjan> you mean thats why I could not elicit a reply from you for a day or two?
<Kilos-> at 16.24
<Kilos-> nee man net nou
<Langjan> o, ok dan was jy seker net vies vir my
<Kilos-> hahaha hoekom wat het jy gebreek
<Langjan> lmga 
<Langjan> niks nie, kan jy glo?
<Kilos-> sjoe dis goei nuus
<Langjan> Tried to reinstall G Earth yesterday, worked like a dream
<Kilos-> goeie
<Kilos-> reat
<Kilos-> great
<Langjan> Just goes to show the saying its idiots who try the same thing twice and expect different results  is not true
<Kilos-> lmga
<Langjan> susans machine seems lazy to boot, sometimes you have to try three times, I have seen some options re boot repair, will give it a go? 
<Kilos-> wait
<Kilos-> what does it show
<Kilos-> and is it windows
<Kilos-> haai Langjan i said wait
<Langjan> it just stays completely blank black screen
<Kilos-> when
<Kilos-> after the bios is done
<Langjan> when you switch on
<Langjan> no it does not get to any screen
<Kilos-> is it windows
<Langjan> 12.04
<Kilos-> then its bios sukkeling
<Kilos-> have you got it going
<Langjan> yes 
<Kilos-> open terminal and type in
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos-> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi, file system problems?
<Langjan> ok wil do when I get there again
<Kilos-> if it still hangs before bios then remove battery and power for 30 mins
<Kilos-> then set bios to defaults first thing
<Kilos-> then only set bois as you would like it
<Langjan> ok will try and report back to master geek
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> good luck sir
<Kilos-> hows things magespawn 
<Kilos-> ohi superfly 
<Langjan> thks Kilos- 
<Kilos-> anytime
<Langjan> I see you picked up a tail...
<Kilos-> but only thank if its fixed
<Kilos> where
<Langjan> ok ungrateful for now...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> its gone man
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> hohoho
<magespawn> all good Kilos, have lots of work to try to complete before i leave
<Langjan> visa?
<Langjan> where you going magespawn ?
<Kilos> ai! still at the vaccu peeps
<Langjan> eish!
<magespawn> moving up to jhb for a new job
<Kilos> hope you get it all done magespawn 
<Langjan> still hassling them regularly?
<Kilos> you cant get to them Langjan 
<Langjan> Ok, magespawn sounds good, hope it is
<Kilos> only to visa peeps and the say vaccu peeps are processing clearance
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> did you know that you need a criminal record to get in there?
<magespawn> Langjan: should be, it will at the least be new stuff to learn
<Kilos> i tried Langjan maybe mine isnt good enough
<Langjan> magespawn,  where you moving from?
<Kilos> natal
<Langjan> well try harder Kilos 
<Kilos> north coast
<magespawn> Hluhluwe
<Langjan> oh, been there a long time?
<Langjan> Jhb will be a bit of a shock...
<magespawn> about 15 years now, but i am originally from jhb
<Kilos> he has grown roots there already
<Kilos> was there when i started buntu
<Langjan> Lovely area, I used to spend quite a bit of time in Hluhluwe area
<magespawn> town itself is a bit meh, but the country side is nice
<Kilos> town was lekker when i was there
<Kilos> small and friendly
<Langjan> yes, like all towns under ANC rule
<magespawn> still relatively small, and still friendly, but very dirty and run down in areas
<Kilos> oh Langjan ive applied to have my charges expunged
<Langjan> I was involved in Umkhombe commando 1974 to about 1980
<Kilos> should have left it
<Langjan> yes Kilos bad mistake
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> there are crooks everywhere
<Kilos> debs has just been called by landlords agency
<Kilos> they changed hands
<Kilos> now they say she never paid her deposit and she has been there 3 years'
<Kilos> and she cant find the receipt
<Kilos> she has until wednesday to show reciept or pay 1060 au dollars
<Kilos> swines
<Langjan> Eish! does she not have bank slip or account record?
<Kilos> she paid cash
<magespawn> i would argue that that is their problem
<Langjan> eina
<Kilos> apparently they recon first pay then an enquiry can be started
<Langjan> the owners should sort it out between them
<Kilos> they reckon no
<Kilos> first pay then theyll investigate
<magespawn> there should be a limit on the time the can claim that from you
<Kilos> swines
<Langjan> well maybe she should seek legal advice
<magespawn> i think so
<Kilos> she paid it before they let her move in
<Langjan> prhaps some consumer body 
<magespawn> is that a lot of money Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> over 11k of our money
<Langjan> the previous owner will know if he allowed people without deposits
<Kilos> he works through agents
<Kilos> no one does much there
<Kilos> everyone has someone else to manage thing
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> good thing im not there then theyd see why i got a record
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> i hate evil peeps
<Langjan> lucky you have not seen my record...
<magespawn> brb going for dinner
<Langjan> enjoy magespawn 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> have it expunged
<Kilos> haha then you cant go to aus either
<Langjan> eish, cant win
<Langjan> ok gotta go, chat later guys
<Kilos> go well sir
<Langjan> lekker aand Kilos 
<Kilos> ty for the kuier
<Langjan> thks you also
<Langjan> altyd lekker
<Langjan> en voel welkom
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Kilos> hmm...
<kulelu88> you around? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: hi
<kulelu88> howzit?
<superfly> m, OK, you?
<kulelu88> im good
<kulelu88> can I bother you with some jquery mobile?
<superfly> ja
<kulelu88> how do I send you my source files? Or would a small piece of the app itself do? 
<superfly> kulelu88: ever used jsfiddle?
<kulelu88> yeah, but getting all my deps onto it is an issue
<kulelu88> a PITA
<kulelu88> this is the code I am working on: https://pastee.org/q732p
<kulelu88> but I would like to achieve this: http://www.w3schools.com/jquerymobile/tryit.asp?filename=tryjqmob_lists_split
<superfly> kulelu88: I'll be honest, these days I prefer using AngularJS for JS-driven UI
<superfly> but, the dependency list is quite high
<kulelu88> that is why I am using minimal dependencies
<kulelu88> jquery, jquery UI and jquery mobile
<superfly> kulelu88: my jquery is a bit rusty, but here: https://pastee.org/np5zk
<superfly> now I must go to supper
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> mornig inetpro 
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> Maaz where are they
<Maaz> Kilos: they are already washed
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> reboot time
<chesedo> superfly: i never knew that $.append accepts an object too... /me will remember that
<gremble> Good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I feel that you think I am too predictable
<Kilos> no just good mannered
<Kilos> paddatrapper you here?
<Kilos> hopefully he is studying
<Kilos> i go sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> I've done about as much calculus as I can take. I am bouncing. Cheers everyone :)
<inetpro> Guten Tag
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-13
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<mazal> Mornings
<anton_may> mornings
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> morning mazal magespawn anton_may 
<kulelu88> you okes are awake early
<pavlushka-> Who, me?
<pavlushka-> No, I am sleeping right now!
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: what you studying? 
<superfly> o/
<pavlushka-> o/
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: BSc Computer Science and Computer Engineering 
<kulelu88> ooohhh fancy. at UCT?
<inetpro> good mornins
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: yup. Would like to do Applied maths and Computer Engineering, but have to do Comp Sci with Comp Eng
<kulelu88> I think gremble does Applied Math
<paddatrapper> As far as I remember, yeah 
<kulelu88> did the fees fall yet? and rhodes? paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Lol. No more Rhodes statue and no fee increase this year, but still an interesting time to be here!
<superfly> paddatrapper: what year are you?
<kulelu88> ironically, fees didn't fall, unless the economics students explain how an inflation-increased fee didn't happen, so it did kind of fall
<paddatrapper> superfly: first. Took a gap year 
<anton_may> Dam wouldn't mind getting this as a "home" PC - http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hardware/164520-the-insane-pc-which-costs-r700000.html
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: which is exactly why there are still people complaining 
<superfly> paddatrapper: you need to go to #breaktherules and come and intern with us
<kulelu88> wow, you must be around 21 or less paddatrapper  . you're the youngest here
<chesedo> morning paddatrapper anton_may magespawn kulelu88 superfly thatgraemeguy and others
<anton_may> 0/
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<superfly> sup chesedo
<paddatrapper> superfly: I was pretty sad I couldn't make the winter one, definitely plan to do summer at the end of the year 
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: seems so, I'm 20
<chesedo> kulelu88: blazehen is under 20 afaik
<superfly> paddatrapper: look out for Nomanini
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: what language do they introduce you to programming in? 
<chesedo> not much, just cold and self superfly?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: they start with python, then next semester move to Java. I'm fluent in both, so I do other things in lectures 
<superfly> chesedo: not too cold this side
<kulelu88> python to java, sounds fun
<kulelu88> who likes jquery? :D can someone fix my JSFiddle? https://jsfiddle.net/7x9x2cvd/ 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: is java part of CS or CE?
<superfly> kulelu88: have you tried looking in your dev console?
<kulelu88> superfly: the problem with the fiddle is that it does not render. the code itself works. I'm trying to get a working example 
<paddatrapper> chesedo: CS, but required for CE
 * Cryterion looks, and goes back to his c/c++
<kulelu88> makes you want to scratch your eyeballs? Cryterion ;)
<Cryterion> the java and python does ;)
<superfly> kulelu88: did you press the play button?
<superfly> welcome backe unlaudable
<superfly> gah -e
<kulelu88> repeatedly :D
<paddatrapper> Cryterion: I agree with you. Much prefer c/c++
<superfly> kulelu88: I fixed a bunch of things last night, got it mostly working
<kulelu88> link? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: firstly, your external scripts were http, and jsfiddle is https, so Firefox refused to load them
<superfly> kulelu88: was yours
<superfly> but it didn't seem to save
<kulelu88> i think that's the main gripe. I need to https these scripts
<superfly> kulelu88: try this? https://jsfiddle.net/7x9x2cvd/2/
<superfly> kulelu88: the two issues I encounter are "$editable.inlineEdit is not a function" and "$.publish is not a function"
<unlaudable> o/
<superfly> which usually means that those two scripts didn't load properly
<superfly> kulelu88: ah, I'm getting an "insecure response" when Chrome tries to load inlineedit and pubsub
<kulelu88> yeah, I sourced those 2 from the guys blog
<kulelu88> finding alternatives for them
<kulelu88> inlineedit: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/caphun/jquery.inlineedit/master/jquery.inlineedit.js
<kulelu88> pubsub: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/loonies/3872697/raw/84b44d14429b219856b14050816e131b9cecc725/pubsub.js
<kulelu88> superfly: full working example: https://jsfiddle.net/7x9x2cvd/3/
<superfly> not working in chrome for me
<superfly> js is being returned as text/plain
<kulelu88> superfly: try opening the link in firefox
<kulelu88> superfly: flush your cache, that may be the issue
<chesedo> kulelu88: your last one combined with what superfly suggested last night - https://jsfiddle.net/1r5c3oeu/6/
<kulelu88> that's some nice code chesedo :X
<chesedo> kulelu88: it's fly's
<kulelu88> chesedo: my goal is to render each item to look like this: http://www.w3schools.com/jquerymobile/tryit.asp?filename=tryjqmob_lists_split
<kulelu88> so the 'x' button goes to the right, split by the block, whilst the content stays on the left
<kulelu88> and that is where I was stuck all this time 
<chesedo> kulelu88: i do not know jquery mobile - will check quickly... have you read this though - https://api.jquerymobile.com/listview/
<kulelu88> chesedo: yeah, I've been using w3schools all this time to make it work. some guy in #jquery said I musn't abuse <a> like that
<Kilos> evening everyone
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> dag seun
<chesedo> kulelu88: https://jsfiddle.net/1r5c3oeu/7/ - but the code that causes the 'remove' to hide interferce a bit
<chesedo> naand oom Kilos, gaanit?
<Kilos> lol hi chesedo ok dsnkie en self
<chesedo> paddatrapper: hi, sorry for no reply... day was great ty
<chesedo> goed dankie... het eergister n punte skok gekry met rekenaar wat ons vraestelle verkeerd gemerk het... toe het ek net 33%
<chesedo> ... met n jaar punt van 9% :P
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> het jy dit reg gemaak
<chesedo> dit was UNISA se rekenaar wat die verkeerde antwoorde gevoer is (opsie een vir al 60 vrae)... studente het toe vinnig gevra wat aan gaan
<Kilos> sjoe dis n groot skok ne
<Kilos> hoor nou net wereld banke gehack
<chesedo> ja een was reeds baie bly wat het net voor dit my beste punt ooit vir n besigheids module gekry
<chesedo> klink of ons popcorn moet spring...
<kulelu88> what was the subject? chesedo 
<chesedo> kulelu88: for the bad mark, C++ programming
<Kilos> sjoe
<chesedo> mcq
<kulelu88> 10-35% should be average for C++ programming ;)
<chesedo> all students would have got somewhere around 25% (choices was out of 4)
<kulelu88> what should be your actual mark? chesedo 
<chesedo> after the remark it's 89%
<kulelu88> hahahaha. you must have felt hollow inside seeing 9%
<chesedo> yip, felt very 'blankish'... went to look what was wrong immediatly
<Kilos> bad shocker that
<chesedo> kulelu88: for the hide behaviour you can remove lines 66-75 unless if you want to do something else
<chesedo> ... just fading the remove link alone causes white spacing
<kulelu88> chesedo: i think there was some issue with your code, cause as soon as I scroll over an item, it deletes it
<chesedo> kulelu88: lol, yeah... a lot of your selector are very generic... give a bit of time...
<kulelu88> chesedo: some guy in jqeury has helped me get to this: https://jsfiddle.net/7camhnjt/12/
<chesedo> kulelu88: https://jsfiddle.net/1r5c3oeu/8/ - removed the fade on hover, corrected the delete, and refactor the 'li' creation
<kulelu88> you're my hero chesedo :x
<kulelu88> remind me to buy you food/drink some day
<chesedo> lol yw kulelu88
<kulelu88> I never knew javascript could be this complicated
<kulelu88> and this is just the first step hahaha
 * chesedo goes to snacking and back to studies
<chesedo> kulelu88: one learns out of complications... will write in a break why i did some stuff for you to learn from
<kulelu88> chesedo: what jquery reference are you using? apparently the w3schools reference is shit, so if I could find something more reliable, I will use that
<Cryterion> Anyone know much anout Ubuntu-MATE?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I dunno if they have jquery stuff, but check out mozilla developer network. I hear it's better
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I hear you still a laaitie :P
<theblazehen> kulelu88: well, 19 now so..
<kulelu88> yooooooooh
<theblazehen> time flies
<kulelu88> that's the youngest and oldest is 78 
<theblazehen> Oh really? heh
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<theblazehen> hi kulelu88
<theblazehen> Kilos: *
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Cryterion
<Kilos> lol @kulelu88
<kulelu88> what you study? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Doing an internship now, but also have a proper job as a linux admin
<kulelu88> oom Kilos is busy writing a compiler in his spare time
<kulelu88> regular admin or devopsy? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Devopsy at internship, more regular at other job, but I'm slowly getting us into using proper config management, wanting to run more stuff in containers etc
<theblazehen> I don't like docker though :(
<theblazehen> Prefer lxc
<theblazehen> Os vs process containers
<kulelu88> same pathway/experience I had theblazehen . ended up with LXC
<kulelu88> oh wait a second, you work with andrewLSD right?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Nice :) Wish I still had my virtualization box at home.. lxc + saltstack ftw
<theblazehen> Yeah :)
<theblazehen> What I learnt: Don't buy seagate drives (Well, I already knew that, but they were *really* cheap), and don't buy hard drives all from the same batch
<Kilos> im trying to remember who uses mate
<kulelu88> how do you orchestrate with Salt? I hear Ansible is a better option for using LXC on a single machine
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Haven't actually got a chance to use it, but salt-ssh is agentless,  which should work. 
<Cryterion> Kilos normal ubuntu help might work, hows the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/770906/qt-unified-linux-x86-2-0-3-online-run-cannot-execute-binary-file-getting-exec-f
<Cryterion> Exactly the problem I have, same file even
<kulelu88> Cryterion: you tried to chmod the executable?
<Cryterion> yes, chmod 777
<Kilos> check if the u buntu mate guys are on irc
<kulelu88> remember to answer that question when you find the answer Cryterion 
<Cryterion> will, and there is a channel
<mazal> *sigh* Why must Fridays always be Mondays in this place
<Kilos> yay
<Cryterion> lol
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Shees oom
<mazal> It's months now that everything goes wrong on Fridays
<mazal> Without me causing it I have to add
<kulelu88> mazal: build failure? 
<mazal> kulelu88, Something of everything. Corrupt OS's , virusses , id1ot's , broken cables
 * Cryterion hands mazal a 4pound hammer
<kulelu88> mazal: 1 question, is there windows (especially XP) somewhere in the stack? 
<mazal> That sound like a good plan Cryterion
<mazal> kulelu88, yeah , our whole network is Winbloze 7
<Kilos> somewhere i saw mate dev guys
<kulelu88> I can't feel you any sympathy then mazal .
<kulelu88> try complaining in #windows :P (joke :D )
<Squirm> Morning
<thatgraemeguy> Cryterion: what's the first line of the .run file look like?
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> superfly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVjQoAf47BI
<kulelu88> whoa even Squirm is running behind a proxy. you guys are dangerous :O
<Squirm> Haha
<Squirm> kulelu88: ZNC
<Squirm> Shows me what I missed :)
<Cryterion> thatgraemeguy, it's seems to be a processor thing, The RaspberryPi is ARM11 and not x86
<kulelu88> your own pvt 1? Can I piggyback on it? Squirm 
<kulelu88> that makes a lot of sense Cryterion . architectural issue
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<thatgraemeguy> Cryterion: I ask because .run files are typically self-extracting shell scripts of some form
<Squirm> Heya Kilos
<Squirm> and thatgraemeguy
<Squirm> kulelu88: I'll see what I can do, no promises though :D
<thatgraemeguy> so perhaps its shebang is referencing a non-existent executable, that would give you the same error message
<kulelu88> joke joke Squirm :) aren't you overpaying for Linode though? 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy as well
<Squirm> Probably. But I host my mail, about 5 email addresses. Not sure what else I could do for the same price
<Squirm> + I have the benefit of having a server
<Squirm> for when I need something
<Squirm> If it werent for the mail, I'd have an EC2 instance
<Cryterion> thatgraemeguy, it's binary ".ELF......." the .'s have various Hex values
<thatgraemeguy> ah ok
<thatgraemeguy> in that case "file filename.run" should tell you what arch it's built for
<Cryterion> x86, but the raspberry is arm11, so looking to build that arch now
<kulelu88> you paying $10 or $20? Squirm 
<magespawn> Kilos: is wolfeyes around?
<Kilos> Cryterion check if there is a pi channel too
<Kilos> hi magespawn he said he very busy since early but i can leave him a message for you
<magespawn> i have a finger print reader i need some more info on, message here or in the real world?
<Kilos> on pidgin
<Kilos> lemme see if he answers
<magespawn> it is a sagem ma 100
<superfly> Squirm: nice!
<Squirm> kulelu88: $10
<Squirm> superfly: Yeah - Was there last night
<FusionSparc> Hey guys, question : I'm in the process of setting up a file server using Ubuntu  16.04 desktop... What is the difference between sambsa shares and publics folders? 
<paddatrapper> FusionSparc: samba shares you can manage more granually and optionally provide access for Windows machines
<kulelu88> hey chesedo . I will be back later to chat. thanks so much again.
<Kilos> ill shout when he answers magespawn 
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> when he gets a break magespawn ill get him here
<FusionSparc> Noob questions  but thought I'd ask... Thought as much, samba seems more secure as well. 
<paddatrapper> Yeah. Pretty much if you are debating it, go Samba if you want permanent shares that can be accessed from a variety of OS's 
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<magespawn> Kilos: not to much of a stress just looking for the software for the computer side
<magespawn> a friend is looking to host thier pastel database online to allow remote work, any suggestions for a hosting company that could do this?
<theblazehen> magespawn: So basically a windows remote desktop?
<anton_may> magespawn: I would rather go to Sage One Accounting. It's an online accounting portal instead putting the pastel db online.
<magespawn> anton_may: that is what i thought would be best, but maybe the cost is too much 
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<magespawn> theblazehen: preferably something that would allow the pastel on the computer to remotely connect to the pastel database
<Kilos> magespawn ian on his way i think
<magespawn> thanks Kilos 
<bushtech> Hi Kilos, others
<magespawn> pastel uses the pervasive database engine with postgresql i think
<Kilos> just helping him setup konverstion
<Kilos> he is working on a newly installed kubuntu magespawn 
<Kilos> so im not sure what all needs doing
<magespawn> i am not sure either
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> he needs to install konversation etc etc
<Kilos> has done update/upgrade etc
<Kilos> and it all happened over about a week, bit here and bit there
<anton_may> magespawn: well you need to compare the costs of Sage vs. devils box being hacked
<magespawn> anton_may: that was my advice too, be carefulof security
<superfly> magespawn: our company uses Xero
<anton_may> yip, I would rather then look at a VPN solution then
<superfly> magespawn: Pastel doesn't use PostgreSQL
<superfly> they do have some server solution thing, but that's probably way more than the elcheapo local version
<gremble> Good afternoon
<paddatrapper> 60% packet loss at every point between me and Google.... 
<Kilos> ouch
<anton_may> ouch isp?
<paddatrapper> Telkom
<inetpro> paddatrapper: move your desk :-)
<paddatrapper> Though I'm getting 68% loss to my router (wifi).... Need to upgrade it 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Got a traceroute?
<theblazehen> Nevermind
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: running mtr 
<theblazehen> Also, up your laptops tx power
<theblazehen> 1 sec
<anton_may> well if you get a +60% drop to your router it does say something
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: how would I do that? 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: man iwconfig
<theblazehen> http://kmkeen.com/linux-wifi/
<paddatrapper> Also suspect it has something to do with my wifi driver. Had the same issue under arch, but was fixed in an update that I suspect isn't in 14.04
<theblazehen> Go back to arch ;)
<paddatrapper> Haha. Can't set TX power, not supported 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: What router?
<Kilos> hey theblazehen i just got him onto kde
<theblazehen> A netgear I hope?
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: D-Link (because I hate life lol)
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Oh :( You can get root on netgears
<paddatrapper> Wired connection is much better, but still a bit shaky
<theblazehen> Use a netgear as my wifi access point
<theblazehen> But a proper pc for the router
<paddatrapper> I want to run DD-WRT/Open-WRT (can't remember which is the more active one off hand) and whatever I upgrade to
<Kilos> magespawn lost ian now again after modem died, maybe he gone working again
<theblazehen> OpenWRT doesn't support adsl
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Current priority is a working home server. Then I'll work on internet facing side. I've got the wifi and network nice now (ignoring this issue), so one step at a time as I get the money
<theblazehen> Don't think ddwrt either
<theblazehen> and ddwrt isn't open source
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Plans for the server? :)
<paddatrapper> Mainly media server and NAS. DNS as well 
 * theblazehen had one with 20TB storage and 32 GB ram
 * paddatrapper is very jealous
 * theblazehen needs to reinstall it after the raid died
<theblazehen> Bought 4x 5TB seagate drives in a raid 5
<theblazehen> 2 disks failed in the first week
<paddatrapper> The entirety of my current "NAS" is a 2TB USB segate shared from one of the PCs and no backup set up... Got no money for anything else
<paddatrapper> ouch!
<chesedo> Maaz tell kulelu88 Here is the (long) summary of what changed and why (and some general tips) - https://hackmd.io/s/r1_L_G7z
<Maaz> chesedo: Got it, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<anton_may> ok peeps have a good w/e i'm out of here
<gremble> CHeers anton_may 
<anton_may> Anonymous just tweeted - Dear #SouthAfrica we have still not forgotten #MarikanaMiners #ExpectUs #SAP was only the start #Anonymous - https://twitter.com/DomainerAnon/status/731120897474633728
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<Wolfeyes> good day everyone
<Squirm> Home time
<Squirm> Woop
<Squirm> Hi Wolfeyes
<Squirm> Bye Wolfeyes
<Kilos> cheersa Squirm 
<Squirm> and Kilos
<Kilos> fel free to visit again
<Kilos> feel
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Haha
<Squirm> Yeah - I should pop by more often
<Squirm> Just lack of time
<Squirm> and distration
<Kilos> yay
<Squirm> distraction
<kulelu88> that's an amazing write up chesedo . I can see you're already a solid software engineer with code and documentation :D
<Wolfeyes> lol @ Squirm
<Wolfeyes> where where where kulelu88, may I see too lol
<kulelu88> Wolfeyes: https://hackmd.io/s/r1_L_G7z
<kulelu88> superfly: say I have a complete alpha release of a piece of code I am happy with and I don't want to change it but keep improving the code, do I now "git" this code? 
<Wolfeyes> ty
<chesedo> lol ty kulelu88
<Kilos> ai!
<paddatrapper> Well after about a week, I can say without a doubt that tlp has given me 30 minutes to an hour more battery life 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: yeag
<theblazehen> Yeah
<gremble> kulelu88, You gitted your code yet? 
<superfly> kulelu88: yes, put it into version control. I would start when I start writing code, not later. The sooner the better. 
<superfly> If you want to go with git, I recommend GitLab over Github. 
<superfly> It is free as in freedom as well as free as in beer. 
<superfly> You can also look at Bitbucket for both git and Mercurial 
<superfly> (they've been around longer than Github and I trust them more) 
<kulelu88> superfly: this code is open source, so it can stay on facebook for coders aka Github :P
<kulelu88> I really wanted to try that other VCS you mentioned superfly . the simpler one 
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm taking about open source code 
<kulelu88> yo gremble , you no longer the 'laaitie' here. lots of young ones lurking here :D
<superfly> kulelu88: bazaar? 
<kulelu88> yeah, bazaar, thats it
<superfly> Ah
<superfly> Launchpad.net is the only bzr hosting I know of 
<superfly> Git can be simple if there's only one committer
<superfly> And because Linus likes to email for patches around, apparently everyone must use git
<superfly> s/for/git/
<kulelu88> the linus element is strong in why git got chosen over the others
<kulelu88> probably why Go and Rust will win over Crystal and Nim
<superfly> I got started with bzr long before git and hg were popular. In fact, at the time, bzr was probably the most popular 
<superfly> kulelu88: actually, BitKeeper was recently open sourced 
<kulelu88> you making it sound like you were there when C version 0.01 was launched superfly :D
<superfly> kulelu88: almost :-P
<kulelu88> Gogs is really interesting. apparently it can be run on a rPI
<superfly> kulelu88: I've used Subversion and CVS. tell any older dev that and they'll probably shudder 
<kulelu88> time flies though. I've been using git for like 3/4 years on/off
<Kilos> LP gives you karma if you work there
<Kilos> if you are a member of a loco that is
<theblazehen> +1 for gogs in comparison to gitlab
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> Ah yes, now I remember, the Github clone hosted on Github. How ironic. 
<superfly> Even GitLab is hosted on GitLab 
<superfly> Maaz: ur
<Maaz> superfly: Ur is the ancient Sumerian city that dominated Mesopotamia from 6000 BC to 600 BC.  If you mean "you are" or "your", just say so.
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> lol ur
<Kilos> inetpro find it please
<Kilos> i forgot the switch for youtube-dl to get sound only
<Kilos> anyone else is welcome to jump in as well
<Kilos> dont let me waste data trying to find it
<Kilos> maybe -c
<magespawn> not to sure what you are looking for Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you download only the song magespawn not the vido
<Kilos> i told pro
<paddatrapper> -X I think
<Kilos> and he is good at finding things
<magespawn> using what though? wget?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> youtube-dl
<inetpro> Kilos: man youtube-dl
<Kilos> so difficult using a laptop with only one drive
<magespawn> never heard of it
<paddatrapper> youtubedl -X 'URL'
<Kilos> lol inetpro you know i battle with man
<Kilos> but ill look
<paddatrapper> will do it, but it is post-processing so will download both and then extract the audio
<Kilos> was a -c or -a
<Kilos> X doesnt look right
<paddatrapper> Kilos: -c means continue/resume
<Kilos> on youtube -dl as well?
<Kilos> i use -c on wget
<paddatrapper> -a provides a input file of URLS
<paddatrapper> I'm looking at youtube-dl docs
<Kilos> something with 140 as well
<paddatrapper> https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl has the docs I'm looking at
<inetpro> -F, --list-formats
<inetpro>               List all available formats of requested videos
<Kilos> youtube-dl -? 140 link
<inetpro> paddatrapper: man youtube-dl
<paddatrapper> Not on a Linux box at the moment. Internet is the best I can do
<Kilos> might be -x paddatrapper 
<Kilos> so much reading
<Kilos> sigh
<paddatrapper> -x, --extract-audio              Convert video files to audio-only files
<Kilos> thats why i told pro, he members or finds thing easy
<Kilos> that must be it
<Kilos> your memory is good
<Kilos> pros big prob is he likes promoting man pages
<paddatrapper> I just can google quickly :)
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Kilos: Man pages are great :)
<paddatrapper> Haha. They are useful, but not when I don't have access to them
<Kilos> eeeeeek
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: I hate it when the man command isn't available :(
<inetpro> Kilos: -F, --list-formats
<Kilos> only useful thing i ever found and understood in man pages was -c for wget
<magespawn> paddatrapper: it is cross platform so you could install it there if youwanted
<inetpro> once you know the formats you select the format to download with -f 
<magespawn> then it might have some version of hel[
 * Kilos hates trying to figure anythong out on man pages
<magespawn> help
<paddatrapper> magespawn: I'm not usually on Windows, trying to figure out Linux commands
<inetpro> ai!
 * magespawn thinks that is Kilos' problem
<Kilos> what magespawn 
<Kilos> thats why when i find something that works i tell you guys
<Kilos> so you can remember it for me
<Kilos> not tell me to sukkel in man bla bla
<inetpro> Kilos: youtube-dl -F https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYEDj69IRg
<inetpro> then, select the format of your choice, e.g., youtube-dl -f 140 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYEDj69IRg
<inetpro> simple stuff man
<inetpro> it's all in the man pages
<Kilos> yay ty inetpro so it was -f 140
<Kilos> might try 160
<Kilos> trying to understand the diffs
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not necessarily always 140
<inetpro> you need to look at the output of -F
<Kilos> i am atm
<Kilos> but so much there
<inetpro> pick and choose
<Kilos> thats like telling someone to take your pick in a room full of shovels
<Kilos> i remember te 140 always worked ok
<Kilos> not sure if 160 or others are better quality or what
<inetpro> remember, some of it is video only, if I understand that correctly, that means no sound
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> so could end up with a sound file with nothing in it the length of the video
<Kilos> 140 has always worked ok so far , my ears arent that picky anymore
<magespawn> would be interesting if that happened
<Kilos> but my brat has a music ear so dont want the worst quality
<Kilos> thank you for the help guys
<Kilos> look at this youtube-dl -f 160 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYEDj69IRg
<Kilos> dunno where that came from was in the download
<Kilos> put wrong link
<inetpro> Kilos: tie a knot in your handkerchief
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 160mbrings vid and no audio
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> put a rubber band on your wrist to remember that 
<Kilos> 140 is the one to use
<magespawn> has anyone seen this https://is.gd/WNbf14
<Kilos> no man its all the switch things all over the place that mix me up
<inetpro> magespawn: never seen it
<Kilos> paddatrapper its -f 140
<Kilos> remeber that
<Kilos> pretty please
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'll try
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> inetpro: just thought it might be interesting to those who use nginx
<Kilos> bushtech_ hoekom so still
<Kilos> ek slaap amper
<bushtech_> weet niks van die goed waaroor julle praat nie
<Kilos> ek ook nie
<bushtech_> stil bek is 'n heel bek
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy moet darem groet
<Kilos> anders dink ek jy is miskien siek en kannie vra vir hulp nie
<bushtech_> sit en wonder oor die forecast op my weerstasie
<Kilos> ai! 20 more hier
<bushtech_> die deng seg ons gaan more 30mm reen kry
<Kilos> sjoe dis goed
<Kilos> ek hoop ons kry ook reen
<Kilos> maar dan gaan dit eers koud word
<bushtech_> jy is nie baie ver van my af nie
<bushtech_> wel sover lyk die winter meer na lente
<Kilos> is dit net so drooog by julle
<Kilos> tot die vissies in die spruit spoeg stof uit hier
<bushtech_> yep maar die laat reen het gehelp
<theblazehen> eish
<theblazehen> I wish there was more time..
<Kilos> hahaha
<bushtech_> maar Vaalkopdam is 60% en somer reen nog ver
<Kilos> tell everyone how you feel about time in 40 years from now
<bushtech_> heh heh yes
<Kilos> ja dinge lyk maar sleg
<theblazehen> This week flew past..
<Kilos> every years they go faster
<theblazehen> Feels like just yesterday was sunday
 * theblazehen has 20+ hours of work to do over the weekend..
<Kilos> sjoe
 * theblazehen is gonna get started
<bushtech_> as long as you get paid for it
<theblazehen> bushtech_: Very well :)
<Kilos> then make the most of your time
<bushtech_> ok then the o/t never worried me
<theblazehen> Yeah. Would be nice if I had *some* free time though.. Although I did get dinner with friends during the week
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look after your health as well
 * theblazehen isn't happy with how little work I've been doing past few weeks though :( Only been getting around 14 hours done / weekend for past 2 months
<bushtech_> stuff the free time if you can retire early
<Kilos> not enough sleep aint good
<theblazehen> Eh
<theblazehen> Yeah, I love sleep.. :(
<theblazehen> http://www.wikihow.com/Adopt-a-Polyphasic-Sleep-Schedule want to try this
<theblazehen> Can't though
<theblazehen> Will just stick with normal little sleep
<paddatrapper> The problem is finding the time in the middle of the day
<theblazehen> Exactly
<theblazehen> Could work if you worked from home
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<magespawn> theblazehen: i seem to find the time for that every now and then
<theblazehen> magespawn: Normal sleep or the mid day slee[?
<theblazehen> It's so annoying..
<theblazehen> Maybe I should have a bar one
<magespawn> the miday, so biphasic according to tthat article
<magespawn> the only problem with some of those more exterem patterns is having to maintain a normal work pattern/hours
<magespawn> extreme
<magespawn> having said that i am off to bed, good night all
<chesedo> hi deegee
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-14
<Wolfeyes> morning everyone
<gremble> Good morning
<bushtech> morning gremble
<gremble> How are you bushtech?
<bushtech> great! getting a bit of rain. you?
<gremble> I feel the same. Trying to figure out some work before I go table-top gaming
<bushtech> table-top gaming? electronic?
<gremble> Old-fashioned boardgames. Catan, etc. I want to try to think of the other games that we play, but literally all of the names have escaped me. 
<gremble> Munchkin is also one.
<bushtech> Ah ok
<gremble> I was so bleak when I discovered last night while trying to pirate my algebra textbook that it is actually so old that it is in the public domain
<gremble> and I bought it with money >.>
<bushtech> bummer
<gremble> Good morning kulelu88 
<kulelu88> morning gremble 
<kulelu88> howzit?
<gremble> Did you figure out your version control?
<gremble> Still that todo list app?
<kulelu88> yeah, I am following a philosophy of minor complete changes per commit. So I target a small update, get it working, then commit
<kulelu88> yep, thanks to chesedo it is a functional prototype
<gremble> That's pretty cool :P
<kulelu88> gotta brush up on my jquery though :P you working on anything interesting? 
<gremble> Homomorphic subrings
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> Probably not that interesting
<kulelu88> is it mathematical?
<kulelu88> and code?
<gremble> Yes. Abstract algebra. No code though
<gremble> Exam prep. I am not coding shit :P
<gremble> I did get a job to write an N6 mathematics textbook. So that is quite interesting
<kulelu88> sounds like you've entered the plain of abstract theory :D *shudder*
<gremble> Luckily I have another foot in reality with the applied math side of my course :P
<kulelu88> I think someone else said they're doing CS/math/CE here, at UCT
<gremble> Probably paddatrapper 
<bushtech> sounds like you're getting dangerously close to that area where the riemann hypothesis lurks
<kulelu88> bushtech: were you lurking? :P
<bushtech> nooooo
<bushtech> danger danger
<bushtech> mathematicians have gone mad and comitted suicide trying to prove that one
<gremble> I have accepted that the Rienmann hypothesis will stay above my pay-grade
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> how do I view the email address I used for commits of other projects in git? I cannot recall which email to use
<bushtech> very good decision
<kulelu88> in config
<kulelu88> bushtech: waar in die veld bly jy?
<bushtech> Vaalkopdam between Brits an Thaba
<kulelu88> )_o
<kulelu88> 0_o
<kulelu88> made my first commit *joy*
<bushtech> congrats
<kulelu88> does anybody write unit tests here? I want to learn how to write automated tests for my code :D
<gremble> https://qunitjs.com/ I have literally no idea, but this looks useful
<kulelu88> ooh it's part of jquery suite as well. nice 1 gremble 
<gremble> It looks like it used to be. 
<kulelu88> noob question, but do you guys know 'exactly' what is happening here: https://pastee.org/vbz89 ? specifically, what is: function(e) doing? 
<kulelu88> okay I see it now :D
<gremble> Good because JS just looks like a hodge-podge mess to me
<kulelu88> it is complicated I agree. plus the magic breaks more than it works
<gremble> http://lpaste.net/163300 I write boring stuff like this still :<
<bushtech> gremble: would zero be more easily recognisable than naught
<bushtech> just a thought
<gremble> It doesn't particularly matter. That code has no use other than to demonstrate the use of map and the pattern recognition for the function digitToWord. 
<kulelu88> when I start seeing things like "::" and "->", I give up 
<gremble> "::" reads "has type of" and "->" is "to"
<bushtech> ah ok your call
<kulelu88> programming shouldn't have keywords that require you to 'remember' :D that's like memorizing proofs lol
<gremble> bushtech, same with the "What?" at the bottom. Technically it is impossible to ever reach it, but the program doesn't pass the type checker if you don't have the _ bit. 
<gremble> it is like void and int from C/C++
<gremble> Learning haskell has actually helped with my proof writing.
<bushtech> yeah lol can drive you mad if you don't know something like put in the _
<kulelu88> gremble: which one makes more sense to you: https://pastee.org/mpyen
<kulelu88> syntax shouldn't be a blocking factor to writing code in 2016. try reading smalltalk or perl or lisp and I wonder what inspired those people to write that stuff
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> morning
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> kulelu88, both are equivalent to me
<kulelu88> I don't like format 1
<gremble> I don't know smalltalk or perl, but lisp syntax is fine
<gremble> I like lisp
<kulelu88> are both formats equally readable to you? gremble 
<gremble> yup
<kulelu88> interesting
<gremble> project1 should be todotxttouch though
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> kulelu88: wanted to point you to txttodo.com but sees you have found it already
<kulelu88> gremble: the + indicates the project name
<kulelu88> chesedo: I am building a clone of it with a different format
<gremble> kulelu88, Yes, but they both look like the same project since they contain the same data, except for that bit :P
<chesedo> oh, `function(e)` are inline functions... and are probable passed the event that triggered them (hence the `e` to hold it)
<gremble> Good morning chesedo 
<kulelu88> chesedo: I see that the actual 'work' happens below under /subscribes
<chesedo> sorry should be http://todotxt.com/
<chesedo> kulelu88: i have no idea... that `publish` code/plugin is new to me, although it does seem so
<kulelu88> what do you think about these 2 formats chesedo : https://pastee.org/mpyen
<gremble> On the topic of syntax; The syntax of a programming language serves a dual purpose. It is a constrained language and structure to enable automatic interpretation by a computer. So it must avoid any ambiguity. The second part is to let the writer reason about what it is saying in a very formal and rigorous way. Adding more structure makes it more complicated to write, with errors popping up if you are not careful, but it allows you to reason 
<gremble> better about correct code. Making code more terse allows it to be written quicker, but it takes away some of the explicit reasoning.
<chesedo> kulelu88: 2nd... i would also stick with the format outlined in todotxt so that it is easier for users to switch to yours if they want
<kulelu88> but why use "::" when I could just say "typeof" instead? same effect right? just a bit more readable
<chesedo> ... like i already use a pomodoro on my phone that uses that format, then i can also edit my tasks on the pc with apps that use it too
<chesedo> length(typeof) > length(::)
<gremble> Because laziness. The more you use a certain thing, the shorter you make it. 
<chesedo> ... fewer key strokes
<gremble> That is why we have symbols for things like (there exists) or (addition)
<kulelu88> but that destroys readability unless you are vested into the code/language
<kulelu88> I think even Go has it, something like: ::
<kulelu88> but "+" is universal. "->" means different things in different languages. 
<kulelu88> chesedo: do you use any sync tool for your tasks? dropbox maybe?
<chesedo> kulelu88: that app (Clockworks Tomato) does support Dropbox, but have not made use of it yet
<kulelu88> chesedo: I actually want to change the format for my own personal use. I don't like the way dates are used in their current format
<chesedo> hmm, ok kulelu88
 * chesedo goes off for the weekend
<gremble> kulelu88, That holds true for every language. Whether it is a programming language or a natural language. I cannot read JS to save my life.
<Kilos> morning gremble kulelu88 and all others
<kulelu88> 0/
<gremble> Hey Kilos. Did you play in the rain? :P
<bushtech> morning Kilos
<Kilos> yip bit wet now
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> 1 1/2 mm so far
<Kilos> but bit cold on head
<Kilos> iif wind starts blowing temps gonna dive
<bushtech> 2.8mm here
<gremble> It is not that cold here at the moment. If the wind starts blowing I might move my trees inside though. 
<gremble> I have few tropicals that won't do well if it gets too cold
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> curry leaf and avocado
<Kilos> normally they can maintain when temp above 5°c
<gremble> Our Avo didn't even worry when it snowed, but I have three tropical fig trees that might balk since they are quite small
<Kilos> i didngt know you get tropical figs
<Kilos> there have been fig trees here for years but 3 years ago blackfrost almost wiped them out
<bushtech> if the curry tree gets big enough, say 1.5m, it can get planted outside
<gremble> Ficus Natalensis. I have two that I brought up from Durban in the beginning of the year. I don't think they have acclimatised yet.
<Kilos> yeah but cant take cold wind
<gremble> I also have a small Ficus abutilifolia, but that should be alright.
<Kilos> mine is 5 years old and stays inna pot
<gremble> Making it a bonsai? :P
<Kilos> west and south winds after snow in lesotho are the killers
<Kilos> nono big
<Kilos> avo about 6ft already and 7 yeas old
<Kilos> took 3 years to start making bark
<gremble> Alright. I am off. Talk to you guys later 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> nice to see the mathematicians chatting away again
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
 * inetpro should also plant a curry tree
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> leaves make even stews taste better
<bushtech> works good in curries too :)
<Wolfeyes> I want to get a bay leaf tree as well..
<Kilos> hi boy
<Wolfeyes> hey dad
<Kilos> didnt even see you login
<Wolfeyes> because I been in all day
<kulelu88> by the time i'm done, i'll be a frontend ninja gremble :P
<magespawn> now good afternoon
<Sxuza> hey magespawn  , afternoon to u 2
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn Sxuza
<Wolfeyes> Did you test that other reader with power and your finger magespawn? Anddid you find anything on the enrollment reader?
<magespawn> hey whats up?
<magespawn> nothing on that enrollment reader yet, the other reader seems fine as well, going to take one home and the windows computer at home to try them out
<Wolfeyes> okay
<magespawn> to see if that software still works with them or not
<magespawn> brb just moving up to my office
<magespawn> back
<Wolfeyes> wb
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> not for long
<Wolfeyes> wb magespawn
<Kilos> ai!
<Wolfeyes> lol
<magespawn> bbl home time chat later
<Langjan> hi Kilos how you doing?
<Langjan> and the guys, hi
<Kilos> hi Langjan fine ty and you?
<Langjan> also fine thks Kilos 
<Langjan> koud by julle?
<Kilos> and nothing broken
<Langjan> en reën?
<Kilos> ja lelik koud
<Kilos> 5mm
<Langjan> no just a bit wet
<Kilos> did that switch aarrive
<Kilos> for the tannie
<Langjan> you're lucky, we almost had 3
<Kilos> haha just enough to make it cold
<Langjan> yes it arrived on Monday I think, is working fine 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wonder what happened to the other one
<Langjan> sy sukkel baie
<Kilos> met wat
<Langjan> yes strange thing
<Langjan> om rekenaar te leer
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> wees geduldig
<Langjan> its a major thing to realise when you type an e-mail, you need to place the cursor where you must type the heading, in a different window
<Langjan> ja ek probeer
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> laat sy net aanhou oefin
<Kilos> dit lyk nie reg nie
<Kilos> oefen
<Langjan> but she actually sent an e-mail today, WITH an attachment
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> she will get there
<Langjan> yes she is a vasbyter
<Langjan> van helsdingens
<Kilos> im glad i started 10 years ago
<Langjan> jy ek ook
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> wouldnt be able to start now
<Langjan> ja man
<Kilos> nee ek moeg nou
<Langjan> maklik
<Langjan> hoe gana dit met die pyne?
<Kilos> die ouens maak my moeg met al die ekstra goed
<Kilos> ek lewe man
<Kilos> pyne is deel van die lewe
<Langjan> dan nog alles wat ek breek...
<Kilos> haha ja
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> my goed het lank laas gebreek
<Langjan> want jy werk nie op unity nie...ja ek weet
<Kilos> hi chesedo and wb
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> jy moet nog leer om kde te gebruik
<Langjan> wie is wb?
<Kilos> mazal was ook hrdkoppig soos jy
<Kilos> nou se hy hoekom het hy nie vroer kde to gegaan nie
<Kilos> welcome back
<Langjan> het jy hom hardkoppigheid geleer?
<Kilos> ek gebruik kde en sien waneer mense kom en gaan
<Langjan> Is kde net 'n desktop? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<Langjan> hoe sien jy wanneer mense kom en gaan? Met die helm gebore?
<Langjan> Blitsbokke het mooi gespeel vandag
<Langjan> jaag jy skape aan? 
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> dit wys regs ek het show hosts enable
<Kilos> en boetie nou op mxit ook
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Ek dink jy moet Indonesia-toe gaan en met een van daai vlugtelingbote na Oz 
<Kilos> ja ek dink ook so
<Kilos> maar water koud
<Langjan> nee man, dis tropies
<Kilos> daar by OZ is dit koud
<Kilos> en bote sink nie naby indonesia nie
<Langjan> in die tropiese noorde? no way
<Kilos> o die noorde van OZ
<Langjan> Indonesia is naby oz
<Kilos> ja maar dan lang pad om te hitch hike
<Langjan> sal gouer wees as om vir visa te wag...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ja lyk so ne
<Langjan> maar nee jy vlieg van Cairns na Melbourne, maklik en baie goedkoper as van SA af
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> did you check the Paris sevens games today? 
<Kilos> nope
<Langjan> forgot?
<Kilos> was too busy counting rain drops
<Langjan> or kde broken...
<Kilos> yes i forgot
<Kilos> kde doesnt break
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> it will if I use it
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> that can only be seen if you try it
<Kilos> but you too stubborn
<Langjan> nee man ek wil jou nie verkeerd bewys nie...
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> so cheeky for an old man
<Langjan> can afford to be
<Kilos> im always right
<Kilos> except when im wrong
<Langjan> except now
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> sa31, oz0
<Kilos> im watching cheetahs /kings
<Langjan> nz14 kenya12
<Langjan> yes at least a SA team will win that one
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> unless its a draw
<Langjan> like wp and the japs
<Kilos> yeah what a shocker
<Kilos> stormers played sleg
<Langjan> now still lions  and blues, the sharks and jaguares 
<Langjan> then
<Langjan> well the japs are playing good rugby
<Kilos> ill be asleep before they all done
<Kilos> will look results tomorrow
<Langjan> score?
<Langjan> cheetahs
<Langjan> kings
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> 27/13
<Kilos> have to change glasses to see tv
<Langjan> youre like those commentators, who is 27?
<Kilos> cheetahs ahead
<Kilos> patience man
<Langjan> wakey wakey man
<Kilos> changing glasses is hard work
<Langjan> eish! gotta transfer the ice...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok Kilos  good to chat you, will be loving and leaving you 
<Kilos> look after you guys oomie
<Langjan> lekker aand en naweek
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> my pleasure thks for the chat 
<Langjan> dankie
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> welcome back magespawn 
<magespawn> ty been a while
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> busy playing around with google cloud compute
<paddatrapper> magespawn: Looks pretty cool
<paddatrapper> What have you been using it for?
<Kilos> ohi frogboots
<magespawn> just signed up for their free usage to set up a nginx server to test NGINX Amplify that is beta
<Kilos> hows you
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos. Goot thanks. You?
<Kilos> good ty
<paddatrapper> s/goot/good
<Kilos> most typos i dont even notice
<paddatrapper> Nor did I until I reread the message
<paddatrapper> Then it annoyed me
<Kilos> and i deal with peeps all over africa and bangladesh as well and some have different ways of pronouncing or spelling things so im learning to see what word fits there
<Kilos> i didnt even notice the t
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> this is nginx amplify https://is.gd/WNbf14
<Kilos> Maaz ask mazal have you tried systemback on a server yet
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll ask mazal on freenode
<paddatrapper> magespawn: Interesting, no more need to grep through loads of log files
<magespawn> it looks like it is web based service so far, does not make any mention of a local installation
<gremble> Google cloud platform looks cool. Just a pain that you need to set up an account with a card even if you just want to try it
<magespawn> they always make a few busk of those who forget to cancel
<magespawn> s/busk/bucks
<Kilos> inetpro ?
<Kilos> luister jy lions/blues
<magespawn> interesting, eginx amplify pulls stats for the host machine and for nginx on that machine
<magespawn> okay have a new nginx server running at http://104.196.22.139/
<magespawn> that was actually pretty straight forward
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-15
<gremble> Good morning
<theblazehen> Hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Alright and you gremble ?
<gremble> I am well thank you.
<gremble> Trying to figure out how I would go about consuming a list from its arse first
<theblazehen> Ah
 * theblazehen wishes bar ones workes
<theblazehen> "For a 25 hour day"
<gremble> Haha They have nice nougat though. Although I am not so sure that it is real nougat
<gremble> You're finishing with school this year right? Or did you do that last year?
<theblazehen> Finished last year
<theblazehen> Now got an internship and a job.. Lots of work :/
<theblazehen> Haven't had time to study for quite a while even :(
<gremble> That is not bad. As what?
<theblazehen> Internship as a more devopsy kinda thing, and job as a more "normal/traditional" Linux admin + some dev work
<gremble> Sounds like you're not doing to bad for yourself. Even if you are very busy :P
<theblazehen> Heh yeah
<theblazehen> Barely managed to break even on work yesterday.. As I go to complete tasks I find new tasks that are dependencies for it..
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> theblazehen: does the work flow nicely though?
<gremble> good morning magespawn 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn. How exactly do you mean by that?
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> This is probably very off-topic, but is it mage-spawn or mages-pawn? haha
<magespawn> well sometimes the work piles up but there is still a logical/straight path to follow through the pile making easiers to focus on what is happening now
<magespawn> the first one gremble 
<magespawn> s/easiers/easier
<theblazehen> magespawn: Not always. At the moment theres like 3 different "paths" of things to do or so
<magespawn> ahh then you have my sympathy for that, but better than being bored ...
<theblazehen> Yeah, it sucks a bit... And true. I'd love to take a day off sometime though :( Like a full day, not just 30 min - 1 hour or so. But that's not happening anytime soon
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> maaz tell kilos Nee om ek het nie
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> 15 hours without power
<gremble> That is a long time 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> and rather cold outside
<gremble> It is somewhat wet and chilly
<gremble> Pancake weather, if someone else makes the pancakes
<Kilos> somewhat
<Kilos> soup and pancake wheather yeah
<Kilos> bushtech het julledam bietjie meer water in
<Kilos> 45mm hier
<bushtech> Kilos: ons net 23mm gehad. Dwaf update net weekliks so sal hopelik maandag kan sien
<Kilos> sjoe
<bushtech> 15 uur! en eksdom brag so hulle probleme is oor hah ha
<Kilos> hierdie is pta electric
<Kilos> krag nou weer af en aan gegaan
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> sug
<Kilos> times likethis on realises how reliant we are on power
<Kilos> luckily after many years of camping we have a good supply of gas equipment
<Kilos> only cold showers kinda suck
<bushtech> power is one thing but it's gonna get rough when the water fails
<gremble> Our water fails quite regularly 
<Kilos> we pump our own and borehole can take another 2 lengths of pipe
<gremble> Because we live higher than the supply pipe, if there is a leak, we have no water
<Kilos> so here no power no water
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> water is life
<Kilos> same as air
<bushtech> just imagine some guy in a flat with no water for a week and no water available elsewhere
<Kilos> sjoe
<bushtech> something not like hkgk
<Kilos> what is that
<bushtech> pm sent
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> before inetpro jumps on me
<Kilos> he is away
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> You're like a leopard waiting to pounce. 
<Kilos> just checking you are behaving
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sound familiar
<superfly> I'm always behaving. You're the one we have to watch. 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> such a noisy channel
<Kilos> skokkk gee ons n skok en se iets  toe!
<skokkk> ello
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how things there
<skokkk> good & u?
<Kilos> good tooty
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> storm killed desktop. switches on but no bios even
<skokkk> ai
<bushtech> oops
<bushtech> eina
<Kilos> yeah and my 64 bit one not the 32bit
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> and thats with a surge protector in power line
<bushtech> I dont have much faith in surge protectors
<Kilos> nor do i anymore
<bushtech> still thinking about a double isolation transformer
<Kilos> things are expensive though
<bushtech> have you got power out of power suppply?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> well 
<bushtech> eish
<Kilos> mouse light shows
<bushtech> thats not good
<Kilos> illinvestigate further
<Kilos> motherboard sigh
<bushtech> can you see what fried?
<Kilos> nope will take it out into the sunlight tomorrow if the sun comes out
<Kilos> drives spin up and cpu fan spins
<Kilos> reseated ram no change
<bushtech> have you got some other ram you can swop in?
<Kilos> nope, only ddr3 i have
<Kilos> my favourite pc as well
<bushtech> bummer
<Kilos> murphy boer hier
<Kilos> wat kan breek sal breek
<Kilos> hopefull its the motherboard and not the cpu
<bushtech> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/hardware/articles/107615.aspx
<Kilos> i have an asrock h61m-vs3 motherboard that had its pcie slot broken manually
<bushtech> check bietjie
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i have tried battery and power cable out for 30 mins. now will leave them out overnight
<Kilos> if still no bios ill start building up this other motherboard and hope my cpu is still ok
<Kilos> my own fault, should have switched off when storm was still starting
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> haha die mense bang jou ne
<inetpro> Kilos: ouch!
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry about the PC
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> mense bang, vir wat?
<Kilos> om dinge te se wat bietjie vuil is
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit boetie
<inetpro> iemand iets gesê?
<Kilos> genoeg reen gekry darem?
<inetpro> hmm.... moet weer gaan kyk, vanoggend 25mm gehad plus gister se 13mm = 38mm
<inetpro> koud, koud, koud... dit bang my
<Kilos> dit gaan kwaai koud word nog ek dink
<gremble> What is a manually broken PCI slot?
<Kilos> where you plug the graphics card it the broke that whole plug off so bare connectors were shorting on each other
<gremble> Oh alright
<inetpro> uh, oh, he broke it?
<Kilos> not me man
<inetpro> so you got it for free?
<Kilos> i cut all the pins off and will test with onboard grahics
<Kilos> the mb yes
<Kilos> was supposed to fix it for ian
<Kilos> only serious gamers need graphics cards
<inetpro> like mazal :-)
<inetpro> where is he>
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> btw, talking about graphics, who else is using kvm and other virtualisation here
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> hmm.... that time already?
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> i hear kitchen noises
<Kilos> no not yet
<Kilos> too early 
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> kvm-spice is nice these days but still pretty horrible for low bandwidth limitiations
<inetpro> in other words very nice that we're able run a desktop on a remote system out there but pretty tough on bandwidth
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> I just thought, maybe someone has a good solution for me to tone down quality when working on a remote desktop'
<Kilos> man pages
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and google is YOUR friend
<theblazehen> inetpro: What os in the guest? If linux, x2go works well
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Also, try vnc with tight compressions
<Kilos> you getting cleverer by the day
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> theblazehen: kubuntu
<theblazehen> Kilos: heh, I knew that stuff like 3 years ago :)
<theblazehen> inetpro: That should work. Might need to turn compositing off though
<inetpro> theblazehen: can it work over ssh?
<theblazehen> inetpro: It's basically X forwarding over ssh with things to make it go faster
<theblazehen> Works well with a 1 mbit connection, browsing etc
<inetpro> I see...
 * inetpro googling to find tips on how to use it 
<inetpro> guess I would have to do something on the kvm backend, a pretty standard installation on Ubuntu server 16.04
<theblazehen> For general use I'd say just check vnc with TIGHT encoding
<theblazehen> It's *okay*
<inetpro> also thought that was perhaps what I should do
<inetpro> hopefully one day it will all be much simpler with wayland or mir
<Kilos> hi urbanslug 
<Kilos> you guys sleep weekends, are you sick
<Kilos> inetpro do you want to ssh to servers to work on them
<Kilos> what have you used until now
<inetpro> Kilos: fortunately I use ssh +90% of the time
<Kilos> so whats with the new search
<Kilos> im just trying to understand what you are planning to do
<Kilos> ssh to a server shouldnt use much should it
<inetpro> was just playing with running full remote desktop recently, quite nice to see that things have improved since I played with it a few years ago
<Kilos> text only
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> sadly, it seems we still have a way to go 
<Kilos> what about remmina
<Kilos> i thinks thats what i tried
<inetpro> the RDP protocol used for windows still seems to more efficient
<Kilos> with remmina i had full control of a windows pc
<Kilos> like having the windows pc on one workspace
<magespawn> inetpro: VNC?
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't need remmina for that
<Kilos> oh what else then inetpro 
<Kilos> ian will be interested
<inetpro> the standard krdc uses xfreerdp in the backend for connecting to windows 
<Kilos> Maaz tell wolfeyes the standard krdc uses xfreerdp in the backend for connecting to windows 
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Wolfeyes on freenode
<Kilos> he is forever teamviewing them
<inetpro> Kilos: press Alt+F2, type krdc and press ENTER
<magespawn> as far as i know rdp is not that secure
<inetpro> oh, obviously you tunnel through ssh with that... but I'll leave that as an exercise for yourself to research
<Kilos> it dont work
<magespawn> ah okay right
<magespawn> inetpro to a ssh server on the windows machine?
<Kilos> i have turned off lots of that little windows stuff
<Kilos> was typing here supposedly or to debs and that thing opened
<Kilos> drove me nuts
<inetpro> oops... krdc: Automatically installed: no
<Kilos> ok ill install it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> krdc is already the newest version.
<Kilos> opens fine with the launcher
<theblazehen> inetpro: Wayland has no standard for remote display
<theblazehen> From what I can tell, that will be integrated into weston
<inetpro> Kilos: now all you need is to set it to connect to RDP and set the addresst to: DOMAIN\Username@WindowsHostName
<Kilos> ian is slowly going linux , kde on stick and on desktop and ubuntu server
<inetpro> theblazehen: interesting
<theblazehen> An "example" wm/display server or whatever, so kwin would have their own, gnome their own, any other one their own.. No standard :(
<Kilos> Maaz tell wolfeyes now all you need is to set it to connect to RDP and set the addresst to: DOMAIN\Username@WindowsHostName
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Wolfeyes on freenode
<theblazehen> No "standard" way for that
<inetpro> Kilos: obviosly with the windows machine on the local network
<Kilos> oh no
<theblazehen> Things like multi gpu will also be implemented in the wm or whatever rquivelant is, not in wayland itself :(
<Kilos> he works all over the transvaal
<theblazehen> I personally don't like wayland
<theblazehen> For me, as much as I don't like all of it, X is still better
<inetpro> theblazehen: fact is, we're still stuck with X11 and many inefficiencies 
<Kilos> he just needs linux software for all that scanner stuff then by by win
<theblazehen> You can have things like xmodmap, screenshots, multi gpu (admittedly, "not really but with hacks"), different wm etc
<theblazehen> I think the way that the split is done with wayland leaves too much for the wm
<inetpro> yeah, what we really need is one simple internationally accepted standard
<inetpro> much easier said than done though
<theblazehen> Yeah. Unfortunately not everyone will agree on what's needed
<inetpro> not something that one or two individuals can take charge of and fix
<theblazehen> Exactly
<theblazehen> But we'll wait forever for a good solution, so we'll probably have someone do something "good enough" first
<theblazehen> aka wayland
 * theblazehen will be sticking with X, thank you very much
<inetpro> will be interesting to see whether canonical can actually influence it all with their efforts
<inetpro> wb chesedo-,... again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<theblazehen> So someone asked for a pic of my desktop when I'm getting work done: http://theblazehen.com/scrot_2016.png
<theblazehen> maaz tell andrewlsd you asked for pic of desktop right? http://theblazehen.com/scrot_2016.png
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto, I'll tell andrewlsd on freenode
<gremble> That is a colossal screen theblazehen haha
<theblazehen> gremble: http://imgur.com/gallery/9qITRRc
<gremble> theblazehen, Those are much nicer screens than what you had the last time I saw your setup :P
<theblazehen> gremble: Haha yeah :) Benefits of working almost all the time..
<gremble> I have to work on a pos company computer because I don't have a laptop haha
<theblazehen> Ouch
<magespawn> theblazehen: nice
<magespawn> are those on one machine or many?
<Kilos>   night all.sleeptight
<magespawn> Kilos: good night
<theblazehen> magespawn: 1 machine
<magespawn> multiple graphics cards?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Nope, 1 GTX 980
<magespawn> ahh very nice and other hardware?
<theblazehen> 20 GB ram, 4TB SSHD, 1x GTX 970 in this one
<theblazehen> then router is 2 GB ram, 2.2 GHz dual core, 64 GB ssd
<theblazehen> And VM host was 20TB storage (15 usable), 32 GB ram
<theblazehen> Brother now has my other gtx 970
<gremble> That is quite the rig O.o
<magespawn> very nice
<magespawn> so all the screens are one desktop then?
<bushtech> theblazehen: what OS?
<magespawn> arch linux on the one picture
<fusionsparc> What desktop env. you running theblazehen?
<theblazehen> bushtech: Arch Linux on desktop, had Ubuntu server on vm host, pfSense on router
<theblazehen> fusionsparc: Just AwesomeWM, only wm that does multi monitor workspaces the way I need :/ I'd like to use herbestlufwm or i3 though
<bushtech> theblazehen: Sheesh makes my head spin
<fusionsparc> Nice, that desktop is quite bussy yhough.. :P
<theblazehen> fusionsparc: This isn't even bad..
<theblazehen> Had skype, 3x mysql cli's, 4 php files, terminal for git commands, php docs, live website all open at the same time before. Live site in multiple browsers even
<fusionsparc> hehe...I guess if you customised the DE to suite your workflow, you can be quite productive..
<theblazehen> fusionsparc: I just wish I could have dynamic tiling though, not just predefined layouts
<gremble> bspwm never played nice?
<theblazehen> gremble: too much time to do the config, and can't do my way of tiling anyway
<fusionsparc> indeed.. ;-P
<gremble> You need a degree to config bspwm, yes.
<theblazehen> And with awesomewm the keybinds are all natural now.. herbestlufwm is closest to what I want in terms of managing the tiling, but can't do workspaces right
<gremble> Anyway, I am off. Long day tomorrow
<fusionsparc> Same here, enjoy guys.. 
<theblazehen> cheers fusionsparc
<bushtech> theblazehen: and there's me having a giggle at myself with my kvm switch to jump between my 2 servers
<theblazehen> bushtech: I need an ipkvm.. Hard to plug in keyboard / display to router and vm host
<bushtech> definitely not easy
<bushtech> unless your router is a computer
<theblazehen> bushtech: Yeah, it is :) old desktop
<bushtech> hmmm, didn't know you get ip kvm's
<bushtech> Ouch1 Very expensive!
<theblazehen> bushtech: Yeah..
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-08
<inetpro> good evening
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro, all
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro chesedo MaNL paddatrapper smile and everyone else
<chesedo> hi inetpro thatgraemeguy  thatgraemeguy Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos , thatgraemeguy , chesedo
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> can someone tell me how to solve this problem please https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4nruw
<Kilos> no energy to reinstall
<Kilos> i have cleaned out the archives and tried upgrading again but prob stays
<Kilos> no rush
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> Kilos: Do you have a ` in your /etc/default/grub?
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> you mean like this
<Kilos> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Kilos> or just a loose one somewhere
<Kilos> i can paste it
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm5dder
<Kilos-> i need a nap. wbb
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah, you have a loose one on line 24, just before the vbeinfo, replace it with a '
<Kilos--> maybe i should copy the grub file from my desktop to here hey theblazehen 
<Kilos--> feeling a bit weak atm , maybe tomorrow
<theblazehen> Kilos: Should be fine if you just change that one character
<Kilos--> whereis it
<Kilos--> what line about
<Kilos--> if i run update-grub i get
<Kilos--> miles@T410ssd:~$ sudo update-grub                                                                                                                            
<Kilos--> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution 
<Kilos--> what is a backquote
<theblazehen> Kilos--:  It's the `
<Kilos--> i see about 6 of them
<Kilos--> not one loose one anywhere
<Kilos--> i have one old eye remember
<theblazehen> Kilos--:  run a "sudo sed -i 24d /etc/default/grub"
<Kilos> sorry for the bad connection guys
<andrewlsd> afternoon
<andrewlsd> Kilos-: Line 12 is wrong: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<andrewlsd> should be
<andrewlsd> should be:
<andrewlsd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<Kilos> aha ty andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> otherwise there is an extra " (quotation mark) in the line
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> It is possible that you meant line 12 to be
<andrewlsd> #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<andrewlsd> and Line 13 to be 
<andrewlsd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<andrewlsd> so that you could uncomment (#) line 12 and comment out line 13 if you wanted to.
<Kilos> whew
<andrewlsd> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm2qt7s
<andrewlsd> that's one you can copy-paste
<andrewlsd> I just updated your one
<andrewlsd> so that line 12 and line 13 are corrected.
<Kilos> ty andy
<andrewlsd> Hi peeps, just a reminder for the greybeards, that there is a GLUG birthday celebration this evening
<andrewlsd> 20 years old :-)
<andrewlsd> there will be a video stream for those (like me) who would like to be there but are geographically challenged.
<Kilos> thank you andrew all good again
<smile> hi Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> hi smile 
<smile> internet acting up again?
<Kilos-> very bad
<Kilos-> frustrating actually
<smile> sad to hear
<smile> :/
<Kilos-> they will fix it sooner or later i spose
<smile> probably :P
<Kilos-> out on a farm with may be 50 peeps in a large area so not a priority
<Kilos-> all the providers have 2g towers in this area
<smile> great service. :P
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> that word doesnt exisct here anymore
<Kilos-> exist
<smile> what, "great" or "service"? :P 
<Kilos-> service
<Kilos-> :-)
<smile> or put "no" in front of "service"
<Kilos-> haha
<smile> I'm going to prepare dinner :)
<smile> Talk to you later
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> enjoy
<smile> I don't follow you anymore, Kilos-, you keep adding characters to your nickname :P
<Kilos-> hahaha its this sick connection
<Kilos-> sorry
<Kilos-> ill go sleep soon
<superfly> hi Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi superfly 
<superfly> Kilos-: hoe gaan dit, oom?
<Kilos-> ok dankie en daar by julle
<superfly> Kilos-: dit gaan goed, dankie. ons begin om 'n nuwe normaal te maak
<Kilos-> mooi, net solank julle tuis voel
<Kilos-> home is where the heart is and you have them all with you
<superfly> ja, ons het ook ons eie huis nou
<superfly> last night mrs_fly made a curry, and everyone felt more at home
<superfly> these americans don't know curry. we had to hunt to find curry
<superfly> Kilos: which one are you now?
<Kilos> which one what superfly ?
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> my heart is far away and im hurting
<superfly> Kilos: you reconnected
<superfly> Kilos: what's the last thing I said?
<Kilos> which one are you now?
<Kilos> connection bad here
<superfly> and before that?
<Kilos> oh my congrats with the house
<Kilos> well donre
<Kilos> done
<superfly> <superfly> last night mrs_fly made a curry, and everyone felt more at home
<superfly> <superfly> these americans don't know curry. we had to hunt to find curry
<superfly> Kilos: dankie
<Kilos> lol yeah they call igt spicy food
<superfly> Kilos: well, here we get lots of mexican
<superfly> which is a different spicy
<Kilos> so everything is chili
<superfly> burn, more like it
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> eating home foods will make things better ya
<superfly> mm, left over curry for lunch
<Kilos> 'make then some pap and listen
<Kilos> yum
<superfly> Kilos: I have rooibos. had to order off amazon, and it's imported
<superfly> Kilos: they have no such thing as mieliemeal here
<paddatrapper> superfly, Kilos: you guys are making me hungry! 
<paddatrapper> (and hi superfly) 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
<pavlushka> and calling it a night :p
<superfly> paddatrapper: :D
<paddatrapper> superfly: congrats on the new house! 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-09
<theblazehen> Quiet today
<chesedo> chmod vs chown -> https://twitter.com/turnoff_us/status/860853373653987330
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-10
<nsnzero> morning all 
<nsnzero> / leave
<theblazehen> Morning
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hey there Kilos - welcome back
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i been here all day
<nsnzero> how are you keeping ?
<Kilos> ok ty still going
<Kilos> hoping and wishing cellc with upgrade their tower her soon
<nsnzero> you weren't online for some time now - hence the welcome back  
<Kilos> s/with/will
<Kilos> no man i was here yesterday
<nsnzero> i hope so too - its  quiet without you 
<Kilos> oh i was at hospital till about 8pm
<nsnzero> i just pop in now and then myself
<nsnzero> did the check up go well ?
<Kilos> i sleep lots as well
<Kilos> just got meds, first available doc appointment in july only
<Kilos> taking meds like eating smarties now
<nsnzero> without the chocolate centre thou !!!
<Kilos> yeah man what a pity
<nsnzero> i need to take some meds as well today - feeling abit sick 
<superfly> o/
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<chesedo> hi superfly nsnzero Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
 * chesedo just remembered it is mini meeting day
<nsnzero> evening chesedo 
<chesedo> i wrote exam today and forfot about it
<chesedo> will see if blaze remembered for the news
 * theblazehen has. Just gimme a couple min
<chesedo> theblazehen: you have nine :P
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Mini Meeting - 10 May 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Hi all and welcome to another mini meeting
<chesedo> feel free to introduce yourselves to maaz using 'Maaz: I am <first, last name>'
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Latest and Greatest News
<Maaz> Current Topic: Latest and Greatest News
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto
<chesedo> off to the blazen
<theblazehen> Alright, so Intel kinda screwed things up, http://www.pcworld.com/article/3195246/security/how-to-check-for-the-intel-active-management-exploit-that-lets-hackers-take-over-your-pc.html
 * chesedo almost though he was too quick
<theblazehen> And https://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf is a great read as a general concept
<theblazehen> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/31/researchers_steal_data_from_shared_cache_of_two_cloud_vms/ is rather interesting
<theblazehen> https://blog.docker.com/2017/04/introducing-the-moby-project/ https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/02/red-hat-launches-openshift-io-an-online-ide-for-building-container-based-applications/ some docker stuff
<theblazehen> Bootstrapping an OS on a computer with no OS
<theblazehen> https://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/18295/how-would-we-compile-our-code-if-all-our-binaries-disappeared is another good read
<theblazehen> https://github.com/dbcli/mycli Is cool for mysql
<theblazehen> https://github.com/ankane/pghero Seems nice, haven't used it yet
<theblazehen> https://crate.io/a/benchmarking-complex-query-performance-cratedb-postgresql/
<theblazehen> http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/ Is a really nice GUI for multiple databases, even nosql
<theblazehen> https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/running-online-services-riot-part-i more docker stuff
<theblazehen> http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/02/making-crash-bandicoot-part-1/ Really cool tricks needed
<theblazehen> http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DaveBaggett/20131031/203788/My_Hardest_Bug_Ever.php Sometimes you expect hardware to "just work"
 * chesedo has heard about dBeaver before
<theblazehen> http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/194772/dirty_game_development_tricks.php http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/249475/More_dirty_coding_tricks_from_game_developers.php
<theblazehen> Fun to read, especially like the "Thank you for playing Wing Commander"
<theblazehen> That's about it then
<chesedo> wow ty theblazehen
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Local Job Openings and Help Wanted
<Maaz> Current Topic: Local Job Openings and Help Wanted
<chesedo> - Certified Scrum Master (JHB) -> http://obsidian.co.za/careers
<chesedo> - Open Source Hadoop Consultant (JHB) -> http://obsidian.co.za/careers
<chesedo> - Senior Linux Administrator / Linux Architect (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-linux-administrator--linux-archi
<chesedo> - Senior JAVA Developer with Middleware Experience (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-java-developer-with-middleware-ex
<chesedo> - Java Middleware Magician (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/java-middleware-magician
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Education Project
<Maaz> Current Topic: Education Project
<chesedo> Like i mentioned last, i am in exams so cannot check out the software considered here currently
<chesedo> and thats all
<chesedo> thank you all for joining
<chesedo>  and thanks again theblazehen for the news
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-05-10-18-30-42.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-05-10-18-30-42.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-05-10-18-30-42.html
<paddatrapper> Sorry I couldn't make the meeting. Frantically trying to study for a test tomorrow 
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-11
<theblazehen> Good luck paddatrapper !
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: thanks! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: how did the test go? 
<Langjan> Good day all
<Langjan> Anybody heard from kilos lately? 
<smile> a few days ago he was still alive, Langjan 
<Langjan> Good! How you keeping smile 
<smile> I'm okay, I'm writing some functionality for Translate Now :)
<smile> How're you doing?
<Langjan> Very well thanks
<Langjan> Google translate?
<paddatrapper> superfly: about to write now 
<Kilos> evening everyone
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> (it's 9:21 here)
<smile> good evening, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly smile 
<smile> good morning superfly 
<superfly> hi smile
<smile> Kilos: Langjan was here, he asked for you
<smile> I said you were still alive a few days ago
<Kilos> ty i got a mail from him, im ok just connection sucks
<Kilos> i saw that ty
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> He thought that to be a good thing, you still being alive :P
<smile> I admit he has a point there
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I'm wondering how to implement Google Translate Voice though.. I'm having two possibilities
<smile> It's hard when you have too many options :P
<smile> I could even do a hybrid :P
<smile> Meanwhile, lightning wants to strike me hard
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Aha! Caught you - how you doing Kilos? 
<Langjan> And hi all the guys
<Langjan> Dont worry, nothing broke...
<superfly> hi Langjan
<Langjan> Hello nsnzero how are you?
<Langjan> Hi superfly you ok?
<superfly> Langjan: kannie kla nie
<nsnzero> good evening Langjan and good morning superfly 
<Langjan> Mooi so superfly 
<superfly> morning nsnzero :-)
<nsnzero> i am well Langjan , how are you ?
<superfly> Langjan: I'm working for the biggest open soure company in the world, how could things be bad? :-D
<Langjan> all very well thks
<nsnzero> congrats on the job superfly 
<Langjan> Good superfly, no great! Who are they? 
<superfly> Langjan: Red Hat
<superfly> nsnzero: thanks. it's been a month now
<Langjan> That's great, well done! 
<superfly> well, almost
<nsnzero> sorry superfly news travels slow to me 
<Langjan> nsnzero, I'm trying to remember what you helped me with last time, all I can recall is it was sorted shortly after you retired, you put me on track
<Langjan> thks 
<nsnzero> no problem Langjan - my memory fails me too - at this moment at least - but i am glad i was of some assistance 
<inetpro> good evening boys and girls
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to superfly as well
<nsnzero> good evening sir,  inetpro 
<Langjan> Hello inetpro  
<superfly> evening inetpro
<Langjan> Now where's my pal Kilos hiding - no sheep to chase in Rustenburg
<Kilos> here Langjan 
<Kilos> sorry was making something to eat
<Langjan> Aha! Eavesdropping hey!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Apology accepted
<Langjan> where you been young man?
<Kilos> resting mostly
<nsnzero> evening Kilos 
<Kilos> havent even got to the router issue yet
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Langjan> ai
<Langjan> but your health bearing up?
<Kilos> yes im quite well ty Langjan just tired lots
<Langjan> Good, except for the tired
<Kilos> see what i mean about connection
<Kilos> very frustrating
<Langjan> So superfly what's your niche at Red Hat?
<superfly> Langjan: I work on the Quality Engineering team for the CloudForms product. So I make sure CloudForms is up to snuff.
<Kilos> sounds good
<Kilos> hope you happy there superfly 
<Langjan> Must be interesting/challenging and fulfilling
<Langjan> Lmga! Just been trying to chase a bug from the bottom of edge my screen
<Langjan> It was the tip of the mouse cursor!
<Langjan> Must be unity, Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or old age
<Langjan> and how are your girls?
<Langjan> who's old? 
<Kilos> they ok as well ty my friend
<Kilos> send their regards to you and family
<Kilos> duh
<Langjan> Many thanks
<Kilos> who is older than me here
 * Kilos looks around
<Langjan> only in years
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> thats enough
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> did i tell you
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> tell
<Kilos> last doc said nuclear scan show heart has made bypasses around the blocked main artery
<Langjan> Greeeeaat! Praise the Lord and thanks for vit C
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> quite weird actually
<Langjan> That's nature at its best, when fed properly the body can heal anything
<Langjan> Creation 
<Langjan> Back again Kilos - good
<superfly> Kilos: for the most part, yes. 
<Langjan> but yes very frustrating when that keeps happening
<Langjan> Very happy and fortunate with stable ADSL
<Kilos> 3 disconnects and conects
<Langjan> Sometimes it also slows down a lot but seldom fails altogether 
<Kilos> drives me nuts
<Langjan> nuts good for you
<Langjan> Lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> OK now that I have that bit of good news I will love and leave you to your more important business
<Kilos> sleeping
<Langjan> Well thats important
<Kilos> ty for the visit and concern my friend
<Langjan> sleep well
<Kilos> ty sir and you too
<Langjan> my pleasure and grateful for answered prayers
<Kilos> oh yes
<Langjan> Take good care Kilos 
<Langjan> Bye for now also to all the others
<Kilos> will do and you too jan
<Kilos> till we meet again
<Langjan> Dankie my vriend
<Kilos> keep well
<Kilos> and safe
<Langjan> Keep up the vit C and down with smokes
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> sorry for the nag...
<Kilos> nono 5 bottles vitc have killed bank
<Langjan> well it was well spent
<Kilos> hopefully
<Langjan> dnt stop if you can
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> dont
<Langjan> Cheers Kilos 
<Kilos> but not 4 a day anymore
<Kilos> cheers Langjan 
<Langjan> no just keep up one per day
<Langjan> your body will tell you when you need more
<Kilos> ya 4 a day made me smell like a lemon
<Langjan> Good!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Oh and a few cloves of garlic per day, cheap and very effective 
<Langjan> swallow them whole before bedtime
<Kilos> i gotta watch that, drops my bp way down
<Langjan> do you suffer low bp?
<Kilos> no but garlic drops it down to 80/60 in three days
<Langjan> interesting, not too much then
<Kilos> no just a bit in salads
<Langjan> Good, salads also good just no dressing
<Kilos> galic crushed into lemon juice is fine
<Kilos> tastes lekker as well
<Langjan> Yes, lemon also very good. Lekker slaap, ek gaan tee drink en dan by ouma inkruip
<Kilos> lekker slaap oom
<Langjan> dankie jy ook jongman
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> met plooie...
<poppingtonic> http://www.deeplearningindaba.com/
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-12
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<thatgraemeguy> hallo Oom
<chesedo> Keylogger in HP drivers -> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/210400-keylogger-discovered-in-hp-laptop-audio-drivers.html
<Kilos> morning thatgraemeguy chesedo inetpro paddatrapper smile and other lurkers
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<paddatrapper> Hi oom Kilos 
<smile> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> goeiemore oom Kilos
<inetpro> and hi everyone else
<Kilos> lol more inetpro 
<inetpro> nee jy het klaar more gesê :-)
<Kilos> ok naand dan
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> bietjie styf op die oomblik. miskien griep wat nou slaan
<Kilos> als goed by julle?
<inetpro> ja dankie... ons bly maar net besig, maar dis miskien 'n goeie ding
<inetpro> geen tyd vir nonsens aanvang
<inetpro> Saturday 🌥 5|12°C ☂️64%
<inetpro> Sunday ⛅️ 6|16°C ☂️15%
<inetpro> Kilos: hou jouself warm
<Kilos> sal dankie
<Kilos> big storm here. night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-13
<inetpro> goeiemore
<MaNI> afternoon :p
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-14
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-07
<nlsthzn-also> o/
<chesedo> hi nlsthzn-also
<chesedo> and others
<nlsthzn-also> hey chesedo all well?
<chesedo> yes ty, exams start in 2 weeks. And yourself nlsthzn-also?
<nlsthzn-also> fine thanks, good luck with the exams
<chesedo> ty
<superfly> o/
<superfly> hey Cryterion
<Cryterion> Heya
<superfly> Cryterion: how is it going on your side of the pond?
<Cryterion> all going well atm, you?
<superfly> Yep, things are going well here.
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-08
<chesedo> morning all
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn-also> Sup you beautiful people you...
<pavlushka> .....
<nlsthzn-also> pavlushka not to much it seems
<pavlushka> nlsthzn-also: indeed
<superfly> o/
<nlsthzn-also> \o
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-09
<nlsthzn-also> alo
<Kilos> guten abend
<nlsthzn-also> alo uncle Kilos... 
<Kilos> hi neelsie
<nlsthzn-also> all well uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> yes ty  lad and by you?
<Kilos> getting ready for bed, early rise to go for meds tomorrow
<Kilos> just came to check if you all still alive
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-12
<Cryterion> .
<qwebirc37242> Anyone available?
<qwebirc37242> I'm Philip in Bloemfontein. Interested in Ubuntu. I have never used Linux ever but want to start  It's I am Ubuntu user in Bloemfontein?
<qwebirc37242> Is there an Ubuntu user that i can contact  I want to use Xubuntu.
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-13
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi there everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro
<Langjan> Lekker thks Maaz 
<Kilos> hi Langjan
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> thks for the mail
<Kilos> whats up with your 16.04 man'
<Langjan> dunno, its working fine just that thing with repos
<Kilos> did you try in synaptic to change them
<Langjan> also timeshift seems to have stopped opening same time dont know if its a related problem
<Kilos> i dont even know what timeshift is for
<Langjan> tried synaptic like you taught me, prob does not seem to show up there
<Langjan> Very handy system restore: https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift
<Kilos> does 16.04 synaptic still give the repos option ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> i use systemback if i need a reinstall
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Langjan> Kilos, how do I check for the repos option on synaptic?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> settings repos
<Kilos> i see it does not give the option of changing repos but you can tick and untick repos
<Langjan> in synaptic?
<Kilos> yes synaptic settings at the top 
<Kilos> \then repos
<Langjan> OK itlists eight repos, all installed, should I reinstall them? 
<Kilos> nope just untick wat you dont want
<Langjan> The last 4 only have uninstall option
<Kilos> let me look again
<Kilos> mine does not show an install option
<Kilos> you in repos?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> in synaptic
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> mine shows up and down on the righ
<Kilos> t
<Kilos> and new at the bottom
<Kilos> ok go to edit then fix broken
<Kilos> then apply and see what happens
<Langjan> edit?
<Kilos> top of synaptic second button
<Langjan> succesfully fixed now let me check in repos
<Kilos> how many did it fix?
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Does not say but no change in repos
<Kilos> ok lets hear
<Kilos> the option to reinstall you see in synaptic
<Kilos> try reinstall what you think might be a trouble ppa
<Langjan> I dont know which is the problem but have reinstalled all the ones that gave me that option 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok in terminal type
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot and see if that sorts it
<Langjan> ok see you just now
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wb
<Langjan> Hi Kilos no change
<Kilos> ok last thing i can think of
<Kilos> choose any package and do sudo 
<Kilos> ai forgt
<Kilos> oh sudo aptitude reinstall package
<Kilos> aptitude used to tell where other issues were and fix them
<Langjan> E: Can't find a source to download version '4.0.4+dfsg1-1' of 'xiphos:amd64'
<Langjan> E: Can't find a source to download version '4.0.4+dfsg1-1' of 'xiphos:amd64'
<Langjan> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<Kilos> sudo aptitude update
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Langjan> done, nothing to do there
<Kilos> ok  sudo aptitude reinstall dpkg
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> did it upgrade some
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> no messages about errors or prob files?
<Langjan> none
<Kilos> what did you try reinstall just now?
<Langjan> xiphos
<Kilos> try nit again
<Kilos> it not nit
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall xiphos
<Kilos> what is xiphos?
<Langjan> Bible app, same result as before
<Kilos> so that ppa is gone?
<Kilos> look in synaptic for xiphos
<Kilos> it sould show installed
<Kilos> should
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> do a reinstall there
<Langjan> Synaptic only gives a removal option for those packages
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where did you get it
<Langjan> Software centre
<Kilos> see if it is still there
<Langjan> Yes it is
<Kilos> is there a reinstall option
<Kilos> i never use software centre
<Langjan> In software centre only removal option
<Langjan> then reinstall
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> where does software centre find it if synaptic cant
<Langjan> synaptic finds it
<Langjan> Synaptic just does not give a reinstall option
<Kilos> why did you choose that package to reinstall?
<Langjan> I suspected its one of the issues but not sure
<Kilos> try in synaptic to remove it then install again
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> OK now synaptic does not find it, so reinstall via Software centre?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> reload synaptic
<Kilos> click the reload button
<Kilos> then see if it is there
<Kilos> maybe that link closed
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> its gone then
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> see if it still  shows in software centre
<Langjan> no does not
<Kilos> ok google it and maybe you will see some message
<Langjan> I can install from website, maybe thats where I found it in the first place, but it did show in SC just now
<Langjan> http://xiphos.org/download/
<Kilos> https://xiphos-bible-study-software.soft112.com/
<Kilos> try one of them
<Kilos> i run toilet quick
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> dont fall
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i walk actually
<Langjan> tummy must not run while you walk, lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have no idea how to change repos in 16.04
<Kilos> are you using the main one
<Kilos> or the one in the cape
<Kilos> i forget its name
<Kilos> where are all the clever guys
<Langjan> main one, was on neulogy 
<Langjan> now there are broken packages showing on xiphos
<Kilos> yes neology
<Langjan> when running install
<Kilos> o my
<Kilos> you see what packages?
<Langjan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Langjan>  xiphos : Depends: libbiblesync1.1 (> 1.1.2-0) but it is not installable
<Langjan>           Depends: libgsf-1-114 (>= 1.14.8) but it is not installable
<Kilos> try install them from synaptic or using aptitude
<Kilos> they are both in synaptic
<Kilos> look what this aunty says
<Kilos> https://www.linuxbabe.com/apps/install-xiphos-free-bible-study-software-ubuntu-16-04-16-10
<Langjan> OK thks but I now have held broken packages 
<Kilos> try synaptic edit fix broken
<Langjan> does not help
<Kilos> sudo dpkg –configure -a
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos Langjan 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install -f
<Kilos> hi pavlushkahow are you lad?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am happier to see you
<Kilos> yes sorry i am scarce
<pavlushka> Kilos: and how are you?
<Kilos> bad internet mainly
<Kilos> still alive and kicking
<Kilos> not too bad actually
<Kilos> let me just restart konversation
<pavlushka> Kilos: Sounds good :)
<Kilos> I'm back
<Kilos> be back in 2 mins
<Langjan> Hey Kilos repos are working now
<Kilos> yoooohoooo
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> one broken link causes all that hassle
<Langjan> Thks for putting me on track, well done to you
<Kilos> remember those 2 commands
<Kilos> you should have them already
<Kilos> if they cant fix things then it take serious thinking to sort hassles
<Langjan> Yes I noted them before, must just remember when I need them, lmga!
<Kilos> lol i have same prob
<Kilos> go to make coffe then wash dishes and forget coffee till im back here
<Kilos> o jaaa
<Langjan> Enjoy. 
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> thats an example
<Langjan> Incidentally 18.04 was launched April 2018
<Kilos> ian keeps fighting me about coffee
<Kilos> yes i have the iso
<Kilos> but will wait for .1 before i install it
<Kilos> ian says coffee makes your system mvery acid
<Langjan> Yes not good news
<Kilos> beetroot leaves in salad good to fight acid
<Kilos> ph of 14 i think
<Kilos> also sliced lemon in water helps fight acid in system
<Kilos> but i love coffee
<Kilos> so we keep fighting
<Langjan> I love many things that I must stay away from
<Langjan> or pay the price
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i read the prostate pills side effects the other day and one is it can encourage heart attacks
<Kilos> i started them 6 months before my  heart attack
<Langjan> all meds have side effects 
<Langjan> correctly prescribed and used meds is the world's no 4 killer ahead of motor car accidents
<Kilos> natural cures are too expensive man
<Langjan> what's the price of death?
<Kilos> all those vit c used half my  pension every month
<Kilos> dunno my death wont cost me anything
<Kilos> others must pay
<Langjan> ok my xiphos is up and running again
<Kilos> good job
<Kilos> did you follow the lady?
<Langjan> yes thks
<Kilos> cool she is very clever and has much info for ubuntu users
<Langjan> now I think I should try to restore default repos, have messed them up? 
<Kilos> yes sort them or you wont be able to update upgrade properly
<Langjan> I have unticked most of them while trying to get the thing going but dont know which should be activated
<Kilos> now i go make coffee before i forget again lol
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> Kry nou jou koffie man
<Kilos> try change repos
<Langjan> bring die koffiekan
<Kilos> i think that will bring them back but from a different server
<Kilos> then you change back to neology
<Kilos> pavlushka: why arent you helping me
<Langjan> change repos?
<Kilos> yes to the za one
<Langjan> a command?
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure sure, I was watching some show but now I am not :p
<Kilos> only the clever guys know how to do that
<Kilos> how to change repos from command line
<Kilos> sorry pavlushka go watch lad
<Kilos> paddatrapper: ^^
<pavlushka> Kilos: no no no, I am glad you asked
<Kilos> where are all the za guys??
<Kilos> i go for coffeee
<Kilos> Langjan: change repos where you changed it to neology
<Langjan> Messing again, it does not change nor do the ticks tick or untick
<pavlushka> Kilos: Langjan you have to have apt-mirror package installed to choose mirrors using CLI
<pavlushka> Kilos: Langjan and then edit "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and put there at the beginning "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt bionic main restricted universe multiverse" and "ctrl+x and confirm by 'y'"
<Kilos> eish thats hard work
 * pavlushka talking about 1804
<Kilos> 16.04 
<pavlushka> and then just run "apt-mirror" it will choose the mirror based on your geographical location
<Kilos> but he unticked most of his repos because of an issue and not sure which ones to tick again
<pavlushka> Kilos: Langjan no tick, untick, you have to add this lines
<pavlushka> s/this/these
<Kilos> he unticked them in software centre
<pavlushka> s/lines/line
<Langjan> thks pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: no problem
<Langjan> nano /etc/apt/sources.list does not find as site
<Langjan> is that a terminal command?
<pavlushka> do it in terminal
<pavlushka> yeah
<Kilos> thats 18.04?
<pavlushka> yes
<Kilos> he needs 16.04
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> OK but theres noting there so I just add that line?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Langjan ok, then add "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial main restricted universe multiverse" instead
<pavlushka> in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kilos> ty pav
<Langjan> y
<pavlushka> Langjan: copy paste this /etc/apt/sources.list
<pavlushka> Langjan: copy paste nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Langjan> Did ctrl+x and y but terminal says theres a process running.
<pavlushka> Langjan: is the synaptic package manager open?
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> Asking for file name to write
<pavlushka> Langjan: sorry, you supposed to use sudo before nano, coz that file is owned by root
<Langjan> pavlushka, should I enter a file name?
<Langjan> Terminal wont close
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its busy
<pavlushka> Langjan: no, dont give a file name and dont close the terminal
<Langjan> oh ok thks pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Langjan: press N instead of y
<pavlushka> Langjan: and re-open it using "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and put in the beginning "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial main restricted universe multiverse"
<Langjan> pavlushka, I have already pressed y
<pavlushka> Langjan: lol, then check it by re-opening it using  "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and is your edit is there or not
<Langjan> ok done
<Langjan> edit is there
<pavlushka> Langjan: what ? the line "deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial main restricted universe multiverse" is there?
<Langjan> yes pavlushka 
<Kilos> cool beans
<pavlushka> Langjan: try "sudo dpkg -l apt-mirror" to see it its in your system already, otherwise you have to install it.
<Kilos> Langjan: you getting better all the time. you dont break things so much anymore
<Langjan> pavlushka, no packages found matching apt-mirror
 * pavlushka has in his mind "sudo apt install apt-miror"
 * pavlushka has in his mind "sudo apt install apt-mirror"
<pavlushka> apt-mirror
<Langjan> done
<pavlushka> Langjan: now run "sudo apt-mirror"
<Kilos> Maaz: tell inetpro you need to show your face more often sir
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Langjan> running pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Langjan: press "ctrl+c"
<Langjan> ok done pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Langjan: and then run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and put # before your added lines and then just add these lines above them "deb http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main" and "deb-src http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main "
<pavlushka> Langjan: and then run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and put # before your added lines and then just add these lines above them "deb http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ xenial main" and "deb-src http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ xenial main "
<pavlushka> Langjan: oops again, the later one is for you
<Langjan> pavlushka, must I put # in front of the newly added lines as well?sg 
<pavlushka> Langjan: no, those were to deactivate the previous ones 
<Langjan> so I have # only in front of deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial main restricted universe multiverse
<pavlushka> Langjan: and save and close it and run "sudo apt update"
<Langjan> with ctrl + x and y ? Does not close
<pavlushka> Langjan: what it says?
<Langjan> There is a process running in terminal
<pavlushka> Langjan: can you share a screenshot?
<pavlushka> Langjan: what "ps aux | grep apt-mirror" says?
<Langjan> Am sure I can if I know how
<pavlushka> Langjan: for screenshot, you can press your keyboard's "print Sc" button
<Langjan> jan        353  0.0  0.0  14220  1080 pts/18   S+   18:31   0:00 grep --color=auto apt-mirror
<Langjan> OK but how to share it?
<pavlushka> Langjan: that button is supposed to be above the insert button
<pavlushka> Langjan: upload it on http://pasteboard.co
<pavlushka> and share the uploaded pic link
<Langjan> pavlushka, pasteboard says copy and paste or drag and drop but does not work. 
<pavlushka> Langjan: you have the screenshot saved as a picture file in your machine after pressing that "prnt scr" button?
<Langjan> https://pasteboard.co/Hl0Mltc.png
<Langjan> https://pasteboard.co/Hl0N4EY.png
<Langjan> pavlushka, Is this the one you want to see? https://pasteboard.co/Hl0NTIF.png
<pavlushka> Langjan: good, now put # (hash) before those last three lines too in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pavlushka> and save and clone
<pavlushka> close
<pavlushka> Langjan: but leave the line with security unhashed
<Langjan> pavlushka, unable to edit the file
<pavlushka> Langjan: use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Langjan> pavlushka, must I close that open terminal? 
<pavlushka> Langjan: put hash on last and 3rd last lines
<pavlushka> Langjan: yes, ctrl+x and then N
<pavlushka> Langjan: then use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<pavlushka> Langjan: put hash on last and 3rd last lines
<Langjan> it's already saved but not closed, says procss is running
<pavlushka> Langjan: close all the terminals
<pavlushka> Langjan: and then press "ctrl+alt+t"
<Langjan>  pavlushka now there are 4 lines with no # anywhere 
<Langjan> so I presume I must put a # before first, second and last lines?
<pavlushka> Langjan: no,the # should be on 3rd, 4rth and 6th lines
<pavlushka> line
<Langjan> pavlushka,  as I said, there are only three lines now
<Langjan> sorry, four
<pavlushka> Langjan: paste all the lines here https://bin.snyman.info/ and share the link
<Langjan> pavlushka, here it is: https://pasteboard.co/Hl0Y2gK.png
<pavlushka> Langjan: add this line above them there "deb http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ xenial main"
<pavlushka> Langjan: add this line "deb http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ xenial main" above them there
<Langjan> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmcf67v
<pavlushka> correction
<pavlushka> Langjan: add this line "deb http://mirror.wiru.co.za/ubuntu/ xenial main" above them there
<Langjan> ok
<pavlushka> Langjan: give us a paste
<Langjan> OK now I have five lines none of which have # in front. Which ones must I mark?
<Langjan> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4c5zm
<Langjan> pavlushka, https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4c5zm
<pavlushka> Langjan: your /etc/apt/sources.list file supposed to look like this https://bin.snyman.info/raw/mmm4bba5
<pavlushka> Langjan: Done?
<pavlushka> I guess Kilos is watching TV :p
<Kilos> nono was eating
<Kilos> you guys going strong i see
<Kilos> i am sure there is an easier way
<Langjan> Done pavlushka, https://bin.snyman.info/mmmc73q9
<Kilos> i  get tired just watching you
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol, may be
<pavlushka> I just dont know that
<pavlushka> Langjan: now run "sudo apt update"
<Kilos> synaptic used to have the option of changing repos but this one on kde doesnt show it
<Langjan> Now how do I save and close it? It warns thres a process running
<pavlushka> Kilos: you have asked for a CLI way, So I am doing it in CLI way, but here less thing can go wrong
<pavlushka> Langjan: just close it like before
<Kilos> i think one time inetprogave me just one command that changed it all
<pavlushka> I mean ctrl+x and then 'y'
<Kilos> if he shows ask him if i forget
<Langjan> pavlushka, I have done that, now if I press close it still warns theres a process running
<pavlushka> inetpro: time to remove the inet
<Kilos> everytime i get online here he is missing
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<pavlushka> Langjan: to be sure, just open it again to see if the lines are there as you put it
<Langjan> Looks good, updating now pavlushka 
<pavlushka> yeay
<Langjan> Many thanks, much appreciated
<Kilos> ty pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos Langjan its a pleasure to see you guys again
<Langjan> And you, have a great evening
<Kilos> yeah, i used to spend all day and night here
<pavlushka> this channel is almost dead without you but anyways, you have to do what you have to do
<Langjan> Many thks Kilos 
<Langjan> Take good care my friend
<Kilos> been a good connection day. when my tower gets upgraded all be here all the time again
<Kilos> anytime Langjan
<Langjan> Great
<Langjan> Slaap lekker 
<pavlushka> wow, sounds great
<Langjan> Got to go now
<Kilos> dankie Langjanjy ook daai kant
<Kilos> regards to all friends too
<pavlushka> Langjan: good luck
<Langjan> Baie dankie Kilos 
 * pavlushka already gone (groceries)
<Langjan> Thks pavlushka same to you
<Kilos> you know where to get me
<Kilos> \i see mails at least once a week
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> yeah, in ZA, petersburg
<pavlushka> oh no Johannesburg
<Kilos> who?
<pavlushka> Kilos: you
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> im outside rustenburg now
<pavlushka> may be some day
<Kilos> onna beautiful farm
<Kilos> yeah who knows
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok noted in the logs :p, I can get that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hellooooo superfly
<Kilos> hope all good there
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-za 2019-05-11
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> Seems the channel has gone quiet
<Squirm> :D
